# knitting tea party 23 october 15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 23 October 15

After listening to Delber sing (due to julies post) now am listening to an operatic list of 50 pieces. Not all vocal. There was a vocal rendition of Samuel barbers adagio for strings which always has the ability to reduce me to tears  it brings back a time of lots of sadness  I should not listen to it but it is one of my favorites. Maria Callas certainly had a voice  and a personality to go with it so I have read somewhere. Right now she is singing Butterfly  her high notes are crystal clear.

Yesterday was so warm  I sat outside for a while in just t-shirt sleeves. We had rain during the night  my sinuses are not pleased with the weather change  but it is warm enough that I have the door open and I am fine in my flannel shirt that Heidi made me many years ago  bright red background covered in teddy bears. One of my favorite shirts that Heidi has made me.

Went out for dinner (Chopin - Prelude in E-Minor playing now) with Ed last night  he called about five  wanted to go for pizza around seven. Sounded good to me. He wanted to go to Jerzees  a sports bar  not my favorite place but the pizza  one of the more expensive pizzas I have eaten  is marvelous. I brought some home for Heidis lunch. It was good to be with him  lots of talking. At least the place wasnt super noisy as it can be  Friday nights you cant hear yourself think.

This has been a week of  how does one describe nothing. You do keep me sane reading your posts. Im not sure my life would have been much different had I stayed in Seattle but it sure is quiet living here. I suppose that is better than being too busy. Mother worked up until less than a year before she died  I used to tell her she was retired but she said she needed something to get up for. Maybe I need to look into that.

Recipes  my mind needs to get onto recipes  better than where it is now.

This actually looked good  I should try it sometime for breakfast instead of oatmeal.

5 Minute Breakfast Sandwich

3 Ingredient breakfast sandwich for those busy mornings!

Ingredients

1 egg
1 bagel or english muffin
1 slice of cheese
bacon, sausage or ham (optional)

Instructions

1.	Toast bagel or muffin.

2.	Stir one egg in microwave safe dish and cook for 40 seconds.

3.	Remove from microwave and top with 1 slice of cheese and cook for 10 more seconds.

4.	Place egg in between toasted bagel or english muffin and you're done!

Notes: Cook bacon, sausage or ham ahead of time and add to sandwich for extra variety.
By Marty's Musings

http://martysmusings.net/2015/10/5-minute-breakfast-sandwich.html

These Toasted Baguette Croutons Are Better Than Most Crackers Daniel Gritzer

Baguette slices make better crackers than most of the store-bought options.

The steps couldn't be simpler:

First, slice the bread. Even a crappy supermarket baguette, like the one pictured here, turns into excellent crackers, or croutons, or toasts, or whatever you want to call them. I like to cut on a slight bias to get more oblong pieces.

Arrange them in a single layer on a baking sheet and drizzle with olive oil. You don't have to saturate them, or even coat them evenly: As long as they're somewhat consistently drizzled, the oil will spread itself out as they bake in the oven.

If you really want to be fussy, you can use a pastry brush to apply the oil, but I never bother with that.

Then season the bread slices on both sides with salt and pepper.

Toss them in a 350°F oven and bake, rotating the sheet front to back and flipping the toasts halfway through, until they're browned and crispy.

Now...um...does anyone have any of that pâté?

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/10/how-to-make-homemade-baguette-toast-crackers.html

MINI BACON MAC AND CHEESE POT PIES

Bacon and cheese  what's not to love? A batch of these mini pot pies will have everyone begging for another.

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

1 box (5.5 to 7.25 oz) macaroni and cheese dinner, plus butter and milk called for on box 
1 pouch (4 oz) Green Giant Veggie Blend-Ins 100% butternut squash purée 
4 slices bacon, crisply cooked and crumbled 
1 cup shredded American cheese (4 oz) 
1/2 teaspoon smoked paprika 
1 can (16.3 oz) Pillsbury Grands! Flaky Layers refrigerated biscuits

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 8 (6-oz) glass custard cups with cooking spray. Place on pan with sides
. 
2 Make macaroni and cheese as directed on box. Stir in squash purée, bacon, cheese and paprika.

3 Separate dough into 8 biscuits. Press each biscuit to form 5 1/2-inch round. Place 1 round in each custard cup, pressing in bottom and up side. Spoon generous 1/3 cup macaroni mixture into each.

4 Bake 20 to 22 minutes or until biscuits are golden brown. Cool 1 minute. Remove from glass cups.

TIPS: Kids and adults will love these mini pot pies filled with mac and cheese, bacon and smoked 
paprika.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/mini-bacon-mac-and-cheese-pot-pies

Bean and Potato Vegan Enchiladas

Ditch the meat and roast up two kinds of potatoes for a colorful and filling vegan meal.

INGREDIENTS

1 large sweet potato, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces
1 large Russet potato, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
Fresh ground black pepper
1 small yellow onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeño, seeded and chopped
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
Pinch of crushed red pepper
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon dried Mexican oregano
1 teaspoon sugar
One 28-ounce can diced tomatoes
One 15-ounce can black beans, rinsed
8 eight-inch corn or flour tortillas
1 cup of shredded vegan cheese, optional
1/2 vegan cheese

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350º. Toss the potatoes in 1/4 cup of the olive oil, 2 teaspoons of salt, and a few turns of black pepper. Distribute evenly on a baking sheet and roast until tender, about 40 to 50 minutes.

2. In a large saucepan, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Cook the onion over moderate heat until soft and translucent, about 5 to 7 minutes. Add the garlic, jalapeño, chili powder, cumin, crushed red pepper, paprika, oregano, sugar, salt and pepper and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Stir in the tomatoes and remove from heat. Blend in a food processor or blender until smooth. Return the tomato mixture to heat and simmer for 20 minutes.

3. In a large bowl, combine the potatoes, beans, and 1 cup of the sauce.

4. Wrap the tortillas in a damp paper towel and warm them in a microwave oven until soft and pliable, about 1 minute.

5. pread a thin layer of sauce on the bottom of a 9-by-13-inch glass baking dish. Arrange the tortillas on a work surface. Spoon a heaping 1/2 cup of the potato mixture onto each tortilla. Roll the tortillas up and line up in the baking dish. Top the enchiladas evenly with the remaining sauce, spreading. Sprinkle the tops of the enchiladas with the vegan cheese (if using). Bake 15 to 20 minutes, until the enchiladas are hot and the cheese is melted.

6. Serve warm with vegan sour cream, jalapeños, lime wedges and minced green onions.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bean-and-potato-vegan-enchiladas

Curried Potato Quesadillas

Curried potatoes add an Indian twist to the quick and easy quesadilla.

INGREDIENTS

1 pound baking potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces
1/2 teaspoon kosher or sea salt, plus more to taste
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons milk
Fresh cracked black pepper, to taste
2 teaspoons curry powder
Eight 8-inch flour tortillas
6 ounces cheddar cheese, grated
Salsa, guacamole and sour cream, for serving (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place the potatoes and 1/2 teaspoon salt in a large pot and cover with cold water. Bring the water to a boil over high heat, then reduce to medium-low and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes or until the potatoes are tender when pierced with a fork. Drain potatoes and mash.

2. Stir it the butter, milk and curry to the potatoes and then season with salt and pepper. Set aside and allow potatoes to completely cool.

3. Spread half of the cheese on top of 4 tortillas. Top with a spoonful of potato. Add a final layer of cheese and gently spread to even out, leaving a gap around the edges. Top with remaining tortillas.

4. Heat a large skillet or griddle over medium-high heat. Place a filled tortilla on the pan and cook the tortilla for about 3 minutes or until the bottom is golden. Carefully flip the quesadilla and cook for another 2 to 3 minutes until the second side is golden and the cheese is completely melted.

5. Remove from the pan and repeat with the remaining quesadillas. Allow each to cool for a few minutes before cutting into 4 to 6 pieces.

6. Serve with salsa, guacamole and sour cream.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/curried-potato-quesadillas

Loaded Potato Waffles

F&W's Justin Chapple cooks shredded potatoes in a waffle iron until crisp, then tops them with cheddar, bacon, sour cream and chives.

INGREDIENTS

2 pounds baking potatoespeeled, coarsely shredded and squeezed dry
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 cup shredded extra-sharp yellow cheddar cheese, plus more for topping
3 tablespoons melted unsalted butter, plus more for brushing
1/2 cup crumbled cooked bacon, plus more for topping
1/3 cup chopped chives, plus more for topping
Sour cream, for topping

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat an 8-inch waffle iron and preheat the oven to 200°. In  a large bowl, mix the potatoes with the eggs, flour, salt, baking powder, 3/4 cup of cheese and  3 tablespoons of butter. Fold in the 1/2 cup of bacon and the  1/3 cup of chives.

2. Brush the waffle iron with melted butter and spread one-fourth of the potato mixture onto it. Close and cook on high until the waffle is golden and crisp, 5 to 7 minutes. Transfer to a rack in the oven to keep warm. Repeat with the remaining potato mixture. Serve  the waffles topped with sour cream, crumbled bacon,  cheddar and chopped chives.

NOTES: These waffles can be made in a Belgian waffle maker to serve 3: Spoon one-third of the mixture onto the iron instead of one-fourth.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/loaded-potato-waffles

Three-Cheese Macaroni

Ingredients

Coarse salt 
1 pound elbow macaroni 
5 tablespoons unsalted butter 
6 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
4 cups whole milk, room temperature 
3/4 teaspoon ground mustard 
1/2 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning 
8 ounces white cheddar, shredded (3 cups) 
4 ounces Monterey Jack, shredded (1 1/2 cups) 
1/2 ounce Parmesan, grated (1/4 cup)

Directions

1. In a large pot of boiling salted water, cook macaroni according to package instructions. Drain.

2. In pot, melt 4 tablespoons butter over medium. Whisk in flour and cook, stirring frequently, until mixture is pale golden and has a nutty aroma, about 4 minutes.

3. Whisking constantly, slowly add milk. Cook, whisking along bottom of pot, until boiling, about 7 minutes. Reduce heat and gently simmer, stirring occasionally, until sauce is thickened, 10 to 12 minutes.

4. Remove from heat and add 1 tablespoon butter, mustard, Old Bay, and cheeses. Stir until cheeses are melted and sauce is smooth; season with salt.

5. Add macaroni to sauce and stir to combine.

Cook's Notes: Serve with a crunchy salad or steamed green beans to round out this meal.

CORNED BEEF QUESADILLAS

Give your favorite Mexican dish a fusion spin, with this easy recipe that uses Old El Paso flour tortillas and classic Reuben sandwich ingredients.

Makes 4 sandwiches

INGREDIENTS

4 Old El Paso flour tortillas for burritos (8 inch; from 11-oz package) 
1 tablespoon butter, melted 
8 slices (about 1 oz each) Irish Swiss cheese 
1 cup chopped leftover corned beef 
1/2 cup well-drained sauerkraut 
Thousand Island dressing, if desired

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat nonstick griddle or large skillet over medium heat. Brush 1 side of each tortilla with melted butter; place tortillas, buttered side down, on griddle.

2 Top each tortilla with 1 cheese slice, 1/4 cup corned beef, 2 tablespoons sauerkraut and another cheese slice. Fold tortilla in half over filling. Cook 3 to 5 minutes, turning once, until golden brown and cheese is melted.

3 Cut each quesadilla into 4 wedges. Serve with Thousand Island dressing.

TIPS: You can use chopped corned beef from the deli if you dont have leftovers.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/corned-beef-quesadillas

EASY CHEESY MANICOTTI

INGREDIENTS

1 jar (26 oz) chunky-style tomato pasta sauce 
2 boxes (9 oz each) Green Giant frozen spinach, thawed, well drained 
1 container (12 oz) small curd creamed cottage cheese (1 1/2 cups) 
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1 teaspoon dried oregano leaves, crumbled 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1 package (8 oz) manicotti shells (14 shells) 
1/4 cup water 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz)

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 350°F. In ungreased 13x9-inch (3-quart) baking dish, spread about one-third of the pasta sauce.

2 Mix spinach, cottage cheese, Parmesan cheese, oregano and pepper. Fill uncooked manicotti shells with spinach mixture; place on sauce in baking dish.

3 In medium bowl, mix remaining pasta sauce and water. Pour sauce mixture evenly over shells, covering completely. Cover; bake 1 hour. Sprinkle with mozzarella cheese. Cover; bake 15 to 20 minutes longer or until shells are tender.

TIP: Try using a baby spoon to fill the manicotti shells--it works great!

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: SERVING SIZE: 1 SERVING  Calories 440 - Calories from Fat 130

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 15g; 23% - Saturated Fat 7g; 35% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 30mg; 10% - Sodium 1000mg; 42% - Total Carbohydrate 52g; 17% - Dietary Fiber 5g; 20% - Sugars 13g; 13% - Protein 25g; 25%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 130%; 130% - Vitamin C 8%; 8% - Calcium 45%; 45% - Iron 20%; 20%

EXCHANGES: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICE: 3 1/2

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/easy-cheesy-manicotti

GLUTEN-FREE IMPOSSIBLY EASY PIZZA BAKE

Bisquick Gluten Free pancake and baking mix, gluten-free pepperoni and cheese make this an impossibly delicious meal!

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

1/3 cup shortening 
2 cups Bisquick Gluten Free pancake and baking mix 
2/3 cup milk 
3 eggs 
1 jar (14 oz) pizza sauce 
1 package (7 oz) sliced gluten-free pepperoni 
1 bag (8 oz) shredded mozzarella cheese (2 cups)

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray. In medium bowl, cut shortening into Bisquick mix with fork until particles are size of small peas. Stir in milk and eggs until soft dough forms. Drop half of dough by spoonfuls* evenly in bottom of baking dish (dough will not completely cover bottom of dish).

2 Drizzle about 1 cup pizza sauce over dough. Arrange half of the pepperoni slices evenly over sauce. Top with 1 cup of the cheese. Repeat layers with remaining dough, pizza sauce, pepperoni and cheese.

3 Bake 22 to 26 minutes or until golden brown, biscuits in center are cooked and cheese in center is bubbly.

TIPS: Always read labels to make sure each recipe ingredient is gluten free. Products and ingredient sources can change. *Spraying or greasing tablespoon makes it easier to spoon dough. This Gluten-Free Impossibly Easy Pizza Bake can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since youll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: SERVING SIZE: 1 SERVING  Calories 400 = Calories from Fat 250

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 28g; 44% - Saturated Fat 10g; 50% - Trans Fat 1/2g  Cholesterol 115mg; 38% - Sodium - 890mg; 37% - Total Carbohydrate 19g; 6% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 5% - Sugars 2g; 2% - Protein 18g; 18%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 15%; 15% - Vitamin C 4%; 4% - Calcium 30%; 30% - Iron; 6%; 6%

EXCHANGES: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICE: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/gluten-free-impossibly-easy-pizza-bake

EASY SAUSAGE PIZZA BAKE

Deep-dish goodness paired with weeknight simplicity make this hearty casserole a pizza-night favorite. Bisquick mix forms the base, and sausage, pizza sauce and cheese top it off to perfection.

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

8 oz ground sausage 
1 medium onion, diced 
2 cups mushrooms, sliced 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3 cups Original Bisquick mix 
1 cup water 
1 jar (14 oz) pizza sauce 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz)

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 375°F. Grease 13x9-inch pan.

2 Cook ground sausage in 10-inch skillet over medium heat until browned. Remove with slotted spoon onto paper towel to drain. Remove all but 2 tablespoons of the drippings from pan. Add diced onion, and cook until translucent but not browned. Add sliced mushrooms and salt, and cook until mushrooms are softened and onions are caramelized. Remove from heat.

3 In medium bowl, stir Bisquick mix and water until soft dough forms. Drop half of the dough by spoonfuls into pan. Dough will not completely cover bottom of pan.

4 Spoon half of the pizza sauce over dough; sprinkle with half of the cheese, and scatter with half of the sausage mixture. Repeat layers with the rest of the dough, sauce, cheese and sausage mixture.

5 Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until golden. Serve immediately.

TIPS: You can prepare this recipe in advance. Cover unbaked dish with plastic wrap, and refrigerate up to 24 hours. Let stand at room temperature 30 minutes before baking. If top of the bake browns too quickly, cover with foil for the rest of the bake time until cooked completely through. To reheat, cover with foil to prevent it from drying out. Place in 325°F oven for 30 minutes.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/easy-sausage-pizza-bake

NO-BOIL MAC AND CHEESE Recipe by Half Baked Harvest

Did you know you can make mac and cheese without boiling noodles? Here's how!

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

1 pound elbow macaroni 
3 1/2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1/4 cup flour 
4 1/2 cups milk (I use 2%) 
1 1/2 cups water 
1/4 teaspoon mustard powder 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper (optional) 
1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper 
1/2 cup shredded havarti cheese 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted 
1 clove garlic minced or grated 
1 cup Progresso panko crispy bread crumbs or Progresso plain bread crumbs 
Parsley, chopped (for garnish)

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat oven to 400°F. Spray a baking dish with nonstick spray.

2 Add the pasta and about 1 cup of cheddar cheese to the prepared baking dish, set aside.

3 Melt 4 tablespoons butter in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add flour, whisking constantly, for about 2 minutes. Whisk in milk and 1 1/2 cups water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to a simmer, and cook, whisking often, until a very thin, glossy sauce forms, about 10 minutes. Stir in the mustard powder, cayenne pepper (if using), salt and pepper. Remove the sauce from the heat. Stir in the remaining 2 1/2 cups of cheddar cheese until smooth.

4 Pour the sauce over the pasta, stirring to coat. The pasta should be submerged in the sauce. Cover with foil and bake until pasta is almost tender, about 25 minutes.

5 Meanwhile, wipe your same sauce pot clean and then add remaining 4 tablespoons melted butter. Add garlic and breadcrumbs, toss to combine. Season with salt and pepper. If desired you can toast the crumbs over medium heat for 4-5 minutes until fragrant.

6 Remove the pasta from the oven and remove the foil from dish. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup Havarti cheese, then the breadcrumb mixture. Bake until pasta is tender, edges are bubbling, and top is golden brown, about 10-20 minutes longer. Let sit 10 minutes before serving. Garnish with parsley if desired.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/no-boil-mac-and-cheese

Dinner tonight was a blast. Gary had made burgers on the grill  they were very good. But the two little boys  goodness. First Ayden would tell on Avery  something he did on the bus  then Avery would retaliate with a bunch of a smack on the head with his spoon  which would make Ayden attack  which would make Avery attack  ete  etc  etc  then Ayden would tell on Ayden again and it would happen all over again. on and on and on and on - - - - - - - you know how it goes. I could smack them both. Gary says something only if he really gets angry which isnt very often  I could smack him also. So  needless to say there wasnt a lot of adult conversation at the table tonight. My father would have had the girls and me set to rights with one word  stop  in that very special tone of voice that said physical violence on our persons was eminent unless we behaved ourselves  and believe me we listened.

So they are off to football practice  hopefully to run some of their aggression off on the field. I always wanted a brother to wit my sisters would just groan.

Someone has to make the following recipe  they sound so good. Im at a loss why they are 200 calories each.

SECRET FOREST CORN MUFFINS

Treat your kids to these fun and tasty corn muffins with a surprise inside. They will love to help make them, too!

Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

1 pouch Betty Crocker cornbread & muffin mix 
Milk, butter and egg called for on cornbread mix pouch 
1/3 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 
6 Green Giant Select® frozen broccoli florets (from 12-oz bag), thawed

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 350°F. Line 6 regular-size muffin cups with paper baking cups.

2 Make muffins as directed on cornbread mix pouch. Stir in 1/4 cup cheese. Spoon about 1 tablespoon batter into each muffin cup. Place 1 broccoli floret in each, stem side down, trimming stem if necessary for floret to fit in muffin cup. Spoon remaining batter over florets, covering completely.

3 Bake 15 minutes; sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake 1 to 3 minutes longer or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool at least 5 minutes before serving.

TIPS: For spicier muffins, substitute pepper Jack cheese for the Cheddar cheese. Tuck these muffins into your kids' lunch boxes as a great accompaniment to soup or chili.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: SERVING SIZE: 1 MUFFIN  Calories 200 - Calories from Fat 70

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 8g; 12% - Saturated Fat 4g; 21% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 50mg; 16% - Sodium 300mg; 13% - Total Carbohydrate 25g; 8% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 0g; 0% - Protein 5g; 5%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 8%; 8% - Vitamin C 4%; 4% - Calcium 6%; 6% - Iron 6%; 6%

EXCHANGES: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICE: 1 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/secret-forest-corn-muffins

SLOW COOKER CRANBERRY GLAZED CHICKEN

Holiday flavors are thrown into the slow cooker for a delicious, fuss-free dinner!

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

4 chicken breasts 
1 small yellow onion, diced 
1 (14 ounce) can cranberry sauce 
1 cup barbecue sauce 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
Betty Crocker Potato Buds instant mashed potatoes

DIRECTIONS

1 Place the chicken and onion in the slow cooker. Add all the remaining ingredients in a mixing bowl and stir to combine. Pour the sauce over the chicken. Cook on LOW for 6-8 hours or HIGH for 4-5 hours.

2 Serve with Betty Crocker Potato Buds

 instant mashed potatoes with some extra sauce on the side.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-cranberry-glazed-chicken

Roast Chicken With Warm Fregola and Butternut Squash Salad Daniel Gritzer

Fregola is a toasted Sardinian pasta similar in shape and size to Israeli couscous. If you can't find fregola, you can substitute an equal amount of Israeli couscous or orzo pasta; you can even lightly toast the dried pasta first on a baking sheet in a 500°F oven for a few minutes (until some of the pieces are lightly browned) to simulate the taste of fregola.

Serves 4

Roast chicken and butternut squash are two classic fall dishes. Here, the squash is roasted, then tossed with fregola, a toasted Sardinian pasta similar in appearance to Israeli couscous. Fresh herbs and a grating of lemon zest bring bright flavors to the plate.

Fregola is a toasted Sardinian pasta similar in shape and size to Israeli couscous. If you can't find fregola, you can substitute an equal amount of Israeli couscous or orzo pasta; you can even lightly toast the dried pasta first on a baking sheet in a 500°F oven for a few minutes (until some of the pieces are lightly browned) to simulate the taste of fregola.

Ingredients

1 recipe Butterflied Roasted Chicken With Quick Jus
1 pound butternut squash, peeled, seeded, and cut into small dice
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 pound (250 grams) fregola (about 1 1/4 cups; see note above)
3 tablespoons thinly sliced scallions, white and light green parts only
2 tablespoons thinly sliced fresh mint leaves
2 tablespoons minced fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves and tender stems
1 1/2 teaspoons zest from 1/2 lemon

Directions

1) Place diced squash on a rimmed baking sheet and drizzle with enough oil to lightly coat. Season with salt and pepper. Cook alongside the chicken in a 500°F oven until tender, about 15 minutes. Set aside.

2) In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook fregola until al dente, according to package timing. Drain, then transfer to a large mixing bowl.

3) Add squash to fregola. Toss with 1/4 cup olive oil, scallions, mint, parsley, and lemon zest. Season with salt and pepper. Keep warm.

4) Serve squash and fregola salad with roasted chicken and jus; drizzle fregola with more oil as needed before serving.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/10/roast-chicken-fregola-pasta-butternut-squash-recipe.html

Butterflied Roasted Chicken With Quick Jus
The Food Lab - J. Kenji López-Alt

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1 large chicken, about 4 to 5 pounds
2 tablespoons olive oil
Kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper
2 teaspoons chopped fresh thyme, rosemary, oregano, marjoram, savory, or a mix (optional)
1 medium onion, roughly chopped (about 1 cup)
1 medium carrot, peeled and roughly chopped (about 1/2 cup)
1 medium stalk celery, roughly chopped (about 1/2 cup)
1 bay leaf
1 cup dry vermouth or sherry
1 teaspoon soy sauce
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 teaspoons juice from 1 lemon

Directions

1) Set oven rack to upper-middle position and preheat oven to 500°F.

2) Using sharp kitchen shears remove spine from chicken and cut spine into five to six 1-inch long pieces. Set spine aside.

3) Flatten chicken by placing flat skin side up on cutting board and applying firm pressure to breast bone. Rub chicken on all surfaces with 1 tablespoon oil. Season generously with kosher salt and ground black pepper.

4) Set wire rack in rimmed baking sheet lined with aluminum foil. Position chicken so that breasts are aligned with center of baking sheet and legs are close to edge. Roast until thickest part of breast close to bone registers 150 degrees on an instant-read thermometer and joint between thighs and body registers at least 170°F, about 45 minutes, reducing the heat to 450°F if the chicken starts to darken too quickly.

5) Meanwhile heat remaining tablespoon oil in small saucepan over high heat until shimmering. Add chicken spine and cook, stirring frequently, until well browned, about 3 minutes. Add onion, carrot, and celery and cook, stirring frequently, until beginning to brown, about 3 minutes. Add bay leaf and deglaze with vermouth or sherry and 1 cup water, using wooden spoon to scrape up any browned bits from bottom of pan. Reduce heat to maintain simmer and cook for 20 minutes. Strain out solids and return liquid to pan. Boil over medium-high heat until approximately 1/3 cup remains, about 7 minutes. Whisk in soy sauce, butter, and lemon juice off heat. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

6) Remove chicken from oven, transfer to cutting board, tent loosely with foil, and allow to rest five minutes before carving. Serve with hot jus.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/05/butterflied-roasted-chicken-with-quick-jus-recipe.html

THREE CHEESE ELBOW BITES

Welcome your guests by serving these cheesy baked bites made using bacon and macaroni. Perfect appetizer for Halloween.

Serves 34

INGREDIENTS

1 3/4 cups uncooked elbow macaroni (8 oz) 
2 tablespoons butter or margarine 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 3/4 cups milk 
1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese (6 oz) 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1 oz blue cheese, crumbled (1/4 cup) 
6 slices bacon, crisply cooked, crumbled (1/3 cup) 
3/4 cup soft bread crumbs 
3 tablespoons chopped fresh chives

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 34 mini muffin cups with cooking spray. In 3-quart saucepan, cook and drain macaroni as directed on package; return to saucepan.

2 Meanwhile, in 1-quart saucepan, melt butter over medium-low heat. Stir in flour and salt. Cook and stir until mixture is smooth and bubbly. Gradually add milk, stirring constantly, until mixture boils and thickens. Stir in 3/4 cup of the Cheddar cheese until melted. Stir in Parmesan cheese, blue cheese and bacon until blended. Pour over macaroni, stirring until well mixed.

3 Spoon mixture into mini muffin cups, filling full. Sprinkle with bread crumbs. Sprinkle evenly with remaining 3/4 cup Cheddar cheese.

4 Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown. Let stand 10 minutes. Sprinkle with chives. Remove from pans.

TIPS: Use a sharp paring knife to help release baked macaroni cups from pans.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: SERVING SIZE: 1 SERVING  Calories 80

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 4g; 0% - Saturated Fat 2g; 0% - Sodium 159mg; 0% - Total Carbohydrate 6g  0 - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Protein 4g; 4%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 0%; 0% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 0%; 0% - Iron 0%; 0%

EXCHANGES: 1/2 Starch; 1/2 High-Fat Meat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICE: 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/three-cheese-elbow-bites

Bean and Potato Vegan Enchiladas

Ditch the meat and roast up two kinds of potatoes for a colorful and filling vegan meal.

SERVINGS: 8

INGREDIENTS

1 large sweet potato, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces
1 large Russet potato, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
Fresh ground black pepper
1 small yellow onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeño, seeded and chopped
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
Pinch of crushed red pepper
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon dried Mexican oregano
1 teaspoon sugar
One 28-ounce can diced tomatoes
One 15-ounce can black beans, rinsed
8 eight-inch corn or flour tortillas
1 cup of shredded vegan cheese, optional
1/2 vegan cheese

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350º. Toss the potatoes in 1/4 cup of the olive oil, 2 teaspoons of salt, and a few turns of black pepper. Distribute evenly on a baking sheet and roast until tender, about 40 to 50 minutes.

2. In a large saucepan, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Cook the onion over moderate heat until soft and translucent, about 5 to 7 minutes. Add the garlic, jalapeño, chili powder, cumin, crushed red pepper, paprika, oregano, sugar, salt and pepper and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Stir in the tomatoes and remove from heat. Blend in a food processor or blender until smooth. Return the tomato mixture to heat and simmer for 20 minutes.

3. In a large bowl, combine the potatoes, beans, and 1 cup of the sauce.

4. Wrap the tortillas in a damp paper towel and warm them in a microwave oven until soft and pliable, about 1 minute.

5. Spread a thin layer of sauce on the bottom of a 9-by-13-inch glass baking dish. Arrange the tortillas on a work surface. Spoon a heaping 1/2 cup of the potato mixture onto each tortilla. Roll the tortillas up and line up in the baking dish. Top the enchiladas evenly with the remaining sauce, spreading. Sprinkle the tops of the enchiladas with the vegan cheese (if using). Bake 15 to 20 minutes, until the enchiladas are hot and the cheese is melted.

6. Serve warm with vegan sour cream, jalapeños, lime wedges and minced green onions.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bean-and-potato-vegan-enchiladas

Sweet Potato Cornbread

Total Cost: $4.00
Cost Per Serving: $0.50
Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 medium sweet potato (about 1 lb.) $1.56
1.5 cups yellow cornmeal $0.36
1 cup all-purpose flour $0.13
½ cup sugar $0.40
1 Tbsp baking powder $0.12
1 tsp salt $0.05
½ tsp cinnamon $0.05
½ tsp nutmeg $0.05
2 large eggs $0.52
½ cup sour cream $0.47
¾ cup milk $0.23
2 Tbsp canola or vegetable oil $0.04
½ Tbsp canola or vegetable oil for the skillet $0.02

Instructions

1. Peel the sweet potato and cut it into one-inch cubes. Place the cubes in a pot, cover with water, and bring to a boil over high heat. Boil the potatoes until they're tender and fall apart with pierced with a fork (about ten minutes). Drain the potatoes and set aside.

2. Coat the inside of a 10-inch cast iron skillet with oil. Place it in the oven and begin to preheat the oven to 425 degrees.

3. In a large bowl, stir together the cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg until well mixed.

4. Mash the drained sweet potatoes until fairly smooth. Transfer 1.5 cups of the mashed potatoes to a large bowl. Add the sour cream and milk, and whisk until combined. Add the eggs and whisk until combined again.

5. Pour the sweet potato mixture into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Stir the two together just until combined and no dry mix remains on the bottom of the bowl. It's okay if the mixture is a little lumpy, just be sure not to over mix.

6. Carefully take the hot skillet out of the preheated oven and scoop the batter into it. Smooth the top out until it's even, then return it to the oven. Bake for 22-25 minutes, or until the center is puffed, the top is golden brown, and it's slightly cracked around the edges. Remove from the oven, cut into eight pieces, and serve. Preferably with butter.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/10/sweet-potato-cornbrea

Charred Brussels Sprout Pizza with Browned Sage Butter

MAKES 2 (12 INCHISH) PIZZAS

Ingredients

1 DeLallo Pizza Dough Kit

1 pound brussels sprouts, quartered
2 tablespoons olive oil
salt + pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/4 cup DeLallo Basil Pesto
4 cloves roasted garlic, mashed*
8 ounces provolone cheese, shredded
6 ounces fontina cheese, shredded
3 ounces thinly sliced prosciutto
2-3 tablespoons butter
6 fresh sage leaves

Instructions

1) Prepare the DeLallo Pizza Dough Kit according to the directions on the bag, allowing the dough to rise in a warm place for 30-45 minutes.

2) Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 450 degrees F. If you have a pizza stone, stick it in the oven about 30 minutes before you are ready to bake the pizzas.

3) Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the olive oil and the brussels sprouts in a single layer and sprinkle with brown sugar and salt + pepper. Let sit 1 minute then stir. Continue to cook for another 8-10 minutes, until tender and caramelized. Remove from the heat.

4) Once the pizza dough is ready, divide the dough in half. Use your hands or a rolling pin to roll the dough out until you have a flattened disk. Place the pizza on a piece of parchment paper, then use your hands to gently tug, pull and push the pizza dough into your desired shape. If you don't have a pizza stone, place the pizzas on two cookie sheets.

5) In a bowl, mash together the pesto + roasted garlic. Spread the pesto evenly over both pizzas. Add the brussels sprouts, dividing them evenly among the two pizzas. Finally top each pizza with the cheese.

6) Bake the pizza for 25-30 minutes or until the cheese is all melty and gooey.

7) Meanwhile, melt the butter in a skillet set over medium heat. Once the butter has melted, add the sage and allow the butter to brown and the sage to fry. Once the sage has been cooking for 30 seconds, flip and cook another 30 seconds. Then remove the sage from the skillet to a paper towel lined plate. Keep the browned butter warm.

8) When the pizzas come out of the oven, top each with fresh prosciutto, fried sage leaves and just a little drizzle of butter. Slice and EAT!

*To roast the garlic, preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Chop off the top portion of the garlic head to reveal the cloves. Peel any excess paper/skin off from the bulb of garlic. Place the cloves onto a piece of tin foil and pour about a teaspoon of olive oil on top. Cover with the foil. Place in the oven and roast for 45 minutes, or until the garlic is golden brown and soft. Remove from the oven and allow to cool five minutes. Squeeze the garlic out of the paper skin into a bowl and mash well with a fork.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/charred-brussels-sprout-pizza-with-browned-sage-butter-video/

Pasta Salad with Sausage and Arugula

Total Cost: $10.32
Cost Per Serving: $1.72
Serves: 6 (1.5 cups each)

Ingredients

DRESSING

¼ cup canola oil $0.08
¼ cup olive oil $0.64
¼ cup red wine vinegar $0.24
1 clove garlic, crushed $0.08
1 Tbsp Dijon mustard $0.12
½ Tbsp dried oregano $0.15
½ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05

SALAD

1 lb. pasta $1.00
½ lb. Italian sausage (hot, mild, or sweet) $1.99
4 oz. mozzarella $1.00
1 red bell pepper $0.88
1 orange or yellow bell pepper $0.88
1 5oz. bag arugula $3.29

Instructions

1) Prepare the dressing by combining all the ingredients in a blender and whizzing until the garlic is minced and the dressing is thick and creamy. If you don't have a small blender, mince the garlic with a knife, combine the ingredients in a jar, and shake or whisk until thick and creamy.

2) Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. Once boiling, add the pasta and continue to boil until the pasta is al dente. Drain in a colander, then rinse with cool water to bring the temperature down. Allow the pasta to drain and dry in the colander until tacky on the surface (stir occasionally to increase evaporation).

3) While the pasta is cooking, add the sausage to a non-stick skillet and cook over medium-low heat until the links are firm enough to slice. Remove the sausage to a cutting board and slice into medallions. Return the sliced sausage to the skillet and continue cooking until the sausage is browned on all sides.

4) Thinly slice the bell peppers and cut the mozzarella into small cubes.

5) Add the cooled and drained pasta to a large bowl along with the arugula, sliced peppers, cheese cubes, and cooked sausage. Pour the dressing over top, then toss to coat. Serve immediately or refrigerate until ready to eat. If refrigerated, toss the salad just before serving.

www.budgetbytes.com

Sea Salt and Rice Wine Vinegar Chicken By Derrick Riches

Yield: Serves 3 to 4

Ingredients

8 chicken legs

For Brine:

4 cups/950 mL water
1/4 cup/60 mL sea salt
1/4 cup/60 mL sugar

For Rub:

2 tablespoons/30 mL onion powder
2 tablespoons/30 mL sea salt
1 tablespoon/15 mL mild chili powder
2 teaspoons/10 mL garlic powder
2 teaspoons/10 mL black pepper
2 teaspoons/10 mL dried marjoram

For Basting Liquid:

1 1/2 cups/360 mL rice wine vinegar
1/4 cup/60 mL oil
1/2 teaspoon/2.5 mL hot sauce (optional)

Preparation

1) Combine brine ingredients in a large glass or plastic bowl. Mix until salt and sugar are completely dissolved. Add drumsticks to brine, cover, and refrigerate for 4 to 6 hours.

2) Preheat grill. Combine rub ingredients. Remove chicken from brine and rinse drumsticks thoroughly. Pat dry with paper towels and apply rub, coating evenly. Place chicken on hot grill. Grill for about 2 minutes and turn. Continue grilling another two minutes then reduce heat or move to a cooler portion of the grill.

3) Cook for an additional 15 to 20 minutes over a medium low heat until done.

4) While chicken is grilling, combine basting liquid and begin basting during the last 5 minutes of cooking. Chicken is done when it reaches and internal temperature of 165 degrees F/75 degrees C. When done, remove chicken from grill and serve immediately.

http://bbq.about.com/od/chickenrecipes

Vegan Cream Cheese Veggie Wraps By Jolinda Hackett

Ingredients

dairy-free cream cheese (I like Tofutti brand vegan cream cheese)
flour tortillas
spinach
alfalfa sprouts
avocado, sliced (optional, but delicious!)
tomato, thinly sliced
cucumber, thinly sliced
red onion , minced
salt and pepper to taste

Preparation

1) Spread a couple spoonfuls of vegan cream cheese on the flour tortillas.

2) Layer the veggies in whatever proportions you like.

3) Sprinkle with a good amount of salt and pepper and wrap.

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/maindishentreerecipes/r/veggiewraps

Now I am no doubt going to pumpkin you to death. If you make the first recipe maybe it will help you get through the rest.

PUMPKIN PIE MOONSHINE
Recipe by Buns in my Oven

Its time to have your pumpkin pie and drink it, too!

Serves 3

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 (15 oz.) can pure pumpkin puree 
2 cups vodka 
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat the water and sugar in a small saucepan over high heat until boiling. Stir until sugar has melted completely.

2 Add the sugar water to a blender with the pumpkin puree, vodka, and pumpkin pie spice.

3 Blend to combine, about 10 seconds.

4 Strain the mixture into a large bowl, pressing to remove as much liquid as possible. Discard the pulp.

5 Ladle the mixture into canning jars.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-pie-moonshine

or maybe you would like this even better -----

BOURBON BUTTERBEER
Recipe by Half Baked Harvest

You dont have to be a wizard to enjoy this boozy version of the favorite drink!

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup butterscotch sauce (use 1/3 cup for a less sweet version) 
4 cups apple cider 
1/2 cup bourbon, or more or less to your taste (optional) 
1 cup ginger beer OR sub ginger ale 
2 tablespoons vanilla 
2 tablespoons butter 
Whipped cream, for garnish 
Edible Gold Stars or cinnamon, for garnish

DIRECTIONS

1 Combine the butterscotch sauce, apple cider and bourbon in a large pot and cook over medium heat until steaming, about five minutes.

2 Stir in the ginger beer and cook another 1-2 minutes or until warmed through. Remove from heat and stir in butter and vanilla. Ladle into mugs.

3 Serve with whipped cream and cinnamon.

TIPS: To make this kid-friendly, simply omit the bourbon and sub ginger ale for the ginger beer. To make a pumpkin version, add 1/3 cup pumpkin puree to the mix.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/bourbon-butterbeer

SLOW COOKER PUMPKIN CAKE WITH CARAMEL SAUCE
Recipe by Buns in my Oven

Moist pumpkin cake baked right in the slow cooker!

Serves 12

INGREDIENTS

1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist spice cake mix 
2/3 cup granulated sugar 
4 eggs 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
1/3 cup sour cream 
1/4 cup water 
1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin puree 
Whipped cream, for serving 
Caramel sauce, for serving

DIRECTIONS

1 In a large bowl, combine the dry cake mix, sugar, eggs, vegetable oil, sour cream, water and pumpkin. Beat with an electric mixer for 2 minutes on medium speed.

2 Spray the crock of a 6-quart slow cooker with non-stick spray. Add the cake batter to the slow cooker and cover.

3 Cook on low heat for 2 hours or until the cake has pulled away from the sides and a butter knife comes out clean when inserted in the center.

4 Let cool for 10 minutes.

5 Place a large serving platter or tray over the top of the crock and carefully flip upside down so that the cake falls out onto the tray. Be sure to use oven mitts, as the crock will be hot. Let cool completely.

6 To serve, top the cake with whipped cream and caramel sauce.

http://www.tablespoon.com

SALTED CARAMEL PUMPKIN BREAD

Pumpkin quick bread with a salty caramel frosting on top? OH YES.

Makes one loaf

INGREDIENTS

1 teaspoon coarse sea salt 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 container Betty Crocker Whipped butter cream frosting 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup storebought caramel sauce 
1/2 cup milk 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
2 teaspoons cinnamon 
1 1/2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice 
2 eggs 
1/2 cup light brown sugar 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 1/4 cup canned pumpkin

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 350°F (325°F for a dark or nonstick pan). Lightly grease bottom and sides of a 9-by-5-inch loaf pan.

2 In a large bowl, whisk together flour, cinnamon, pumpkin pie spice, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

3 In a separate bowl, beat eggs and sugars until well combined. Add milk, oil and vanilla; stir to combine. Stir in canned pumpkin.

4 Gradually add flour mixture to pumpkin mixture, stirring to combine. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan.

5 Bake 1 hour until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Let cool 10 minutes in loaf pan, then transfer loaf to a cooling rack to cool completely.

6 When loaf is completely cooled, stir together frosting, caramel sauce and sea salt. Spread over top of bread.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/salted-caramel-pumpkin-bread

PUMPKIN SPICE VINAIGRETTE
Recipe by Daring Gourmet

A delicious vinaigrette with incredible depth of flavor that will keep your taste buds singing!

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

1/4 cup canned pumpkin puree 
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil 
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar 
2 tablespoons water (or more, depending on consistency preference) 
2 teaspoons honey 
1 tablespoon fresh tarragon, chopped 
1 clove garlic, finely minced 
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/8 teaspoon ginger, ground 
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg, ground 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, freshly ground

DIRECTIONS

1 Combine all ingredients in a bowl or bottle and whisk or shake until emulsified. Keep refrigerated until ready to use.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-spice-vinaigrette

GOOEY PUMPKIN BUTTER CAKE WITH PECANS
Recipe by Girl Versus Dough

An over-the-top gooey pumpkin cake with caramel sauce and candied pecans.

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

CAKE BASE:

1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist yellow cake mix 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly 
1 egg

FILLING:

1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
3 eggs 
1 (16 ounce) box or bag powdered sugar 
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice 
Caramel sauce and candied pecans, for topping

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 350°F. Line bottom of a 10-inch round springform pan with parchment paper, then lightly spray pan with cooking spray (alternatively, you can use a greased 13 x 9-inch pan).

2 Cake base: In a large bowl or bowl of a stand mixer, beat cake mix, melted butter and egg until well combined. Spread and press batter evenly into bottom of prepared pan.

3 Filling: In another large bowl (or clean bowl of a stand mixer), beat cream cheese and pumpkin until well combined. Add melted butter, vanilla and eggs; stir until combined. Stir in powdered sugar and pumpkin pie spice until just combined. Pour batter evenly into pan over cake base.

4 Bake 1 hour to 1 hour 15 minutes, until center of cake is just set and slightly wobbly (if using a 13x9-inch pan, lessen the baking time). Cool completely on a cooling rack.

5 Remove sides of springform pan. Serve slices of cake with caramel sauce and candied pecans on top.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/gooey-pumpkin-butter-cake-with-pecans

CROCK POT PUMPKIN BUTTER Recipe by Girl Versus Dough

A super easy, super simple recipe for making your own (healthy) pumpkin butter.

INGREDIENTS

1 can (15 oz) pumpkin 
1/2 cup apple juice 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/8 teaspooon cloves

DIRECTIONS

1 Set your crock pot on the low setting (mine has an 8-hour and 10-hour setting, I used the 8-hour setting).

2 In the bottom of the crock pot, thoroughly combine all of your ingredients. Cover and let cook for about 5 hours, stirring occasionally, until pumpkin butter is thick enough to stick to a spoon turned upside down.

3 Spoon pumpkin butter into a jar and let cool completely in the refrigerator before using. It keeps in the refrigerator for up to one week or the freezer for up to 6 months.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/crock-pot-pumpkin-butter

Maybe you could use the next recipe on the above recipe.

Gluten-Free Pumpkin French Toast Cups with Maple Braised Apples By Matthew Kadey, MSC., RD

A cross between French toast and bread pudding, these whimsical cups are a tasty treat for a lazy weekend morning. The pumpkin mixture can be prepared the night before and stored in the refrigerator. Leftovers can be frozen for another occasion.

SERVES 4 TO 6

Ingredients

1 ripe banana
¾ cup pure pumpkin puree
1 cup milk of choice
2 tablespoons ground flax seed
1 teaspoon + ½ teaspoon ground cinnamon, divided
¼ teaspoon ground cloves
⅛ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
6 cups cubed gluten-free bread
1 tablespoon butter or dairy-free butter alternative
2 apples, peeled, cored and chopped
3 tablespoons pure maple syrup

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease or paper-line 12 standard-size muffin cups.

2. Add banana, pumpkin, milk, flax, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, cloves, salt and vanilla to a blender or food processor container and blend until smooth.

3. Add bread cubes to a large bowl and pour in the pumpkin mixture. Stir to coat all the bread and let sit 5 minutes.

4. Divide bread cubes and any liquid not absorbed among prepared muffin cups.

5. Place in preheated oven and bake 20 minutes or until set. Let cool for at least 5 minutes before unmolding.

6. Meanwhile, in a small saucepan melt butter over medium heat. Stir in apples, maple syrup and remaining cinnamon. Simmer 10 minutes or until apples soften.

7. Serve French toast cups with braised apples.
Each serving contains 414 calories, 8g total fat, 2g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 19mg cholesterol, 258mg sodium, 82g carbohydrate, 5g fiber, 7g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/pumpkin-french-toast-cups-maple-braised-apples

Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Bread

Servings 16

Ingredients

Bread

1/2 cup butter, softened 
1 cup granulated sugar 
2 eggs 
1 cup canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) 
2 cups Gold Medal all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice 
1/2 cup miniature semisweet chocolate chips 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts

Glaze

1/2 cup powdered sugar 
2 to 3 teaspoons milk or whipping cream

Directions

1 Heat oven to 350°F. Grease bottom only of 9x5-inch loaf pan with shortening or cooking spray.

2 In large bowl, mix butter, granulated sugar, eggs and pumpkin with wire whisk. Stir in flour, baking soda, cinnamon and pumpkin pie spice. Stir in chocolate chips and walnuts. Spread in pan.

3 Bake 55 to 65 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes; remove from pan to cooling rack. Cool completely, about 2 hours.

4 In small bowl, stir powdered sugar and milk until smooth and thin enough to drizzle. Drizzle over loaf. Let glaze set up before slicing, about 30 minutes.

Expert Tips: For a different flavor, try sweetened dried cranberries instead of chocolate chips. Instead of the glaze, sprinkle some brown sugar and additional chopped walnuts on top of the bread before baking.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Slice Calories 230 -Calories from Fat 80

% Daily Value: Total Fat 9g; 14% - Saturated Fat 5g: 25% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 40mg; 14% - Sodium 130mg; 5% - Total Carbohydrate 33g; 11% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 6% - Sugars 20g; 20% - Protein 3g; 3%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 50%; 50% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 0%; 0% - Iron 8%; 8%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/pumpkin-chocolate-chip-bread

Now maybe a few recipes to get the pumpkin taste out of our mouths.

Crusty Homemade Bread Recipe

Crackling homemade bread makes an average day extraordinary. Enjoy this beautiful loaf as is, or stir in a few favorites like cheese, garlic, herbs and dried fruits. Megumi Garcia, Milwaukee, Wisconsin

MAKES: 16 servings

Ingredients

1-1/2 teaspoons Red Star® Platinum Superior Baking Yeast
1-3/4 cups water (70° to 75°)
3-1/2 cups plus 1 tablespoon all-purpose flour, divided
2 teaspoons salt
1 tablespoon cornmeal or additional flour

Directions

1. In a small bowl dissolve yeast in water. In a large bowl, mix 3-1/2 cups flour and salt. Using a rubber spatula, stir in yeast mixture to form a soft sticky dough. Do not knead. Cover with plastic wrap; let rise at room temperature 1 hour.

2. Punch down dough. Turn onto a lightly floured surface; pat into a 9-in. square. Fold square into thirds, forming a 9x3-in. rectangle. Fold rectangle into thirds, forming a 3-in. square. Turn dough over; place in a greased bowl. Cover with plastic wrap; let rise at room temperature until almost doubled, about 1 hour.

3. Punch down dough and repeat folding process. Return dough to bowl; refrigerate, covered, overnight.

4. Dust bottom of a disposable foil roasting pan with cornmeal. Turn dough onto a floured surface. Knead gently 6-8 times; shape into a 6-in. round loaf. Place in prepared pan; dust top with remaining 1 tablespoon flour. Cover pan with plastic wrap; let rise at room temperature until dough expands to a 7-1/2-in. loaf, about 1-1/4 hours.

5. Preheat oven to 500°. Using a sharp knife, make a slash (1/4 in. deep) across top of loaf. Cover pan tightly with foil. Bake on lowest oven rack 25 minutes.

6. Reduce oven setting to 450°. Remove foil; bake bread 25-30 minutes longer or until deep golden brown. Remove loaf to a wire rack to cool.

Yield: 1 loaf (16 slices).

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice (calculated without add-ins) equals 105 calories, trace fat (trace saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 296 mg sodium, 22 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 3 g protein.

For Cheddar Cheese Bread: Prepare dough as directed. After refrigerating dough overnight, knead in 4 ounces diced sharp cheddar cheese before shaping. For Rustic Cranberry & Orange Bread: Prepare dough as directed. After refrigerating dough overnight, knead in 1 cup dried cranberries and 4 teaspoons grated orange peel before shaping. For Garlic & Oregano Bread: Prepare dough as directed. After refrigerating dough overnight, microwave 1/2 cup peeled and quartered garlic cloves with 1/4 cup 2% milk on high for 45 seconds. Drain garlic, discarding milk; knead garlic and 2 tablespoons minced fresh oregano into dough before shaping.

Originally published as Crusty Homemade Bread in Taste of Home November 2014, p20

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/crusty-homemade-bread

Fairy Swirl Bread

Directions

1 Cup Unsweetened Non-Dairy Milk
1/3 Cup Granulated Sugar
2 Teaspoons Active Dry Yeast
3 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1 Tablespoon Vital Wheat Gluten
3/4 Teaspoon Salt
3  3 1/2 Cups All-Purpose Flour
1/2 Cup Rainbow Sprinkles

Directions

1) In a small saucepan, combine the non-dairy milk and sugar over medium heat. Warm the mixture gently, bringing the temperature up no higher than 110 degrees; exceed that, and the poor yeast will all be killed instantly. Aim for around 100 degrees or just warm to the touch, turn off the heat, and sprinkle the yeast on top. Let it sit and become bubbly; about 5 minutes.

2) Pour the yeast mixture into your stand mixer with the dough hook installed, and introduce the oil and vanilla as well. Add in the wheat gluten, salt, and 3 cups of the flour. Start the mixer on low speed to combine, allowing a few minutes for the dough to begin coming together. If it seems excessively wet, go ahead and add the remaining flour, 1/4 cup at a time, until it mostly pulls off the sides of the bowl and feels tacky but not sticky. Let the dough hook knead it for about 10 minutes before scraping it out, kneading it briefly by hand, and shaping it into a smooth, elastic ball. Drop the ball of dough into a lightly greased bowl, cover, and let it rise for about two hours in a warm place.

3) The dough should more than double in volume, at which point youre ready to punch it down and shape it. Lightly flour a clean surface and turn the dough out onto it. Either use your hands or a rolling pin to press it out into a rectangle. The most important dimension to keep in mind is the width, so that the final loaf fits comfortably inside the pan. Keep it around 8  8 1/2 inches on two sides, but roll it out as long and thin as possible. You may want to let the dough rest and relax periodically to stretch it even further. The longer you can make the dough, the more impressive the final swirl will be.

4) Scatter the sprinkles evenly over the entire surface of the dough except for an inch of one of the shorter sides. Starting at the fully sprinkled end, roll it up as if you were making cinnamon buns and pinch the finishing edge closed. Lightly grease an 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 loaf pan, and drop the rolled dough into it, seam side down. Cover and let rise again, for about an hour, or until the loaf is almost peeking out above the rim of the pan.

5) Preheat your oven to 375 degrees.

6) Once the loaf is risen and ready, tent very loosely with foil and bake for 20 minutes. Carefully remove the foil at this point, drop the temperature down to 350 degrees, and bake for a final 5 - 10 minutes, until golden brown all over.

7) Let it rest in the pan for 10 - 15 minutes before transferring it to a wire rack. Cool completely before you even think about slicing it, no matter how incredible it smells. Trust me, your slices will be much more fluffy (and less smeared with molten sprinkle filling) with just a little bit of patience!

Makes 1 Loaf

www.BitterSweet.com

You are really going to need lots of butter to eat the following recipe  oh yeah  especially when they are warm.

CINNAMON SUGAR PULL APART MUFFINS Recipe by Girl Who Ate Everything

Layers of buttery cinnamon sugar goodness packed into a muffin.

INGREDIENTS

1 (13.2 ounce) package Pillsbury Simply... refrigerated rustic French bread 
1/4 cup butter 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat oven to 350°F and spray a muffin tin with cooking spray.

2 In a skillet brown the butter over medium-low heat for about 5 minutes. The butter will turn a caramel color and smell nutty. You need to watch it carefully because can quickly go from browned to burned. Set aside to cool.

3 In a small bowl combine the sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg. Set aside for later.

4 Open the bread dough and place on a cutting board. Using a sharp knife, divide the dough with a small slit in the middle. The divide each section again in the middle. Repeat until you have 31 slits. Using a very sharp serrated knife, slice the dough into discs using the slits as guides. Place all the slices on a large sheet of wax or parchment paper and flatten with a rolling pin.

5 Brush each disc of dough with the melted butter.

6 Sprinkle cinnamon sugar mixture over all of the bread dough.

7 Stack 5-6 pieces of dough on top of each other. Slice each stack in half and place both sections cut side down in a muffin tin.

8 Place muffin tin onto a large rimmed cookie sheet to catch any sugar or butter overflow.

9 Bake for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown. Allow muffins to cool for ten minutes in the pan and then enjoy!

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cinnamon-sugar-pull-apart-muffins

SALTED CARAMEL-CHOCOLATE DUMP CAKE Recipe by Girl Versus Dough

The most magical ingredients in all the land mixed together in one uber easy, uber tasty cake.

Serves 12

INGREDIENTS

1 small (3.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding 
1 1/2 cups cold milk 
1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist devil's food cake mix 
1 1/2 cups chopped caramels 
Coarse sea salt for sprinkling 
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips 
Whipped cream, for serving (optional)

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 13-by-9-inch pan and set aside.

2 In a large bowl, whisk together chocolate pudding and milk for one minute to combine.

3 Add cake mix ONLY and stir until thoroughly combined.

4 Spread batter evenly into bottom of prepared pan (batter will be thick). Sprinkle with chopped caramels. Sprinkle with sea salt to taste (remember: A little bit goes a long way).

5 Bake cake 30-40 minutes or until edges pull away from sides and a toothpick inserted in the cake portion comes out clean.

6 Remove cake from oven and let cool on a cooling rack.

7 Pour chocolate chips into a medium microwave-safe bowl. Microwave on high for 2-3 minutes, stirring every 30 seconds, until chocolate is fully melted. Using a spoon, drizzle chocolate over cooled cake.

8 Serve cake with a dollop of whipped cream, if desired.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/salted-caramel-chocolate-dump-cake

TRUFFLES

Ingredients

1 packet sweet biscuits, crushed
250 Pams grams butter, softened
2 cup icing sugar
1 cup coconut
Half a cup cocoa
300g bag RJs black licorice chopped 
2 400g bags of Pams milk chocolate buttons. 
splash of olive oil

Directions

1. Crush the biscuits using a food processor and some ear muffs.

2. In a large bowl, place everything except the chocolate melts and olive oil. Mix together.

3. Roll into walnut size balls.

4. Melt the chocolate in a bowl in the microwave. Cook on high for one minute, then stir for a minute, repeating this process until the chocolate is melted. Add a splash or two of olive oil to thin down the chocolate before you begin melting.

5. Using a fork, Dip the truffles into the melted chocolate and place on a tray lined with baking paper. Place in the fridge to set.

6. Remove the truffles from the fridge and place in an airtight container, returning the container to the fridge with a pad lock on it.

http://www.thatblindwoman.co.nz/wa.asp?idWebPage=40493&idDetails=168

Dilly Vegetable Dip

Total Cost: $0.66
Cost Per Serving: $0.17
Serves: 4 (2 Tbsp each)

Ingredients

½ cup sour cream $0.47
¼ tsp lemon pepper $0.03
¼ tsp salt $0.02
1/16 tsp garlic powder $0.01
1 tsp chopped fresh dill $0.30

Instructions

1) In a small bowl, combine the sour cream, lemon pepper, salt, and garlic powder.

2) Pull the wispy pieces of dill from the stems and then roughly chop. Stir the chopped di


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 16th October, 2015* (by Darowil)

*Pearlone* has been in hospital and rehab following trouble with her lower lumbar region. She still has pain but is doing better than she was.

*Siouxann* has had a horrid year with depression and a very painful hip. New meds have helped the depression and following a hip replacement she is much more mobile- but like so many others not happy with the cold weather. Why oh why cant Cathy and I send you our excess?

*Nicho* is enjoying the US currently. Has caught up with Caren, Paula, Jamie and Daralene.

Life is remaining hard for *Gagesmum* and Gage is struggling with all that is going on around him as well as being unwell - ?ADHD. Mel is seeing her Doctor to see what services might be around to help them all.

*Mags7* had the first knitting lesson at the school - and it went very well with the students all seeming very keen - and a second which has also gone well. Also had the service and tea for her BIL on Saturday

*TNS* busy as so often. In-laws are having health problems including MIL breaking her wrist so TNS may need to head back to the mainland again.

*Martina* is actually in her new place at long last! Still surrounded by boxes of course.

*Swedenme* has been to the docs and thankfully her chest pain is only muscular.

Information about members from others include *Cmaliza* very busy with DH not having good news from the Dr thus requiring more appointments as well as having work done on the cottage. *Kiwifrau* is trying to get her head round Windows 10 and hopes to be able to return to us next week. *Purple* says hello - doing well but no computer at the moment.

PHOTOS
2 - *Nicho* - New Hampshire photos
2 - *Gagesmom* - Chili
2 - *Lurker* - Garden flowers & plants
10 - *Gagesmom* - Hats + Luigi costume
11 - *Nicho* - Vermont photos
14 - *Bubba* - DH
21 - *Rookie* - Drapery inspiration
24 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hats
27 - *Darowil* - Coffeeology sign + Birthday cake
30 - *Gagesmom* - The latest purple hats
31 - *Sugarsugar* - Garden flowers
34 - *Kate* - View from Aonoch Mor
34 - *Darowil* - Peter Rabbit + Pepper Rabbit
36 - *Gwen* - Faux headboard
43 - *Kate* - View from hotel window
44 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt
44 - *Kate* - Highland photos
45 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hat #37!
46 - *Bonnie* - Sunrise/Garden plants/Harvest
47 - *Kate* - Glen Coe
52 - *Caren* - Cut up yarn
59 - *Rookie* - New living room
60 - *Rookie* - House + Fall colours
62 - *Nicho* - Lake Skaneatles
63 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hat #38
73 - *Gwen* - Mario & Truman
73 - *Kate* - Loch Lomond
74 - *PJ* - Destiny Mall in Syracuse 
75 - *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey
82 - *Lurker* - Maid of the Loch
82 - *Kate* - Caitlin & her mum
82 - *PJ* - Nicho & co!
83 - *Caren* - Meal + Drive home from Syracuse
83 - *Gwen* - Smurf feet + Molly
84 - *Caren* - Cakes!
86 - *Poledra* - Daisy May and Buster
88 - *Caren* - Woollen jacket
95 - *Cashmeregma* - Grandson
97 - *Gagesmom* - Friends + Wizard of Oz
109 - *Gwen* - Organised pantry
110 - *Swedenme* - Mishka

RECIPES
6 - *Gwen* - Lazy day coconut macaroons (link)
16 - *Bubba* - 14 Karet Cake (Carrot Cake with Pineapple)
21 - *Sorlenna* - Carrot cake + Creamy Coconut Frosting
42 - *Gwen* - Oven roasted beets & potatoes (link)
55 - *Gwen* - Crockpot shepherd's pie (link)
60 - *Rookie* - Chicken Parmesan Casserole
73 - *Rookie* - Turmeric tea recipes (links)

CRAFTS
9 - *Sam* - Knitted pumpkins (link)
12 - *Sam* - Architectural Allure scarf (link)
12 - *Poledra* - Woodland nightfall snood (link)
18 - *Cashmeregma* - Hedgehog mitts (link)
24 - *Sam* - Crochet slippers & socks (link)
28 - *Rookie* - Table/fireplace runner (link)
31 - *Sam* - Convertible slipper boots (link)
60 - *Sam* - Yub Nub Scoodie (link)

OTHERS[/b]
18 - *Cashmeregma* - Downton Abbey (link)
32 - *Rookie* - Chicago Board of Trade (link)
38 - *Lurker* - Bloopers
42 - *Rookie* - Golden beets (link)
50 - *Darowil* - Tadpole blues (link)
65 - *Bonnie* - Boot cleats (link)
68 - *Caren* - Wooly bear caterpillars (link)
79 - *Sam* - Woollybear Festivals
82 - *Bonnie* - Western alienation in Canada
92 - *Cashmeregma* - Dilber Yunus 
98 - *Gwen* - Caffeinated peanut butter
104 - *Gwen* - Stashbot advert (link)
105 - *Rookie* - Cost of living comparison (link)


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

These are gr8! I luv eggs and tater ksadillas best!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, love all the recipes; but my mouth is watering for the ham/bean & barley soup that is simmering on the stove. I used smoked pork chops I found on sale and the aroma in here is delightfully smokey. 

I've been trying to catch up on sleep -- no luck so far.

I received the Sony Walkman I ordered from eBay so that I can listen to some books on tapes and walking tapes....what a throwback to the 1990's; even called vintage! Speaking of vintage, I was watching the Studio 1 show that was produced by Westinghouse from 1948 to 1958 and Betty Furness was touting the new volume/picture synchronizer tuner on the new TV's that were so much better than the "old fashioned" TV's. We'd be calling the new ones antique now. There are a couple of channels in our cable line up that show many of the old shows and I sure do prefer them to many of the newer ones.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Kate for the new Tea party. I like the chicken recipes especially. Sorry you had a troublesome meal time with the boys, Sam. We would have been sent away from the table if we had misbehaved like that, as would my sons.
Glad you got some sun today Sam. I have been cleaning the kitchen cupboards today, but am now too tired to do anything else. All needing them are in my prayers, and my best wishes to all.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Sam and Everybody!
Going back to the previous tea party to catch up. I haven't looked at it since this morning.
Sam, I didn't know that there was a vocal version of Adagio for Strings. I love the instrumental and have it on a couple of CD compilations.
The breakfast sandwich is something Trish makes often for Greg and her to take to work. She also scrambles up eggs and bakes them in cupcake tins as mini omelets.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it's Friday again where do all the days between each Friday go 
Thank you for all the recipes Sam I was looking at the pumpkin butter one think I might give it a try it looks easy enough and I'm going to look through the gluten free ones for my son
Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening and summary, Sam & Kate.

Welcome, Bobbie K!

I meant to put my chicken stew in the crockpot this morning and completely forgot--don't know where my head is lately. Now I have to come up with something else to fix for supper.

I just knitted last night--yesterday turned out to be such a lousy day that I was afraid to touch the quilt! I woke up ten minutes late, which threw everything else off...well, that's done and gone and good riddance. Today was a bit better. I just feel terribly out of sorts mentally of late.

Anyway, marking my spot until later. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Your hairdo, Sam, sounds like mine. I call it: Hair, I'm leaving. If you're coming, Hang On!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Sam, Darowil and Kate for all your efforts to keep us up to date! 
Welcome Bobbie K! Please join in the chat and feel at home. 
Sam, do I detect you sound a bit down? - hope you are feeling a lot more joyful by now. We do worry about you, and know you are allowed to be fed up but hope it's just temporary.
I'm still awake, to my surprise but had to wait until DH returned from England this evening, then discovered he had already eaten. Not a problem as I'd made a stew which can be saved for tomorrow. In fact it usually tastes better after storage. Off to bed now so hope to catch up tomorrow. Good night to all in the west, good day to NZ and Australia. Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot for later. Have had company most of the day, has been a very good. The teens are here visiting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow bobbiek - a new member right off the bat - that is super good - we are do glad you dropped by and hope you had such a good time you will be back again real soon - we are here - at least someone is usually here 24/7 so do plan on stopping in again - always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Bobbie K said:


> These are gr8! I luv eggs and tater ksadillas best!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be wanting the soup also - i'm on my way - it sounds delish. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, love all the recipes; but my mouth is watering for the ham/bean & barley soup that is simmering on the stove. I used smoked pork chops I found on sale and the aroma in here is delightfully smokey.
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on sleep -- no luck so far.
> 
> I received the Sony Walkman I ordered from eBay so that I can listen to some books on tapes and walking tapes....what a throwback to the 1990's; even called vintage! Speaking of vintage, I was watching the Studio 1 show that was produced by Westinghouse from 1948 to 1958 and Betty Furness was touting the new volume/picture synchronizer tuner on the new TV's that were so much better than the "old fashioned" TV's. We'd be calling the new ones antique now. There are a couple of channels in our cable line up that show many of the old shows and I sure do prefer them to many of the newer ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the problem with all of heidi's children is that they have never been help accountable. what a mess tonight was trying to get ready to go to the football game - avery and ayden fighting - rolling around on the floor - finally gary had had enough and came screaming out of the bathroom that they were not going - of course they went and the boys knew they would. why listen when you know you are going to get your own way anyhow? --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you Sam and Kate for the new Tea party. I like the chicken recipes especially. Sorry you had a troublesome meal time with the boys, Sam. We would have been sent away from the table if we had misbehaved like that, as would my sons.
> Glad you got some sun today Sam. I have been cleaning the kitchen cupboards today, but am now too tired to do anything else. All needing them are in my prayers, and my best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had never heard the vocal either - it still reduced me to tears - beautiful music can do that and it is also a reminder of past times that were very sad. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Hi Sam and Everybody!
> Going back to the previous tea party to catch up. I haven't looked at it since this morning.
> Sam, I didn't know that there was a vocal version of Adagio for Strings. I love the instrumental and have it on a couple of CD compilations.
> The breakfast sandwich is something Trish makes often for Greg and her to take to work. She also scrambles up eggs and bakes them in cupcake tins as mini omelets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to make the cinnimon and sugar muffins to go with them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well it's Friday again where do all the days between each Friday go
> Thank you for all the recipes Sam I was looking at the pumpkin butter one think I might give it a try it looks easy enough and I'm going to look through the gluten free ones for my son
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - wash and go. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Your hairdo, Sam, sounds like mine. I call it: Hair, I'm leaving. If you're coming, Hang On!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my place so I can go back and look through recipes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful start to another week. 

Sam...My boys would be staying home and losing their electronic games if they acted like that. Once, when they were in high school they decided to pick on me unmercifully during church. When we got out to the car, I announced that they would not be using computers or any other electronic fun devices as they had their play time during church. They were so mad at me, but they knew I meant business. I did allow them to read, clean their room visit with family or do a craft. The next Sunday, they were quite well behaved and I enjoyed the worship service again. 

Gwen...Your pantry looks wonderful. So glad you have the energy to get through this huge project.

Tami...I would enjoy learning to crochet as a KAP class.

Matthew will not be teaching tomorrow as the materials for the class have not come in yet and two of the people had to cancel for this week. We are going to reschedule for November 13 as we are out of town next weekend and the store owner is gone the first weekend of November. 

Sam...The pattern for the socks is at the printers so I can get some copies made. I know one other person who wants me to share it with her as well. 

Sonja...Glad to read tonight that your pain was not caused by the heart. I hope your son is feeling better this weekend. What are you knitting on this week?

Welcome Bobbie K. I hope you will join us throughout the week. What do you enjoy knitting?

I have spent a little bit of time catching up tonight. Matthew and I went to the yarn shop tonight and just enjoy sitting for a while. I enjoyed looking at a Herrshner's catalog and browsing through the yarn. I did buy 2 skeins of yarns for cowls. Yesterday, I went to another yarn shop to find size 15 needles with a 20 in length. The store keeps the needles underneath the checkout counter so the lady didn't pull out different needles for me to look at, she pulled out what she wanted me to buy and set them on the counter. I hate shopping for needles this way. I like to look at different options and deciding for myself. I made the purchase and walked out of the store.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another week. Slow cooked cranberry chicken sounds good as do pumpkin everything.
Sonja, glAd you got checked out.
Bobbie, welcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would be wanting the soup also - i'm on my way - it sounds delish. --- sam


See you soon!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to make the cinnimon and sugar muffins to go with them. --- sam


I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.

I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well hello there Bobbie K! Haven't seen you before so a big welcome to the KTP! Hope you'll join in all the conversations. I see you are in WI. My brother lives there.


Bobbie K said:


> These are gr8! I luv eggs and tater ksadillas best!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam another great recipe line up; I pinned many of them. I also love the tablespoon.com site some are from and pinned it too. Thanks for selecting such winners.

Also another round of applause for the Summary Gals....Kate & Darowil. What would we do without you ladies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I pinned the slow cooked cranberry chicken and several of the pumpkin recipes too Sassafras. We must have simiar tastes.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thanks for another week. Slow cooked cranberry chicken sounds good as do pumpkin everything.
> Sonja, glAd you got checked out.
> Bobbie, welcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice and very thoughtful of you. I need to check and see if the animal shelter down the road from us could use some. That would be a good project perhaps for me if I get off my tail and learn to crochet.


budasha said:


> I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


 :thumbup: A wonderful cause and the furbabies will love them.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Thewren. ur welcome. I've been here since 2011. Thanx tho.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam. I intend to try the mac and cheese one that lets you add not cooked macaroni.
Sonja, glad it isn't your heart. Hope that the soreness will soon heal.
Glad for the update summaries and thanks for taking the time to get them organized and posted. They are a real help.
A beautiful fall day here. Have been trying to post a picture of the pastoral scene I had on the way home, but the computer keeps telling me that the link is not working. I will try one more time, and if it doesn't work, well, that is the life.
Looks like it worked. Note the yellow leaves and changing colors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kaye Jo* I checked and the wallyworld near my home has the Magnifi brand Back and Pain relief tablets for sciatica; very reasonable cost too. Only 12 cents per pill. Will go up there this weekend and check it out and make sure it won't conflict with other meds. If it doesn't I will be giving it a try. Again, thanks for thinking of me.  I had never even heard of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful calming picture. Thanks for posting it.


flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I intend to try the mac and cheese one that lets you add not cooked macaroni.
> Sonja, glad it isn't your heart. Hope that the soreness will soon heal.
> Glad for the update summaries and thanks for taking the time to get them organized and posted. They are a real help.
> A beautiful fall day here. Have been trying to post a picture of the pastoral scene I had on the way home, but the computer keeps telling me that the link is not working. I will try one more time, and if it doesn't work, well, that is the life.
> Looks like it worked. Note the yellow leaves and changing colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great KTP, great recipes, I'm definitely going to try the cranberry chicken,& I love all things pumpkin. 
Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do on the summary

I've been listening to the news just now about the terrible hurricane hitting the west coast of Mexico, winds over 200MPH, very scary, it says there will be flooding in Texas & Arkansas from the rains. I wonder if these rains will affect Pammie, Marilyn or ,Siouxanne, hopefully not.

DH left at 4:30am & still isn't home, I expect him soon. He will certainly be tired.
His cousin came this afternoon & we dug the last of the carrots & parsnips. I also found a few onions I had missed & some small beets that I will add to the box I'm donating. I gt my big flower bed tilled, DS was supposed to do it but had to attend a safety course for work today & decided to stay with friends in the city overnight so I thought I better get it done as it's supposed to Only be 7C/45F. For the next 2 days, then get colder & snow. Places in Alberta are to get snow tonight so I got done n the nick of time.
Now that the outside stuff is done, hopefully I can get a little more time t do some house things & crafts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice and very thoughtful of you. I need to check and see if the animal shelter down the road from us could use some. That would be a good project perhaps for me if I get off my tail and learn to crochet.


You can also knit blankets. I just didn't find a pattern that was a fast knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been trying to get on Facebook for the last three hours and I keep getting a message saying that I have been trying too many times. I hadn't even tried to get on when I got the first message. Don't know what's going on but it's frustrating. Anyone else having a problem?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Went to storage unit today. Greg, myself and my MIL. Also our friends Tim and Ellen. 2 carloads to second hand store. 2 carloads of garbage and 3 car loads of boxes to our place to sort through and get rid of more stuff. Just the old truck and the appliances left. Has to be gone by the 31st. So glad we achieved so much today. My feet and legs are killing me. 

Working on a baby blanket order for a friend's bro and Sil. Nursery is baby green and baby yellow as they did not find out gender. They are due end of next month.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I know that I can knit blankets but I am such a s..l..o..w knitter they might get 1 a year. LOL



budasha said:


> You can also knit blankets. I just didn't find a pattern that was a fast knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That will be so lovely.


gagesmom said:


> Went to storage unit today. Greg, myself and my MIL. Also our friends Tim and Ellen. 2 carloads to second hand store. 2 carloads of garbage and 3 car loads of boxes to our place to sort through and get rid of more stuff. Just the old truck and the appliances left. Has to be gone by the 31st. So glad we achieved so much today. My feet and legs are killing me.
> 
> Working on a baby blanket order for a friend's bro and Sil. Nursery is baby green and baby yellow as they did not find out gender. They are due end of next month.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

http://d2droglu4qf8st.cloudfront.net/2015/06/224888/Woodland-Dwarf-Hat_Large400_ID-1048283.jpg?v=1048283

Mel -I hope you can get this site. It's the kind of hat that you like to knit.

It's allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Woodland-Dwarf-Hat


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot while I finish last week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm watching the ballgame between Kansas City and the Blue Jays and it's pouring rain. Needless to say, I'm rooting for the Jays. It's a 3 tie at the moment and it's 11.13 p.m. so don't know how much longer they will play, if at all in the rain. The Jays haven't been in the playoffs in about 20 years so I'm so hoping they make it this time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> http://d2droglu4qf8st.cloudfront.net/2015/06/224888/Woodland-Dwarf-Hat_Large400_ID-1048283.jpg?v=1048283
> 
> Mel -I hope you can get this site. It's the kind of hat that you like to knit.
> 
> It's allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Woodland-Dwarf-Hat


Such a cute hat.
Thank you Gwen.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm watching the ballgame between Kansas City and the Blue Jays and it's pouring rain. Needless to say, I'm rooting for the Jays. It's a 3 tie at the moment and it's 11.13 p.m. so don't know how much longer they will play, if at all in the rain. The Jays haven't been in the playoffs in about 20 years so I'm so hoping they make it this time.


I am rooting for that Jays as well. I was a kid when they were in the playoffs last time. Remember the song... OK. OK. Blue Jays. Blue Jays let's play ball. Memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobbie K said:


> These are gr8! I luv eggs and tater ksadillas best!


Hello Bobbie K. I don't think I have seen you here before. Welcome! If you have been here before, and I have missed you, welcome back!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out the cinnamon and sugar muffins melody - talk about a great television snack. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Marking my place so I can go back and look through recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the accountability factor that bothers me the most - how does one enter life as an adult never having been held to a standard thinking if they make enough noise they will get what they want anyhow. i cannot blame it all on heidi - gary is no help - he treats parenthood as a popularity contest - he ignores what goes on around him and helps little in the discipline area. you cannot have discipline unless both parents are on the same page. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks for a wonderful start to another week.
> 
> Sam...My boys would be staying home and losing their electronic games if they acted like that. Once, when they were in high school they decided to pick on me unmercifully during church. When we got out to the car, I announced that they would not be using computers or any other electronic fun devices as they had their play time during church. They were so mad at me, but they knew I meant business. I did allow them to read, clean their room visit with family or do a craft. The next Sunday, they were quite well behaved and I enjoyed the worship service again.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great pet rugs liz - great job. --- sam



budasha said:


> I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you visited the knitting tea party before? i didn't remember - sorry. --- sam



Bobbie K said:


> Thewren. ur welcome. I've been here since 2011. Thanx tho.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures - i love cows. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I intend to try the mac and cheese one that lets you add not cooked macaroni.
> Sonja, glad it isn't your heart. Hope that the soreness will soon heal.
> Glad for the update summaries and thanks for taking the time to get them organized and posted. They are a real help.
> A beautiful fall day here. Have been trying to post a picture of the pastoral scene I had on the way home, but the computer keeps telling me that the link is not working. I will try one more time, and if it doesn't work, well, that is the life.
> Looks like it worked. Note the yellow leaves and changing colors.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's the accountability factor that bothers me the most - how does one enter life as an adult never having been held to a standard thinking if they make enough noise they will get what they want anyhow. i cannot blame it all on heidi - gary is no help - he treats parenthood as a popularity contest - he ignores what goes on around him and helps little in the discipline area. you cannot have discipline unless both parents are on the same page. --- sam


I think unfortunately that this is a very common parenting style these days. From what I hear from DH on the behavior of H.S. students, there's very little accountability and calling the parents in has no effect at all - except maybe a confrontation of why admin. is picking on their kid. I think these kids are going to have a very hard time adjusting to the real world. It's very hard on Heidi to be the sole disciplinarian -- that was my role too since DH worked many 12 hour days---many times 7 days a week. There was no "wait until Dad gets home" in our house; I had to take care of things right at the time and they all learned that there were no empty threats.

I'm sure it's very hard to watch as their Grandpa...but maybe as they get older, they'll listen to your wise advice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be lovely melody - anxious to see it all done. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Went to storage unit today. Greg, myself and my MIL. Also our friends Tim and Ellen. 2 carloads to second hand store. 2 carloads of garbage and 3 car loads of boxes to our place to sort through and get rid of more stuff. Just the old truck and the appliances left. Has to be gone by the 31st. So glad we achieved so much today. My feet and legs are killing me.
> 
> Working on a baby blanket order for a friend's bro and Sil. Nursery is baby green and baby yellow as they did not find out gender. They are due end of next month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think unfortunately that this is a very common parenting style these days. From what I hear from DH on the behavior of H.S. students, there's very little accountability and calling the parents in has no effect at all - except maybe a confrontation of why admin. is picking on their kid. I think these kids are going to have a very hard time adjusting to the real world. It's very hard on Heidi to be the sole disciplinarian -- that was my role too since DH worked many 12 hour days---many times 7 days a week. There was no "wait until Dad gets home" in our house; I had to take care of things right at the time and they all learned that there were no empty threats.
> 
> I'm sure it's very hard to watch as their Grandpa...but maybe as they get older, they'll listen to your wise advice.


heidi has forbidden me to say anything and the children certainly aren't going to ask - it just a very sad reality. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

How rude of me. Welcome Bobbie K. Hope you decide to stick around and become part of the ktp family.

Thanks Sam I think it will be really nice when it is done as well.

Long day. Sore feet. Off to bed&#128564;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I intend to try the mac and cheese one that lets you add not cooked macaroni.
> Sonja, glad it isn't your heart. Hope that the soreness will soon heal.
> Glad for the update summaries and thanks for taking the time to get them organized and posted. They are a real help.
> A beautiful fall day here. Have been trying to post a picture of the pastoral scene I had on the way home, but the computer keeps telling me that the link is not working. I will try one more time, and if it doesn't work, well, that is the life.
> Looks like it worked. Note the yellow leaves and changing colors.


How far from home is this Joyce? I thought you were more urban!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut. 
Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this. 
Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again. 
Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How far from home is this Joyce? I thought you were more urban!


The city you see in the distance on the left of the picture is Springville, which is where my home is located. This is coming home from Provo, UT the "back way" through the pastures on the outskirts of Provo, and is just about 5 miles from the city. I love coming home this way, past the cattle and sheep/ goat ranches. It is farming and ranching country all around Springville on one side, then an industrial park area on the other.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you really need to make the cinnimon and sugar muffins to go with them. --- sam


Thank you Sam I will give them a try and hopefully will not poison anyone or get a visit from the fire brigade or maybe a visit might be easy on the eyes :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a wonderful start to another week.
> 
> Sam...My boys would be staying home and losing their electronic games if they acted like that. Once, when they were in high school they decided to pick on me unmercifully during church. When we got out to the car, I announced that they would not be using computers or any other electronic fun devices as they had their play time during church. They were so mad at me, but they knew I meant business. I did allow them to read, clean their room visit with family or do a craft. The next Sunday, they were quite well behaved and I enjoyed the worship service again.
> 
> ...


 A shame that the materials haven't turned up yet for Mathews teaching class 
I too like to look and decide for myself do not like to be pressured into buying something . 
As to what I'm knitting I have just finished Christmas snowmen hat and booties and now knitting another hat that I couldn't resist knitting think I go ga ga when I see a cute baby picture but the hat is lovely hope mine turns out the same 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


Very nice blankets Liz and very kind of you to make them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I intend to try the mac and cheese one that lets you add not cooked macaroni.
> Sonja, glad it isn't your heart. Hope that the soreness will soon heal.
> Glad for the update summaries and thanks for taking the time to get them organized and posted. They are a real help.
> A beautiful fall day here. Have been trying to post a picture of the pastoral scene I had on the way home, but the computer keeps telling me that the link is not working. I will try one more time, and if it doesn't work, well, that is the life.
> Looks like it worked. Note the yellow leaves and changing colors.


 Thank you . It's a lot better this morning can move now without it hurting 
Beautiful picture looks like a lovely scenic route to drive along 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone...... Thanks again Sam and ladies for another week.

Sonja..... I am soooo glad that your chest pain wasnt your heart! 

I am still about 10 pages behind on last week.

Back soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Today is Mary s (pacer ) birthday
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY &#128144;&#127881;&#127882;&#127874;
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Went to storage unit today. Greg, myself and my MIL. Also our friends Tim and Ellen. 2 carloads to second hand store. 2 carloads of garbage and 3 car loads of boxes to our place to sort through and get rid of more stuff. Just the old truck and the appliances left. Has to be gone by the 31st. So glad we achieved so much today. My feet and legs are killing me.
> 
> Working on a baby blanket order for a friend's bro and Sil. Nursery is baby green and baby yellow as they did not find out gender. They are due end of next month.


Glad you got lots done Mel and hope you now get plenty of rest your blanket is looking good and no doubt it will be gorgeous when finished 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> http://d2droglu4qf8st.cloudfront.net/2015/06/224888/Woodland-Dwarf-Hat_Large400_ID-1048283.jpg?v=1048283
> 
> Mel -I hope you can get this site. It's the kind of hat that you like to knit.
> 
> It's allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Woodland-Dwarf-Hat


Cute hat Liz


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up on last week and now to just read the few so far today

GWEN..... Wow, what a great organised pantry. Well done. Mine is no where as organised as that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday pacer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The city you see in the distance on the left of the picture is Springville, which is where my home is located. This is coming home from Provo, UT the "back way" through the pastures on the outskirts of Provo, and is just about 5 miles from the city. I love coming home this way, past the cattle and sheep/ goat ranches. It is farming and ranching country all around Springville on one side, then an industrial park area on the other.


 :thumbup: Always nice to take the scenic route!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think unfortunately that this is a very common parenting style these days. From what I hear from DH on the behavior of H.S. students, there's very little accountability and calling the parents in has no effect at all - except maybe a confrontation of why admin. is picking on their kid. I think these kids are going to have a very hard time adjusting to the real world. It's very hard on Heidi to be the sole disciplinarian -- that was my role too since DH worked many 12 hour days---many times 7 days a week. There was no "wait until Dad gets home" in our house; I had to take care of things right at the time and they all learned that there were no empty threats.
> 
> I'm sure it's very hard to watch as their Grandpa...but maybe as they get older, they'll listen to your wise advice.


I was the disciplinary in our house and I always did what I said I would do otherwise how do children learn 
My SIL used to say wait till your dad gets home but the problem with that was by the time my brother got home the children had forgotten all about why they were getting disciplined and my brother was seen as the grumpy one who came home and started telling them off


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


Such a cute picture the babies are sure growing quickly 
It's grey and damp here and a bit breezy . I saw on the forecast last night were most parts of Scotland were getting strong winds and rain 
Hope weather picks up as day goes on 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


 :thumbup: You have been very busy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> heidi has forbidden me to say anything and the children certainly aren't going to ask - it just a very sad reality. --- sam


And so very common everywhere..... sad.

But they will more than likely turn out just fine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


Aaaww. Cuties. Luke has grown and grown hasnt he.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I will give them a try and hopefully will not poison anyone or get a visit from the fire brigade or maybe a visit might be easy on the eyes :XD:


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the Secret Forest corn muffins sound good. I'll be trying those out along with the cranberry glazed chicken. I'm also going to try the salted Carmel chocolate cake. I will sub a gluten free mix si Amy can I can eat it too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Mary s (pacer ) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> Sonja


Happy Birthday! Have a great day.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you!!
Happy Birthday, dear Mary,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!
(And many more!)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great weekend! We are going to work on yard cleanup today. Once a month the town opens the public works area for residents to drop off yard waste. This is in aid of keeping the areas presentable. Our yard looks more like a jungle! I whacked down some very invasive Wisteria earlier in the week. It was threatening to overtake Tricia's deck and had already wrapped itself around her deck umbrella a dozen or more times. We thought it would be a nice addition with the lovely purple flowers in the spring but it has overgrown everything else. It has even sent tendrils under the deck and is growing up the side of the house! I can't wait to have it dug up. It may take a few years as it is very persistent.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


Nice picture of Luke and Harry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Mary s (pacer ) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> Sonja


Many Happy Returns, Mary. Enjoy your day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate, love the pictures. Have all three babies been in the same place yet?

Mary/Pacer - Have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, So glad your pain wasn't your heart!!! Phew.

Flyty1n, Such a gorgeous pastoral scene. Would be beautiful framed and on the wall. Such beauty one finds in Nature and you captured it.

Gagesmom, Hope Gage is feeling better and things get settled for him and for you. I know when your son is going through something you go through it too and vice versa.

I have company...my sister and her boyfriend. He is the one that made all the lemon pies for my mom and the crust is meringue. My 97 yr. old aunt gave mom the recipe and mom passed it on to the family and when sis got too busy caring for mom to be baking the pie, which mom loved, her BF had her teach him how to make it and he kept mom supplied. Too funny, she forgot all our names but sure did remember his. They are here to see DGS's in the musical. Haven't heard how DGS #1 is doing with the walking pneumonia but I assume ok. Everyone is still in bed except DH just came down and said hello. Not sure what we will do today and will wait to see what they would like. I'm not sure if I ever posted the recipe for that pie or not so after everyone is gone I will post it.

Sam, so glad you enjoyed Dilber's singing. I was watching a tv series of Mildred Pierce with Kate Winslet and the daughter makes it famous as a singer. The first piece she sang was the Bell song and the voice was as clear as a beautiful high pitched sound, so I made sure to go back through and see who had sung that piece. They used another singer, Sumi Jo, for other songs, but I found Dilber's piece astounding. By the way, that was a wonderful series. A little shocking in a few places but very well done.

Thinking of all of you. So glad to have a quick morning visit. Probably should get off and prepare for people coming down. Glad they are sleeping in as they normally get up at 4:30 a.m., and we were up late last night, so it was a very long day for them.

Big Hugs all. I'll try and catch up later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PACER, our dear Mary

May you have a wonderful day as we celebrate with you the day you were born!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


I know I'm supposed to get off but just saw the picture of the wee ones, and not so wee for their ages. Oh my goodness are you blessed. How ADORABLE!! I know you are enjoying this time so much. We enjoy seeing them too. Precious. Nice and cuddly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and one more thing, is this so typical of me or what. LOL Just saw this post on yarn that changes color. You probably know of it already, but just in case:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367963-1.html

Have fun knitting dear friends. I plan to take up the needles as soon as the company is gone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate thank you for the summary. Oh my word. Luke you are growing into a handsome young man. Just beautiful.

Daralene thank you. I feel as a mother we would like to go through things for our children so they don't have to. Enjoy your company.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you!!
> Happy Birthday, dear Mary,
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!
> (And many more!)


If you heard a funny noise it was me singing along 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mary/Pacer!!! Thanking God for you being you and bringing so much to our world. May you have many, many more wonderful days.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Pacer.

Wishing you all the best today and every day. 
Birthday hugs and kisses. 
Enjoy your day you deserve it.
&#127873; &#127874; &#127881; &#127882; &#127880;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here (ie being the disciplinarian). DH would just back me up which was a plus but sure wish he had been the delivery guy occasionally. Oh well, thank God the kids are now adults and are good and well rounded. We feel blessed.


Swedenme said:


> I was the disciplinary in our house and I always did what I said I would do otherwise how do children learn
> My SIL used to say wait till your dad gets home but the problem with that was by the time my brother got home the children had forgotten all about why they were getting disciplined and my brother was seen as the grumpy one who came home and started telling them off


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Luke sure isn't the little baby anymore.


budasha said:


> Nice picture of Luke and Harry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Guess who is having home made beef stew for supper. Started the crock pot around 10am. My house is going to smell so yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cool. I have some embroidery thread that does the color changing.

Looking forward to the lemon pie recipe.

Hugs!1


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh and one more thing, is this so typical of me or what. LOL Just saw this post on yarn that changes color. You probably know of it already, but just in case:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367963-1.html
> 
> Have fun knitting dear friends. I plan to take up the needles as soon as the company is gone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay now that I'm caught up I'll go get dressed and get back to.....house cleaning!!! Oh and to fnish redoing the chair I started.

Almost forgot, just talked to Marianne and she is hurting a lot lately. Also kind of depressed which goes with the hurting for so longo. Prayers for her appreciated . Hoping she will be able to come down when Denise stops here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mary (Pacer ).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, love pic. Very calming.
Mary, have a wonderful birthday.
Liz, what a wonderful thing to crochet blankets for animal shelter.
Daralene, enjoy company.
Luke is so handsome. Harry is a looker himself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Guess who is having home made beef stew for supper. Started the crock pot around 10am. My house is going to smell so yummy.


Oooooooh I'm so jealous beef stew is one of my favourite meals especially this time of year . I usually add dumplings to mine 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's the accountability factor that bothers me the most - how does one enter life as an adult never having been held to a standard thinking if they make enough noise they will get what they want anyhow. i cannot blame it all on heidi - gary is no help - he treats parenthood as a popularity contest - he ignores what goes on around him and helps little in the discipline area. you cannot have discipline unless both parents are on the same page. --- sam


I agree if there is never any consequences to bad behaviour they never learn. 
It drives me crazy in stores when kids are throwing a fit & I hear mom say, stop or I will have to count😳 good grief!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, hope you have a great Birthday.

Kate, such cute kids! Must be the great genes&#128512;

Melody, that's going to be such a pretty blanket. Hope you get all the stored stuff sorted soon. Such a big job.

Flyty1n, great picture. Such pretty country through there, I think we travelled that back way when we came home from Moab?? Maybe. We ended up getting on the interstate just south of Salt Lake City.

Liz, great blankets. That's sure w cute hat, not sure who I would make if for but I like it.

Sonja, I'm glad you are feeling better. Can't wait to see your latest knits, they are always so nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now that I'm caught up I'll go get dressed and get back to.....house cleaning!!! Oh and to fnish redoing the chair I started.
> 
> Almost forgot, just talked to Marianne and she is hurting a lot lately. Also kind of depressed which goes with the hurting for so longo. Prayers for her appreciated . Hoping she will be able to come down when Denise stops here.


That would be nice if she could come to visit when Denise is there; I'm sure it would be an uplifting experience which seems to be much needed. So sorry to hear of the continuing pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Christmas hat and snowman booties 
I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Mary!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate, love the pictures. Have all three babies been in the same place yet?


No they actually haven't. Maybe at Luke's birthday party in November.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


I like him with his mouth! Not scary at all. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


I like the mouth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


I always had difficulty with faces! Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction- it is a nice hat! (nice set!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the mouth.


Thank you Kate and Rookie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always had difficulty with faces! Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction- it is a nice hat! (nice set!)


Thank you Julie . Don't think I could ever make a doll I would never get the face right


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . Don't think I could ever make a doll I would never get the face right


I was always so concerned about eyes in particular, being a hazard. My girls got quite resigned never to having faces! Only got one finished ever to my satisfaction, and that was for my niece, Emily, two very disgruntled daughters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Apparently New Zealand is through to the finals of the Rugby world Cup, be interesting to see whether it is Argentina or Australia.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.

Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


I like him both ways! Without his mouth he looks like he's all bundled uo with his scarf wrPped tight around him. Tbe set is just too cute!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.
> 
> Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


That is lovely! What a lucky baby to receive this blankie!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


I don't think it looks scary with the mouth. Great set.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you!!
> Happy Birthday, dear Mary,
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!
> (And many more!)


I'm joining in with Siouxann; happy birthday, Mary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I saw this & immediately thought of Sydney :lol:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all! I'm out and about today, banished from the house because it's initiation day. It's turned into a beautiful fall day, so I'm enjoying myself. Did a bit of shopping and found some throw pillows for my living room. I just need to get back in time to change for dinner and a concert tonight with a friend.

Great recipes as usual, Sam; thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently New Zealand is through to the finals of the Rugby world Cup, be interesting to see whether it is Argentina or Australia.


Yes husband watched it with his New Zealand hat on so I think he wants them to win 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.
> 
> Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


It's gorgeous I like the coloured yarn you have used very pretty
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> I like him both ways! Without his mouth he looks like he's all bundled uo with his scarf wrPped tight around him. Tbe set is just too cute!!


Thank you that's exactly what I wanted it to look like . I wanted the red ribbed edge to look like the scarf I put on the booties
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I saw this & immediately thought of Sydney :lol:[/quote
> 
> funny


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pacer and many more. Enjoy your Special Day!!! -Joanne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a pair of cuties - snugglebunnies. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


Those look awesome, very well done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we definitely need a picture of that - please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> A shame that the materials haven't turned up yet for Mathews teaching class
> I too like to look and decide for myself do not like to be pressured into buying something .
> As to what I'm knitting I have just finished Christmas snowmen hat and booties and now knitting another hat that I couldn't resist knitting think I go ga ga when I see a cute baby picture but the hat is lovely hope mine turns out the same
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - let me join in on the chorus - happy birthday dear mary and many more - hope you had a good day celebrating. it's saturday so hopefully you weren't at work. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Today is Mary s (pacer ) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy marianne's way to wrap her up in healing goodness. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now that I'm caught up I'll go get dressed and get back to.....house cleaning!!! Oh and to fnish redoing the chair I started.
> 
> Almost forgot, just talked to Marianne and she is hurting a lot lately. Also kind of depressed which goes with the hurting for so longo. Prayers for her appreciated . Hoping she will be able to come down when Denise stops here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he looks like freddy cruger. lol --- sam --- i love them both sonja - alas - they are too small for me to wear.



Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be a lovely blanket melody - i really like the colors. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.
> 
> Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny bonnie - good show. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I saw this & immediately thought of Sydney :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lousy day - rained during the night and off and on today - so overcast it seemed like early evening all day. jake's sister (jake is alexis's boyfriend) was married OUTSIDE today at a state park call Oak Openings - a huge stand of oak trees - a beautiful place to go for a walk. it was at four o'clock. i hope the weather held out for them at least until the service was over. not sure where the reception was.

laundry today - a load in the dryer ready to hang and one in the washer waiting for a second rinse at its turn in the dryer. think that will be all for today. maybe more tomorrow.

having mashed potatoes with canned chicken in them - hickory is right here having her share. lol she doesn't get as much as i do but she gets to lick out the pan. lol

just talked to heidi - the weather held for the wedding - she said it was a lovely ceremony - now they are in archibold for the reception.

i need to empty the dryer - back later. --- sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My goodness! I just realized the last KTP( maybe 2?) have breezed by. I don't know why maybe it's this new computer but it just isn't as easily accessible as the old one. I'm sorry I seem to be ignoring everyone! I care about you all very much!
sam I should never have to be bored with food again your recipes sound SO good!
I know what you mean about Fall weather it's not cold today but we've had some cold nights and a killing frost. The trees are pretty but the leaves are blowing off the trees as soon as they turn color.
I read Nicho is visiting New Hampshire, so beautiful now! One of these years I'm taking my daughter and going back up there to visit and walk the trails in Miller State Park, such good memories.
Did I miss the Christmas card sign up list? If not I'd like to be included if possible. I sure enjoyed that last year.
I'm going to do my best to read more posts this week and see what everyone is doing. 
Prayers for a good week nittergma


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the newbies this week. I hope you will come back often and join in the conversations. It is a delight to have you with us.What are y'all crafting at the moment?

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too! Happy Birthday Mary!


thewren said:


> oooh - let me join in on the chorus - happy birthday dear mary and many more - hope you had a good day celebrating. it's saturday so hopefully you weren't at work. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This set is so friggin' cute! I can't decide which I like better; with or without mouth. It doesn't look scary to me; both are great.


Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really progressing nicely.


gagesmom said:


> Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.
> 
> Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! Yep. Last year we had a very small artificial tree and set it up on top of his crate so he couldn't get at it. Not sure what we will do this year. I'd like to hae the big tree up but not sure where.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I saw this & immediately thought of Sydney :lol:


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the mouth looks great. Stella K


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Stella, it's so good to hear from you. How are you doing these days? Very well, I hope.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> it's the accountability factor that bothers me the most - how does one enter life as an adult never having been held to a standard thinking if they make enough noise they will get what they want anyhow. i cannot blame it all on heidi - gary is no help - he treats parenthood as a popularity contest - he ignores what goes on around him and helps little in the discipline area. you cannot have discipline unless both parents are on the same page. --- sam


I understand what you are saying. That is a difficult situation for children as they don't learn the lessons needed at an age that will hurt them less. My boys always knew that they best get moving on whatever mom said because I did not play around, yet if dad said it they had time before he would get on them. They still listen better to me although DS#1 is pretty good about doing what either of us ask of him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


That is adorable! So glad you shared it with us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....that is just adorable! What cute costumes. I know you wil be thrilled to see them when they visit.


Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> A shame that the materials haven't turned up yet for Mathews teaching class
> I too like to look and decide for myself do not like to be pressured into buying something .
> As to what I'm knitting I have just finished Christmas snowmen hat and booties and now knitting another hat that I couldn't resist knitting think I go ga ga when I see a cute baby picture but the hat is lovely hope mine turns out the same
> Sonja


I will look forward to seeing the newest knits. It is always a pleasure to see your knits and to hear from you. What a blessing you are to all of us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend! We are going to work on yard cleanup today. Once a month the town opens the public works area for residents to drop off yard waste. This is in aid of keeping the areas presentable. Our yard looks more like a jungle! I whacked down some very invasive Wisteria earlier in the week. It was threatening to overtake Tricia's deck and had already wrapped itself around her deck umbrella a dozen or more times. We thought it would be a nice addition with the lovely purple flowers in the spring but it has overgrown everything else. It has even sent tendrils under the deck and is growing up the side of the house! I can't wait to have it dug up. It may take a few years as it is very persistent.


Some of the special flower shops carry something called stump kill. You simply paint it onto the stump as soon as you cut out the plant and it is suppose to stop continuing growth. We have used it on poison ivy as well as other plants and it has helped.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It is raining cats and dogs tonight and the wind is strong. Don and I have been alone for most of the day and it has been quiet and peaceful. I haven't gotten much specifically accomplished but we had sloppy joes for supper and a selection of leftover veggies and our choice of leftover pastas for supper. I've finished prep for Bible study tomorrow and have even found time to knit on Aurora's afghan at the moment.

I think that I mentioned that it looked as if we would be prepping and having Thanksgiving at Susan's building on that Thursday. Our family will cook what we have and join the regular participants at noon on Thanksgiving. The mission which has held a community meal in this facility in the past (although not on the holiday), will not supply any such meal this year. There seems to be an ego problem going on over there.

But, the truly heart-touching thing is that so many of the ''regulars' are asking if they can help and bring foods they prepare at home--a true potluck meal. So many seem to be seeing that their lives aren't at the bottom of the hopeless hole they thought they were in before. Now some are seeing hope through the caring they are being surrounded by during these last months.

They are coming alive to the fact that they, too, have value and worth in and of themselves. AND that others know this also.

My only fear is that we will find ourselves inundated by some who will find their way into the fellowship for the first time and that we will be quite unable to serve them all. We can only leave this all in God's hands and depend on him to supply whatever amounts are needed so that all who come through the doors will find themselves welcomed with open arms.

Please pray for us and those who help and come in their need that we will have enough.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, everyone,

Been a while since I posted but have been trying to read regularly. Charging issues for both devices makes it difficult. 
Love both of the snowman hats, with and without mouth. Cute booties, too.
Happy birthday to Mary and any others I may have missed. The days seem to fly by. I've been sleeping a lot during the day as my nights are not so good. No problem staying awake when I'm working but the sitting and waiting are hard. Lila sleeps a lot, too but does get me out of the van for walks.
At home this weekend. Issues with the van and on Wednesday I will take my mom (she's been here since the end of August) to my son's for Halloween and then to my nephew near Baltimore for a visit. not sure how she is going to get to Florida to my brother's, but I guess it will work itself out.
I've been crocheting a Virus shawl. Have it ready for the border. Plus crocheting Santa ornaments for my grandchildren. Finished one pair of shocks, Opal on cotton with FLK toes and Sweet Tomato heels. Tried then on tonight and they fit pretty well. Started the toe of the other sock that is finished.
Gave mom tons of my acrylic yarn and she had been making small blankets. Several of the little ones of my DGG's friends like them. Told her to give them to them. Also have her some cotton and she made her potholders. She crochets. Wish I could go as fast as she does.
Welcome to the newbies to the tea party. Everyone is so supportive here.
All for now, take care,
Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> oooh - let me join in on the chorus - happy birthday dear mary and many more - hope you had a good day celebrating. it's saturday so hopefully you weren't at work. --- sam


I was at work dark and early this morning. I started at 5 AM and got off at 11:30 AM. I went grocery shopping and cleaned out the refrigerator and washed some dishes and laundry. Then a friend called to see if I would meet her for dinner. She didn't remember it was my birthday, but she was tickled to find out we were getting together for my birthday anyway. She is the one that went to work on the house with us and I make baby sweaters for. It was a delight to sit and visit. I found out the date of her son's wedding and it will be in Minnesota. I think it is close to the Minneapolis area. I went shopping for some yarn after dinner and now I am finally enjoying all of the beautiful birthday greetings. Thank you to everyone for the lovely birthday greetings. You have made my day!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme that's a cute has set! and Melody I love the pattern on your project! looks like fun


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> It is raining cats and dogs tonight and the wind is strong. Don and I have been alone for most of the day and it has been quiet and peaceful. I haven't gotten much specifically accomplished but we had sloppy joes for supper and a selection of leftover veggies and our choice of leftover pastas for supper. I've finished prep for Bible study tomorrow and have even found time to knit on Aurora's afghan at the moment.
> 
> I think that I mentioned that it looked as if we would be prepping and having Thanksgiving at Susan's building on that Thursday. Our family will cook what we have and join the regular participants at noon on Thanksgiving. The mission which has held a community meal in this facility in the past (although not on the holiday), will not supply any such meal this year. There seems to be an ego problem going on over there.
> 
> ...


We have found some good crock pot stuffing recipes which can make up quite a bit. I even use the liners so very little clean up on those. I do hope you will have enough food as that is one large meal to plan. It would be great if you could have a pig roast as that would feed many.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up. Not so easy when I am away all day and evening. I finished knitting a bulky, drop stitch cowl today. I just need to weave in two ends and it is done. I have casted on a lacy cowl and have 4 rows done on it. I got interrupted to go out to dinner and away I went. 

Kate...I have enjoyed seeing the little ones. They are so adorable.

Flyti1...Loved the picture today. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.

The boys and I are looking forward to a get together in Defiance next Sunday. I will try to get a picture or two. 

Sonja...I love the hat with and without the mouth. It certainly does not look scary either way. Quite an adorable set.

Budasha...What a lovely gift to the animal shelters. I enjoyed seeing what you do for those animals. 

I have been tired for a bit tonight so I won't stay up much longer. The guys got me a watch and a Garmin for my birthday. I have had the Garmin for a few months already, but it was my birthday/Christmas gift from my son. I have been asked to teach the junior high school Bible study for tomorrow so I need to be up early to go over to the church tomorrow. There is a pig roast in the afternoon so I will be attending that as well. I will be teaching arm knitting on Monday which should be a great time. I have 11 people signed up for the class. It will be hectic, but fun.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9 pm here and it was overcast here all day. At 2 pm I had to turn on the living room lamps it was so dark in here. Was a perfect day to stay home in my jammies and watch movies while knitting.

The beef stew was delicious and I plan on freezing the leftovers tonight before bed.

Hello Stella and nannyof3 and kehinkle.

We are having a thunderstorm right now. I can sleep right through a storm. Gage on the other hand will be up all night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! LOL, I was wondering why there were no more posts tonight than there were last night, then figured out that I was on last weeks.  
Good grief. :roll: 

Well David got home last night, then left this morning to go on an over night fishing trip with my brother, Christopher helped us get the piano from my friends house and into my house, lucky David had already left several hours earlier. 
I hope everyone is doing well, 
Sam, thank you for the TP every week, I need to go back to page one and read, maybe I'll just read backwards.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9 pm here and it was overcast here all day. At 2 pm I had to turn on the living room lamps it was so dark in here. Was a perfect day to stay home in my jammies and watch movies while knitting.
> 
> The beef stew was delicious and I plan on freezing the leftovers tonight before bed.
> 
> /quote] Do you make it "from scratch" and just throw in what you have available, or do you have a specific recipe to which you stick? Kindly inform. I'd love a recipe, if you have one, or instructions if you would care to share.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


Awe! So very cute!
It will be so nice to have them visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It is raining cats and dogs tonight and the wind is strong. Don and I have been alone for most of the day and it has been quiet and peaceful. I haven't gotten much specifically accomplished but we had sloppy joes for supper and a selection of leftover veggies and our choice of leftover pastas for supper. I've finished prep for Bible study tomorrow and have even found time to knit on Aurora's afghan at the moment.
> 
> I think that I mentioned that it looked as if we would be prepping and having Thanksgiving at Susan's building on that Thursday. Our family will cook what we have and join the regular participants at noon on Thanksgiving. The mission which has held a community meal in this facility in the past (although not on the holiday), will not supply any such meal this year. There seems to be an ego problem going on over there.
> 
> ...


Definitely praying that you all have enough for all who show up, but I know it will be wonderful, wish I could help, but I am a little far away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> Been a while since I posted but have been trying to read regularly. Charging issues for both devices makes it difficult.
> Love both of the snowman hats, with and without mouth. Cute booties, too.
> ...


Kathy!! So good to hear from you, have missed you. Glad that you are Lila are well, hope though that you start sleeping better. 
Stay safe. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was at work dark and early this morning. I started at 5 AM and got off at 11:30 AM. I went grocery shopping and cleaned out the refrigerator and washed some dishes and laundry. Then a friend called to see if I would meet her for dinner. She didn't remember it was my birthday, but she was tickled to find out we were getting together for my birthday anyway. She is the one that went to work on the house with us and I make baby sweaters for. It was a delight to sit and visit. I found out the date of her son's wedding and it will be in Minnesota. I think it is close to the Minneapolis area. I went shopping for some yarn after dinner and now I am finally enjoying all of the beautiful birthday greetings. Thank you to everyone for the lovely birthday greetings. You have made my day!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY!!!!! 
So glad that you had a good day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! Yep. Last year we had a very small artificial tree and set it up on top of his crate so he couldn't get at it. Not sure what we will do this year. I'd like to hae the big tree up but not sure where.


I've tied my tree to the ceiling for the last couple years, so that cats and pups can't take it over again. lol 
Once having the cat break all the glass ornaments one year was more than enough. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.
> 
> Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


Very pretty, I love the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I saw this & immediately thought of Sydney :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi all! I'm out and about today, banished from the house because it's initiation day. It's turned into a beautiful fall day, so I'm enjoying myself. Did a bit of shopping and found some throw pillows for my living room. I just need to get back in time to change for dinner and a concert tonight with a friend.
> 
> Great recipes as usual, Sam; thank you.


Hope you had a great day out!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely praying that you all have enough for all who show up, but I know it will be wonderful, wish I could help, but I am a little far away.


I know you are too far away to help out, but wouldn't it be great fun, Kaye?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes husband watched it with his New Zealand hat on so I think he wants them to win 😄


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now that I'm caught up I'll go get dressed and get back to.....house cleaning!!! Oh and to fnish redoing the chair I started.
> 
> Almost forgot, just talked to Marianne and she is hurting a lot lately. Also kind of depressed which goes with the hurting for so longo. Prayers for her appreciated . Hoping she will be able to come down when Denise stops here.


Hopefully she will start to get some relief from the pain which will relieve the depression, or at least a good part of it, keeping her in prayers and you too. It would be wonderful if she can be there for the visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree if there is never any consequences to bad behaviour they never learn.
> It drives me crazy in stores when kids are throwing a fit & I hear mom say, stop or I will have to count😳 good grief!


I agree, I have a whole soap box dedicated to that, I think I have a lot of soap boxes. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


Awe, how cute!! I like it both ways, with and without.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend! We are going to work on yard cleanup today. Once a month the town opens the public works area for residents to drop off yard waste. This is in aid of keeping the areas presentable. Our yard looks more like a jungle! I whacked down some very invasive Wisteria earlier in the week. It was threatening to overtake Tricia's deck and had already wrapped itself around her deck umbrella a dozen or more times. We thought it would be a nice addition with the lovely purple flowers in the spring but it has overgrown everything else. It has even sent tendrils under the deck and is growing up the side of the house! I can't wait to have it dug up. It may take a few years as it is very persistent.


 :shock: Oh my, that definitely invading things, but it was a good thought anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


Oh, Two very handsome little men. Luke sure is growing up quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great KTP, great recipes, I'm definitely going to try the cranberry chicken,& I love all things pumpkin.
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do on the summary
> 
> I've been listening to the news just now about the terrible hurricane hitting the west coast of Mexico, winds over 200MPH, very scary, it says there will be flooding in Texas & Arkansas from the rains. I wonder if these rains will affect Pammie, Marilyn or ,Siouxanne, hopefully not.
> ...


They are supposed to have flooding in San Antonio, according to one of my close friends, I'm praying that it is minimal at most, very scary. I do hope that there are no losses of life in Mexico, and that there be very little damage either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


Those are great, and the humane society will greatly appreciate them, as will the animals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I intend to try the mac and cheese one that lets you add not cooked macaroni.
> Sonja, glad it isn't your heart. Hope that the soreness will soon heal.
> Glad for the update summaries and thanks for taking the time to get them organized and posted. They are a real help.
> A beautiful fall day here. Have been trying to post a picture of the pastoral scene I had on the way home, but the computer keeps telling me that the link is not working. I will try one more time, and if it doesn't work, well, that is the life.
> Looks like it worked. Note the yellow leaves and changing colors.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo* I checked and the wallyworld near my home has the Magnifi brand Back and Pain relief tablets for sciatica; very reasonable cost too. Only 12 cents per pill. Will go up there this weekend and check it out and make sure it won't conflict with other meds. If it doesn't I will be giving it a try. Again, thanks for thinking of me.  I had never even heard of it.


 I was just so glad that she told Marla what she was looking for, I thanked her profusely for the information on it, because as soon as she said "sciatica" Gwen blurted out of my mouth. LOL! Thank goodness Marla knows me so well, and she knows who you are now that she's met you all, so she wasn't trying to figure that out. :XD: 
Hopefully it won't counteract with anything you are currently taking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot for later. Have had company most of the day, has been a very good. The teens are here visiting.


That's wonderful!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. The owner of the property I moved from, moved in and started gutting the house immediately. He thinks he will be able to sell it for a quarter of a million dollars or more. He did absolutely no maintenance on the property in the sixteen years I lived there. It needs a new roof, new plumbing, all new floor coverings, new appliances, etc. etc. etc.
Right now I am in a state of shock but do believe this will be a wonderful little home once I am settled, hopefully before the end of my one-year lease. This certainly prevents one from getting too spacey in the middle of all this chaos. StellaK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Flyty I just throw in whatever is in the fridge that needs to be used.

Storm is over. Should get a good night's sleep.&#128564;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
> I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. The owner of the property I moved from, moved in and started gutting the house immediately. He thinks he will be able to sell it for a quarter of a million dollars or more. He did absolutely no maintenance on the property in the sixteen years I lived there. It needs a new roof, new plumbing, all new floor coverings, new appliances, etc. etc. etc.
> Right now I am in a state of shock but do believe this will be a wonderful little home once I am settled, hopefully before the end of my one-year lease. This certainly prevents one from getting too spacey in the middle of all this chaos. StellaK


I thought it was horrendous for the landlord to give you such little notice to move and I worried about your health during such upheaval. Glad that your daughter and drs. are taking good care of you. Please obey their orders about no lifting...maybe you can find a drawer at chair height to put away kitchen things, etc. or find little things that you can do ... a little each day and help on the weekends will get you settled in due time.

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
> I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. The owner of the property I moved from, moved in and started gutting the house immediately. He thinks he will be able to sell it for a quarter of a million dollars or more. He did absolutely no maintenance on the property in the sixteen years I lived there. It needs a new roof, new plumbing, all new floor coverings, new appliances, etc. etc. etc.
> Right now I am in a state of shock but do believe this will be a wonderful little home once I am settled, hopefully before the end of my one-year lease. This certainly prevents one from getting too spacey in the middle of all this chaos. StellaK


I'm so glad Stella that it was not a heart attack, very sorry about the way you were forced to move, and so quickly too. You definitely did the right thing, stepping back and letting your DD handle it all, bless her. 
Just take it easy, one step/box at a time as you can, before you know it, it will be a home that you love. 
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Stella so relieved it was not a heart attack. But definitely a stressful time. (((Hugs)))

Going to bed now see you all tomorrow.&#128564;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I intend to try the mac and cheese one that lets you add not cooked macaroni.
> Sonja, glad it isn't your heart. Hope that the soreness will soon heal.
> Glad for the update summaries and thanks for taking the time to get them organized and posted. They are a real help.
> A beautiful fall day here. Have been trying to post a picture of the pastoral scene I had on the way home, but the computer keeps telling me that the link is not working. I will try one more time, and if it doesn't work, well, that is the life.
> Looks like it worked. Note the yellow leaves and changing colors.


It looks so peaceful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, so sorry you had to move with short notice. Glad you didn't have heart attack. Eventually you will be moved in. I'm glad DD can help.
Nannyof3, adorable picture.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great KTP, great recipes, I'm definitely going to try the cranberry chicken,& I love all things pumpkin.
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do on the summary
> 
> I've been listening to the news just now about the terrible hurricane hitting the west coast of Mexico, winds over 200MPH, very scary, it says there will be flooding in Texas & Arkansas from the rains. I wonder if these rains will affect Pammie, Marilyn or ,Siouxanne, hopefully not.
> ...


I talked to Jynx on face book yesterday, and she thought they would be ok. I see she replied to a couple of my posts earlier today, so she still has internet.

Glad you got the rest of the veggies out of the garden, and got the flower beds tilled. Stay warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Went to storage unit today. Greg, myself and my MIL. Also our friends Tim and Ellen. 2 carloads to second hand store. 2 carloads of garbage and 3 car loads of boxes to our place to sort through and get rid of more stuff. Just the old truck and the appliances left. Has to be gone by the 31st. So glad we achieved so much today. My feet and legs are killing me.
> 
> Working on a baby blanket order for a friend's bro and Sil. Nursery is baby green and baby yellow as they did not find out gender. They are due end of next month.


Pretty and perfect for boy or girl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Mary s (pacer ) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> Sonja


Happy Birthday, Mary!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

It is midnight and I must get up early for church before I wake my mom and start her day. Prayers for all those here and their loved ones that need them.

Sonja, the snowmen are adorable.

Melody, the blanket is lovely. Can you share the pattern info?

Julie, your knitting is amazing. Wish I could take lessons from you.

I mentioned that I was trying the Trellis Vine Cowl. Last week my Mom was not feeling well and my concentration was poor so after ripping about five times, I gave up. I'm ashamed to admit it, but I did. I will start something new this week. 

Sweet Dreams
Joanne


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now that I'm caught up I'll go get dressed and get back to.....house cleaning!!! Oh and to fnish redoing the chair I started.
> 
> Almost forgot, just talked to Marianne and she is hurting a lot lately. Also kind of depressed which goes with the hurting for so longo. Prayers for her appreciated . Hoping she will be able to come down when Denise stops here.


Keeping her in prayer. A massage and chiropractic visit would be a good thing for her, if she has a good chiroprator. I know it worked wonders for me after my concussion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


So cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
> I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. The owner of the property I moved from, moved in and started gutting the house immediately. He thinks he will be able to sell it for a quarter of a million dollars or more. He did absolutely no maintenance on the property in the sixteen years I lived there. It needs a new roof, new plumbing, all new floor coverings, new appliances, etc. etc. etc.
> Right now I am in a state of shock but do believe this will be a wonderful little home once I am settled, hopefully before the end of my one-year lease. This certainly prevents one from getting too spacey in the middle of all this chaos. StellaK


I can so empathise with your situation, Stella, and I moved without being seriously ill. I am so glad for you, that your daughter was able to step in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> It is midnight and I must get up early for church before I wake my mom and start her day. Prayers for all those here and their loved ones that need them.
> 
> Sonja, the snowmen are adorable.
> 
> ...


I have done a couple of workshops for Shirley (Designer1234) and there is a KAL for Guernsey knitting that I started but seem to have no takers up! Best I can do by distance, perhaps!?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been catching up, mostly just reading instead of commenting. 

Thank you Sam, Kate, and Darowil for the great start, as usual. Sam, there are a number of those recipes that have not only been copied and pasted into my word program, but have also been shared with my kids! I know that DD and I both will be trying the cranberry chicken! 

Sonja, so glad your heart is ok, and that you are feeling much better. 

Stella, I am glad to hear you are moved into your new home, but sorry to hear you ended up in the hospital from it. Please take care of yourself. 

Joy, my prayers are with you and all the goslings for Thanksgiving dinner. I have complete faith in the Lord, and in you and yours, that there will be bountiful food for all in need that come to your meal. So nice to hear that the new goslings are starting to feel they have worth, and feel comfortable enough that they want to share a dish, knowing that it will be appreciated and enjoyed.

I have spent the evening on the phone with a friend from many years ago. Delbert is just a year older than my DH, and they were in high school together. He has had severe health challenges in the last several years. He had a brain tumor that had to be removed, and is now blind. We have not heard from him, nor had a way to contact him, other than thru his brother who lives near by, in years. My DS was 6 or 7 the last time we saw him. DS is now 28. DH was at work, so we talked almost 2 hours! He wanted DH to call him when he got home from work, even though it would be at least 11:30. DH did, and they talked for 45 minutes. He doesn't get out, but has a wonderful significant other who loves him and cares for him. I am thanking God for making the connection again. Delbert has been on my mind for a while now. I am content that Delbert is as well as possible. It is most often not a good thing when I have someone on my mind so much. 

I know there was more I wanted to remember to comment on, but don't remember what it is. It is now 12:45 AM, and I am beyond ready for bed. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


So cute, are the 18 month olds triplets or cousins?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've tied my tree to the ceiling for the last couple years, so that cats and pups can't take it over again. lol
> Once having the cat break all the glass ornaments one year was more than enough. :roll:


When I was growing up our tree was always tied to the ceiling, it was more to keep it from falling if someone forgot it was there and tried to open the door.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are supposed to have flooding in San Antonio, according to one of my close friends, I'm praying that it is minimal at most, very scary. I do hope that there are no losses of life in Mexico, and that there be very little damage either.


I think only one fatality in Mexico from the initial hurricane but they are worried now about mud slides & flooding so still not good. I saw on the news where flooding washed an entire train off the tracks but people were still trying to drive around. I guess it's true, sometimes you can't cure stupid! Hope people stay safe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful!


It was a lovely day first my two younger sisters visited. My one sis is knitting me a pair of socks, I'll post a photo when they are finished. Then later in the day my teens stopped by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I was growing up our tree was always tied to the ceiling, it was more to keep it from falling if someone forgot it was there and tried to open the door.


We put our tree in front of the front door in the living room &. I always tie it to the door knob


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Stella, I'm glad you've got moved even if things are still in a mess they can gradually be " put to rights" glad it wasn't a heart attack but take it easy.
Ohio Joy, sounds like you will have lots to do for Thanksgiving but it's good others are offering to help some.if it's like most gatherings, I'm sure there will be enough for all.
We had supper at DHs cousins tonight, their family didn't get together at Thanksgiving so there were 6 cousins & spouses together tonight, nice yo have a good visit.
I finished knitting a sweater for GDs birthday on the 28th, have to tie in the ends & block it yet, hopefully tomorrow.
It's the church fall supper tomorrow so I will be busy getting things ready & working at it from 4-6
I hope I will be able to sleep, DH put out the scare cannon tonight as he hasn't got the bales around his pile of grain yet & the deer have been messing with it. There is a heck of a boom every 3 or 4 minutes that would wake the dead.&#128563;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We put our tree in front of the front door in the living room &. I always tie it to the door knob


My tree used to be at the front door most years too. I would lock the door the dog and cats didn't bother with it. Grandkids that's a different story.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you nittergma - life does get in the way sometimes - hope to see more of you this week. --- sam



nittergma said:


> My goodness! I just realized the last KTP( maybe 2?) have breezed by. I don't know why maybe it's this new computer but it just isn't as easily accessible as the old one. I'm sorry I seem to be ignoring everyone! I care about you all very much!
> sam I should never have to be bored with food again your recipes sound SO good!
> I know what you mean about Fall weather it's not cold today but we've had some cold nights and a killing frost. The trees are pretty but the leaves are blowing off the trees as soon as they turn color.
> I read Nicho is visiting New Hampshire, so beautiful now! One of these years I'm taking my daughter and going back up there to visit and walk the trails in Miller State Park, such good memories.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah stella - i still love your avatar - what have you been up to? --- sam



StellaK said:


> I think the mouth looks great. Stella K


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great picture nannyof3 - what a great halloween getup. --- sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry stella - some landlords should be taken out and shot - hopefully you will get some help unpacking -- don't overdo. --- sam



StellaK said:


> I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
> I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. The owner of the property I moved from, moved in and started gutting the house immediately. He thinks he will be able to sell it for a quarter of a million dollars or more. He did absolutely no maintenance on the property in the sixteen years I lived there. It needs a new roof, new plumbing, all new floor coverings, new appliances, etc. etc. etc.
> Right now I am in a state of shock but do believe this will be a wonderful little home once I am settled, hopefully before the end of my one-year lease. This certainly prevents one from getting too spacey in the middle of all this chaos. StellaK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I was growing up our tree was always tied to the ceiling, it was more to keep it from falling if someone forgot it was there and tried to open the door.


We haven't had any problem with out fake tree that fits into its stand snugly, but we've been known to time the tops of trees to the drapery rods with fishing line to bring them straight and to keep them from falling. Putting up the real Christmas trees were always a challenge so we finally opted for the fake one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was a lovely day first my two younger sisters visited. My one sis is knitting me a pair of socks, I'll post a photo when they are finished. Then later in the day my teens stopped by.


Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a good looking dog. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Stella so relieved it was not a heart attack. But definitely a stressful time. (((Hugs)))
> 
> Going to bed now see you all tomorrow.😴


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you can go back to it at another time when you don't have as many distractions. --- sam



Nannyof3 said:


> It is midnight and I must get up early for church before I wake my mom and start her day. Prayers for all those here and their loved ones that need them.
> 
> Sonja, the snowmen are adorable.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got back from Niagara. Went to the Casino with my BRO and SIL. Had the buffet and it was great. Over ate so now, Sam, I can't really do justice to your recipes. It will have to wait until I can face food again but thank you for all your research. And, ladies, thanks for the summaries. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have been crocheting pet blankets for the humane society. Here are some photos.


Great blankets. Good for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam another great recipe line up; I pinned many of them. I also love the tablespoon.com site some are from and pinned it too. Thanks for selecting such winners.
> 
> Also another round of applause for the Summary Gals....Kate & Darowil. What would we do without you ladies.


Ditto from me. I see a lot of us like the cranberry chicken🍗


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


Have fun you two....will Mary and her sons be joining you?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


Luke is sure a handsome little man and very cute baby.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> he looks like freddy cruger. lol --- sam --- i love them both sonja - alas - they are too small for me to wear.


That made me laugh 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Mary s (pacer ) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> Sonja


Happy Birthday from me too🎂🎈💐


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now that I'm caught up I'll go get dressed and get back to.....house cleaning!!! Oh and to fnish redoing the chair I started.
> 
> Almost forgot, just talked to Marianne and she is hurting a lot lately. Also kind of depressed which goes with the hurting for so longo. Prayers for her appreciated . Hoping she will be able to come down when Denise stops here.


Oh dear, poor Marianne. I hope she is up to travelling to see you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This set is so friggin' cute! I can't decide which I like better; with or without mouth. It doesn't look scary to me; both are great.


Thank you Gwen I did this bootie different to the last one . I used stockinette stitch in the shoe part rather than garter stitch 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.
> 
> Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


I really like that blanket. Is that a pattern you can share or where to find it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! Yep. Last year we had a very small artificial tree and set it up on top of his crate so he couldn't get at it. Not sure what we will do this year. I'd like to hae the big tree up but not sure where.


He will be good I know he will . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


How cute are they and what a great fun idea 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

StellaK said:


> I think the mouth looks great. Stella K


Thank you Caren and Stella


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> It is raining cats and dogs tonight and the wind is strong. Don and I have been alone for most of the day and it has been quiet and peaceful. I haven't gotten much specifically accomplished but we had sloppy joes for supper and a selection of leftover veggies and our choice of leftover pastas for supper. I've finished prep for Bible study tomorrow and have even found time to knit on Aurora's afghan at the moment.
> 
> I think that I mentioned that it looked as if we would be prepping and having Thanksgiving at Susan's building on that Thursday. Our family will cook what we have and join the regular participants at noon on Thanksgiving. The mission which has held a community meal in this facility in the past (although not on the holiday), will not supply any such meal this year. There seems to be an ego problem going on over there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a peaceful day Joy hope you enjoyed the peace 
Don't think you are going to get that on thanksgiving you are going to be busy busy but I still think you are going to have a wonderful day . Try not to worry about it just enjoy the day there will be plenty of food for every one 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nannyof3 and Mags7 I am doing a feather and fan pattern. I believe it is also referred to as old shale. I found it on the back of a ball band. But you could look on Ravelry as well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all
How and why did the KTP start and when. Just curious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof3 said:


> It is midnight and I must get up early for church before I wake my mom and start her day. Prayers for all those here and their loved ones that need them.
> 
> Sonja, the snowmen are adorable.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joanne maybe you will try the trellis vine cowl again in a few months so you haven't give up you have just put it on hold 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can so empathise with your situation, Stella, and I moved without being seriously ill. I am so glad for you, that your daughter was able to step in.


I remember you posting that you had to move quickly Stella just take it easy as long as you have the basics sorted ,everything else will get put away at some point 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It was a lovely day first my two younger sisters visited. My one sis is knitting me a pair of socks, I'll post a photo when they are finished. Then later in the day my teens stopped by.


Glad you had a lovely day Caren


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oooooooh I'm so jealous beef stew is one of my favourite meals especially this time of year . I usually add dumplings to mine
> Sonja


RE.. Gagesmom... I love stew and Sonja I love dumplings too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - that is next sunday. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Have fun you two....will Mary and her sons be joining you?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I like the mouth. Frosty the hat looks so cute.
> 
> Here is my progress so far. Done 3 repeats. Pattern says to do 15 more repeats. I will add more as the person who ordered wants it crib size.


Thats looking very nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

siouxann said:


> I like him both ways! Without his mouth he looks like he's all bundled uo with his scarf wrPped tight around him. Tbe set is just too cute!!


I agree..... :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was started by fireball dave - from london - originally it was meant to run from friday at five to sunday evening - but as more came to the table the post leaked onto monday - then on to tuesday - you get the picture? dave shared a lot of his london life and "the boy" he was raising. i think he sat at the head of the table for almost two years - caren help me here - then he asked me to take it over - and here we are some years later. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Hi all
> How and why did the KTP start and when. Just curious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think if i have to be up and bushy tailed by one o'clock tomorrow i best get to bed. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....that is just adorable! What cute costumes. I know you wil be thrilled to see them when they visit.


 :thumbup: RE Nannyof3


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


That is so cute!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely to hear from Stella, Nittergma, Kehinkle and Nannyof3! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

The ground is getting so dry here. We havent had rain in ages. 34c here today and very windy... there was heaps of rain on the radar all over Victoria but as so often happens it went right around us and we missed out again. My lawn(well not really lawn but it was green) is turning brown already and its only Spring!

Mum has been very drowsy/sleepy for the last few days and not really as interested in food as much. They tell me she has a very good breakfast though. But only small amounts for the rest of the day. Apart from that she seems and looks well..... just wearing down I think.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad Stella that it was not a heart attack, very sorry about the way you were forced to move, and so quickly too. You definitely did the right thing, stepping back and letting your DD handle it all, bless her.
> Just take it easy, one step/box at a time as you can, before you know it, it will be a home that you love.
> {{{HUGS}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The ground is getting so dry here. We havent had rain in ages. 34c here today and very windy... there was heaps of rain on the radar all over Victoria but as so often happens it went right around us and we missed out again. My lawn(well not really lawn but it was green) is turning brown already and its only Spring!
> 
> Mum has been very drowsy/sleepy for the last few days and not really as interested in food as much. They tell me she has a very good breakfast though. But only small amounts for the rest of the day. Apart from that she seems and looks well..... just wearing down I think.


That's sad to hear. Has her medication changed at all?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


You are very philosophical, Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad Stella that it was not a heart attack, very sorry about the way you were forced to move, and so quickly too. You definitely did the right thing, stepping back and letting your DD handle it all, bless her.
> Just take it easy, one step/box at a time as you can, before you know it, it will be a home that you love.
> {{{HUGS}}}


Ditto..........


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The move went well yesterday- we had everything in the house by mid afternoon and got enough done to sit downand relax over sausages for tea. Soon after I got home received a text from Vicky- they had decided to do the msot impotnat room- so now the cot is up with the change table (whihc has Peter sitting there very happily for now) and the pram ready.
5week today and she finishes work Tuesday so 2 shifts to go.

Didn't get to church this evening I was so tired after the market that I just needed to stop. So here I am for a while anyway. Not going to sleep yet or I won't sleep when I should. David gets back sometime this evening


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi all
> How and why did the KTP start and when. Just curious.


The KTP was started by FireballDave, back in 2011, he used to start us at 11pm GMT, with a dart thrown at a map to give a geographical reference, a small knitting pattern- usually for egg cosies, and much good advice about cooking. Dave pulled out sometime later, and Sam was roped in to start us off week by week. Darowil who does the medical bulletins, and KateB who does the lists, were asked to help me out, when Sam asked me to give him a break. Margaret invented the summaries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The ground is getting so dry here. We havent had rain in ages. 34c here today and very windy... there was heaps of rain on the radar all over Victoria but as so often happens it went right around us and we missed out again. My lawn(well not really lawn but it was green) is turning brown already and its only Spring!
> 
> Mum has been very drowsy/sleepy for the last few days and not really as interested in food as much. They tell me she has a very good breakfast though. But only small amounts for the rest of the day. Apart from that she seems and looks well..... just wearing down I think.


I have forgotten how old she is Cathy? Could it be the heat tiring her out?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The move went well yesterday- we had everything in the house by mid afternoon and got enough done to sit downand relax over sausages for tea. Soon after I got home received a text from Vicky- they had decided to do the msot impotnat room- so now the cot is up with the change table (whihc has Peter sitting there very happily for now) and the pram ready.
> 5week today and she finishes work Tuesday so 2 shifts to go.
> 
> Didn't get to church this evening I was so tired after the market that I just needed to stop. So here I am for a while anyway. Not going to sleep yet or I won't sleep when I should. David gets back sometime this evening


So glad all is done, apart from all the sorting out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was the disciplinary in our house and I always did what I said I would do otherwise how do children learn
> My SIL used to say wait till your dad gets home but the problem with that was by the time my brother got home the children had forgotten all about why they were getting disciplined and my brother was seen as the grumpy one who came home and started telling them off


Both parents need to discipline- at the time it is needed because as you say they often forget why they are being disciplined and what is the point of that? And it is not good for one to be seen as the 'baddie'. And if both aren't on a similar page for discilpline then the kids very quickly learn toplay one of against the other. I didn't laways agree with David but generally still supported what he said.
One of the big disagreeements was whether the girls should be allowed to eat any sweets. David was very adamant that they musn't hav any and refused to listen to me. So while the girls were younger I folowed him for the consistency (with some breaks) but once they got to there teens we had a Daddy Can't See cupboard. All the must not eat things hid tyhere and were eaten at times. 
Did David's theory work? No idea-one is terrible and eats loads of rubbish the other eats reasonably well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


What a lovely photo of them both- Luke is growing up so quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope you had a lovley day for your birthday Mary- did the 'boys' look after you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree if there is never any consequences to bad behaviour they never learn.
> It drives me crazy in stores when kids are throwing a fit & I hear mom say, stop or I will have to count😳 good grief!


And now I look and wonder why-is it the parents or the child? I had one who though we carried through on consequences still went ahead and screamed or whatever to get something. Didn't matter what I did she would still demand whatever she had decided she wanted. Wouldn't get it, could even tell me what would happen and then wonder why it happened!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> The ground is getting so dry here. We havent had rain in ages. 34c here today and very windy... there was heaps of rain on the radar all over Victoria but as so often happens it went right around us and we missed out again. My lawn(well not really lawn but it was green) is turning brown already and its only Spring!
> 
> Mum has been very drowsy/sleepy for the last few days and not really as interested in food as much. They tell me she has a very good breakfast though. But only small amounts for the rest of the day. Apart from that she seems and looks well..... just wearing down I think.


Sorry to hear this Cathy sounds like she is just getting worn out as the day goes on
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad all is done, apart from all the sorting out!


Glad the move went wel Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


Oh goodness! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's sad to hear. Has her medication changed at all?


No, no change. She may perk up again... who knows.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The move went well yesterday- we had everything in the house by mid afternoon and got enough done to sit downand relax over sausages for tea. Soon after I got home received a text from Vicky- they had decided to do the msot impotnat room- so now the cot is up with the change table (whihc has Peter sitting there very happily for now) and the pram ready.
> 5week today and she finishes work Tuesday so 2 shifts to go.
> 
> Didn't get to church this evening I was so tired after the market that I just needed to stop. So here I am for a while anyway. Not going to sleep yet or I won't sleep when I should. David gets back sometime this evening


You must be exhausted! Glad the move is over with for you all. Wow, not long now till the baby arrives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


Looks fine with a mouth- isn't it amazing how something as simple as a mouth or whiskers in the right place make to how they look?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently New Zealand is through to the finals of the Rugby world Cup, be interesting to see whether it is Argentina or Australia.


In a close game- by the time I get up in the morning all will have been revleaed (I hope or I will have woken early again).

South Austrlaia lost the final in the cricket to New South Wales- and it was not close.

David has arrived home and looking forward to a nice relaxing day at home- doing his tax, working on his parents estates and doing some work for a group he is associated with!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The move went well yesterday- we had everything in the house by mid afternoon and got enough done to sit downand relax over sausages for tea. Soon after I got home received a text from Vicky- they had decided to do the msot impotnat room- so now the cot is up with the change table (whihc has Peter sitting there very happily for now) and the pram ready.
> 5week today and she finishes work Tuesday so 2 shifts to go.
> 
> Didn't get to church this evening I was so tired after the market that I just needed to stop. So here I am for a while anyway. Not going to sleep yet or I won't sleep when I should. David gets back sometime this evening


I don't suppose this seems like a very fast pregnancy to Vicky, but it does to me! Glad the move went well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


How cute is that ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't suppose this seems like a very fast pregnancy to Vicky, but it does to me!


Sometimes it seems quick to me but then other times it seems to be taking forever. While she is staying well she is unsurprisingly getting very tired and so finishes Tuesday as it has got just too hard to keep going. Maybe she will slow down- but doubt it unless she has to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> Been a while since I posted but have been trying to read regularly. Charging issues for both devices makes it difficult.
> Love both of the snowman hats, with and without mouth. Cute booties, too.
> ...


So lovely to hear from you again Kathy- been wondering how you are going as we hadn't heard from you for so long.
Life sounds busy as so often for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
> I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. The owner of the property I moved from, moved in and started gutting the house immediately. He thinks he will be able to sell it for a quarter of a million dollars or more. He did absolutely no maintenance on the property in the sixteen years I lived there. It needs a new roof, new plumbing, all new floor coverings, new appliances, etc. etc. etc.
> Right now I am in a state of shock but do believe this will be a wonderful little home once I am settled, hopefully before the end of my one-year lease. This certainly prevents one from getting too spacey in the middle of all this chaos. StellaK


Sounds like a terrible time. One box most days will slowly get things done. And do keep listening to your doctor and don't overdo it- you want to be around to settle in and enjoy the new place afterall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


Oh dear- and that can't be blamed on being a young dog either!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You must be exhausted! Glad the move is over with for you all. Wow, not long now till the baby arrives.


Yes pretty had it. Off to bed now. Have caught with the KTP but not the digest. However only todays as I lost the 22nds! Has meant that I am up to date with them until today.
So see you all tomorrow- should be a quiter day tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes pretty had it. Off to bed now. Have caught with the KTP but not the digest. However only todays as I lost the 22nds! Has meant that I am up to date with them until today.
> So see you all tomorrow- should be a quiter day tomorrow.


Click "Previous Digest" at the bottom and it'll take you to yesterday's.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna love your quilt. It's something I would love to do someday.

Darowil, love the tadpole song really cute! Took me a minute to figure out that Peter's whiskers were not correct, very nice work on him!

Gwen love the headboard. I have one bed without a headboard. The room it is in is very small so maybe if we move it someday. I have a lift chair have been trying to sell. It was my granny's. It does not rock and is very hard and uncomfortable which is why we are getting rid of it. With two DGDs on the way I need a rocker! If we were close enough Gwen would gladly deliver it to you.

I agree with Gurnsey Queen for Julie, your skill for designing them and then knitting them so quickly amazes me Julie.

Swedenme I hope that you can get the tax issue straightened out and not have to pay any extra. Its their mistake, they should have to take care of it.

Rookie glad your dental work is going well, glad the oral surgery is over. I too have very bad memories of the dentist from a very young age. Love the new living room colors and look!

Caren so sorry that someone hurt you that way. How long till your move? Congrats if I did not tell you before. It's been so long since Ive chatted here, I cannot honestly remember if I told you before. 

I am trying to read and get caught up to come join this weeks party. Life is just busy, busy right now. I spent yesterday making some burp cloths for the new babies. I sewed up 3 for a boy as a co-worker is expecting also and her shower is Nov. 5. The first for my girls is Nov. 7, I have a seminar for work 2 days this week and will be gone from Friday to Sunday this next weekend doing fun stuff, so not much time to get anything done. Also have a baby blanket to sew up for this new mom however I ran out of blue thread doing the burp cloths. I did get another 20 or so cut out so they will be easy to sit and sew up at any time. These are all girly or gender neutral as I know a few other women who are expecting. Right now I seem to be surrounded by expecting women :shock: I guess I'm hanging with a much younger crowd these days lol! I need to get busy and get bills paid, run to the grocery for the few things we need then finish housework so I can start a new shawl for a friend for Christmas. Bought the yarn a few weeks ago on mark down at the new LYS opening, finally found the perfect pattern for it last night. Have to pay for it but as it is for bulky yarn and a shawl will be made many times I am sure.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-brunch-shawl

the yarn I am using is multi colored though mostly blues and greens which are this friends favorite colors. I have also gotten done about 12 scarves for mom to sell at the yoga studio. Dont really make any money at it, generally just covers the cost of yarn but what else am I to do with them? My people get tired of my trying to give them the things I knit and I can only wear so many myself. Its just nice that someone wants them.

Prayers and hugs to you all, hope you enjoy your day/evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, sorry about your dentures...cherry pie is very hard to resist.

Pup lover - love that scarf pattern; it should work up pretty quickly with the bulky yarn. Those will be pretty colors on that design.

Hope your seminars go well! Is it almost break time indicating that 1/4 of the school year is done? It probably seems like it should be 1/2 of the year or more for you.

Love seeing the Halloween costumes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We haven't had any problem with out fake tree that fits into its stand snugly, but we've been known to time the tops of trees to the drapery rods with fishing line to bring them straight and to keep them from falling. Putting up the real Christmas trees were always a challenge so we finally opted for the fake one.


We had real trees, I remember trying to get them straight. I went to fake trees when one of the grandsons had allergies to real ones.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day.


It was so enjoyable we are getting together again this Friday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


Oh no 😱 naughty Hicory, but I bet she enjoyed the pie as much as you did. I can see Jack doing the samething though. I hope you can get them replaced or fixed soon. Enjoy your lunch with Kathy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a lovely day Caren


Thank you. This Friday I will make some kind of snacks for us to go with our coffee and tea. I'm hoping my youngest sis will bring me some maple sugar so I can take it with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My little boy is sooooo tired.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was started by fireball dave - from london - originally it was meant to run from friday at five to sunday evening - but as more came to the table the post leaked onto monday - then on to tuesday - you get the picture? dave shared a lot of his london life and "the boy" he was raising. i think he sat at the head of the table for almost two years - caren help me here - then he asked me to take it over - and here we are some years later. --- sam


Yes you did good. It was started to give like minded people from around the world a place to chat with each other. His hopes were that some of these people would meet up with each other in person and become good friends. He loved to cook as well as knit and shared his reciepts with everyone. He also shared patterns for egg cosies and napkin rings, there is also a phone case and tie pattern.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Awww Sidney looks so sweet and innocent there &#128054;&#128054;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Stella. I remember you telling us of the move. I am so glad your DD was able to step in and help you so much with the move. Do wht the doctor says and take care of yourself. It does sound as if you are dong ust that which is good. It was so inconsiderate of the former landlord to give such little notice especially since the desire for you to move was purely out of greed. I do hope you settle is and enjoy the new home.


StellaK said:


> I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
> I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. The owner of the property I moved from, moved in and started gutting the house immediately. He thinks he will be able to sell it for a quarter of a million dollars or more. He did absolutely no maintenance on the property in the sixteen years I lived there. It needs a new roof, new plumbing, all new floor coverings, new appliances, etc. etc. etc.
> Right now I am in a state of shock but do believe this will be a wonderful little home once I am settled, hopefully before the end of my one-year lease. This certainly prevents one from getting too spacey in the middle of all this chaos. StellaK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh NO! Shame, shame, shame on Hickory! Hope you can get the replaced reasonibly. This also brought to mind the time you lost them and finally found them in a pair of pants pocket. And if I remember correctly yu just had these made correct? And now the holidays with lots of good eats coming up....Sam, Sam, Sam.

Edit: I have to add that I keep picturing Hickory with the teeth in her mouth like they were her teeth and just keep smiling about it. You know like one of the commercials on tv. hehehehe.


thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes; my DH will love this recipe.


mags7 said:


> Ditto from me. I see a lot of us like the cranberry chicken🍗


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to know how some of you are able to put such cute emoticons in your texts. I can do the color & bold & italics but how are y9u doing the other symbols?



mags7 said:


> Happy Birthday from me too🎂🎈💐


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:10am and for some trad on I have been awake since silly o'clock.&#128533; Have to gather up the laundry as my friend has offered the use of her washer and dryer today. Thank goodness. The same people who helped us at storage the other day. We are doing supper together tonight.&#128077; Should get my bum out of bed and get stuff ready. Will check in later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Dawn* you are such a sweetheart. (re: your comment aobut the chair). Just be9ing thought of, though not possible, warms my heart. I keep moving so that is good. 

I really like the shawl pattern you posted the link for. I may have to purchase that also. Looks nice and warm.


Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna love your quilt. It's something I would love to do someday.
> 
> Darowil, love the tadpole song really cute! Took me a minute to figure out that Peter's whiskers were not correct, very nice work on him!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Phyllis and I have a question for anyone who might be considering attending KAP 2016. What workshops would you be interested in having, and would anyone be interested in teaching any workshops?



Tami, i wonder if anyone would be interested in a short crochet course. Or perhaps a refresher workshop? We do seem to becoming in it a bit lately.

Ohio Joy

I do not know what the date is for next year however I would welcome a crochet class. Rookie has volunteered to try and teach me I will need all the help I can get! lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I want to know how some of you are able to put such cute emoticons in your texts. I can do the color & bold & italics but how are y9u doing the other symbols?


Sidney is so cute Gwen just looking at him snoozing he looks so innocent or is he tired out from getting into mischief 😱 
I use my ( sons😄 ) iPad Gwen it has a whole load of different emoticons that can be used🎉🎂☔🎊💃😎😜💤🎸👑🍰🎃🎄🎁🎀🍁🐀🐯🐎🐩🙈🙉🙊🐼🐳⚡🌙🔥🐾
These are just a few


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I look and wonder why-is it the parents or the child? I had one who though we carried through on consequences still went ahead and screamed or whatever to get something. Didn't matter what I did she would still demand whatever she had decided she wanted. Wouldn't get it, could even tell me what would happen and then wonder why it happened!


I have grandkids that know they will be i trouble and likes yours will tell you what will happen, yet wonder why it happened. I did count but only to 1, my bunch knew that meant if what ever was not stopped immediately there would be consequences.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sidney is so cute Gwen just looking at him snoozing he looks so innocent or is he tired out from getting into mischief 😱
> I use my ( sons😄 ) iPad Gwen it has a whole load of different emoticons that can be used🎉🎂☔🎊💃😎😜💤🎸👑🍰🎃🎄🎁🎀🍁🐀🐯🐎🐩🙈🙉🙊🐼🐳⚡🌙🔥🐾
> These are just a few


The iPad and iPhone are great for the little emotions. My favorites right now 🇺🇸✈🇬🇧😊😁😉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The iPad and iPhone are great for the little emotions. My favorites right now 🇺🇸✈🇬🇧😊😁😉


Not long now Caren are you nervous it is a big change . Not only moving but changing country too .

Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I'll need to see about loading them onto my laptop. I was under the impresson you could only use the thingy with choices on the KP site. Will look into it. Thanks Sonja and Caren.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sidney is so cute Gwen just looking at him snoozing he looks so innocent or is he tired out from getting into mischief 😱
> I use my ( sons😄 ) iPad Gwen it has a whole load of different emoticons that can be used🎉🎂☔🎊💃😎😜💤🎸👑🍰🎃🎄🎁🎀🍁🐀🐯🐎🐩🙈🙉🙊🐼🐳⚡🌙🔥🐾
> These are just a few


So cute; reminds me of my great nephew when his Mom gave him her phone to keep him quiet during a car ride and he sent Emoticons (emoji's?) to his Dad that were all the bikini ones. I'll have to get my iphone out to send them to you later. I just heard that there is a new emoji of a pan of paella...you can get anything !!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Where did our little Luke go? I havent been gone that long have I?! They grow so fast. Meant to comment last week Caitlyn (spelled correct?) is adorable, love her chubby cheeks!



KateB said:


> Good morning all. A very wet day here and it has rained all night, so much so that DH's golf competition is cancelled because the course is shut.
> Thanks for the start Sam, you must spend so much time on this.
> Welcome Bobby K, I hope you come back and join us again.
> Mel be careful you don't overdo things.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone! :shock: going to spend most of today knitting a cardigan for Caitlin as she has grown out of nearly all the baby ones I knitted before she was born. She's now 19lbs! The Health Visitor says she's the size of a 10 month old and she's only 5 months, but she's quite happy with her. My niece's baby, Harry, is 5 weeks younger, but he too is growing like a weed! TTYL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The iPad and iPhone are great for the little emotions. My favorites right now 🇺🇸✈🇬🇧😊😁😉


Reminds me of the Peter, Paul and Mary song: Leaving on Jet Plane

but the lyrics don't match up with your circumstances.

http://www.metrolyrics.com/leaving-on-a-jet-plane-lyrics-peter-paul-mary.html


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Mary s (pacer ) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> Sonja


Happy belated birthday Mary! Hope to see you in the coming year!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I dont think its scary looks very cute, and I am particular about how my snowmen look. I collect them and I would gladly add him to my collection.



Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas hat and snowman booties
> I added a mouth again Rookie still think it looks scary . Think I will go take a look at some knitted toys and see how there mouths look


Those are really cute. Did you make them for a particular someone? I think the mouth looks good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to show you a picture of my grandsons that appeared in a local paper where they live in Ohio. It cracks me up everytime I look at it. Miss them so much but my daughter is planning a long weekend visit in two weeks!!


They look so adorable.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Rookie sent mom your recipes for tumeric milk and she made it this morning and said its lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> They look so adorable.


I agree.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rookie sent mom your recipes for tumeric milk and she made it this morning and said its lovely.


I just got some pure organic tumeric powder and organic black pepper to try out the Golden Milk...need to get some coconut of almond milk ...the 2% will have to do until then. I hope it works as an anti-inflamatory for her and eases some pain. It's supposed to be good for so many other things too that I need to get into the habit of making it. I've been trying to drink something warm and soothing in the evening to see if it will help regulate some sleep; but haven't found the "magic potion" just yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.

I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have spent the month of October moving. I was told to move with very little notice and Boise has almost no vacancies. I found a place that has two bedrooms but no garage. I have had to downsize by over 50%, as I had a two-car garage before which was full as it was my art studio. I have been to see my internist twice and spent a day in the hospital as everyone was concerned I was having a heart attack. It was stress with blood pressure over 200/100. At that point I just walked away from the move and left it to my daughter. I never went back to the house I was moving from and have no idea if everything was moved or not. I trust my daughter.
> I have been ordered by my doctor to not lift or move anything. So since my daughter works full time, I am a long way from settled. I am sitting in the middle of a jumble of boxes. I don't even have hopes of being settled by Christmas. StellaK


Sure hope you get your blood pressure under control. Listen to your doctor and do as he/she says. You'll eventually get settled so no need to rush. It's good that your daughter is able to help you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> I dont think its scary looks very cute, and I am particular about how my snowmen look. I collect them and I would gladly add him to my collection.


What a lovely compliment thank you very much Dawn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think only one fatality in Mexico from the initial hurricane but they are worried now about mud slides & flooding so still not good. I saw on the news where flooding washed an entire train off the tracks but people were still trying to drive around. I guess it's true, sometimes you can't cure stupid! Hope people stay safe.


Yes, I saw that too. Now there is a lot of flooding in Texas. It never seems to stop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Those are really cute. Did you make them for a particular someone? I think the mouth looks good.


 No I just like making baby items and for some reason I get these ideas in my head and I think I can knit them . These will go in most likely go in my charity box 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank.


I love the yellow accent!! Using a smaller crochet hook and just single crochet stitch each row will give you a thicker/denser fabric and the staples won't show through it all. Looks like piping on a professionally done re-upholstery. There's no end to your talents.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


Good that you can laugh about it. Lucky that the plate didn't stick to hickory's mouth. Would have made a cute picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Ditto from me. I see a lot of us like the cranberry chicken🍗


Me too. I've made this often and everyone loves it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank.


I think your chair is gorgeous Gwen . I'm seriously thinking of moving in you have so many things I would like in my home that it would be just as easy for me to move 😄I like it without the yellow but that is just my preference 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My little boy is sooooo tired.


Made me smile.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes you did good. It was started to give like minded people from around the world a place to chat with each other. His hopes were that some of these people would meet up with each other in person and become good friends. He loved to cook as well as knit and shared his reciepts with everyone. He also shared patterns for egg cosies and napkin rings, there is also a phone case and tie pattern.


I wonder how he's doing. Has anyone been in contact with him?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow what a compliment; thank you Rookie. I'll try the smaller hook and single crochet (I didn't know what I was doing...lol).

EDIT: Hey....I just had a thought.....I may look into my embroidery pattern files; may have a border that I could make in yellow that would work....would be faster than my crocheting. I then could maybe crochet or knit a pillow cover for the small decorative pillow I need to cover.Oooooooweeee....got those inspiration juices flowing now.


RookieRetiree said:


> I love the yellow accent!! Using a smaller crochet hook and just single crochet stitch each row will give you a thicker/denser fabric and the staples won't show through it all. Looks like piping on a professionally done re-upholstery. There's no end to your talents.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe that is what I'll make on Nov. 2nd for when Nicho & her DH are here. Kind of like joining the KTP in on the meal.....


budasha said:


> Me too. I've made this often and everyone loves it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep going back and forth but I do want to add an accent color to the room and will probably add in yellow. Now if can find an embroidery design that could be two colors I could do yellow and blue on the trim.....

And you are welcome to move in anytime....or at least visit! Most of the furnishing in our house are hand me downs, yard/garage sale finds, DH made....just a few are brand new purchases which is fine by me. I love piddling around with re-purposing/re-doing stuff.


Swedenme said:


> I think your chair is gorgeous Gwen . I'm seriously thinking of moving in you have so many things I would like in my home that it would be just as easy for me to move 😄I like it without the yellow but that is just my preference
> Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


You are so talented. Love the chair. I like it without the yellow. You could crochet a ribbon in the blue. If you only need a narrow ribbon, 2 rows of single crochet should do it. Or, you could look for something at the fabric shop. They have lots of trim and it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....I'm off to browse through my embroidery patterns just for ideas. Certainly want to go the least expensive route. Oh the chair originally was given to me by my sister who got tired of it. She got it from a thrift store for less than $5. She is always finding great deals at thrift stores. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I keep going back and forth but I do want to add an accent color to the room and will probably add in yellow. Now if can find an embroidery design that could be two colors I could do yellow and blue on the trim.....
> 
> And you are welcome to move in anytime....or at least visit! Most of the furnishing in our house are hand me downs, yard/garage sale finds, DH made....just a few are brand new purchases which is fine by me. I love piddling around with re-purposing/re-doing stuff.


The colours you chose go together perfect Gwen . Just look at the Swedish flag 🇸🇪


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My brother is taking me to the Shaw Festival at Niagara On The Lake today to see Sweet Charity. It's an early Christmas present. I've never been to the Shaw so it's going to be a real treat. My SIL doesn't care for theatre so this is also a treat from my brother.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for update on Jynx.
Gwen, healing energy sent to Marianne.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So cute, are the 18 month olds triplets or cousins?


Emmet, Nolan and Owen are triplets!!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done a couple of workshops for Shirley (Designer1234) and there is a KAL for Guernsey knitting that I started but seem to have no takers up! Best I can do by distance, perhaps!?


Thank you, Julie! I will look into the your workshops.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My brother is taking me to the Shaw Festival at Niagara On The Lake today to see Sweet Charity. It's an early Christmas present. I've never been to the Shaw so it's going to be a real treat. My SIL doesn't care for theatre so this is also a treat from my brother.


Hope you have a great time Liz and hope the show is wonderful 
Sonja


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Nannyof3 and Mags7 I am doing a feather and fan pattern. I believe it is also referred to as old shale. I found it on the back of a ball band. But you could look on Ravelry as well.


Thank you Melody. I will look there. You do beautiful work! (and lots of it!!!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending her tons of healing energy in the hopes of better days this summer. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> The ground is getting so dry here. We havent had rain in ages. 34c here today and very windy... there was heaps of rain on the radar all over Victoria but as so often happens it went right around us and we missed out again. My lawn(well not really lawn but it was green) is turning brown already and its only Spring!
> 
> Mum has been very drowsy/sleepy for the last few days and not really as interested in food as much. They tell me she has a very good breakfast though. But only small amounts for the rest of the day. Apart from that she seems and looks well..... just wearing down I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I want to know how some of you are able to put such cute emoticons in your texts. I can do the color & bold & italics but how are y9u doing the other symbols?


My new iPad has pages of emotions built in so I imagine that's what they're from


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think your chair is gorgeous Gwen . I'm seriously thinking of moving in you have so many things I would like in my home that it would be just as easy for me to move 😄I like it without the yellow but that is just my preference
> Sonja


Gwen
I also like it without the yellow. Could yu just use a narrow plain 
coordinating ribbon cover the stapes? I wouldn't think that would be too costly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Thank you, Julie! I will look into the your workshops.


 :thumbup: If you do, let me know, perhaps by PM, if you have any questions. The workshops are all closed as Shirley has moved on, I think to other pastures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, OMG, I can't believe hickory tried to eat your teeth! I have visions of the commercial for the treats that clean dogs teeth & they are all wearing big white dentures. Lol

Cathy, hope your mom perks up soon, always a worry.

Dawn, you wil definitely be busy crafting all those baby gifts. As long as all that pregnancy around you isn't catching, you should be OK.

Margaret, I'm glad the move went smoothly, it's good Vicky should have time to get most things settled before baby arrives.

I've just read pages & pages to catch up with you chatty bunch. I'm surer there was more I was going to comment n but seem t ave had an " old timers " moment & can't think of them.

I've got my massive pots of potatoes ready to cook, took e almost an hour to peel enough to fill a Dutch oven & my big cast aluminum roaster. I'm supposed to have 2 dutchovens full after they are mashed so I decided to use the roaster As it wil be easier to mash in there & should keep everything hot longer while I get it to town.
I have to make the sauce for the beets yet but did get the recipe multiplied out, the recipe is for 2 cups of diced beets & I have 39 cups so had to convert tablespoons & teaspoons to cups so I don't spend all day mucking around.
I'm dragging my butt today, that crazy cannon woke me up several times during the night. I hope DH soon get the grain moved r covered, I dnt want to listen to that for weeks. Of course the deaf farm doesn't even hear it n the house. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, OMG, I can't believe hickory tried to eat your teeth! I have visions of the commercial for the treats that clean dogs teeth & they are all wearing big white dentures. Lol
> 
> Cathy, hope your mom perks up soon, always a worry.
> 
> ...


I prefer to call it CRAFT Bonnie (Can't Remember A Flaming Thing) Hope the cannon keeps whatever off the grain, but that the grain can be housed elsewhere soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! I found a great free standing lace border design for use with my embroidery machine. Cost was 65% off ( yea sales; less thab $10) and of course I can use the desgn muliple times and it has 6 variatons. I stitching out one now but won't hae enough from one stitching and will need to order some more heavy duty stabilizer for free standing lace (FSL) but needed some anyway. Going to go fix myself some lunch (almost 2 pm ) while machine does it's thing; hopefully thread wont break but will check in on it frequently.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to call it CRAFT Bonnie (Can't Remember A Flaming Thing) Hope the cannon keeps whatever off the grain, but that the grain can be housed elsewhere soon![/quote
> 
> Thank you, Julie, I've wondered for months what the heck CRAFT was an acronym for!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to call it CRAFT Bonnie (Can't Remember A Flaming Thing) Hope the cannon keeps whatever off the grain, but that the grain can be housed elsewhere soon![/quote
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen the chair looks fantastic. I love it. I think yellow is a perfect choice. A little accent pillow in yellow and a few more yellow items in the room will be a great contrast of colors but look so good together.&#128077;


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you some are less polite!!!!!!!!!
> How are you going ? All quiet on the home front?
> We have a public Holiday here, (Labour Day) and the motor way is noticeably quieter- I usually hear a distant sort of subdued roar. Because it is pretty constant it is easy to ignore, whereas the aircraft overhead in the old house really used to bother me.


I'm doing very well, thanks. Sometimes I think, "I wonder what I'm missing; this seems much too easy. I really am loving it. The girls are smart and sweet and quite lovable. I'm at This afternoon I'm hosting my book Club. We will walk s few blocks to a great Greek restaurant for dinner.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you some are less polite!!!!!!!!!
> How are you going ? All quiet on the home front?
> We have a public Holiday here, (Labour Day) and the motor way is noticeably quieter- I usually hear a distant sort of subdued roar. Because it is pretty constant it is easy to ignore, whereas the aircraft overhead in the old house really used to bother me.


I'm doing very well, thanks. Sometimes I think, "I wonder what I'm missing; this seems much too easy." I really am loving it. The girls are smart and sweet and quite lovable. This afternoon I'm hosting my book Club. We will walk a few blocks to a great Greek restaurant for dinner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Rookie, Mags, I'm making cranberry chicken tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm doing very well, thanks. Sometimes I think, "I wonder what I'm missing; this seems much too easy. I really am loving it. The girls are smart and sweet and quite lovable. I'm at This afternoon I'm hosting my book Club. We will walk s few blocks to a great Greek restaurant for dinner.


I am so glad for you! Greek sounds fantastic- I have made a mean Spanakopita and Baklava in other times. And am wondering on the latest about Anniecat?


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello Bobbie K. I don't think I have seen you here before. Welcome! If you have been here before, and I have missed you, welcome back!


Thanks alot!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad for you! Greek sounds fantastic- I have made a mean Spanakopita and Baklava in other times. And am wondering on the latest about Anniecat?


Dear Anniecat seems to be adjusting far better than I thought she would. She now let's DD pet her, started purring, and sleeps part of the night on DD's bed.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

It is raining and dreary today. We southerners are doing the happy dance. We need this rain so badly. It is supposed to rain through Thursday.
I visited with my Sister from Sunday until Tuesday Morning last week. We went to Cowboy Church with her Sunday night.a first for me. Sis taught Gerri and I how to make the Christmas balls and the boxes. It took all day Monday of steady work. We never would have completed it if my sweet Sister and BIL had not cut and prepared the fabric for us. I cannot begin to tell you how beautiful the mountains were this time of year.
As usual, I was hot. At night I just opened the window above my bed and the coolest breeze flooded in. In the mornings we sat at the breakfast table and watched the deer grazing across her land. A little bit of heaven for sure. Sis loaded me down with bell peppers from her garden, and pecans for holiday cooking. She is going to have 24 people to feed for thanksgiving. She has already begun preparing and freezing goodies and food. So love my Sister.
Allyson has ordered a name for Christmas. This is for an acquaintance. The girls always pay for these when they are gifts for others. I was nervous about it as I havent worked with the size 30 DMC cotton in quite a while. I am able to do it. The biggiest challenge is focusing my eyes to see it. Of coarse the blocking takes hours. It is worth far more than I will charge but cant ask my kids to pay more than $60,
Still working on sweater, socks, and afghan. Ha Ha!
On the way home from Sisters we stopped in the yarn store and I literally ran through the store as Gerri wanted to have a short visit with her daughter in Vicksburg and make it home by dark. I called the yarn store (The Knutty Knitters in Yazoo City) and told the lady what I was interested in. Got a bag full of yarn, some stitch markers, and a sock project bag. Jim couldnt believe I spent all my money. I have thread for a red shawl, two blue variegated yarns for scarves, the thread for a shawl/cape and pattern that was displayed that I liked, and a ball of sock yarn! Of coarse now that I have spent my money my knitting group has decided to go the end of next month as the Viet Nam Wall will be displayed then. I wont get as I dont have money to help with gas or have lunch on. Oh well.
MEL, Your blanket is going to be so sweet. I love the variegated yarn. Is the pattern short enough you could type for us? If not, dont about copying it darling. I am so glad you are getting orders for your work.
STELLA, I'm so sorry you were so mistreated by a heartless landlord but glad you have found a place that you will make into a home. So sorry the experience landed you in hospital. Thank God, you have a concerned and thoughtful daughter to help you in this move. Once everything is there, you can move at a slower pace to unpack as you can.
DAWN, You are going to have a lot of knitting for babies. It would be good to find a universal pattern that you could use for just this. I have searched for just the thing to make gifts for never ending baby showers at the church.
GWEN, my heart, I am so sorry you have to deal with so much pain. Prayers for healing or meds that will help you to deal with it. Your chair is beautiful. One mans trash, another mans treasure.
DARALENE, It sounds like you are beginning to return to somewhat normal daily living. I know you are the proud grandmother as your DGSs perform. Glad you are enjoying a visit with your Sister.
MARY, I sure hope the men made your birthday a special day. You certainly deserve to be pampered on your birthday.
MARILYN, It sounds like life at the sorority is a joyful one, as we expected. Good to know you are settling in.
KAYE JO, How is Kerry? Any news on a pregnancy? You are such a delight. So love reading your posts.
KATE, Our Luke is sure growing into a handsome young man and too quickly at that. Harry is a little sweetheart himself.
MARGARET, Where has time gone with Vickys pregnancy? She probably needs to take time off now and get everything organized at home like she wants it. I know you have probably been making a ton of baby clothes aand accessories.
SAM, My middle daughter is a single parent most of the time as my SIL goes out of country a lot in order to make more money and provide for his family. This is good and bad. My grandson really needs a man to keep him in tow. It seems to me that my daughter just lets kids get the best of her to keep the peace As a result there is a lot of bad behavior. One has to decide if they want to be a friend or a mother figure but not the two. Glad you had a good time with Ed and got out of four walls
(Ohio) Joy, I am praying you will have more food than you know what to do with and that all who are participating will pause and give thanks. Your goslings have blossomed with the help of Susan, you, and Don and I know you will be blessed for all your hard work. Love hear what you all are preparing for meals. LOL!
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Dear Anniecat seems to be adjusting far better than I thought she would. She now let's DD pet her, started purring, and sleeps part of the night on DD's bed.


I am so glad for you- that has to have been the major negative of the job. Plus you will be visiting your daughter any way so will see Anniecat at those times. Enjoy your outing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, OMG, I can't believe hickory tried to eat your teeth! I have visions of the commercial for the treats that clean dogs teeth & they are all wearing big white dentures. Lol
> 
> Cathy, hope your mom perks up soon, always a worry.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you do it Bonnie . If I had to cook all that food I would be running for the hills . I would not need a crazy cannon to wake me up I would be wide awake worrying about cooking but you are just getting on with it 
I think your husband is definitley like mine I always say an army could March right through the house and he wouldn't even move a muscle 
Hope you have a great time when you finally get all the cooking done 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! I found a great free standing lace border design for use with my embroidery machine. Cost was 65% off ( yea sales; less thab $10) and of course I can use the desgn muliple times and it has 6 variatons. I stitching out one now but won't hae enough from one stitching and will need to order some more heavy duty stabilizer for free standing lace (FSL) but needed some anyway. Going to go fix myself some lunch (almost 2 pm ) while machine does it's thing; hopefully thread wont break but will check in on it frequently.


Hope the thread doesn't brake Gwen and I will look forward to seeing a picture of your beautiful chair looking even more beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I'm doing very well, thanks. Sometimes I think, "I wonder what I'm missing; this seems much too easy. I really am loving it. The girls are smart and sweet and quite lovable. I'm at This afternoon I'm hosting my book Club. We will walk s few blocks to a great Greek restaurant for dinner.


Remember way back when you were wondering if you were doing the right thing . it's amazing how different choices can lead us in such different directions . So happy that you are loving it 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, nice job on the chair. Looking forward to seeing embroidered trim.
Sam, we love you toothless or toothed.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Betty, right now the menu is for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner--Ham/turkey, dressing/stuffing, green beans or gb casserole, gravy and pies or cakes--for about 150 people not counting our family. One gosling wife has been volunteered by her husband to make biscuits. I don't think they are needed but they want so much to contribute.

So far God is sending major donations without being requested.

Ohoi Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Click "Previous Digest" at the bottom and it'll take you to yesterday's.


Of course- totally forgot that option!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover
Darowil said:


> This had me temporarily very confused- the singer of the Tadpole Song is Peter Coombe -how on earth did you know anything about his whiskers? Then the light went on- Peter Rabbit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Melody. I have a small pillow to cover and i'm pretty sure I have some yellow print fabric. I haven't checked yet though sinc the since I have the machine tied up embroidering the trim for the chair. I also though about knitting a yellow doily to put on top of the small table that I've put a blue round table cloth on ad maybe one for the back of the recliner that is in the room and has a blue cover on it. .


gagesmom said:


> Gwen the chair looks fantastic. I love it. I think yellow is a perfect choice. A little accent pillow in yellow and a few more yellow items in the room will be a great contrast of colors but look so good together.👍


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes you did good. It was started to give like minded people from around the world a place to chat with each other. His hopes were that some of these people would meet up with each other in person and become good friends. He loved to cook as well as knit and shared his reciepts with everyone. He also shared patterns for egg cosies and napkin rings, there is also a phone case and tie pattern.


And many of us have met up and become good friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It really sounds as if you landed the perfect job. That is so nice and it also sounds as if you still have enough time to socialize and have personal time.


machriste said:


> I'm doing very well, thanks. Sometimes I think, "I wonder what I'm missing; this seems much too easy. I really am loving it. The girls are smart and sweet and quite lovable. I'm at This afternoon I'm hosting my book Club. We will walk s few blocks to a great Greek restaurant for dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My little boy is sooooo tired.


Little? He looks so sweet who would think he could ever get up to so much mischief?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I said last night by the time I got up the team playing NZ in the Rugby world Cup (no idea which Rugby) has been decided and it is us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i really am not to have any - lol - i remember when i couldn't find them. oh well. i will wait until after the first of the year and go into aspen dental and see what they can do. wish i knew somenoe who had gone there although the dental clinic i went to in bowling green was an aspen dental. i certainly won't need to worry about gaining weight over the holidays. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh NO! Shame, shame, shame on Hickory! Hope you can get the replaced reasonibly. This also brought to mind the time you lost them and finally found them in a pair of pants pocket. And if I remember correctly yu just had these made correct? And now the holidays with lots of good eats coming up....Sam, Sam, Sam.
> 
> Edit: I have to add that I keep picturing Hickory with the teeth in her mouth like they were her teeth and just keep smiling about it. You know like one of the commercials on tv. hehehehe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Betty, right now the menu is for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner--Ham/turkey, dressing/stuffing, green beans or gb casserole, gravy and pies or cakes--for about 150 people not counting our family. One gosling wife has been volunteered by her husband to make biscuits. I don't think they are needed but they want so much to contribute.
> 
> So far God is sending major donations without being requested.
> 
> Ohoi Joy


It is all such a Blessing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does the box mean? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> The iPad and iPhone are great for the little emotions. My favorites right now 🇺🇸✈🇬🇧😊😁😉


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Betty! So good to see a post from you. I am sorry tht now the knitting group has decided to go to the LYS but am also so glad tht you did get a chance to get some nice yarns and yhreads. I am puzzled and need to ask. You said Allyson ordered a name for a Chistmas gift. What do you mean by "a name"?


Bulldog said:


> It is raining and dreary today. We southerners are doing the happy dance. We need this rain so badly. It is supposed to rain through Thursday.
> I visited with my Sister from Sunday until Tuesday Morning last week. We went to Cowboy Church with her Sunday night.a first for me. Sis taught Gerri and I how to make the Christmas balls and the boxes. It took all day Monday of steady work. We never would have completed it if my sweet Sister and BIL had not cut and prepared the fabric for us. I cannot begin to tell you how beautiful the mountains were this time of year.
> As usual, I was hot. At night I just opened the window above my bed and the coolest breeze flooded in. In the mornings we sat at the breakfast table and watched the deer grazing across her land. A little bit of heaven for sure. Sis loaded me down with bell peppers from her garden, and pecans for holiday cooking. She is going to have 24 people to feed for thanksgiving. She has already begun preparing and freezing goodies and food. So love my Sister.
> Allyson has ordered a name for Christmas. This is for an acquaintance. The girls always pay for these when they are gifts for others. I was nervous about it as I havent worked with the size 30 DMC cotton in quite a while. I am able to do it. The biggiest challenge is focusing my eyes to see it. Of coarse the blocking takes hours. It is worth far more than I will charge but cant ask my kids to pay more than $60,
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I said last night by the time I got up the team playing NZ in the Rugby world Cup (no idea which Rugby) has been decided and it is us.


Oh dear so it is you versus me?! I had sort of been hoping it might be the Puma's. Oh well Wallabies Versus All Blacks as has happened several times in the past.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does it look like without the ruffle. heidi has a chair almost that shape but she is just planning to do the seat and back - maybe pain the legs or leave them as they are. -- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Sam with the holidays approaching. Perhaps you can puree a bit of all the good foods like baby food and savor the flavors that way. I'm not trying to be sill; at least you'd have the chance to taste the goodies..


thewren said:


> maybe i really am hot to have any - lol - i remember when i couldn't find them. oh well. i will wait until after the first of the year and go into aspen dental and see what they can do. wish i knew somenoe who had gone there although the dental clinic i went to in bowling green was an aspen dental. i certainly won't need to worry about gaining weight over the holidays. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you some are less polite!!!!!!!!!
> How are you going ? All quiet on the home front?
> We have a public Holiday here, (Labour Day) and the motor way is noticeably quieter- I usually hear a distant sort of subdued roar. Because it is pretty constant it is easy to ignore, whereas the aircraft overhead in the old house really used to bother me.


I'm wondering how Brett is going- a rooster lives next door and he is a light sleeper! So a baby and a rooster will be a very bad combination for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Betty! So good to see a post from you. I am sorry tht now the knittin
> 
> g group has decided to go to the LYS but am also so glad tht you did get a chance to get some nice yarns and yhreads. I am puzzled and need to ask. You said Allyson ordered a name for a Chistmas gift. What do you mean by "a name"?


I was wondering about the name too.

Betty, too bad about your knitting group trip but great you got some nice yarn to work with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks nice without the ruffle; the seat section of very boxy and was a different color than the seat top. The legs are wooden and look okay but I just like the idea of a ruffle just didn't like the one that was there in color and fabric.


thewren said:


> what does it look like without the ruffle. heidi has a chair almost that shape but she is just planning to do the seat and back - maybe pain the legs or leave them as they are. -- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you - have a great time. --- sam



budasha said:


> My brother is taking me to the Shaw Festival at Niagara On The Lake today to see Sweet Charity. It's an early Christmas present. I've never been to the Shaw so it's going to be a real treat. My SIL doesn't care for theatre so this is also a treat from my brother.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> I don't know how you do it Bonnie . If I had to cook all that food I would be running for the hills . I would not need a crazy cannon to wake me up I would be wide awake worrying about cooking but you are just getting on with it
> I think your husband is definitley like mine I always say an army could March right through the house and he wouldn't even move a muscle
> ...


I never get too excited about anything, if it needs doing, it gets done  beets are all ready & in the oven, just simmering, potatoes are cooking so all is well. I just hope everything stays hot as I have to be in town to help at 4 but supper isn't til 5 so will take everything then. The heavy roaster retains heat well so should be OK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Embroidery machine still running....off to check and see how all is going. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Betty, right now the menu is for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner--Ham/turkey, dressing/stuffing, green beans or gb casserole, gravy and pies or cakes--for about 150 people not counting our family. One gosling wife has been volunteered by her husband to make biscuits. I don't think they are needed but they want so much to contribute.
> 
> So far God is sending major donations without being requested.
> 
> Ohoi Joy


150 people! Glad thats not me. God is so good. It is good for the goslings to be helping out and provide some of the food. An esential part in their progress.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, great that things are coming together for the Thanksgiving plans & others are donating rather than you having to provide everything

MaChristie, it's great to hear that your new job/ home us working out so well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news machriste - glad you are having a good time. it also helps that the girls are nice. --- sam



machriste said:


> I'm doing very well, thanks. Sometimes I think, "I wonder what I'm missing; this seems much too easy. I really am loving it. The girls are smart and sweet and quite lovable. I'm at This afternoon I'm hosting my book Club. We will walk s few blocks to a great Greek restaurant for dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear so it is you versus me?! I had sort of been hoping it might be the Puma's. Oh well Wallabies Versus All Blacks as has happened several times in the past.


Yep it is- not that Rugby is a game that I follow. But so still like us to win


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty I am glad you asked if I could type out the pattern. I honestly didn't even think of it. So for Betty, Mags7 and Nannyof3.

Ripple baby afghan

(size 6mm circs...Canadian size 4, American size 10) or whatever size needles you require to achieve correct tension.

Tension: 
16sts=44 inches. (10cm) measured over garter stitch.
TO SAVE TIME,TTAKE TIME TO CHECK TENSION.

To make afghan:

Cast on 153 sts.
Rows 1-6: knit

Rows 7,9,11&13: K5,*K2tog 2x [yfwd,K1]3x, yfwd, [Sl1,K1, psso]2x, K1; rep from * to last 4 sts. K4.

Rows 8,10,12&14: K4, purl to last 4sts, K4.

Rows 15&16: knit.

Repeat rows 1 to 16. 18x more.
Repeat rows 1 -44. One more time.

Cast off evenly and weave in all ends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think i have ever had a recipe that became so popular. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Rookie, Mags, I'm making cranberry chicken tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - so glad you hit the yarn shop big time and who cares how much money you spent. is jim planning on taking his with him? --- sam



Bulldog said:


> On the way home from Sisters we stopped in the yarn store and I literally ran through the store as Gerri wanted to have a short visit with her daughter in Vicksburg and make it home by dark. I called the yarn store (The Knutty Knitters in Yazoo City) and told the lady what I was interested in. Got a bag full of yarn, some stitch markers, and a sock project bag. Jim couldnt believe I spent all my money. I have thread for a red shawl, two blue variegated yarns for scarves, the thread for a shawl/cape and pattern that was displayed that I liked, and a ball of sock yarn!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Embroidery machine still running....off to check and see how all is going. TTYL


Looking forward to seeing your creation


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for some reason i don't eat that much over the holidays - sweets are really not a come on very often - and i can eat most anything - even chicken if it is soft. corn is the only vetetable that i can't eat. nothing raw which is ok. i will get a new plate one of these days - my mood right now doesn't allow me to think of much outside my daily existence - after the first of the year i hope to feel better. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Sam with the holidays approaching. Perhaps you can puree a bit of all the good foods like baby food and savor the flavors that way. I'm not trying to be sill; at least you'd have the chance to taste the goodies..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> betty - so glad you hit the yarn shop big time and who cares how much money you spent. is jim planning on taking his with him? --- sam


 :thumbup: : : just too bad to miss the other trip


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm wondering how Brett is going- a rooster lives next door and he is a light sleeper! So a baby and a rooster will be a very bad combination for him.


I don't think I know Brett?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

love the chair! I would make the trim maybe a bit thinner and more dense. Great job! :thumbup:



Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yep it is- not that Rugby is a game that I follow. But so still like us to win


As would I like the All Blacks to win! Oh well, it's only a game and will be over by next Monday I think it is.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the yellow accent!! Using a smaller crochet hook and just single crochet stitch each row will give you a thicker/denser fabric and the staples won't show through it all. Looks like piping on a professionally done re-upholstery. There's no end to your talents.


Just a thought, what about i-cord as the trim?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could glue that on. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Just a thought, what about i-cord as the trim?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I know Brett?


Vickys husband, I think. Margaret's SIL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Vickys husband, I think. Margaret's SIL


That would be logical!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> for some reason i don't eat that much over the holidays - sweets are really not a come on very often - and i can eat most anything - even chicken if it is soft. corn is the only vetetable that i can't eat. nothing raw which is ok. i will get a new plate one of these days - my mood right now doesn't allow me to think of much outside my daily existence - after the first of the year i hope to feel better. --- sam


Could you fix it with super glue?

What will change in the new year? Or are you just one of the "Bah Humbug" crowd about Christmas😄
One of our friends is stricky a meat (beef) & potatoes guy, he doesn't eat any " "green shit"😳


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could glue that on. --- sam


That's how I'm doing a valance for my sons bedroom. Making a scalloped edge on some upholstery fabric & gluing braid on the edge. One of this weeks projects, I hope. Won't take long once I get over there to measure things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Rookie, Mags, I'm making cranberry chicken tonight.


All of us "foodies"want a report. I have a recipe from my DMIL were cranberries were mixed with Russian dressing; I'll have to pull that one out of the filing system and see if it's anything like the one Sam posted.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> .
> 
> Dawn, you wil definitely be busy crafting all those baby gifts. As long as all that pregnancy around you isn't catching, you should be OK.
> 
> Bite your tongue woman!! No chances here, tubes tied years ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just a thought, what about i-cord as the trim?


Or, a Kumihimo braid? Boy that would take some time to get one long enough to go all the way around. Will the embroidery be on a stabilizer type background? I know nothing about machine embroidery except what you've graciously gifted us. Very interesting...but no, no more crafts for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Phyllis and I have a question for anyone who might be considering attending KAP 2016. What workshops would you be interested in having, and would anyone be interested in teaching any workshops?
> 
> Tami, i wonder if anyone would be interested in a short crochet course. Or perhaps a refresher workshop? We do seem to becoming in it a bit lately.
> 
> ...


Dawn, in case no one has answered when KAP 2016 is, it is August 12 13 14. We had to work around dates that Phyllis already had booked, plus she is baby sitting several days a week for her 3 month old grand son.

So far, anyone who has commented, has said a crochet class/refresher. So, I will put that on the list. As Phyllis has her Masters in crochet, I think we can do that! :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


The chair looks lovely. As there is no yellow, that I can see, I would use a blue ribbon that matches one of the blues in the fabric.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sidney is so cute Gwen just looking at him snoozing he looks so innocent or is he tired out from getting into mischief 😱
> I use my ( sons😄 ) iPad Gwen it has a whole load of different emoticons that can be used🎉🎂☔🎊💃😎😜💤🎸👑🍰🎃🎄🎁🎀🍁🐀🐯🐎🐩🙈🙉🙊🐼🐳⚡🌙🔥🐾
> These are just a few


I'm using an iPad, but I don't seem to have them, any particular place you find them?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow what a compliment; thank you Rookie. I'll try the smaller hook and single crochet (I didn't know what I was doing...lol).
> 
> EDIT: Hey....I just had a thought.....I may look into my embroidery pattern files; may have a border that I could make in yellow that would work....would be faster than my crocheting. I then could maybe crochet or knit a pillow cover for the small decorative pillow I need to cover.Oooooooweeee....got those inspiration juices flowing now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maybe that is what I'll make on Nov. 2nd for when Nicho & her DH are here. Kind of like joining the KTP in on the meal.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for update on Jynx.
> Gwen, healing energy sent to Marianne.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobbie K said:


> Thanks alot!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely to hear from Stella, Nittergma, Kehinkle and Nannyof3! :thumbup:


I agree with that. Sorry you had so much trouble recently, Stella. Being in the new place with some of my stuff and some more arriving on Wednesday I am in a muddle and unlike you haven't had the rush and illness. So take care of yourself. 
Have been out and about in London with my eldest today with dinner at their house afterwards. So am tired and will be heading for bed soon. All are in my prayers who are in need, best wishes to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Betty, right now the menu is for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner--Ham/turkey, dressing/stuffing, green beans or gb casserole, gravy and pies or cakes--for about 150 people not counting our family. One gosling wife has been volunteered by her husband to make biscuits. I don't think they are needed but they want so much to contribute.
> 
> So far God is sending major donations without being requested.
> 
> Ohoi Joy


Joy, "plain" green beans, instead of gb casserole, would be much simpler to prepare, I would think. A couple of big crock pots filled with beans, and maybe a few pieces of bacon for flavor, or ham, and you are finished with the vegetable! Biscuits will be a nice addition, and they will be thankful that they could contribute something.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Hope you had a lovley day for your birthday Mary- did the 'boys' look after you?


Matthew made sure I got a watch for my birthday. I worked in the morning and did some house chores in the afternoon, then went out to meet a friend for dinner. It was a low key day.

Today, I knitted, went to church and taught Sunday School for junior high school (last minute request to cover for someone), then did lunch with family followed by cooking two pans of frozen macaroni and cheese and then off to church for pig roast and pot luck. Plenty of leftovers so we made up trays of food for me to drop off at Bella's family. She was eating a rice cake when I arrived. The family appreciated the wonderful donations of food. I will take dinner to them on Thursday and then pack for the wedding trip. I am way behind on here today. I do have leftovers from the pig roast for my lunch tomorrow. What I brought was all gone, but others shared leftovers with me so I am delighted.

I have to say that teaching today was a challenge as I did not have any materials to work from other than my Bible. I chose to go to the concordance of the Bible and find verses related to serving. I had students look up the verses and we discussed what is expected of us by God. I reminded the students that they are at a stage in their life that they are making more decisions and they should certainly look to the Bible for directions in decision making.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Betty, right now the menu is for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner--Ham/turkey, dressing/stuffing, green beans or gb casserole, gravy and pies or cakes--for about 150 people not counting our family. One gosling wife has been volunteered by her husband to make biscuits. I don't think they are needed but they want so much to contribute.
> 
> So far God is sending major donations without being requested.
> 
> Ohoi Joy


I am glad to see that major donations are coming in for this huge adventure. So many people will appreciate what you are doing and that plays a huge role in those donations. How many people will help cook food for you? I hope you have places to store it to keep it at temperature before serving. Tonight we had a huge pig roast at church with lots of leftover food. I will eat well for another day or two and that is without leftovers of what I brought to the potluck. I share my little bit of leftovers with a young man who did not make it due to work. His mom was putting together a food tray for his dinner. I would certainly help you if I lived closer. I helped with parts of today's meal and have helped with food for large gatherings of people.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> This had me temporarily very confused- the singer of the Tadpole Song is Peter Coombe -how on earth did you know anything about his whiskers? Then the light went on- Peter Rabbit!


Sorry! lol didnt realize the names were the same


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> How cute is that ?


TY


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, sorry about your dentures...cherry pie is very hard to resist.
> 
> Pup lover - love that scarf pattern; it should work up pretty quickly with the bulky yarn. Those will be pretty colors on that design.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rookie!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Happy belated birthday Mary! Hope to see you in the coming year!


Thanks. I have missed you and hope to get together sometime soon as well. My calendar is starting to come together for next year already. I have a wedding to attend in Minneapolis in July and KAP is on it already as well as Vacation Bible School I have offered to be the adult representative for the decorating committee. I knew that other adults stepping in to take over this segment, might not agree with Matthew and his friend. I know the two guys work well together and get the job done so I don't want to disrupt what is working well. It will be more about other aspects of decorating that I will need to focus on. I don't need more responsibilities, but know it will mean a lot to Matthew.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My little boy is sooooo tired.


He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh NO! Shame, shame, shame on Hickory! Hope you can get the replaced reasonibly. This also brought to mind the time you lost them and finally found them in a pair of pants pocket. And if I remember correctly yu just had these made correct? And now the holidays with lots of good eats coming up....Sam, Sam, Sam.
> 
> Edit: I have to add that I keep picturing Hickory with the teeth in her mouth like they were her teeth and just keep smiling about it. You know like one of the commercials on tv. hehehehe.


That commercial is so funny. I pictured the same thing!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy, "plain" green beans, instead of gb casserole, would be much simpler to prepare, I would think. A couple of big crock pots filled with beans, and maybe a few pieces of bacon for flavor, or ham, and you are finished with the vegetable! Biscuits will be a nice addition, and they will be thankful that they could contribute something.


I think that DD#1 (Paula) is interested in making the green beans. However she does them will be fine, or not, depending on one's taste. With all that bread in one form or another, I'm thinking of passing on potatoes altogether. I'll wait until several of the regulars for the free lunch come back with ideas for their contributions before committing myself to anything else for the menu. We'll see how it goes.

I've done meals for much larger groups before but never without a firm budget and helpers to prepare, as well as commercial-size ranges/ovens. I've mixed tossed salad in big black trash bags in order to be able to store them in the fridge and not have to make more before the meal could be served. One time I had 3 or 4 25# turkeys in the ovens at church, hours before SS and morning services. By the time Pastor got started on his sermon, the entire sanctuary had the savoriest aromas wafting up through the choir loft and among the congregants. Pastor finished up as quickly as he could decently do so.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Thanks, Rookie!


We could have quite a parade of grand and great grandchildren in their costumes!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> They look so adorable.


Thanks, counting the days until they visit!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I caught up as well as possible. I kept dozing off as I read to time to get some sleep and off to work again tomorrow. I did find a costume to wear to the wedding reception. I found an apron that looks like a football referee so I intend to wear it and get a whistle and a ball cap to wear. At the end of the evening, I will leave the apron to the groom. I will have a busy week again this week. I am teaching a large knitting class tomorrow evening and will be kept busy at work again this week. I am on vacation at the end of this week and Monday of the following week. I intend to get together with Sam for lunch next Sunday. I am hoping Tami will be able to join us as well. 

Darowil...So glad that things are settling well with your daughter's move. 

Gwen...have fun finishing that chair. I hope you will be able to wash the fabric without too much difficulty.

Stella...Take care and don't overdo the unpacking. 

I can't think clearly so good night!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

If any of us were closer, of course, I'd appreciate the fellowship of working with any of our KTPers. I don't know how many volunteers will come forth, but they are beginning to come out of the woodwork; and we still have a month to go before the holiday.

It just blesses our hearts to see so many who are seeing themselves as able and accepted as helpers for those less fortunate than themselves. A few months ago, most would not have offered help, thinking themselves unacceptable to be giving rather than receiving from others.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My brother is taking me to the Shaw Festival at Niagara On The Lake today to see Sweet Charity. It's an early Christmas present. I've never been to the Shaw so it's going to be a real treat. My SIL doesn't care for theatre so this is also a treat from my brother.


Have a wonderful time. My husband and I used to belong to the Walnut Street Theater in Philadelphia and would see six shows a year. We loved it. Let us know all about it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree with that. Sorry you had so much trouble recently, Stella. Being in the new place with some of my stuff and some more arriving on Wednesday I am in a muddle and unlike you haven't had the rush and illness. So take care of yourself.
> Have been out and about in London with my eldest today with dinner at their house afterwards. So am tired and will be heading for bed soon. All are in my prayers who are in need, best wishes to all.


Which is one of the real pluses of your move- that you will be so close to your boys! Glad it was a good day, even if tiring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input Dawn. I just posted on facebook what i'm making to use for the trim and yes it is much smaller and done with my embroidery machine.


Pup lover said:


> love the chair! I would make the trim maybe a bit thinner and more dense. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be a good idea. Perhaps I can do that as pipping on the pillows I'm going to make?


Pup lover said:


> Just a thought, what about i-cord as the trim?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is stitched on a water soluable stabilizer that washes out but leaves it with a bit of body depending on how long you soak it in water. Here's a picture of what I've come up with but had to order some of my heavier weight stabilizer. The white you see behind the yellow trim will be dissolved away. This piece is just pinned on for now. I'll dissolve it before gluing it on. 



RookieRetiree said:


> Or, a Kumihimo braid? Boy that would take some time to get one long enough to go all the way around. Will the embroidery be on a stabilizer type background? I know nothing about machine embroidery except what you've graciously gifted us. Very interesting...but no, no more crafts for me.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the chair but I think the trim is too wide. A plain yellow ribbon would look nice. StellaK


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe i really am not to have any - lol - i remember when i couldn't find them. oh well. i will wait until after the first of the year and go into aspen dental and see what they can do. wish i knew somenoe who had gone there although the dental clinic i went to in bowling green was an aspen dental. i certainly won't need to worry about gaining weight over the holidays. --- sam


Oh Sam, that is so awful. I hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD home and now taking Sydney to visit her boyfriend and Sydney's friend. Sydney has gotten now that he will jump up to help DD put his harness on him. I'm attachin a video; hope it works. When I tried it it kept pausing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I know Brett?


SIL.
I see Bonnie knew.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is stitched on a water soluable stabilizer that washes out but leaves it with a bit of body depending on how long you soak it in water. Here's a picture of what I've come up with but had to order some of my heavier weight stabilizer. The white you see behind the yellow trim will be dissolved away. This piece is just pinned on for now. I'll dissolve it before gluing it on.


I love the pop of color and that embroidery is a perfect choice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> SIL


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is stitched on a water soluable stabilizer that washes out but leaves it with a bit of body depending on how long you soak it in water. Here's a picture of what I've come up with but had to order some of my heavier weight stabilizer. The white you see behind the yellow trim will be dissolved away. This piece is just pinned on for now. I'll dissolve it before gluing it on.


I prefer this on it- the crochet was too big and heavy IMHO.
icord as someone suggested would also look good- though it would take a long time to do. But I wouldn't want anything too big there.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some of the special flower shops carry something called stump kill. You simply paint it onto the stump as soon as you cut out the plant and it is suppose to stop continuing growth. We have used it on poison ivy as well as other plants and it has helped.


Thank you for the information. I'll look for it this week.

I wasn't on here much this weekend. After clearing a small portion of uor jungle (5 pickup loads of yard waste!), I was too tired to do much more than just sit and recuperate. The rest will have to wait a bit.

Today Trish had invited some friends over for chili. That involved clearing her "jungle" of a dining room. Sometimes when I look at all the STUFF we have accumulated I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I think we're only a step or two away from being hoarders! I'm still trying to de-stash my yarn. It's mostly acrylic or other non-natural fiber. I'm such a slow knitter that I know I'll never use it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not long now Caren are you nervous it is a big change . Not only moving but changing country too .
> 
> Sonja


I am as excited as I am nervous, it is a very big change for me. Moving from Canada to the states wasn't so far, I'm only 35 miles from home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Reminds me of the Peter, Paul and Mary song: Leaving on Jet Plane
> 
> but the lyrics don't match up with your circumstances.
> 
> http://www.metrolyrics.com/leaving-on-a-jet-plane-lyrics-peter-paul-mary.html


I love that song. You are right not the same circumstances. 😬😬 still a good song though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love that song. You are right not the same circumstances. 😬😬 still a good song though.


When I left Iowa to start my life here in Chicago, my boyfriend at the time (not very serious on my part since I knew I'd be leaving at the end of the summer and he knew that all along) got me that album saying that he was sure I'd be back for him. So, that song has some meaning for me too...and similar circumstances to the lyrics.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


Perhaps if the crocheted Ribbon wasn't as wide and done in a different colour it would suit the chair better. Well done job on the crocheted ribbon 👍👍


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm using an iPad, but I don't seem to have them, any particular place you find them?


They aren't on my old iPad that is the first that came out but in the new one the family got me for Mothers Day & my birthday has them


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I left Iowa to start my life here in Chicago, my boyfriend at the time (not very serious on my part since I knew I'd be leaving at the end of the summer and he knew that all along) got me that album saying that he was sure I'd be back for him. So, that song has some meaning for me too...and similar circumstances to the lyrics.


The song has meaning for me too and the lyrics fit the situation at the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is stitched on a water soluable stabilizer that washes out but leaves it with a bit of body depending on how long you soak it in water. Here's a picture of what I've come up with but had to order some of my heavier weight stabilizer. The white you see behind the yellow trim will be dissolved away. This piece is just pinned on for now. I'll dissolve it before gluing it on.


That looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I was only supposed to work at the supper from 4-6 but other than a 1/2 hr break to eat supper with DH & the GKs, I worked til 8:30, didn't have the heart to leave when there was so much cleanup to do as many of the members are in their 70's & 80's. We served 280 so lots of dishes, still some food left so I was put dividing it into containers to send home with people as well as doing dishes. Nice to hear so many compliments on the good food. By the time we got to eat my beets were long gone as well as all the salads but we found lots to eat anyway. I brought home a large bag of Turkey for $5 & could have brought dressing, potatoes & gravy but left those for others. I think it was a very successful fund raiser.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I was only supposed to work at the supper from 4-6 but other than a 1/2 hr break to eat supper with DH & the GKs, I worked til 8:30, didn't have the heart to leave when there was so much cleanup to do as many of the members are in their 70's & 80's. We served 280 so lots of dishes, still some food left so I was put dividing it into containers to send home with people as well as doing dishes. Nice to hear so many compliments on the good food. By the time we got to eat my beets were long gone as well as all the salads but we found lots to eat anyway. I brought home a large bag of Turkey for $5 & could have brought dressing, potatoes & gravy but left those for others. I think it was a very successful fund raiser.


That's great, but I know how much hard work goes into those events.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

My daughter, granddaughter, and grandson were here most of the day. I am a lot more unpacked although it does not look like it at first glance. Many boxes were moved out of the second bedroom/studio to start arranging in there. Some were unpacked and others were left stacked in the living room. The kiln was moved out to the covered patio and snugly covered.
Drapes were hung in the dining area, my daughter put up shelves in the utility closet which holds almost all of my food. I do not have a pantry in this house and I had two in the last one. I think I got into the habit of buying too much food which requires a lot of storage space. Some pictures were hung as well as my plate rack. Space needed to be found for large sculptures as I am not ready to give those up. There are still many boxes to unpack but I can see progress.
I have been lucky in that my best friend owns an antique/resale shop and she has taken many items to resell. I have contributed five loads to charity, which was picked up from me. Once you know that many items have to go, you seem to lose your sentimentality for them.
I am living in the new house which is at the Robert St. address. I have been here for the past three weeks. I really like the location of the new house. It is very close to areas I travel to in Boise. I am hoping this is home-like by Christmas.
Finding a place for my yarn stash is a big hurdle. The studio space is saved for glass and paper supplies. I am setting up a sewing corner in my bedroom. Other than being much smaller, this house is fine. But the rent is $200 more per month.
I won't be sending Christmas cards for several more weeks. They still need to be unearthed from the studio. StellaK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My daughter, granddaughter, and grandson were here most of the day. I am a lot more unpacked although it does not look like it at first glance. Many boxes were moved out of the second bedroom/studio to start arranging in there. Some were unpacked and others were left stacked in the living room. The kiln was moved out to the covered patio and snugly covered.
> Drapes were hung in the dining area, my daughter put up shelves in the utility closet which holds almost all of my food. I do not have a pantry in this house and I had two in the last one. I think I got into the habit of buying too much food which requires a lot of storage space. Some pictures were hung as well as my plate rack. Space needed to be found for large sculptures as I am not ready to give those up. There are still many boxes to unpack but I can see progress.
> I have been lucky in that my best friend owns an antique/resale shop and she has taken many items to resell. I have contributed five loads to charity, which was picked up from me. Once you know that many items have to go, you seem to lose your sentimentality for them.
> I am living in the new house which is at the Robert St. address. I have been here for the past three weeks. I really like the location of the new house. It is very close to areas I travel to in Boise. I am hoping this is home-like by Christmas.
> ...


Sounds like you are doing very well indeed, despite everything!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My daughter, granddaughter, and grandson were here most of the day. I am a lot more unpacked although it does not look like it at first glance. Many boxes were moved out of the second bedroom/studio to start arranging in there. Some were unpacked and others were left stacked in the living room. The kiln was moved out to the covered patio and snugly covered.
> Drapes were hung in the dining area, my daughter put up shelves in the utility closet which holds almost all of my food. I do not have a pantry in this house and I had two in the last one. I think I got into the habit of buying too much food which requires a lot of storage space. Some pictures were hung as well as my plate rack. Space needed to be found for large sculptures as I am not ready to give those up. There are still many boxes to unpack but I can see progress.
> I have been lucky in that my best friend owns an antique/resale shop and she has taken many items to resell. I have contributed five loads to charity, which was picked up from me. Once you know that many items have to go, you seem to lose your sentimentality for them.
> I am living in the new house which is at the Robert St. address. I have been here for the past three weeks. I really like the location of the new house. It is very close to areas I travel to in Boise. I am hoping this is home-like by Christmas.
> ...


How good that things are a bit more organised. It is hard when moving when you need to largely rely on others to do it for you. And how frustrating to be paying more for less space.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the teeth are not repairable unfortunately - several pieces are "missing" and probably not usable. nothing will change after the first of the new year - i just don't feel like dealing with it right now. i miss eating raw veggies - one of the joys of my life - but when i have my potatoes i always add canned veggies to them.

i admit - i am always glad to see the new year - holidays - i enjoy watching the children and seeing it through their eyes - and i enjoy the food - what i really want is it to be christmas 65 years ago and that cannot be.

come to think of it - i think mashed potatoes are in my immediate future - with canned chicken in it - i know it is late but i am hungry - we'll see if i have the energy to make them.

i love meat, potatoes and lots and lots of gravy over everything including the vegetables on my plate. lolololol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you fix it with super glue?
> 
> What will change in the new year? Or are you just one of the "Bah Humbug" crowd about Christmas😄
> One of our friends is stricky a meat (beef) & potatoes guy, he doesn't eat any " "green shit"😳


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm using an iPad, but I don't seem to have them, any particular place you find them?


press on the button that looks like a globe next to your 123 button in the left hand bottom corner mine just come up from that . If they don't automatically come up you might have to go to settings and then keyboard 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I agree with that. Sorry you had so much trouble recently, Stella. Being in the new place with some of my stuff and some more arriving on Wednesday I am in a muddle and unlike you haven't had the rush and illness. So take care of yourself.
> Have been out and about in London with my eldest today with dinner at their house afterwards. So am tired and will be heading for bed soon. All are in my prayers who are in need, best wishes to all.


I haven't been to London in a long time not that I would like to live down there but I did enjoy the odd visit . Husband hated it too crowded for him especially the underground . If I hadn't held on to him he would be still there waiting to get on a train . 😄
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And many of us have met up and become good friends.


Yes we sure have and even those that haven't meet have become good friends. It is nice how much like family we are. 
You must be getting excited, not long until you are a gramma.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


Love it! Either way looks good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could have quite a parade of grand and great grandchildren in their costumes!


Would be great to see pictures of them all dressed up 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I caught up as well as possible. I kept dozing off as I read to time to get some sleep and off to work again tomorrow. I did find a costume to wear to the wedding reception. I found an apron that looks like a football referee so I intend to wear it and get a whistle and a ball cap to wear. At the end of the evening, I will leave the apron to the groom. I will have a busy week again this week. I am teaching a large knitting class tomorrow evening and will be kept busy at work again this week. I am on vacation at the end of this week and Monday of the following week. I intend to get together with Sam for lunch next Sunday. I am hoping Tami will be able to join us as well.
> 
> Darowil...So glad that things are settling well with your daughter's move.
> 
> ...


 You are always super busy Mary . Hope you have a great visit with Sam and that Tammi gets there too, although I do realise it is a distance for her to travel . Have you had any luck selling your house yet ? 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does the box mean? --- sam


It is an American flag, a plane and a British flag.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be a good idea. Perhaps I can do that as pipping on the pillows I'm going to make?


I did that on the floor pillow I made for my son . It just finished the pillow off nicely 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is stitched on a water soluable stabilizer that washes out but leaves it with a bit of body depending on how long you soak it in water. Here's a picture of what I've come up with but had to order some of my heavier weight stabilizer. The white you see behind the yellow trim will be dissolved away. This piece is just pinned on for now. I'll dissolve it before gluing it on.


Oh wow that looks great Gwen yes I can see that finishing your chair nicely 
What a great idea . Now I will have to add your sewing machine to the items that I really like in your house . If I show up with really large suitcases do not let me in :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would be great to see pictures of them all dressed up
> Sonja


I'll try to remember to get a photo of Luke on Friday when he's going to his Nursery Hallowe'en party. This was him dressed as Little Frankenstein last year.....he looks such a baby, amazing what a year can do!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the yellow accent!! Using a smaller crochet hook and just single crochet stitch each row will give you a thicker/denser fabric and the staples won't show through it all. Looks like piping on a professionally done re-upholstery. There's no end to your talents.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we sure have and even those that haven't meet have become good friends. It is nice how much like family we are.
> You must be getting excited, not long until you are a gramma.


Yes as I'm sure I've said before I'm surprised at how excited I am. Only twice has the baby kindly kicked Grandma- its Mum is always too busy when I 'm around so s/he goes to sleep. Maybe she will slow down now but I won't hold my breathe waiting for that to happen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for some reason i don't eat that much over the holidays - sweets are really not a come on very often - and i can eat most anything - even chicken if it is soft. corn is the only vetetable that i can't eat. nothing raw which is ok. i will get a new plate one of these days - my mood right now doesn't allow me to think of much outside my daily existence - after the first of the year i hope to feel better. --- sam


Mum chops her food very small or blends it into soup, she says the flavour is a bit different but still very good. My friends says if people eat beets during the winter months they will feel better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Off up to Glasgow on the train this morning to meet "the girls" ...... Really not a great term for us as I'm the youngest at 63, but "the women" or "the ladies" just doesn't work, and when we get together we revert to teenagers again, so maybe it's not so far away from the truth! :lol: It's usually young ones who look at us as we roar with laughter once again, almost as if you are not allowed to laugh in public when you get older?!! :shock: :lol: I once had a teaching colleague (who was about 30 at the time) who decried a crowd of noisy, laughing women she had seen and remarked that they were all " more than forty!" Anyway I'd better get a move on, TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD home and now taking Sydney to visit her boyfriend and Sydney's friend. Sydney has gotten now that he will jump up to help DD put his harness on him. I'm attachin a video; hope it works. When I tried it it kept pausing.


What a good dog Sydney is .is he more grey than brown Gwen or is that just the way he showed up in the video. Used to have a harness on mishka but the man who trains police dogs advised us not to as with her being a sleigh dog all her power is in the front shoulders and legs so we were encouraging her to pull and run which wasn't funny in the winter well not for me 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes as I'm sure I've said before I'm surprised at how excited I am. Only twice has the baby kindly kicked Grandma- its Mum is always too busy when I 'm around so s/he goes to sleep. Maybe she will slow down now but I won't hold my breathe waiting for that to happen.


I never slowed down until the day I had mine, then it was only for a few days. I loved to feel the grand babies kicking, of course I'm sure their Mum was not pleased.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes as I'm sure I've said before I'm surprised at how excited I am. Only twice has the baby kindly kicked Grandma- its Mum is always too busy when I 'm around so s/he goes to sleep. Maybe she will slow down now but I won't hold my breathe waiting for that to happen.


I was taken by surprise too as I hadn't had any great longings to be a grandmother, but I can tell you it's the best thing ever! Much better than when you had your own, or that's been my experience anyway. I think you are just too busy doing everything else that has to be done when your own are small, but now it can all wait, I've got babies to play with! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am as excited as I am nervous, it is a very big change for me. Moving from Canada to the states wasn't so far, I'm only 35 miles from home.


Wonder how long it will take before you are talking with an English accent😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They aren't on my old iPad that is the first that came out but in the new one the family got me for Mothers Day & my birthday has them


My iPad is old and I have them. I think you might have to do something in settings , can't really remember but to get my Swedish keyboard I had to go to settings 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'll try to remember to get a photo of Luke on Friday when he's going to his Nursery Hallowe'en party. This was him dressed as Little Frankenstein last year.....he looks such a baby, amazing what a year can do!


Such a cute picture but you are right he was still a baby in this picture and now he is a handsome young boy
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Off up to Glasgow on the train this morning to meet "the girls" ...... Really not a great term for us as I'm the youngest at 63, but "the women" or "the ladies" just doesn't work, and when we get together we revert to teenagers again, so maybe it's not so far away from the truth! :lol: It's usually young ones who look at us as we roar with laughter once again, almost as if you are not allowed to laugh in public when you get older?!! :shock: :lol: I once had a teaching colleague (who was about 30 at the time) who decried a crowd of noisy, laughing women she had seen and remarked that they were all " more than forty!" Anyway I'd better get a move on, TTYL.


Have a nice day and laugh out very loud just for the fun of it 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I never slowed down until the day I had mine, then it was only for a few days. I loved to feel the grand babies kicking, of course I'm sure their Mum was not pleased.


Vick loves the kicking- as did I. She was a very disappointing baby rarely kicked. I woudl have a drink of coffee every couple of days just to make sure she was alive! And after MAryanne it was a real disappointment.
And I then discovered that if I wanted an awake gizzly baby just have a cup of coffee once Vicky was born. Needless to say I choose no coffee. And she was into her twenties before she could drink coke, coffee etc without getting high.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just been distracted by a very interesting link on mainly SHeltand knitting. Started of with an explanation of the differences between Old Shale and Feather and Fan whihc makes sense and in a way I might remeber and then moved on to the history of Shletand lace. 
https://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/ if anyone interested in it- the comments contain a lot of interesting information as various authors get involved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was taken by surprise too as I hadn't had any great longings to be a grandmother, but I can tell you it's the best thing ever! Much better than when you had your own, or that's been my experience anyway. I think you are just too busy doing everything else that has to be done when your own are small, but now it can all wait, I've got babies to play with! :lol:


I had no great desire to be a grandmother- let alone fit my life around grandchildren. But now if I needed to I think I would reasonably willingly (not that I think it is good for either of the generations).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, hoping every1 id feeling the best they can.

Have had a few attacks of that black demon (depression), mainly triggered by financial frustrations, loneliness, and general blah. Part od the problem, I have realised, is that now I am basically by myself, I have gotten out of routine and need to get back to a routine. Due to this, there have been several days ehere meds have been missed. Now that I gave realised this, I am making sure to have my meds with my first cuppa.

Have also been busy since I got home from the markets on Saturday, making knitted or crocheted cup cosies that fit the take-a-way coffee cups. Right now, working on an emerald green one in tunisian simple stitch. Will post picture later in week, when I have moee nade.

Will be vack on over next few days, but currently listening to a storm rumbling round yhe tidges. Going to check bom radars.

Sray safe every1


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wasted a good few hours yesterday evening trying to knit a pair of simple baby booties , made a cute little hat and decided to make booties and mittens using same stitch , mittens I had no problem with but booties was another matter . I knitted the first one to small . The second one perfect size but what I hadn't noticed in the first or the second one was that the stitch was different because I didn't knit it in the round . Third try knit in the round , knit 2 rounds before I realised I had used the long tail . I gave up and watched NCIS 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I was only supposed to work at the supper from 4-6 but other than a 1/2 hr break to eat supper with DH & the GKs, I worked til 8:30, didn't have the heart to leave when there was so much cleanup to do as many of the members are in their 70's & 80's. We served 280 so lots of dishes, still some food left so I was put dividing it into containers to send home with people as well as doing dishes. Nice to hear so many compliments on the good food. By the time we got to eat my beets were long gone as well as all the salads but we found lots to eat anyway. I brought home a large bag of Turkey for $5 & could have brought dressing, potatoes & gravy but left those for others. I think it was a very successful fund raiser.


 :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had no great desire to be a grandmother- let alone fit my life around grandchildren. But now if I needed to I think I would reasonably willingly (not that I think it is good for either of the generations).


I didn't want to be a grandmother either. Greg and Trish tried and tried for children before finding she was unable to conceive. I have felt that it was my fault for not wanting a grandchild. I know that's not true but it has haunted me for a long time now.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gwen, you are so talented! Your chair is lovely and the embroidery pattern will be perfect with it. You will have the colors of Provence when completed.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Luke has certainly xgrown up since last Halloween. He's such a sweetheart!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is stitched on a water soluable stabilizer that washes out but leaves it with a bit of body depending on how long you soak it in water. Here's a picture of what I've come up with but had to order some of my heavier weight stabilizer. The white you see behind the yellow trim will be dissolved away. This piece is just pinned on for now. I'll dissolve it before gluing it on. [/quote
> 
> I like the look of this one 👍👍 much daintier than the first one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I didn't want to be a grandmother either. Greg and Trish tried and tried for children before finding she was unable to conceive. I have felt that it was my fault for not wanting a grandchild. I know that's not true but it has haunted me for a long time now.


Silly isn't it how we think things and they negatively impact us even though we know our thoughts aren't right. As if your feelings could impact their fertility.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'll try to remember to get a photo of Luke on Friday when he's going to his Nursery Hallowe'en party. This was him dressed as Little Frankenstein last year.....he looks such a baby, amazing what a year can do!


What a cutie he was. My he sure has grown up since last Halloween.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Off up to Glasgow on the train this morning to meet "the girls" ...... Really not a great term for us as I'm the youngest at 63, but "the women" or "the ladies" just doesn't work, and when we get together we revert to teenagers again, so maybe it's not so far away from the truth! :lol: It's usually young ones who look at us as we roar with laughter once again, almost as if you are not allowed to laugh in public when you get older?!! :shock: :lol: I once had a teaching colleague (who was about 30 at the time) who decried a crowd of noisy, laughing women she had seen and remarked that they were all " more than forty!" Anyway I'd better get a move on, TTYL.


Enjoy your day and it's just fine to call yourselves the girls, just because you are older doesn't mean you aren't still girls.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was taken by surprise too as I hadn't had any great longings to be a grandmother, but I can tell you it's the best thing ever! Much better than when you had your own, or that's been my experience anyway. I think you are just too busy doing everything else that has to be done when your own are small, but now it can all wait, I've got babies to play with! :lol:


I was not in a hurry to be a gramma either, it was because my baby was only 2 when my first grandchild was born. I wouldn't trade any of my grands for the world, I enjoy being able to send them home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder how long it will take before you are talking with an English accent😄


i pick up accents too easy, when I was in London the first time Dave said it took me all of two days to sound likeI was from there. Different accent in West Yorkshire so it might be a while. My Canadian accent is still predominant and I've been in the states 17 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'll try to remember to get a photo of Luke on Friday when he's going to his Nursery Hallowe'en party. This was him dressed as Little Frankenstein last year.....he looks such a baby, amazing what a year can do!


He definitely looks little boy now, not last year's toddler!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick loves the kicking- as did I. She was a very disappointing baby rarely kicked. I woudl have a drink of coffee every couple of days just to make sure she was alive! And after MAryanne it was a real disappointment.
> And I then discovered that if I wanted an awake gizzly baby just have a cup of coffee once Vicky was born. Needless to say I choose no coffee. And she was into her twenties before she could drink coke, coffee etc without getting high.


Only two of mine were not very active. I was lucky the only thing couldn't have was garlic. I didn't drink coffee during any of my pregnancies I was told it was bad for the babies. I did drink lots of tea though. When my youngest stopped moving I was worried, the only way to get him to move was to drink apple juice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a good dog Sydney is .is he more grey than brown Gwen or is that just the way he showed up in the video. Used to have a harness on mishka but the man who trains police dogs advised us not to as with her being a sleigh dog all her power is in the front shoulders and legs so we were encouraging her to pull and run which wasn't funny in the winter well not for me
> Sonja


Ringo is much better behaved in a harness than in any other type of collar, etc. Not that his ancestry is a sleigh dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I imagine Mishka could easily have had you fall in winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My iPad is old and I have them. I think you might have to do something in settings , can't really remember but to get my Swedish keyboard I had to go to settings
> Sonja


How is a Swedish keyboard configured, is it not 'qwerty'?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just been distracted by a very interesting link on mainly SHeltand knitting. Started of with an explanation of the differences between Old Shale and Feather and Fan whihc makes sense and in a way I might remeber and then moved on to the history of Shletand lace.
> 
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
> 
> if anyone interested in it- the comments contain a lot of interesting information as various authors get involved.


I'll have to check this out as soon as I get back home this afternoon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just been distracted by a very interesting link on mainly SHeltand knitting. Started of with an explanation of the differences between Old Shale and Feather and Fan whihc makes sense and in a way I might remeber and then moved on to the history of Shletand lace.
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/ if anyone interested in it- the comments contain a lot of interesting information as various authors get involved.


That works better!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just been distracted by a very interesting link on mainly SHeltand knitting. Started of with an explanation of the differences between Old Shale and Feather and Fan whihc makes sense and in a way I might remeber and then moved on to the history of Shletand lace.
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/ if anyone interested in it- the comments contain a lot of interesting information as various authors get involved.


How interesting. Thank you for this!! :-D


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm still trying to de-stash my yarn. It's mostly acrylic or other non-natural fiber. I'm such a slow knitter that I know I'll never use it.


*Siouxann*, if you want to send any of the excess yarns you want to get out of the stash to me, I will be happy to take it to next year's KAP--if you won't be able to come yourself. The yarns you shared last fall were very much enjoyed (and scooped up quickly) by attendees.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I can do that! (Just be careful what you wish for! !)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your yarn stash can't take up too much more space than the containers Don took to KAP this year and then promptly began acquiring some more of them from SIL for several knitters. I will find room to store them until it's time for KAP or find some means of getting the skeins to Defiance if necessary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been enjoying your posts regarding how we have become friends even if we've never met face to face. It is so true that we have come to care for and about each other so much. AND having met up at least 3x so far, we really are getting to be close friends.

On the other hand, you are all such lovely ladies and gentlemen, whether at Sam's table or in person, that our lives have been enriched beyond measure. I am sorry that some have chosen to refrain from joining into the conversations, even solely at their own convenience, but am so happy to be here when I can.

I love you, sisters and brothers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your yarn stash can't take up too much more space than the containers Don took to KAP this year and then promptly began acquiring some more of them from SIL for several knitters. I will find room to store them until it's time for KAP or find some means of getting the skeins to Defiance if necessary.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm imagining a semi full of yarn pulling up at Sam's.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can understand wishing for Christmas long past although not 65 yrs ago, I was nit thought of then, lol.
Because both of my grandfathers lived with us Christmas was a very busy day at our house, Mom was youngest of 10 & Dad youngest of 6 & all the aunt, uncles & cousins made an appearance for Christmas. I'm sure it wasn't so great for Mom with all the cooking & dishes to do but I remember it as being a wonderful busy, happy affair. When we first moved here, it just didn't feel like Christmas at all.



thewren said:


> the teeth are not repairable unfortunately - several pieces are "missing" and probably not usable. nothing will change after the first of the new year - i just don't feel like dealing with it right now. i miss eating raw veggies - one of the joys of my life - but when i have my potatoes i always add canned veggies to them.
> 
> i admit - i am always glad to see the new year - holidays - i enjoy watching the children and seeing it through their eyes - and i enjoy the food - what i really want is it to be christmas 65 years ago and that cannot be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could have quite a parade of grand and great grandchildren in their costumes!


 :-D


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could have quite a parade of grand and great grandchildren in their costumes!


 :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would be great to see pictures of them all dressed up
> Sonja


Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK? I know they don't in South Africa where all of our doctors come from. Some of them just love getting dressed up as they never did it as kids. I think it is becoming a bigger deal here than when I was. Young, now lots of people put up outdoor decorations. I saw several interesting ones in town when I came home last night-a huge witch with floaty arms & a gigantic pumpkin with spiral moving eyes :lol: No point in me decorating as we never get any trick or treaters, son & DIL don't even bring the GKs. I always took our kids to see the in- laws.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Betty I am glad you asked if I could type out the pattern. I honestly didn't even think of it. So for Betty, Mags7 and Nannyof3.
> 
> Ripple baby afghan
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's great that your family is pitching in to help you get settled. Not so great to pay more for less space.
Hope it feels like home soon.



StellaK said:


> My daughter, granddaughter, and grandson were here most of the day. I am a lot more unpacked although it does not look like it at first glance. Many boxes were moved out of the second bedroom/studio to start arranging in there. Some were unpacked and others were left stacked in the living room. The kiln was moved out to the covered patio and snugly covered.
> Drapes were hung in the dining area, my daughter put up shelves in the utility closet which holds almost all of my food. I do not have a pantry in this house and I had two in the last one. I think I got into the habit of buying too much food which requires a lot of storage space. Some pictures were hung as well as my plate rack. Space needed to be found for large sculptures as I am not ready to give those up. There are still many boxes to unpack but I can see progress.
> I have been lucky in that my best friend owns an antique/resale shop and she has taken many items to resell. I have contributed five loads to charity, which was picked up from me. Once you know that many items have to go, you seem to lose your sentimentality for them.
> I am living in the new house which is at the Robert St. address. I have been here for the past three weeks. I really like the location of the new house. It is very close to areas I travel to in Boise. I am hoping this is home-like by Christmas.
> ...


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you for the information. I'll look for it this week.
> 
> I wasn't on here much this weekend. After clearing a small portion of uor jungle (5 pickup loads of yard waste!), I was too tired to do much more than just sit and recuperate. The rest will have to wait a bit.
> 
> Today Trish had invited some friends over for chili. That involved clearing her "jungle" of a dining room. Sometimes when I look at all the STUFF we have accumulated I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I think we're only a step or two away from being hoarders! I'm still trying to de-stash my yarn. It's mostly acrylic or other non-natural fiber. I'm such a slow knitter that I know I'll never use it.


Ha-Ha, I know what you mean. My husband calls me a craft hoarder!! And now we are moving my mom in and all her belongings, yikes!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> press on the button that looks like a globe next to your 123 button in the left hand bottom corner mine just come up from that . If they don't automatically come up you might have to go to settings and then keyboard
> Sonja


I have no " globe button" near my numbers on the old iPad , I'll have to go searching


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'll try to remember to get a photo of Luke on Friday when he's going to his Nursery Hallowe'en party. This was him dressed as Little Frankenstein last year.....he looks such a baby, amazing what a year can do!


He is so cute!! I could just hug him and twirl around like I do to mine!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm imagining a semi full of yarn pulling up at Sam's.


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, such cute photo of Luke, what a difference a year makes at that age
Have a great time with the girls. Does it take long to go to Glasgow by train? I was looking on the map, it doesn't look too far. Seems strange to travel by train, there is train service throughout Saskatoon,going east & west I think but few travel that way now as it is so very expensive. I just looked, to travel from Banff to Vancouver is $2200
I also have another silly question for you, can you see the coast of Ireland from the coast of Scotland? There was no scale on the map I was looking at but it doesn't look too far across, sort of like mainland British Columbia to Vancouver Island.26km/16 miles.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I never thought of that question, Bonnie. Looking forward to Kate's answer also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, cute clip of Sydney and DD.
Off to feed dogs, cats and burros.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh wow that looks great Gwen yes I can see that finishing your chair nicely
> What a great idea . Now I will have to add your sewing machine to the items that I really like in your house . If I show up with really large suitcases do not let me in :XD:


 :lol: You would be most welcome too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He really has grown since then hasn't he; sure not the toddler look any more. This was so cute last year.


KateB said:


> I'll try to remember to get a photo of Luke on Friday when he's going to his Nursery Hallowe'en party. This was him dressed as Little Frankenstein last year.....he looks such a baby, amazing what a year can do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like lots of fun for you and the girls! Be safe; not falls!!!


KateB said:


> Off up to Glasgow on the train this morning to meet "the girls" ...... Really not a great term for us as I'm the youngest at 63, but "the women" or "the ladies" just doesn't work, and when we get together we revert to teenagers again, so maybe it's not so far away from the truth! :lol: It's usually young ones who look at us as we roar with laughter once again, almost as if you are not allowed to laugh in public when you get older?!! :shock: :lol: I once had a teaching colleague (who was about 30 at the time) who decried a crowd of noisy, laughing women she had seen and remarked that they were all " more than forty!" Anyway I'd better get a move on, TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is more gray/black with light, light tan. At least tht is how I would describe him. His mom was solid black and his dad like he is. Most of his litter mates were the solid black. At times I wish I had aso gotten one of his siblings but don't think I could have handle two his size and rambunctiousness! LOL It would be nice for him to have a dog his size for him to play with though.


Swedenme said:


> What a good dog Sydney is .is he more grey than brown Gwen or is that just the way he showed up in the video. Used to have a harness on mishka but the man who trains police dogs advised us not to as with her being a sleigh dog all her power is in the front shoulders and legs so we were encouraging her to pull and run which wasn't funny in the winter well not for me
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We used to decorate a lot for Halloween; one year turned the front yard into a spooky grave yard. When the girls were youger we would have halloween parties instead of going trick or treating which they thoroughly enjoyed. This was both prior to DH and I marrying and I was a single parent and then after we married and had our youngest. Where DH & I live the kids don't come around trick or treating so having the party was a good alternative. So since all the kids are grown we don't decorate; in fact just gave oldes DD with all the kids all my decorations and DH is carting what she didn't want to Goodwill. Do still decorte for Christmas but have even cut back a bit on all those decorations.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK? I know they don't in South Africa where all of our doctors come from. Some of them just love getting dressed up as they never did it as kids. I think it is becoming a bigger deal here than when I was. Young, now lots of people put up outdoor decorations. I saw several interesting ones in town when I came home last night-a huge witch with floaty arms & a gigantic pumpkin with spiral moving eyes :lol: No point in me decorating as we never get any trick or treaters, son & DIL don't even bring the GKs. I always took our kids to see the in- laws.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps we should form our own Horders Anomynous for all of us knitters/crafters.....LOL....I sure would qualify. I'm forever saving things thinking....oooooo...what can I repurpose that into?????


Nannyof3 said:


> Ha-Ha, I know what you mean. My husband calls me a craft hoarder!! And now we are moving my mom in and all her belongings, yikes!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm almost finished the headband for middle DGD....dreaded black in color; hate knitting black. I'm deterined to get it finished before I have to go to dentist for cleaning today at 3 p.m. Going to do a quck check of the daily digest . TTYL


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm imagining a semi full of yarn pulling up at Sam's.


When I started trying to de-stash I could have come close to filling a semi! I'm down now to probably the back of a pickup truck. I recently got rid of a huge trash bag of various yarns to the sister of one of my friends. She knits dolls and sells them at craft fairs. I had some books that I gave up, too, one of them "How to Knit Your Own Zombie". She said that would be a big hit over Halloween.

Speaking of books, I have many of those to give also. I know that I will never get to knit from them and am offering them up to any who might be interested. I'll make up a list for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry. Hit the send button twice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is much better behaved in a harness than in any other type of collar, etc. Not that his ancestry is a sleigh dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I imagine Mishka could easily have had you fall in winter.


Mishka could definitley pull me along but. Had trouble with her when she was a puppy but now she is really good on the lead . Well once I actually get her walking although she has been a lot better that way as well
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is a Swedish keyboard configured, is it not 'qwerty'?


It's the same but the Swedish language has 3 more letters in the alphabet å ä ö and the Swedish keyboard also autocorrects in Swedish

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I'm imagining a semi full of yarn pulling up at Sam's.


I wonder if they would mind a stow away 😍. KAP must be a knitters ideal shop 
Lots of friends , friendly chatter , plenty of food , craft lessons and plenty of yarn/ craft items 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK? I know they don't in South Africa where all of our doctors come from. Some of them just love getting dressed up as they never did it as kids. I think it is becoming a bigger deal here than when I was. Young, now lots of people put up outdoor decorations. I saw several interesting ones in town when I came home last night-a huge witch with floaty arms & a gigantic pumpkin with spiral moving eyes :lol: No point in me decorating as we never get any trick or treaters, son & DIL don't even bring the GKs. I always took our kids to see the in- laws.


I recall Hallowe'en being quite a celebration, as a child growing up in Scotland, followed closely by the bonfires of Guy Fawkes, with potatoes cooked in the ashes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK? I know they don't in South Africa where all of our doctors come from. Some of them just love getting dressed up as they never did it as kids. I think it is becoming a bigger deal here than when I was. Young, now lots of people put up outdoor decorations. I saw several interesting ones in town when I came home last night-a huge witch with floaty arms & a gigantic pumpkin with spiral moving eyes :lol: No point in me decorating as we never get any trick or treaters, son & DIL don't even bring the GKs. I always took our kids to see the in- laws.


Yes it's big business here now . Sweden don't celebrate Halloween but some people are trying to get it going there but it's not really happening as they celebrate something similar at Easter . On Maundy Thursday the children dress up as old witches and carry baskets and go door to door for eggs 
Its a very old tradition 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, such cute photo of Luke, what a difference a year makes at that age
> Have a great time with the girls. Does it take long to go to Glasgow by train? I was looking on the map, it doesn't look too far. Seems strange to travel by train, there is train service throughout Saskatoon,going east & west I think but few travel that way now as it is so very expensive. I just looked, to travel from Banff to Vancouver is $2200
> I also have another silly question for you, can you see the coast of Ireland from the coast of Scotland? There was no scale on the map I was looking at but it doesn't look too far across, sort of like mainland British Columbia to Vancouver Island.26km/16 miles.


I know I'm not Kate but thought I would answer with my photo of Ireland from the Scottish mainland, taken in 2011. Some of the early Christian apostles made it over the water in coracles to spread the Gospel- this is the point where St Columba landed- there is a rock with the imprint of his sandals where he first preached the Word.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost finished the headband for middle DGD....dreaded black in color; hate knitting black. I'm deterined to get it finished before I have to go to dentist for cleaning today at 3 p.m. Going to do a quck check of the daily digest . TTYL


Look forward to seeing picture


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka could definitley pull me along but. Had trouble with her when she was a puppy but now she is really good on the lead . Well once I actually get her walking although she has been a lot better that way as well
> Sonja


She certainly has her moments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the same but the Swedish language has 3 more letters in the alphabet å ä ö and the Swedish keyboard also autocorrects in Swedish
> 
> Sonja


ah!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> When I started trying to de-stash I could have come close to filling a semi! I'm down now to probably the back of a pickup truck. I recently got rid of a huge trash bag of various yarns to the sister of one of my friends. She knits dolls and sells them at craft fairs. I had some books that I gave up, too, one of them "How to Knit Your Own Zombie". She said that would be a big hit over Halloween.
> 
> Speaking of books, I have many of those to give also. I know that I will never get to knit from them and am offering them up to any who might be interested. I'll make up a list for anyone who might be interested.


I don't have a large stash as I've only been knitting for nearly 2 years now 
But I did have a bundle of straight needles that I was given when learning to knit and I don't use any more so I took them along to a home for elderly people that can't manage in there own home no more . I also took some patterns I printed off and I had a fantastic visit with some ladies and I'm going back this week to help them chose some free patterns on the Internet to print off 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't have a large stash as I've only been knitting for nearly 2 years now
> But I did have a bundle of straight needles that I was given when learning to knit and I don't use any more so I took them along to a home for elderly people that can't manage in there own home no more . I also took some patterns I printed off and I had a fantastic visit with some ladies and I'm going back this week to help them chose some free patterns on the Internet to print off
> Sonja


Good idea, I am sure it is appreciated!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea, I am sure it is appreciated!


Hello Julie They had yarn but not enough needles so yes they were appreciated , especially the patterns as one lady said there is only so many hat and scarves you can knit . I left her the details of the my sandals and snowmen booties . I think hers will look a lot nicer than mine 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie They had yarn but not enough needles so yes they were appreciated , especially the patterns as one lady said there is only so many hat and scarves you can knit . I left her the details of the my sandals and snowmen booties . I think hers will look a lot nicer than mine
> Sonja


Sharing with other people does the heart good!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm imagining a semi full of yarn pulling up at Sam's.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for posting the photo. I thought it wasn't too far but haven't been there so wasn't sure. Maybe some day....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for posting the photo. I thought it wasn't too far but haven't been therenso wasn't sure. Maybe some day....


I trolled around in the website that was included for the Feather & Fan compared to Old Shale story and there are travel logs from all over -- just lovely and I sat here contemplating travels rather than knitting, crocheting, cooking and baking. I marvel at how much the people and places on this site have enriched my life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and then you can send them home to mother. --- sam



KateB said:


> I was taken by surprise too as I hadn't had any great longings to be a grandmother, but I can tell you it's the best thing ever! Much better than when you had your own, or that's been my experience anyway. I think you are just too busy doing everything else that has to be done when your own are small, but now it can all wait, I've got babies to play with! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


Wonderful news. Now that's really something that does the heart good!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


Good to hear he's feeling better, hope it continues


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together

Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will take a picture of heidi's face when i tell her it is full of yarn for me. --- sam



machriste said:


> I'm imagining a semi full of yarn pulling up at Sam's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

duh!!!!! i will take a picture of heidi's face when i tell her it is full of yarn for me. --- sam



machriste said:


> I'm imagining a semi full of yarn pulling up at Sam's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they yours? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, cute clip of Sydney and DD.
> Off to feed dogs, cats and burros.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know how they can look any nicer than yours - you are a fantastic knitter. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie They had yarn but not enough needles so yes they were appreciated , especially the patterns as one lady said there is only so many hat and scarves you can knit . I left her the details of the my sandals and snowmen booties . I think hers will look a lot nicer than mine
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know how they can look any nicer than yours - you are a fantastic knitter. --- sam


So true, Sonja is a master.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful news. Now that's really something that does the heart good!!!


Thank you Rookie and Bonnie .Youngest son even mentioned that he looked a lot better 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news sonja - tons of healing energy zooming his way to speed up the healing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, Sonja is a master.


Thank you Sam and Bonnie if you saw the mess I got into yesterday trying to knit a small pair of booties you wouldn't think so😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


They look beautiful Bonnie. Can really see the beads on the scarf . I've only practised with some beads but I have a picture of a gorgeous pair of white toddler shoes covered in beads would love to try and make them one day 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful bonnie - the sweater is perfect - the scarf outstanding - love the color changes in the scarf. don't know where you find the time to knit. well done. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie They had yarn but not enough needles so yes they were appreciated , especially the patterns as one lady said there is only so many hat and scarves you can knit . I left her the details of the my sandals and snowmen booties . I think hers will look a lot nicer than mine
> Sonja


Sonja! you are being too modest- yours look pretty good to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for posting the photo. I thought it wasn't too far but haven't been there so wasn't sure. Maybe some day....


Close enough for Scots to have come and gone over the years to Ireland and back, for various reasons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


I am so glad for you Sonja, hopefully the treatments will give him lots of time, as well as enjoyment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Lovely work, Bonnie- especially the scarf- I bet you were glad to finish the cast on, though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely work, Bonnie- especially the scarf- I bet you were glad to finish the cast on, though!


I agree, both pieces are lovely. I've only done the shawls that grow at each row; starting with 400 CO is quite intimidating to me. I did make one shawl that had over 300 CO, but because i was going to add a border, I used the crochet provisional cast on...I just kept chaining until I had over 300 of them. It was hard for me to keep the same tension in that many chains though.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


So happy to hear this news. May God continue to bless him!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Wonderful and perfect work!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so happy DS feeling better and not needing oxygen.
Sam, good heavens no, animals are ones I'm pet sitting until Thursday. Fun to play with but Maya is quite enough. In fact, Winnie, the wee cocker/maltese mix, my friend Betty adopted is living with us for ten days. So for awhile we have 2 dogs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is good news sonja - tons of healing energy zooming his way to speed up the healing. --- sam


I agree with Sam. You must be so pleased,Sonja.
How are you today, Sam.?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry for my absence yesterday. Slept in.mother in law cane for a visit in the morning. A friend of ours we haven't seen in about a year stopped by in the evening abd the couple who used to live in our basement at the house showed up last night. 

I laid down for a rest yesterday with a headache and when I woke up I had a sore throat. Up and down through the night. 
Even more sore this morning. 

Been in my pajamas under a blanket watching movies and working on the baby blanket.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry for my absence yesterday. Slept in.mother in law cane for a visit in the morning. A friend of ours we haven't seen in about a year stopped by in the evening abd the couple who used to live in our basement at the house showed up last night.
> 
> I laid down for a rest yesterday with a headache and when I woke up I had a sore throat. Up and down through the night.
> Even more sore this morning.
> ...


It is good that you had visitors, but not good that you aren't well, please see your doctor, you have had enough illness already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now THAT is fabulous news!!! Miracles do happen you know. Never ever give up on a full recovery.


Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both of these are just beautiful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm only through page 12...left the computer off over the weekend as I needed a break, so will try to get caught up. I did make good progress on the quilt (have now gone from bottom to top up the middle, yay me!), and yesterday I knitted most of the day, so it was quiet, which I like!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We haven't had any problem with out fake tree that fits into its stand snugly, but we've been known to time the tops of trees to the drapery rods with fishing line to bring them straight and to keep them from falling. Putting up the real Christmas trees were always a challenge so we finally opted for the fake one.


The only time we had any trouble was when we had our big dog, who was a big puppy that Christmas--he thought the "balls" on the tree were for him! So after we realized we had to take all the round ornaments and put them at the back where he couldn't see them, it was fine. The Boys did climb it when they were kittens, but they managed not to topple it--I did still anchor it to the wall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I see I missed a birthday--hope it was wonderful & filled with blessings. 

Stella, hugs to you, dear. Please take care.

Sending healing thoughts for Marianne as well.

Must go dig up something to fix for supper now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad for you Sonja, hopefully the treatments will give him lots of time, as well as enjoyment.


Thank you Julie . I lose track but I think he has another week before he goes back in so hopefully a week of feeling good 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof3 said:


> So happy to hear this news. May God continue to bless him!!


Thank you and I do hope so


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I lose track but I think he has another week before he goes back in so hopefully a week of feeling good
> Sonja


Keeping you all in prayer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I agree with Sam. You must be so pleased,Sonja.
> How are you today, Sam.?


Thank you Martina and Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now THAT is fabulous news!!! Miracles do happen you know. Never ever give up on a full recovery.


Thank you so much Gwen . I hope that every day 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


Good to hear your oldest son was feeling and looking better. Also good he didn't need the oxygen as much. 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Lovely sweater, I like the addition of sleves and the scarf is just darling


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sometimes it seems quick to me but then other times it seems to be taking forever. While she is staying well she is unsurprisingly getting very tired and so finishes Tuesday as it has got just too hard to keep going. Maybe she will slow down- but doubt it unless she has to.


I always thought the last four weeks were a year long! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
All welcome!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK? I know they don't in South Africa where all of our doctors come from. Some of them just love getting dressed up as they never did it as kids. I think it is becoming a bigger deal here than when I was. Young, now lots of people put up outdoor decorations. I saw several interesting ones in town when I came home last night-a huge witch with floaty arms & a gigantic pumpkin with spiral moving eyes :lol: No point in me decorating as we never get any trick or treaters, son & DIL don't even bring the GKs. I always took our kids to see the in- laws.


In Scotland we celebrate Hallowe'en and did so even back when my mother was a child. However when I was small we didn't always dress up as any particular person or thing, I can remember going out with my dad's jacket, hat...and his pipe! We also had to do something for our "Halligalotions" like a song, poem, joke or even a dance! The idea of Trick-or-treat has only come from the States in the last few years. Where we live we don't see any houses decorated for Hallowe'en unless they are holding a party.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, such cute photo of Luke, what a difference a year makes at that age
> Have a great time with the girls. Does it take long to go to Glasgow by train? I was looking on the map, it doesn't look too far. Seems strange to travel by train, there is train service throughout Saskatoon,going east & west I think but few travel that way now as it is so very expensive. I just looked, to travel from Banff to Vancouver is $2200
> I also have another silly question for you, can you see the coast of Ireland from the coast of Scotland? There was no scale on the map I was looking at but it doesn't look too far across, sort of like mainland British Columbia to Vancouver Island.26km/16 miles.


It takes just under an hour from Largs to Glasgow by train and costs me just over £6 (about 12 Canadian dollars) for a Senior return ticket.
From certain West coast parts of Scotland (eg the Isle of Arran). You can see Ireland, but only on a day with good visibility. At the nearest point to Scotland, (the Mull of Kintyre, yes as in the song!) Ireland is only about 11 miles away.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


I wish I could join you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Sweater & scarf are both lovely, Bonnie. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Martina. 

Gwen the soup looks good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


Looks delicious


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening all. Sorry haven't been around much. Just got out of rehab again. Trouble with my lumbar area. Found out today after another xray I have a compression fracture of L3. I am so tired of being in pain. See a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flyng to Florida next week for to stay. DH is being driven by our God daughter in our car to Florida. Hope all is well with everyone and chat more later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening all. Sorry haven't been around much. Just got out of rehab again. Trouble with my lumbar area. Found out today after another xray I have a compression fracture of L3. I am so tired of being in pain. See a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flyng to Florida next week for to stay. DH is being driven by our God daughter in our car to Florida. Hope all is well with everyone and chat more later.


So sorry to hear about your lumbar area fracture and so sorry that you're in so much pain. So glad that you'll be going to FL...hope gthe flight isn't too uncomfortable and painful for you. Air travel is certainly not the luxury it once was. I hope things settle in and settle down for you once you get there. I'm guessing that the sale of the PA house will be put on the back burner until you are able to deal with it and the physical move of your things to FL.

Good to see you posting; we've been worried about you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful bonnie - the sweater is perfect - the scarf outstanding - love the color changes in the scarf. don't know where you find the time to knit. well done. --- sam


When I sit down in the evening I've always got something going & those are all quick knits.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sweater & scarf are both lovely, Bonnie. :thumbup:


They sure are.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It takes just under an hour from Largs to Glasgow by train and costs me just over £6 (about 12 Canadian dollars) for a Senior return ticket.
> From certain West coast parts of Scotland (eg the Isle of Arran). You can see Ireland, but only on a day with good visibility. At the nearest point to Scotland, (the Mull of Kintyre, yes as in the song!) Ireland is only about 11 miles away.


Wow, that's pretty reasonable travel. Thanks for the geography lesson, I sure hope to visit some day & see where my relatives came from


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearlone, so sorry you fractured back. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl one, sorry to hear about the lumbar problem. I hope the move to Florida isn't too painful for you.

Thanks for all the compliments on my knits. Hope the GD is happy with the sweater & it fits.

I got the curtains made & hung up, son is happy with them.

DH had to go to Lloyd late this afternoon for repairs so I went along & went to the grand opening of our new Michaels craft store. I got a jewelry making kit @ 40% off to go with the sweater for GDs birthday & a few other little things.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so happy DS feeling better and not needing oxygen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry for my absence yesterday. Slept in.mother in law cane for a visit in the morning. A friend of ours we haven't seen in about a year stopped by in the evening abd the couple who used to live in our basement at the house showed up last night.
> 
> I laid down for a rest yesterday with a headache and when I woke up I had a sore throat. Up and down through the night.
> Even more sore this morning.
> ...


I hope you're feeling better! Be sure to listen to your body and see a doctor if you don't feel any improvement.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sonja, so glad that your son is feeling better!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was not in a hurry to be a gramma either, it was because my baby was only 2 when my first grandchild was born. I wouldn't trade any of my grands for the world, I enjoy being able to send them home.


Mum found it hard enough with a 13 year old still when MAryanne came. Rather hard to get too involved with a grandbaby when looking after your own 2 year old. Unless of course you looked after the grandbaby while caring for your own.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Only two of mine were not very active. I was lucky the only thing couldn't have was garlic. I didn't drink coffee during any of my pregnancies I was told it was bad for the babies. I did drink lots of tea though. When my youngest stopped moving I was worried, the only way to get him to move was to drink apple juice.


Coffee to get a baby moving makes sense- what on earth would be in apple juice to stimulate him?
I was reading that now they tell parents to make the kid move every day by poking it if it hasn't moved . I tried that with Vicky and she would just ignore me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, such cute photo of Luke, what a difference a year makes at that age
> Have a great time with the girls. Does it take long to go to Glasgow by train? I was looking on the map, it doesn't look too far. Seems strange to travel by train, there is train service throughout Saskatoon,going east & west I think but few travel that way now as it is so very expensive. I just looked, to travel from Banff to Vancouver is $2200
> I also have another silly question for you, can you see the coast of Ireland from the coast of Scotland? There was no scale on the map I was looking at but it doesn't look too far across, sort of like mainland British Columbia to Vancouver Island.26km/16 miles.


Trains are a part of our local public transport system. So when I go to the football at my teams homeground i usually catch a trainrather than drive. Catch them to other places as well.
But to use them to travel interstate is very expensive and with plane travel being so cheap and quick it is rarely worth it other than for the experience. A few years ago I did take a train to Melbourne- mainly becuase we wanted the car and I had a funny shoulder at that time which meant I couldn't make it in one day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


How encouraging that is for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening all. Sorry haven't been around much. Just got out of rehab again. Trouble with my lumbar area. Found out today after another xray I have a compression fracture of L3. I am so tired of being in pain. See a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flyng to Florida next week for to stay. DH is being driven by our God daughter in our car to Florida. Hope all is well with everyone and chat more later.


Not good news at all about the back. 
While flying is not all that comfortable it will be better than driving ( how long a trip is it? I'm assuming a long one but really have no idea).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am feeling good martina - thanks for asking - it was a beautiful sunny day so that helped. --- sam



martina said:


> I agree with Sam. You must be so pleased,Sonja.
> How are you today, Sam.?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks yummy gwen - what did you use for spices? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

has anyone ever tried to swim the distance. --- sam



KateB said:


> It takes just under an hour from Largs to Glasgow by train and costs me just over £6 (about 12 Canadian dollars) for a Senior return ticket.
> From certain West coast parts of Scotland (eg the Isle of Arran). You can see Ireland, but only on a day with good visibility. At the nearest point to Scotland, (the Mull of Kintyre, yes as in the song!) Ireland is only about 11 miles away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pearl - do you have a good doctor in florida that can help you with your pain? sending both of you tons of healing energy. enjoy the winter. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Evening all. Sorry haven't been around much. Just got out of rehab again. Trouble with my lumbar area. Found out today after another xray I have a compression fracture of L3. I am so tired of being in pain. See a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flyng to Florida next week for to stay. DH is being driven by our God daughter in our car to Florida. Hope all is well with everyone and chat more later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the scarf does not look like a quick knit - i read the directions - no - not a quick knit in my book. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When I sit down in the evening I've always got something going & those are all quick knits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with good driving it can be done in eighteen hours. at least from here to ft myers beach. --- sam



darowil said:


> Not good news at all about the back.
> While flying is not all that comfortable it will be better than driving ( how long a trip is it? I'm assuming a long one but really have no idea).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

huh - everyone must be in bed. fancy that. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> huh - everyone must be in bed. fancy that. --- sam


It's morning here Sam well early morning and I'm wide awake been out with mishka she likes the chilly cold mornings and I like the peacefulness 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to hear your oldest son was feeling and looking better. Also good he didn't need the oxygen as much. 👍👍


Thank you Caren it was really good to see him Like that 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


To late for me to come kitchen will be closed home everyone enjoyed your soup Gwen 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It takes just under an hour from Largs to Glasgow by train and costs me just over £6 (about 12 Canadian dollars) for a Senior return ticket.
> From certain West coast parts of Scotland (eg the Isle of Arran). You can see Ireland, but only on a day with good visibility. At the nearest point to Scotland, (the Mull of Kintyre, yes as in the song!) Ireland is only about 11 miles away.


I thought maybe from one of the islands and now I'm wondering if you can see Ireland from Wales will have to go check


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Betty I am glad you asked if I could type out the pattern. I honestly didn't even think of it. So for Betty, Mags7 and Nannyof3.
> 
> Ripple baby afghan
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was started by fireball dave - from london - originally it was meant to run from friday at five to sunday evening - but as more came to the table the post leaked onto monday - then on to tuesday - you get the picture? dave shared a lot of his london life and "the boy" he was raising. i think he sat at the head of the table for almost two years - caren help me here - then he asked me to take it over - and here we are some years later. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The KTP was started by FireballDave, back in 2011, he used to start us at 11pm GMT, with a dart thrown at a map to give a geographical reference, a small knitting pattern- usually for egg cosies, and much good advice about cooking. Dave pulled out sometime later, and Sam was roped in to start us off week by week. Darowil who does the medical bulletins, and KateB who does the lists, were asked to help me out, when Sam asked me to give him a break. Margaret invented the summaries.


Thank you Julie. You all do a wonderful job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> with good driving it can be done in eighteen hours. at least from here to ft myers beach. --- sam


I'm not in bed Sam (from your next post).
18 hours is a long time to spend in a car with a fractured vertebrae as I suspected. 
I guess for those in the UK and NZ it seems like a very long time fluster!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My little boy is sooooo tired.


Beautiful dog. I see he really has a rough life at your house😉 where is his pillow and blankie?😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* you are so kind to think of me in regard to the chair. I will keep on moving to keep on moving...LOL.
> 
> I have finished (sort of) the chair I am redoing. You (meaning any one on KTP) need to give me your feedback on the trim. Without the trim to you can see the stapels. So I've tried to crochet (yes me crocheting} a "ribbon" to go around the skirt. my feelings won't be hurt so please be frank. I'm trying to avoid spending more $ which is why I'm attempting to crochet the trim. After talking with Julie I'm inclined to making it more dense or waiting until Monday when Hobby Lobby is open and use a coupon to get % off of just plain ribbon. The yellow ribbon I have on hand is too narrow wouldn't you know it.


Nice job on recovering that chair.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I just like making baby items and for some reason I get these ideas in my head and I think I can knit them . These will go in most likely go in my charity box
> Sonja


You don't think you can knit them, you DO knit them and do a lovely job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Sonja, so glad that your son is feeling better!


Thank you Kate and Sue


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes you did good. It was started to give like minded people from around the world a place to chat with each other. His hopes were that some of these people would meet up with each other in person and become good friends. He loved to cook as well as knit and shared his reciepts with everyone. He also shared patterns for egg cosies and napkin rings, there is also a phone case and tie pattern.


Thank you too Caren. Nice to,know all the little details.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My new iPad has pages of emotions built in so I imagine that's what they're from


Mine too. I got mine last year for my birthday.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My daughter, granddaughter, and grandson were here most of the day. I am a lot more unpacked although it does not look like it at first glance. Many boxes were moved out of the second bedroom/studio to start arranging in there. Some were unpacked and others were left stacked in the living room. The kiln was moved out to the covered patio and snugly covered.
> Drapes were hung in the dining area, my daughter put up shelves in the utility closet which holds almost all of my food. I do not have a pantry in this house and I had two in the last one. I think I got into the habit of buying too much food which requires a lot of storage space. Some pictures were hung as well as my plate rack. Space needed to be found for large sculptures as I am not ready to give those up. There are still many boxes to unpack but I can see progress
> 
> I have been lucky in that my best friend owns an antique/resale shop and she has taken many items to resell. I have contributed five loads to charity, which was picked up from me. Once you know that many items have to go, you seem to lose your sentimentality for them.
> ...


Glad you got some help. Going smaller is tough when you weren't ready and prepared for it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the teeth are not repairable unfortunately - several pieces are "missing" and probably not usable. nothing will change after the first of the new year - i just don't feel like dealing with it right now. i miss eating raw veggies - one of the joys of my life - but when i have my potatoes i always add canned veggies to them.
> 
> i admit - i am always glad to see the new year - holidays - i enjoy watching the children and seeing it through their eyes - and i enjoy the food - what i really want is it to be christmas 65 years ago and that cannot be.
> 
> ...


I guess next time you will be putting them in your pocket again Sam.😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was taken by surprise too as I hadn't had any great longings to be a grandmother, but I can tell you it's the best thing ever! Much better than when you had your own, or that's been my experience anyway. I think you are just too busy doing everything else that has to be done when your own are small, but now it can all wait, I've got babies to play with! :lol:


I was a Grandma at 39 and I sure was not ready for that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Trains are a part of our local public transport system. So when I go to the football at my teams homeground i usually catch a trainrather than drive. Catch them to other places as well.
> But to use them to travel interstate is very expensive and with plane travel being so cheap and quick it is rarely worth it other than for the experience. A few years ago I did take a train to Melbourne- mainly becuase we wanted the car and I had a funny shoulder at that time which meant I couldn't make it in one day.


We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


That is so nice to hear Sonya.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Both very nice Bonnie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


On my way!!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening all. Sorry haven't been around much. Just got out of rehab again. Trouble with my lumbar area. Found out today after another xray I have a compression fracture of L3. I am so tired of being in pain. See a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flyng to Florida next week for to stay. DH is being driven by our God daughter in our car to Florida. Hope all is well with everyone and chat more later.


Will be thinking about you. You have had more than your share of health troubles.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


Wonderful pictures.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all,
I didn't comment on anything yesterday so some of my posts are probably old news by now. 
Got the scarf finished and made a hat for a DGD who will be 14 on Sunday. She requested a new hat with a pink Pom Pom. Have to shop for something to go,with it and have a couple of ideas.

I saw 2 little one year old yorkies today advertised that need homes and cannot be separated. I told DH I answered the post and said we would take them. 
I was kidding of course but I sure got " the look"
If I could afford all the care I would take them then we would have 4 yorkies. That would keep me out of trouble&#128512;
Youngest DD is coming tomorrow to help me make candles. 
Sam I hope you are feeling better. You are sounding a little down in the dumps. Will try and figure out how to send pictures. I am pretty hopeless when it comes to theses gadgets.
Melody hope you are feeling better. There is a bad bug going around here.
I sure hope I don't pick it up from the kids at school because if my DH gets sick it is usually not nice with the health problems he already has.
Hugs to all whether you need them or not.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

This came up on my FB page.... for those that like to make Christmas slippers 

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-knit-christmas-slippers


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Coffee to get a baby moving makes sense- what on earth would be in apple juice to stimulate him?
> I was reading that now they tell parents to make the kid move every day by poking it if it hasn't moved . I tried that with Vicky and she would just ignore me.


Fortunately ( ? ) didn't have that problem as my two kicked constantly! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> has anyone ever tried to swim the distance. --- sam


No idea...certainly wouldn't be me, that water is freezing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not in bed Sam (from your next post).
> 18 hours is a long time to spend in a car with a fractured vertebrae as I suspected.
> I guess for those in the UK and NZ it seems like a very long time fluster!


Definitely seems like a " long time fluster " to me! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've been enjoying your posts regarding how we have become friends even if we've never met face to face. It is so true that we have come to care for and about each other so much. AND having met up at least 3x so far, we really are getting to be close friends.
> 
> On the other hand, you are all such lovely ladies and gentlemen, whether at Sam's table or in person, that our lives have been enriched beyond measure. I am sorry that some have chosen to refrain from joining into the conversations, even solely at their own convenience, but am so happy to be here when I can.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: True. I cant imagine being without the TP family now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


I would so love to head your way again, I feel homesick seeing photos like this!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum found it hard enough with a 13 year old still when MAryanne came. Rather hard to get too involved with a grandbaby when looking after your own 2 year old. Unless of course you looked after the grandbaby while caring for your own.


It was a bit difficulty at first, my youngest two are 15 months apart so there was also a three year old. They all get along very well still. I'm glad there is a break in grandbabies at the moment with Seth being the youngest. I have a few years yet before my youngest three think about having any.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: True. I cant imagine being without the TP family now.


I sure can't- mind you I would have alot more knitting time! But people time is very important (even if it is online).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was a bit difficulty at first, my youngest two are 15 months apart so there was also a three year old. They all get along very well still. I'm glad there is a break in grandbabies at the moment with Seth being the youngest. I have a few years yet before my youngest three think about having any.


Same generation age-wise. In some ways you two probably have mor ein common with your oldest grandchild than with there older siblings.
I know that David's (youngest DB) and my memories of child hood are totally different. My last 2 years of high school I stayed with an aunt during the wek and then while I was home while I did my nursing training I was working full-time shift work. And David started school the year I started my training.
And he has no memories of Dad while Dad was an important figure inmy life.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie They had yarn but not enough needles so yes they were appreciated , especially the patterns as one lady said there is only so many hat and scarves you can knit . I left her the details of the my sandals and snowmen booties . I think hers will look a lot nicer than mine
> Sonja


 :thumbup: That was so nice of you to do that for them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


Fantastic for him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Beautiful work Bonnie! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Coffee to get a baby moving makes sense- what on earth would be in apple juice to stimulate him?
> I was reading that now they tell parents to make the kid move every day by poking it if it hasn't moved . I tried that with Vicky and she would just ignore me.


The sugar in the apple juice. Yes they do tell you to poke the baby, when that didn't work they suggested apple juice. It was only in the last month, before that he moved all the time. I talked to Michael told him he needed to move so he would kick then stop. When he was finally born he was blue as could be. The cord had sealed shut that had the midwife worried seems how they let me go for a month partially dialated and going in and out of labour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry for my absence yesterday. Slept in.mother in law cane for a visit in the morning. A friend of ours we haven't seen in about a year stopped by in the evening abd the couple who used to live in our basement at the house showed up last night.
> 
> I laid down for a rest yesterday with a headache and when I woke up I had a sore throat. Up and down through the night.
> Even more sore this morning.
> ...


I hope the sore throat doesnt last. Feel better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


I recognize that 😁😀😀 haven't been on the steam train yet but it is on my list.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


YUMMO That looks seriously good Gwen.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearl one, I hope you get your back pain controlled and soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This came up on my FB page.... for those that like to make Christmas slippers
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-knit-christmas-slippers


Thank you, there are some pretty nice slippers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I was a Grandma at 39 and I sure was not ready for that.


No I wouldn't have been ready at that age either but I bet you love being a grandma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is so nice to hear Sonya.


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Will be thinking about you. You have had more than your share of health troubles.


Sorry to hear that you have more health problems . Must be awful to be in constant pain hope you have a comfortable flight and get better soon 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same generation age-wise. In some ways you two probably have mor ein common with your oldest grandchild than with there older siblings.
> I know that David's (youngest DB) and my memories of child hood are totally different. My last 2 years of high school I stayed with an aunt during the wek and then while I was home while I did my nursing training I was working full-time shift work. And David started school the year I started my training.
> And he has no memories of Dad while Dad was an important figure inmy life.


Yes they do have more in common. it is nice that my bunch stick together, all their kids are close with each other too.

My dad was an important figure in my life as well but, wasn't around for much of my brother's. He does have memories of dad just very differnt from ones I had.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> This came up on my FB page.... for those that like to make Christmas slippers
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-knit-christmas-slippers


They look great Cathy I wonder if I can knit the Santa ones


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They look great Cathy I wonder if I can knit the Santa ones


Of course you could! 

Mum was a little brighter today. I did my good deed for the day while I was there. There was a meeting on and about 4 residents including mum were just sitting in the activity room... nothing happening. So I found one of their quizz books and we did some puzzle quizzes for nearly half an hour.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sonja so glad oldest son is feeling well enough to get out and about without oxygen.

Bonnie the sweater and the shawl are beautiful.

Mel so sorry your feeling ill. I have had a cold for the last week woke up this morning with a sore throat myself. Have a dr. appt for tomorrow morning so if antibiotic needed can get it then. Hope you feel better soon. 

Gwen soup looks yummy bet its even better today!

Pearlone hope that your flight is swift and comfortable and that you are pain free soon.

Sonja love the pictures of the train, Hagrid also! I have gone by train (not steam) from my home to Chicago a few times. Not a lot of time savings (about 2 hours away) though driving in Chicago itself is crazy and so it saves on the nerves and once in the city itself I imagine it is a bit quicker than driving, would that be right Rookie? At times it has been as cheap as $11.00 one way and I think the highest I paid was $28.00 one way. I am looking to travel to Colorado by train next summer to see my friend that moved there a couple of years ago.

I was afraid DS2 was going to make me a grandma while he was in high school! He kindly waited until he was 23 and DGS has been the only one for 6 years. That is the nice thing about having 2 within 3 months. They will have someone to play with especially since they will be the first girls in the family and the pregnant girls have enjoyed sharing their experience with each other also. One has an older child already and the other is just 19 and this is her first so helpful to her to have someone going through it now also. 

I have the first day of my seminar today and a 40 minute drive ahead of me to get there so best get moving! Hope you all have wonderful, fun filled, pain free day!

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate you brought back some good memories. My mom always made the kids that came to our door on halloween do somsething before she would give them treat. It was so much fun watching them.



KateB said:


> In Scotland we celebrate Hallowe'en and did so even back when my mother was a child. However when I was small we didn't always dress up as any particular person or thing, I can remember going out with my dad's jacket, hat...and his pipe! We also had to do something for our "Halligalotions" like a song, poem, joke or even a dance! The idea of Trick-or-treat has only come from the States in the last few years. Where we live we don't see any houses decorated for Hallowe'en unless they are holding a party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pearlone I am so sorry you are having so much pain. Do you already have a doctor in FL that can continue your pain management and rehab? I hope your God daughter will be able to stay awhile to help you get settled in. You are in my prayers.



pearlone said:


> Evening all. Sorry haven't been around much. Just got out of rehab again. Trouble with my lumbar area. Found out today after another xray I have a compression fracture of L3. I am so tired of being in pain. See a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flyng to Florida next week for to stay. DH is being driven by our God daughter in our car to Florida. Hope all is well with everyone and chat more later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not Pearlone but Traveling from PA to FL would take 2-3 days at least depending on where in PA and FL. My mom's family lived in PA and it always took us 2 days to go visit them and depending on where in FL to go from here it alone could be 2-3 days. All depends on location in each state and how long you drive each day. Definitely not a short trip.


darowil said:


> Not good news at all about the back.
> While flying is not all that comfortable it will be better than driving ( how long a trip is it? I'm assuming a long one but really have no idea).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not much spices; sea salt, black pepper, basil, garlic.....not spicy at all since DH's tummy was a bit upset. He then ended up not eating just going to bed. Froze 1/2 the soup and put 1/2 in the fridge. Eve the broath was a vegetable broth so I figured I can always add meat to it or still eat it as is. I tasted pretty good; DD and I both enjoyed it. 


thewren said:


> that looks yummy gwen - what did you use for spices? --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Goodnight all, I am nearly asleep. 10pm but I am tired.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mags I was barely 43 when I became a gma; not ready then either as I had a 2 year old myself!



mags7 said:


> I was a Grandma at 39 and I sure was not ready for that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Sonja. Ahhh; how I wish I could see these sights in person. I always have dreamed of being able to travel not just here in the USA but all over. I do so enjoy all the pictures everyone posts. 


Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


Great pictures!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilynn I do hope you figure out how to take/post the pictures. I've always wanted to make candles. Funny folks always thought I must make them since I used to make soap. Anyway, would love to see the candles. Do you pour the into molds, dip them, fill containers???
Also hope you and DH do not catch the bug that is making it's way through the schools in your area. My first year teaching I think I caught everything but after that I rarely got sick. You might want to take some echinaechia (sp) or something as a preventative before going back to teach you class.


mags7 said:


> Hello all,
> I didn't comment on anything yesterday so some of my posts are probably old news by now.
> Got the scarf finished and made a hat for a DGD who will be 14 on Sunday. She requested a new hat with a pink Pom Pom. Have to shop for something to go,with it and have a couple of ideas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did the one style last year but copied the other style (both knit). I think I'll make myself a pair! Thanks for posting these!


sugarsugar said:


> This came up on my FB page.... for those that like to make Christmas slippers
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-knit-christmas-slippers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! I get to "see" you folks more than anyone!


sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: True. I cant imagine being without the TP family now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Hello Julie They had yarn but not enough needles so yes they were appreciated , especially the patterns as one lady said there is only so many hat and scarves you can knit . I left her the details of the my sandals and snowmen booties . I think hers will look a lot nicer than mine 
Sonja


(next from SugarSugar)
That was so nice of you to do that for them.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That was very nice of you Sonja; agree with Cathy. I should do that as i have a vase full of old straights. I had all kinds of plans to do things for the folks at the nursing home where my mom was after she passed but I just could not bring myself to go back in there. The closest I came was to take a friend of mine to check out the place as a home for her ailing mom and I couldn't get past the entry room. Just too hard. Ad eve now more than 10 years later just the thought of it make me uncomfortable. So to me that was extremely kind of you Sonja.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you can Sonja. I did them last year and you are by far a much better knitter than I am. I'm hoping to make the elf ones for myself.


Swedenme said:


> They look great Cathy I wonder if I can knit the Santa ones


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be safe traveling to the seminar Dawn. Hope it will be worthwhile.  It has been so good seeing you posting more lately.


Pup lover said:


> Sonja so glad oldest son is feeling well enough to get out and about without oxygen.
> 
> Bonnie the sweater and the shawl are beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Of course you could!
> 
> Mum was a little brighter today. I did my good deed for the day while I was there. There was a meeting on and about 4 residents including mum were just sitting in the activity room... nothing happening. So I found one of their quizz books and we did some puzzle quizzes for nearly half an hour.


What a great idea and I bet you all enjoyed yourselves 
Glad your mum was a little brighter Cathy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute 
Here's the link if anyone is interested 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are amazing. That is so cute.


Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute
> Here's the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share morning coffee today seems how the iPad is cooperating. 

Also DD#2, Her DH and three of their kids from last Halloween. I was in England at the time, the kids wanted to make sure I got to see them dressed up. 

Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Julie. You all do a wonderful job.


 :thumbup: I do very little now, other than standing in when Kate or Margaret needs a break.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute
> Here's the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


That is so cute, what a fabulous job. 👍👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not in bed Sam (from your next post).
> 18 hours is a long time to spend in a car with a fractured vertebrae as I suspected.
> I guess for those in the UK and NZ it seems like a very long time fluster!


We would have gone north and south and into the ocean in that much time- could easily have taken in a ferry crossing to the South Island.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


What a beautiful old train, Sonja! love the photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute
> Here's the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


Lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We would have gone north and south and into the ocean in that much time- could easily have taken in a ferry crossing to the South Island.


I was thinking with the tunnel we could be across Europe in that time 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking with the tunnel we could be across Europe in that time 😄


They will never be able to have a tunnel across Cooks Strait- too many fault lines, and some of the worst tidal rips any where. I must go back to bed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I recognize that 😁😀😀 haven't been on the steam train yet but it is on my list.


There is a similar steam train route over near Skipton which is close to where you will be living . I've never been just heard someone mention it 
But the ones here go through some very scenic countryside 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They will never be able to have a tunnel across Cooks Strait- too many fault lines, and some of the worst tidal rips any where. I must go back to bed!


Goodnight hope you get some sleep


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I recognize that 😁😀😀 haven't been on the steam train yet but it is on my list.


There's one that runs from Fort William to Mallaig, but only during the summer months I think.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I do very little now, other than standing in when Kate or Margaret needs a break.


And we are very grateful for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


Thanks Sonja, love the pictures!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, glAd DM feeling brighter.
Sonja, lovely hat and mitts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope DH feels better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanted to stop in an say Hello on this beautiful, crisp, Autumn day. I'm going to check on a blouse I had some work done on and they've never called me. Told me it would be 2 weeks but it has taken much longer now. Thought it would be ready for when I went to Canada and that was weeks ago.

Started the Hedgehog Mittens and they really are fun to do at the beginning but I can see from last night that you don't want to be tired. Didn't have a problem doing the quill stitch, thanks to the youtube video our KP user Kimmyz did. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
My hand did a spasm thing and finger went every which way. LOL Stopped and massaged it and kept going. Will try again today when I finish running around. Will post a photo when I have enough to show.

Hugs to all and hope to see you later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a similar steam train route over near Skipton which is close to where you will be living . I've never been just heard someone mention it
> But the ones here go through some very scenic countryside
> Sonja


I've heard of it too but not been on it. James loves going on the train, we have a couple trips planned for warmer weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the scarf does not look like a quick knit - i read the directions - no - not a quick knit in my book. lol --- sam


I used to think peope were nuts calling anything lacy a " quick knit" but these only have 28 rows of fancy pattern & the back side is all purls, so only 14 complicated rows.I put markers between each pattern repeat so I could see any mistake quickly. The center is all short rows stocking stitch. The thing that really slowed me down was adding the beads, that's kind of tedious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's morning here Sam well early morning and I'm wide awake been out with mishka she likes the chilly cold mornings and I like the peacefulness
> Sonja


If you like cold chilly mornings, you would love it here this morning :roll: 
We have a sciff of snow, still to dark for a photo, & a howling wind. -8C/17F. Supposed to get more snow today. The weather channel still says it will warm later in the week but they have dropped the predicted temperature considerably so I'm betting it won't happen & winter will be here. Just in time for Halloween, as usual. There's a reason why here all costumes are purchased big enough to go over a snowsuit :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know you can Sonja. I did them last year and you are by far a much better knitter than I am. I'm hoping to make the elf ones for myself.


After the fiasco I have just had trying to make a pair of booties to a style I wanted I said to myself that's it no more booties / shoes for a while and here I am less than a couple of hours later thinking about booties / slippers again 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No idea...certainly wouldn't be me, that water is freezing!


Is it off the coast of Scotland or Ireland that has that gigantic whirlpool created by the tides? We saw something on TV about it, looked like a scary place. I would think beside being very cold the currents would make swimming impossible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to stop in an say Hello on this beautiful, crisp, Autumn day. I'm going to check on a blouse I had some work done on and they've never called me. Told me it would be 2 weeks but it has taken much longer now. Thought it would be ready for when I went to Canada and that was weeks ago.
> 
> Started the Hedgehog Mittens and they really are fun to do at the beginning but I can see from last night that you don't want to be tired. Didn't have a problem doing the quill stitch, thanks to the youtube video our KP user Kimmyz did. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> My hand did a spasm thing and finger went every which way. LOL Stopped and massaged it and kept going. Will try again today when I finish running around. Will post a photo when I have enough to show.
> ...


I can't wait to see how you are coming along with the hedgehog mittens. Sending soothing energy, spams are no fun at all. 
I am not going to even think about starting them until after I'm settled. Right now I'm working on slippers for a few of my crew and mittens/gloves for the grands. They will get them as I finish, starting with the two youngest and working my way to te oldest. Doing the slippers the same way, Michael and Tony (GF) get theirs first, then Chrissy and her BF and so on.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My turn to vent on here:

Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.

Those are the ''fun'' parts of my expectations for today. The further complication is that my homeowner's insurance is being cancelled because, and I quote, ''You have a pit bull in your home.''

The problem is that the retarded dog (see above reference) is not a pit bull. He is a sadly mistreated Staffordshire terrier which was physically and emotionally brutalized as a ''bait dog'' in NYC for pit bulls. This dog is so anxiety-riddled from those experiences that he is pretty much useless as a pet. HE sleeps, eats, and wanders around crying for human contact because he can't remember where he last saw a human being. So much for Susan's rescue effort!

I've just finished a Sprite (clear) soda/pop and there's a bowl of Jello (no red) in the fridge setting up. Theses are not even on my list of foods considered appetizing on a day that includes otherwise edible foods! I mean it's not even near lunch time and I'm drinking pop and preparing Jello for myself. Bleh!!!!!


On the other hand, I can see large insect wandering back and forth across the upper window here on the second floor in the cold. It's 39F out there!

Think I'd better go back to knitting and ignore the rumblings below my lungs. You do know that if I weren't hungry this all might be funny, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> After the fiasco I have just had trying to make a pair of booties to a style I wanted I said to myself that's it no more booties / shoes for a while and here I am less than a couple of hours later thinking about booties / slippers again
> Sonja


I did the samething with mittens and headbands several times, just to start another pair with a new design. Mostly now I'm finishing off larger projects or ripping them out if there is too much to finish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like cold chilly mornings, you would love it here this morning :roll:
> We have a sciff of snow, still to dark for a photo, & a howling wind. -8C/17F. Supposed to get more snow today. The weather channel still says it will warm later in the week but they have dropped the predicted temperature considerably so I'm betting it won't happen & winter will be here. Just in time for Halloween, as usual. There's a reason why here all costumes are purchased big enough to go over a snowsuit :roll:


Shock horror but one of the main things I miss about home is the snow . When I was a trainee nursery teacher one of my jobs was to help the little ones who wanted to play out get the snow suits , waterproofs , and boots on and you could guarantee that I would just get the last one all ready and someone would say " I need to go to the toilet " and there would be a chorus of " I do too
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, great pictures. I've wanted to take the steam train that runs into the Alberta Badlands but the only times I've been in the area there was a car show in town & all seats were booked. Cute hat & mitts.

Caren, nice slippers.

Cathy, great thst you have a new career in the making as activity director,lol. I'm sure the seniors lovedmthe attention.

Darlene, hope your hand spasm goes away quickly. Looking forward to seeing the hedgehog mitts. Do they only come in a kit or can you buy just the pattern?

Well, must get moving, it's DHs birthday & he's requested carrot cake. I invited son & family for supper but they are at GSs hockey game so will stop later for cake. I have bowling this afternoon & the flu shot clinic is right after so I better have everything done as I don't know how long I will have to wait for that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilynn I do hope you figure out how to take/post the pictures. I've always wanted to make candles. Funny folks always thought I must make them since I used to make soap. Anyway, would love to see the candles. Do you pour the into molds, dip them, fill containers???
> Also hope you and DH do not catch the bug that is making it's way through the schools in your area. My first year teaching I think I caught everything but after that I rarely got sick. You might want to take some echinaechia (sp) or something as a preventative before going back to teach you class.


I would love to see the candles too Marilyn . I got some lovely handmade beeswax ones as a gift and often wondered how to make them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are amazing. That is so cute.


Thank you Gwen I really liked the pattern . Very easy and didn't use a lot of yarn think I will knit some more to fill up my charity box 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just received an email yesterday extolling the joys of having a colonoscopy, if I can figure out how to copy it I will post if for your enjoyment, lol.
We used to make appointments & give out the " go-lightly" , what a misnomer if ever was one. I used to tell people they must plan to stay home as they would hit the eye of a needle at 40 paces! I got some strange looks but often when the patient came back they would thank me for the stern warning. My DH didn't listen when I told him & thought he would go to town for coffee, Good thing there were trees along the way!

Hope the whole procedure goes well & you get your house insurance sorted out. Why do they care what kind of dog you have??



jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share morning coffee today seems how the iPad is cooperating.
> 
> Also DD#2, Her DH and three of their kids from last Halloween. I was in England at the time, the kids wanted to make sure I got to see them dressed up.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Love the t/shirt Caren . I mutter a lot to myself , Definitly wriggle the sticks and then surprise myself never mind anyone else when I make something 😄
Lovely picture of your daughter and her family , great seeing the Halloween pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Carolyn Galbraith <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, Oct 25, 2015 at 12:36 AM
Subject: FW: THE PULITZER COLONOSCOPY - article by Dave Barry
To: Bish Mary <[email protected]>

Subject: THE PULITZER COLONOSCOPY - article by Dave Barry

ABOUT THE WRITER:

Dave Barry is a Pulitzer Prize-winning humor columnist for the Miami Herald.

Colonoscopy Journal:

I called my friend Andy Sable, a gastroenterologist, to make an appointment for a colonoscopy.

A few days later, in his office, Andy showed me a color diagram of the colon, a lengthy organ that appears to go all over the place, at one point passing briefly through Minneapolis.

Then Andy explained the colonoscopy procedure to me in a thorough, reassuring and patient manner.

I nodded thoughtfully, but I didn't really hear anything he said, because my brain was shrieking, 'HE'S GOING TO STICK A TUBE 17,000 FEET UP YOUR BEHIND!'

I left Andy's office with some written instructions, and a prescription for a product called 'Go Lightly,' which comes in a box large enough to hold a microwave oven. I will discuss Go Lightly in detail later; for now suffice it to say that we must never allow it to fall into the hands of America 's enemies.

I spent the next several days productively sitting around being nervous.

Then, on the day before my colonoscopy, I began my preparation. In accordance with my instructions, I didn't eat any solid food that day; all I had was chicken broth, which is basically water, only with less flavor.

Then, in the evening, I took the Go Lightly. You mix two packets of powder together in a one-litre plastic jug, then you fill it with lukewarm water. (For those unfamiliar with the metric system, a litre is about 32 gallons). Then you have to drink the whole jug. This takes about an hour, because Go Lightly tastes - and here I am being kind - like a mixture of goat spit and urinal cleanser, with just a hint of lemon.

The instructions for Go Lightly, clearly written by somebody with a great sense of humor, state that after you drink it, 'a loose, watery bowel movement may result.'

This is kind of like saying that after you jump off your roof, you may experience contact with the ground.

Go Lightly is a nuclear laxative. I don't want to be too graphic, here, but, have you ever seen a space-shuttle launch? This is pretty much the Go Lightly experience, with you as the shuttle. There are times when you wish the commode had a seat belt. You spend several hours pretty much confined to the bathroom, spurting violently. You eliminate everything. And then, when you figure you must be totally empty, you have to drink another litre of Go Lightly, at which point, as far as I can tell, your bowels travel into the future and start eliminating food that you have not even eaten yet.

After an action-packed evening, I finally got to sleep.

The next morning my wife drove me to the clinic. I was very nervous. Not only was I worried about the procedure, but I had been experiencing occasional return bouts of Go Lightly spurtage. I was thinking, 'What if I spurt on Andy? How do you apologize to a friend for something like that? Flowers would not be enough.

At the clinic I had to sign many forms acknowledging that I understood and totally agreed with whatever the heck the forms said. Then they led me to a room full of other colonoscopy people, where I went inside a little curtained space and took off my clothes and put on one of those hospital garments designed by sadist perverts, the kind that, when you put it on, makes you feel even more naked than when you are actually naked.

Then a nurse named Eddie put a little needle in a vein in my left hand. Ordinarily I would have fainted, but Eddie was very good, and I was already lying down. Eddie also told me that some people put vodka in their Go Lightly.

At first I was ticked off that I hadn't thought of this, but then I pondered what would happen if you got yourself too tipsy to make it to the bathroom, so you were staggering around in full Fire Hose Mode. You would have no choice but to burn your house.

When everything was ready, Eddie wheeled me into the procedure room, where Andy was waiting with a nurse and an anesthesiologist. I did not see the 17,000-foot tube, but I knew Andy had it hidden around there somewhere. I was seriously nervous at this point.

Andy had me roll over on my left side, and the anesthesiologist began hooking something up to the needle in my hand.

There was music playing in the room, and I realized that the song was 'Dancing Queen' by ABBA. I remarked to Andy that, of all the songs that could be playing during this particular procedure, 'Dancing Queen' had to be the least appropriate.

'You want me to turn it up?' said Andy, from somewhere behind me...

'Ha ha,' I said. And then it was time, the moment I had been dreading for more than a decade. If you are squeamish, prepare yourself, because I am going to tell you, in explicit detail, exactly what it was like.

I have no idea. Really. I slept through it. One moment, ABBA was yelling 'Dancing Queen, feel the beat of the tambourine,' and the next moment, I was back in the other room, waking up in a very mellow mood.

Andy was looking down at me and asking me how I felt. I felt excellent. I felt even more excellent when Andy told me that It was all over, and that my colon had passed with flying colors. I have never been prouder of an internal organ.

On the subject of Colonoscopies... 
Colonoscopies are no joke, but these comments during the exam were quite humorous. A physician claimed that the following are actual comments made by his patients (predominately male) while he was performing their colonoscopies:

1. Take it easy Doc. Youre boldly going where no man has gone before.

2. 'Find Amelia Earhart yet?'

3. 'Can you hear me NOW?'

4. 'Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?'

5 'You know, in Arkansas, we're now legally married.'

6. 'Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?'

7. 'You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out...'

8. 'Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!'

9. 'If your hand doesn't fit, you must quit!'

10. 'Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity.'

11. 'You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't you?'

12. 'God, now I know why I am not gay'

And the best one of all:

13. 'Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is not up there?'

No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 2015.0.6173 / Virus Database: 4450/10879 - Release Date: 10/24/15


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Caren and Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the t/shirt Caren . I mutter a lot to myself , Definitly wriggle the sticks and then surprise myself never mind anyone else when I make something 😄
> Lovely picture of your daughter and her family , great seeing the Halloween pictures
> Sonja


 :thumbup:

Sorry about all the dead space in the colonoscopy joke, can't figure out how to edit it. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shock horror but one of the main things I miss about home is the snow . When I was a trainee nursery teacher one of my jobs was to help the little ones who wanted to play out get the snow suits , waterproofs , and boots on and you could guarantee that I would just get the last one all ready and someone would say " I need to go to the toilet " and there would be a chorus of " I do too
> Sonja


Of couse, you always ask if they have to pee before you start dressing them but it's always no then :roll:

OK, I'm really off this time :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about all the dead space in the colonoscopy joke, can't figure out how to edit it. :roll:


If you still have time to edit it just backspace the blank spaces, gets rid of the dead space.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


The day of prep for the colonoscopy is dreadful and that's even if it goes uneventfully. Adding trips, yukky food, chills, and other side effects makes it even worse. It makes the actual procedure seem like a walk in the park if that all goes well. I hope that it all comes out clear today ... and tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute
> Here's the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


Where Did you get the pattern for the mittens Please?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about all the dead space in the colonoscopy joke, can't figure out how to edit it. :roll:


Dave Barry is a very funny guy....I especially liked the part about purging food that hadn't even been eaten yet.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lol. I understand your dilemma and your frustration Joy! You are correct if you weren't hungry you would see the humor also. Prayers for good results on your tests.



jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on herhttps://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10206580847393308&id=1635310696
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> Those are the ''fun'' parts of my expectations for today. The further complication is that my homeowner's insurance is being cancelled because, and I quote, ''You have a pit bull in your home.''
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Am managing to stay awake so far listening to someone talk about bookkeeping is BORING. Hoping for a good lunch. Raining and dreary here today. Wished I had brought my knitting thought it would be rude though. Here a picture I took off the moon lady night you can just make out the line off cloud across it


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok here's the moon sorry


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Why do they care what kind of dog you have??


Bonnie, in the US, pit bulls have acquired a vicious reputation because they have been trained to fight other pit bulls for money in illegal betting operations. Such fights often go until one of the dogs is killed. If one dog does not perform well enough to make a good deal of money, they are often dumped and assumed to starve to death.

Susan's dog was rescued from Central Park in NYC after he'd been cast aside because of his injuries. Staffordshire are shown in the AKC dog shows in New York. They are built much like an American bulldog but with much bulkier jaw pads. They are larger animals and their faces are different from pits. People who have only vague ideas of pit bull conformation and no idea regarding Staffordshires automatically jumped to the wrong identification. Being insurance people, they've jumped on this policy to keep from liability in case there is a claim of attack by a vicious dog.

Pit bulls that have been misused in such dog fight arenas are not socialized and having known little more than pain and maltreatment would naturally be self-protective and would attack without thinking about whether a near-by human was friendly or helpful since they've known no other contact. Some of the breed have even killed or viciously mauled children and adults if they get loose or are dumped.

I don't know of any insurance underwriters that cover such breeds. But the automatic assumption is very disappointing. Yet most homeowners who have pit bulls will not report that fact to the insurer. For my insurer, it is beside the point that I told the inspector that we had the Staffy in the house and that he was distinctly NOT a pit bull. He did not see the dog nor did he ask to see him but did label him as such in the report. All of which probably explains why they jumped my homeowners' premium $230USD without explanation, now that I think of it. Which of course hiked my mortgage payment considerably.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I can't wait to see how you are coming along with the hedgehog mittens. Sending soothing energy, spams are no fun at all.
> I am not going to even think about starting them until after I'm settled. Right now I'm working on slippers for a few of my crew and mittens/gloves for the grands. They will get them as I finish, starting with the two youngest and working my way to te oldest. Doing the slippers the same way, Michael and Tony (GF) get theirs first, then Chrissy and her BF and so on.


Slippers are gorgeous Caren look lovely and warm 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


Oh sounds awful I have never had one and I don't want to have one . Hope everything goes ok tomorrow 
Also hope you get your insurance sorted 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Where Did you get the pattern for the mittens Please?


I just made it up to go with the hat . Very simple , if you are interested I'll send you a PM 
Sonja


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok here's the moon sorry


That is such a great picture!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, love the slippers. You have certainly given yourself quite an agenda to get done before heading off to the UK and living happily ever after!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Goodnight hope you get some sleep


Slept quite well, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And we are very grateful for it! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What great halloween costumes! I bet they are having fun.

I loved the t-shirt; most definately need to get one.

Time sure is moving quickly to your move. Know I am sending you lots of hugs and positive wishes for a wonderful future with James. XXOOXX


NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share morning coffee today seems how the iPad is cooperating.
> 
> Also DD#2, Her DH and three of their kids from last Halloween. I was in England at the time, the kids wanted to make sure I got to see them dressed up.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And you (Julie) do a marvelous job too! I know they really appreciate it as well as those of us depending on the summary. Thanks so mucJulie.

I just finished the headband/earwrap for the middle DGD. Hate working with black. In the photo it doesn't look as black as it is; looks gray here. It will go with the green fingerless mitts with the black skull on them. Now to move on to the youngest DGD's gift....



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I do very little now, other than standing in when Kate or Margaret needs a break.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Feeling a bit sick at my stomach. DH was sick last night; hope I haven't caught it. Gotta go...TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And you (Julie) do a marvelous job too! I know they really appreciate it as well as those of us depending on the summary. Thanks so mucJulie.
> 
> I just finished the headband/earwrap for the middle DGD. Hate working with black. In the photo it doesn't look as black as it is; looks gray here. It will go with the green fingerless mitts with the black skull on them. Now to move on to the youngest DGD's gift....


Great looking headband Gwen . You must have quite a few presents made now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling a bit sick at my stomach. DH was sick last night; hope I haven't caught it. Gotta go...TTYL


Hope you have not caught it, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And you (Julie) do a marvelous job too! I know they really appreciate it as well as those of us depending on the summary. Thanks so mucJulie.
> 
> I just finished the headband/earwrap for the middle DGD. Hate working with black. In the photo it doesn't look as black as it is; looks gray here. It will go with the green fingerless mitts with the black skull on them. Now to move on to the youngest DGD's gift....


Cameras and monitors seem to have their own interpretation of colour! Nice work, Gwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone interested in making the snowmen booties I've come up with a simple way of making them .instead of me giving my long boring instructions to everyone . I made a couple of pairs just using basic free bootie patterns and just changing the cuffs to 
10 rows of garter stitch followed by 1inch of 2x2rib still using the white colour . Then 1and a half inch in 2colours . 2rows of each colour
Eyes are just 2 French knots 
Nose cast on 4 sts and knit 4 rows cast off sew small seam . I used 3 ply yarn 
Scarf cast on 3sts knit to length. Required 

Hope this helps any one who wants to knit them 
Sonja


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And you (Julie) do a marvelous job too! I know they really appreciate it as well as those of us depending on the summary. Thanks so mucJulie.
> 
> I just finished the headband/earwrap for the middle DGD. Hate working with black. In the photo it doesn't look as black as it is; looks gray here. It will go with the green fingerless mitts with the black skull on them. Now to move on to the youngest DGD's gift....


Love the headband! Is the braid sort of a cable only on steroids? Is there a pattern for it or is it your own design? I think that doing it in black would bevery hard on the eyes.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone interested in making the snowmen booties I've come up with a simple way of making them .instead of me giving my long boring instructions to everyone . I made a couple of pairs just using basic free bootie patterns and just changing the cuffs to
> 10 rows of garter stitch followed by 1inch of 2x2rib still using the white colour . Then 1and a half inch in 2colours . 2rows of each colour
> Eyes are just 2 French knots
> Nose cast on 4 sts and knit 4 rows cast off sew small seam . I used 3 ply yarn
> ...


Thank you! !


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the t/shirt Caren . I mutter a lot to myself , Definitly wriggle the sticks and then surprise myself never mind anyone else when I make something 😄
> Lovely picture of your daughter and her family , great seeing the Halloween pictures
> Sonja


Thank you! I do te same thing I am amazed when something turns out te way I've planned it too. 😁😁😀😀😳 thank you, I can't wait to see what they will be this year.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh sounds awful I have never had one and I don't want to have one . Hope everything goes ok tomorrow
> Also hope you get your insurance sorted
> Sonja


The procedure itself isn't painful since they sedate you. It's the preparation the day before that is the hard part!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling a bit sick at my stomach. DH was sick last night; hope I haven't caught it. Gotta go...TTYL


Hope you feel better! Having a good lie-down will help.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Slippers are gorgeous Caren look lovely and warm
> Sonja


Thank you! Michael said they are very warm and he loves them. While he was here today he wore them, only took them off when we went out to the garden. All the veggies have been dug and are waiting to be washed and canned or frozen. 👍👍 one less thing to worry about getting finished.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, love the slippers. You have certainly given yourself quite an agenda to get done before heading off to the UK and living happily ever after!


Thank you, it works up pretty quickly. Some will get mailed after I get there no way I'll have them all finished


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What great halloween costumes! I bet they are having fun.
> 
> I loved the t-shirt; most definately need to get one.
> 
> Time sure is moving quickly to your move. Know I am sending you lots of hugs and positive wishes for a wonderful future with James. XXOOXX


They have a ball every year, Halloween was always a favorite. I might get to see some of them all dressed up this year.

Thank you just a little over a week now.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I just made it up to go with the hat . Very simple , if you are interested I'll send you a PM
> Sonja


Yes Please and thank you!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just made it up to go with the hat . Very simple , if you are interested I'll send you a PM
> Sonja


Yes please. 😁😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And you (Julie) do a marvelous job too! I know they really appreciate it as well as those of us depending on the summary. Thanks so mucJulie.
> 
> I just finished the headband/earwrap for the middle DGD. Hate working with black. In the photo it doesn't look as black as it is; looks gray here. It will go with the green fingerless mitts with the black skull on them. Now to move on to the youngest DGD's gift....


That has turned out lovely. I find colours rarely look the same shade.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OJoy, been there, done that. Awful. My sympathy.
Gwen, hope you feel better. 
Daralene, I almost started hedgehog as they are darling. Hope you can finish with no more hand spasm.
Fed dogs, cats, burros, walked Maya half an hour. Off to let dogs out for midmorning walk.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The procedure itself isn't painful since they sedate you. It's the preparation the day before that is the hard part!


The first colonoscopy I had was done without any anesthesia at all.

One time I had an upper GI done. When I asked it the tech would turn the screen a little so that I could see what my insides looked like because I, of course was not wearing my glasses, he promptly removed any chance of me seeing my personal interior at all. That was protocol. I thought it would be interesting to see what so many others have had ample opportunity to look at and into.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics everyone.
Hugs to all in need and who are not feeling well.
Went back to bed when Gage left for school. Slept off and on until noon. Have a cough now as well as headache and sore throat. Feels like I am swallowing a cactus &#128078; 

Will call the dr tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics everyone.
> Hugs to all in need and who are not feeling well.
> Went back to bed when Gage left for school. Slept off and on until noon. Have a cough now as well as headache and sore throat. Feels like I am swallowing a cactus 👎
> 
> Will call the dr tomorrow.


Oh no, get better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free mitten pattern - very unique --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/10/26/ancient-stitch-mittens/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figured someone had to be up somewhere. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's morning here Sam well early morning and I'm wide awake been out with mishka she likes the chilly cold mornings and I like the peacefulness
> Sonja


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I cannot even imagine having a colonoscopy without anesthesia. I'm so sorry you had to endure that. The marvels of modern medicine, thank you to whomever invented them!



jheiens said:


> The first colonoscopy I had was done without any anesthesia at all.
> 
> One time I had an upper GI done. When I asked it the tech would turn the screen a little so that I could see what my insides looked like because I, of course was not wearing my glasses, he promptly removed any chance of me seeing my personal interior at all. That was protocol. I thought it would be interesting to see what so many others have had ample opportunity to look at and into.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out. --- sam --- christmas tree decorations to knit.

http://create.yarnspirations.com/pub/sf/FormLink?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DYQpglLjHJlYQGkpjzbJKS4RrKzfzgek6D5zcfiezfYFrPjt7Tckf34XzczfOTXP8nC3VXMtX%3DYQpglLjHJlYQGjWBa1K1szgX0LCJBCDazbdDqEa2v3zbdzccFhSdXK3dzd3TDuPv7&_ei_=Er7syP_kVVP7JiOs-ar1Z2w.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i once drove nonstop from indianapolis to seattle in 46 hours - the dogs were so glad to be out of a moving car they almost kissed the pavement. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm not in bed Sam (from your next post).
> 18 hours is a long time to spend in a car with a fractured vertebrae as I suspected.
> I guess for those in the UK and NZ it seems like a very long time fluster!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love riding the train - how lucky you are. i don't recognize the second picture. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wonderful - thanks for sharing. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> This came up on my FB page.... for those that like to make Christmas slippers
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-knit-christmas-slippers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would assume the english channel was cold also. --- sam



KateB said:


> No idea...certainly wouldn't be me, that water is freezing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I think that DD#1 (Paula) is interested in making the green beans. However she does them will be fine, or not, depending on one's taste. With all that bread in one form or another, I'm thinking of passing on potatoes altogether. I'll wait until several of the regulars for the free lunch come back with ideas for their contributions before committing myself to anything else for the menu. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I've done meals for much larger groups before but never without a firm budget and helpers to prepare, as well as commercial-size ranges/ovens. I've mixed tossed salad in big black trash bags in order to be able to store them in the fridge and not have to make more before the meal could be served. One time I had 3 or 4 25# turkeys in the ovens at church, hours before SS and morning services. By the time Pastor got started on his sermon, the entire sanctuary had the savoriest aromas wafting up through the choir loft and among the congregants. Pastor finished up as quickly as he could decently do so.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I know Paula will do a good job, however she does the green beans. I just thought that plain beans would be simplest, and would therefore put my 2 cents in.

Do you have a number of big electric roasters, and the power capacity to plug them all in? That would be a huge help.

I can almost smell that dinner. No wonder pastor hurried through the sermon that day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could have quite a parade of grand and great grandchildren in their costumes!


We sure could! I will post the grands when I get pics. It might only be DD's two, as I have not heard about the other 2 yet. None of them will come here for trick or treat. And we don't get any trick or treaters here. Haven't for most of the 24 years we have been here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I caught up as well as possible. I kept dozing off as I read to time to get some sleep and off to work again tomorrow. I did find a costume to wear to the wedding reception. I found an apron that looks like a football referee so I intend to wear it and get a whistle and a ball cap to wear. At the end of the evening, I will leave the apron to the groom. I will have a busy week again this week. I am teaching a large knitting class tomorrow evening and will be kept busy at work again this week. I am on vacation at the end of this week and Monday of the following week. I intend to get together with Sam for lunch next Sunday. I am hoping Tami will be able to join us as well.
> 
> Darowil...So glad that things are settling well with your daughter's move.
> 
> ...


Mary, so far, I will be able to meet you all for lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - there is no doubt in my mind - probably no one's mind - that you could knit any of those slippers and they would be beautiful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They look great Cathy I wonder if I can knit the Santa ones


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics everyone.
> Hugs to all in need and who are not feeling well.
> Went back to bed when Gage left for school. Slept off and on until noon. Have a cough now as well as headache and sore throat. Feels like I am swallowing a cactus 👎
> 
> Will call the dr tomorrow.


Important you look after yourself, Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i don't know why you doubt yourself - your knitting is flawless and always beautiful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute
> Here's the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> free mitten pattern - very unique --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/10/26/ancient-stitch-mittens/


Those are awesome mittens, thank you and so different too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you are always ready to help out when needed - it is always a good feeling to know there is someone you can rely on as i have several times. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I do very little now, other than standing in when Kate or Margaret needs a break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but you are always ready to help out when needed - it is always a good feeling to know there is someone you can rely on as i have several times. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look great - are they crocheted? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I can't wait to see how you are coming along with the hedgehog mittens. Sending soothing energy, spams are no fun at all.
> I am not going to even think about starting them until after I'm settled. Right now I'm working on slippers for a few of my crew and mittens/gloves for the grands. They will get them as I finish, starting with the two youngest and working my way to te oldest. Doing the slippers the same way, Michael and Tony (GF) get theirs first, then Chrissy and her BF and so on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of hugs joy - hope everything goes well tomorrow. can you hold the dog at all and kind of give him some comfort? --- sam



jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Feeling better now. Never did vomit or have diahrrea but did almost pass out and had horrible stomach pains. Lay down and slept for about 2-3 hours. Got up feeling much better and have been sipping on ginger ale. Hopefully that is all the discomfort that I'll have. DH is feeling better now too. HIt really quickly and fortunately has seemed to pass just as quickly. Thanks for your concern Julie. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you have not caught it, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have headband & glove sets for 2 of the DGDs, one scarf for DstepD and htat's it. Still have 2 DDs, 1 DGD, 1 SIL, Sister, DD's boyfriend, 2 DGSs and of course DH. These are the "have to haves" so not nearly close enough to being finished as slow as I knit. But good to get the out of the way.


Swedenme said:


> Great looking headband Gwen . You must have quite a few presents made now
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja! Will copy this down and file away in hopes of getting these done too.


Swedenme said:


> Anyone interested in making the snowmen booties I've come up with a simple way of making them .instead of me giving my long boring instructions to everyone . I made a couple of pairs just using basic free bootie patterns and just changing the cuffs to
> 10 rows of garter stitch followed by 1inch of 2x2rib still using the white colour . Then 1and a half inch in 2colours . 2rows of each colour
> Eyes are just 2 French knots
> Nose cast on 4 sts and knit 4 rows cast off sew small seam . I used 3 ply yarn
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - i almost did't need "go lightly" reading this - i am still laughing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Carolyn Galbraith <[email protected]>
> Date: Sun, Oct 25, 2015 at 12:36 AM
> Subject: FW: THE PULITZER COLONOSCOPY - article by Dave Barry
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those look great - are they crocheted? --- sam


Yes they are, I find for slippers that need to be warm crochet is better. It seems to be thicker. I am going to make a pair several sizes too large and try felting them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling better now. Never did vomit or have diahrrea but did almost pass out and had horrible stomach pains. Lay down and slept for about 2-3 hours. Got up feeling much better and have been sipping on ginger ale. Hopefully that is all the discomfort that I'll have. DH is feeling better now too. HIt really quickly and fortunately has seemed to pass just as quickly. Thanks for your concern Julie.


Nice to have a good excuse for the Ginger Ale- I love the stuff! So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No cables at all! It is a freebie on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/olithia/braided-headband

It was posted here originally which is how I got it. Very easy thank goodess.


siouxann said:


> Love the headband! Is the braid sort of a cable only on steroids? Is there a pattern for it or is it your own design? I think that doing it in black would bevery hard on the eyes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love riding the train - how lucky you are. i don't recognize the second picture. --- sam


It's from the Harry Potter films . They used that station and the steam trains in the films 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about all the dead space in the colonoscopy joke, can't figure out how to edit it. :roll:


Loved it! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - i don't know why you doubt yourself - your knitting is flawless and always beautiful. --- sam


Thank you very much Sam for such a lovely compliment 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh sounds awful I have never had one and I don't want to have one . Hope everything goes ok tomorrow
> Also hope you get your insurance sorted
> Sonja


Me too, Joy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my...can't imagine not have anesthesia for that! Hope all went well today and will again tomorrow. I had missed your post and had to go back and find it.


jheiens said:


> The first colonoscopy I had was done without any anesthesia at all.
> One time I had an upper GI done. When I asked it the tech would turn the screen a little so that I could see what my insides looked like because I, of course was not wearing my glasses, he promptly removed any chance of me seeing my personal interior at all. That was protocol. I thought it would be interesting to see what so many others have had ample opportunity to look at and into.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there nothing you can do? ---- sam



jheiens said:


> Bonnie, in the US, pit bulls have acquired a vicious reputation because they have been trained to fight other pit bulls for money in illegal betting operations. Such fights often go until one of the dogs is killed. If one dog does not perform well enough to make a good deal of money, they are often dumped and assumed to starve to death.
> 
> Susan's dog was rescued from Central Park in NYC after he'd been cast aside because of his injuries. Staffordshire are shown in the AKC dog shows in New York. They are built much like an American bulldog but with much bulkier jaw pads. They are larger animals and their faces are different from pits. People who have only vague ideas of pit bull conformation and no idea regarding Staffordshires automatically jumped to the wrong identification. Being insurance people, they've jumped on this policy to keep from liability in case there is a claim of attack by a vicious dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> Slippers are gorgeous Caren look lovely and warm
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you question your knitting - most people don't just make up a pattern and then knit it and have it turn out as well as yours. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I just made it up to go with the hat . Very simple , if you are interested I'll send you a PM
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that turned out really well gwen - will look great with the gloves. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And you (Julie) do a marvelous job too! I know they really appreciate it as well as those of us depending on the summary. Thanks so mucJulie.
> 
> I just finished the headband/earwrap for the middle DGD. Hate working with black. In the photo it doesn't look as black as it is; looks gray here. It will go with the green fingerless mitts with the black skull on them. Now to move on to the youngest DGD's gift....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy - hope you have not caught it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling a bit sick at my stomach. DH was sick last night; hope I haven't caught it. Gotta go...TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I am so sorry about the house insurance and the alledge pit bull. Our insurance started to cancel us because we had a trampoline in the back fenced area. DH was so ticked he immediately put the trampoline in the front next to the road with a sign on it saying free and it was gone in less than 30 minutes. Hope you can get it straight. It is my understanding (may be incorrect) that the pitt bull is a decendent of the Staffordshire. But then again that is quite possibly incorrect info. Pits have been so mistreated thus misjudged.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The first colonoscopy I had was done without any anesthesia at all.
> 
> One time I had an upper GI done. When I asked it the tech would turn the screen a little so that I could see what my insides looked like because I, of course was not wearing my glasses, he promptly removed any chance of me seeing my personal interior at all. That was protocol. I thought it would be interesting to see what so many others have had ample opportunity to look at and into.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I've seen the arteries in my heart during an angiogram (they looked like trees!) and the inside of my womb during a hysteroscopy....that looked as though there were fronds waving about - I was waiting to see some fish swim by! Nobody turned the screens away, in fact I was encouraged to watch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Cameras and monitors seem to have their own interpretation of colour! Nice work, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Sam. May try them later on. 


thewren said:


> free mitten pattern - very unique --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/10/26/ancient-stitch-mittens/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news. --- sam ---- will have my sock in hand --- rotflmao



tami_ohio said:


> Mary, so far, I will be able to meet you all for lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - you need to hie yourself to the doctor asap - don't think this will go away on its own. sending tons of healing energy to jump start the healing. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Great pics everyone.
> Hugs to all in need and who are not feeling well.
> Went back to bed when Gage left for school. Slept off and on until noon. Have a cough now as well as headache and sore throat. Feels like I am swallowing a cactus 👎
> 
> Will call the dr tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute. Maybe if I start in the spring I would have them done for Christmas. I had great plans to make a wreath using all these deightful knitted leaves, acorns, etc. for this year and all I can say is I have the pattern and a pool noode to make the form. LOL


thewren said:


> check this out. --- sam --- christmas tree decorations to knit.
> 
> http://create.yarnspirations.com/pub/sf/FormLink?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DYQpglLjHJlYQGkpjzbJKS4RrKzfzgek6D5zcfiezfYFrPjt7Tckf34XzczfOTXP8nC3VXMtX%3DYQpglLjHJlYQGjWBa1K1szgX0LCJBCDazbdDqEa2v3zbdzccFhSdXK3dzd3TDuPv7&_ei_=Er7syP_kVVP7JiOs-ar1Z2w.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....and should we ask what we were doing to stay awake 46 hous???


thewren said:


> i once drove nonstop from indianapolis to seattle in 46 hours - the dogs were so glad to be out of a moving car they almost kissed the pavement. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is cool. I chickened out the chance to watch when having an amniosynthethis (sp??) when pregnant with Hannah. DH watched and thought it was cool but I just coudn't. During one of my knee surgeries done prior to having replacement my doctor videoed it and it was cool to watch. I so get into watching stuff like that. Just facinating. Probaby should have been a nurse or PA instead of a science teacher. LOL


KateB said:


> I've seen the arteries in my heart during an angiogram (they looked like trees!) and the inside of my womb during a hysteroscopy....that looked as though there were fronds waving about - I was waiting to see some fish swim by! Nobody turned the screens away, in fact I was encouraged to watch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

coffee and cigarettes. when i stopped for gas i pooed and peed the dogs - filled my thermos with coffee and made sure i had enough cigarettes till the next pit stop. i really did not start out to do that - it just sort of evolved. crossing the pass into seattle was the worst part of the trip - the road was so dirty with ashes you could not see the white lines and it was barely light. don't think i would try it again. the vw camper van i had also had to heat so it wasn't exactly the warmest ride. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....and should we ask what we were doing to stay awake 46 hous???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!!! Please don't put this off Melody.


thewren said:


> melody - you need to hie yourself to the doctor asap - don't think this will go away on its own. sending tons of healing energy to jump start the healing. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay off to start another headband for youngest DGD. Slightly different pattern but basically the same. Again a freebie. If interested go here for the tutorial.

http://annenorgaard.blogspot.com/2013/01/3-strand-cable-braid-tutorial.html

The only reason I'm changing patterns is this DGD is very slight and I'm afraid the other would be too wide for her head.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lordy that much coffee I would be wired to the gills!


thewren said:


> coffee and cigarettes. when i stopped for gas i pooed and peed the dogs - filled my thermos with coffee and made sure i had enough cigarettes till the next pit stop. i really did not start out to do that - it just sort of evolved. crossing the pass into seattle was the worst part of the trip - the road was so dirty with ashes you could not see the white lines and it was barely light. don't think i would try it again. the vw camper van i had also had to heat so it wasn't exactly the warmest ride. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is cool. I chickened out the chance to watch when having an amniosynthethis (sp??) when pregnant with Hannah. DH watched and thought it was cool but I just coudn't. During one of my knee surgeries done prior to having replacement my doctor videoed it and it was cool to watch. I so get into watching stuff like that. Just facinating. Probaby should have been a nurse or PA instead of a science teacher. LOL


I had an amniocentesis when I had my youngest .was told they would give me something so I wouldn't feel it but they didn't . Then just as they were going to do it a doctor came in said could he do it , I said yes thinking he's the doctor he knows what he's doing . He got a pen said X marks the spot and as he tried to stick a very long needle into my stomach said it's a very long time since I've did one of these, didn't get it right so the nurse ended up doing it 
I was so angry I'm surprised I never hit him . 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> If any of us were closer, of course, I'd appreciate the fellowship of working with any of our KTPers. I don't know how many volunteers will come forth, but they are beginning to come out of the woodwork; and we still have a month to go before the holiday.
> 
> It just blesses our hearts to see so many who are seeing themselves as able and accepted as helpers for those less fortunate than themselves. A few months ago, most would not have offered help, thinking themselves unacceptable to be giving rather than receiving from others.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think your family has helped to instill this sense of helping regardless of how much you have to share and those that are able to help whether big or small, will walk away feeling a sense of pride and compassion which will help boost their confidence. I admire your family for doing such a wonderful thing for those less advantaged.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay off to start another headband for youngest DGD. Slightly different pattern but basically the same. Again a freebie. If interested go here for the tutorial.
> 
> http://annenorgaard.blogspot.com/2013/01/3-strand-cable-braid-tutorial.html
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> When I started trying to de-stash I could have come close to filling a semi! I'm down now to probably the back of a pickup truck. I recently got rid of a huge trash bag of various yarns to the sister of one of my friends. She knits dolls and sells them at craft fairs. I had some books that I gave up, too, one of them "How to Knit Your Own Zombie". She said that would be a big hit over Halloween.
> 
> Speaking of books, I have many of those to give also. I know that I will never get to knit from them and am offering them up to any who might be interested. I'll make up a list for anyone who might be interested.


I am sure I have at least a pick up truck load!

I bet your friend will have fun with that book and the things she knits from it, for the craft fairs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if they would mind a stow away 😍. KAP must be a knitters ideal shop
> Lots of friends , friendly chatter , plenty of food , craft lessons and plenty of yarn/ craft items
> Sonja


If you can find someone to stow away with, come join us, Sonja!

So far, we are having a crochet workshop next year. In addition to the friends, chatter, food and yarn/craft items.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I'm not Kate but thought I would answer with my photo of Ireland from the Scottish mainland, taken in 2011. Some of the early Christian apostles made it over the water in coracles to spread the Gospel- this is the point where St Columba landed- there is a rock with the imprint of his sandals where he first preached the Word.


Ireland really is close, then! Thank you for sharing the photo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't have a large stash as I've only been knitting for nearly 2 years now
> But I did have a bundle of straight needles that I was given when learning to knit and I don't use any more so I took them along to a home for elderly people that can't manage in there own home no more . I also took some patterns I printed off and I had a fantastic visit with some ladies and I'm going back this week to help them chose some free patterns on the Internet to print off
> Sonja


Much appreciated, I am sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sharing with other people does the heart good!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


How wonderful! I am so glad your son is doing better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and then you can send them home to mother. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Beautiful work! Did the sweater pattern come with sleeves, or did you add those on your own? The one I have seen doesn't have sleeves.

What is the name of the scarf, please? So pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will take a picture of heidi's face when i tell her it is full of yarn for me. --- sam


 :mrgreen: And I will quickly post it here for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know how they can look any nicer than yours - you are a fantastic knitter. --- sam


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Mary, so far, I will be able to meet you all for lunch.


That will be wonderful. How long does it take you to get to Defiance? We will look forward to seeing you once again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and Bonnie if you saw the mess I got into yesterday trying to knit a small pair of booties you wouldn't think so😄


Sonja, you are not alone in making messes of your knitting. We all do from time to time. You are far more advanced in your knitting than I am, designing your own patterns. I MUST have a pattern, or I can not knit or sew it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry for my absence yesterday. Slept in.mother in law cane for a visit in the morning. A friend of ours we haven't seen in about a year stopped by in the evening abd the couple who used to live in our basement at the house showed up last night.
> 
> I laid down for a rest yesterday with a headache and when I woke up I had a sore throat. Up and down through the night.
> Even more sore this morning.
> ...


No apologies necessary, Melody. You had lots of company! I am sure you enjoyed it. Hope your sore throat heals fast. Please go to the Dr. And start the cinnamon and honey.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - i don't know why you doubt yourself - your knitting is flawless and always beautiful. --- sam


I will say ''AMEN'' to that too, Sonja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


That looks so good! I did strip steaks on the grill, potatoes in the microwave, and corn that we cut off the cob last year from the freezer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics everyone.
> Hugs to all in need and who are not feeling well.
> Went back to bed when Gage left for school. Slept off and on until noon. Have a cough now as well as headache and sore throat. Feels like I am swallowing a cactus 👎
> 
> Will call the dr tomorrow.


See a doctor ASAP Melody. Could be strep throat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening all. Sorry haven't been around much. Just got out of rehab again. Trouble with my lumbar area. Found out today after another xray I have a compression fracture of L3. I am so tired of being in pain. See a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flyng to Florida next week for to stay. DH is being driven by our God daughter in our car to Florida. Hope all is well with everyone and chat more later.


Pearlone, so sorry to hear you have been back in rehab again, have a fracture, are in so much pain. I hope you have Dr.'s set up in Florida that will be able to help you. So glad that your God daughter is able to help out, and drive your DH down with your car. You are in my prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs and good wishes, Sam, for tomorrow's test.


Susan is about the only one who can reassure and a companion to the dog. She calls him Edison because the inventor was also quite deaf--but obviously much brighter than the dog. We suspect that there has been much brain damage as well as psychological damage from his life before the rescuers found him in Central Park.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the scarf does not look like a quick knit - i read the directions - no - not a quick knit in my book. lol --- sam


I missed the link to the pattern. Can someone tell me where to look, please?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> How wonderful! I am so glad your son is doing better.


Thank you Tammi


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We sometimes get the train to Whitby it takes a lot longer than going by car as it goes the scenic route but you can get off at any point and there is some beautiful countryside round here to see , We get off at Goathland and catch the steam train the rest of the way to Whitby


Beautiful, Sonja! I will be showing that to DH as soon as I post this.

Edit to say DH recognized the steam engine!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there nothing you can do? ---- sam


Hopefully, we can find an agent who has been around the dog and recognizes that he is not a pit bull and can then persuade the underwriters that there is a definite difference between the two breeds. We were considering changing insurance companies anyway. This just forces the issue now.

WE weren't worrying about carrying such liability anyway. Have never had any need for this coverage--too many young ones, too often around here. And there is always Tim to be protected. He has fallen on occasion and a skittish dog who attacks first, before knowing the true situation, would never even get through the front door.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Those would have been truly interesting, Kate. I'd like to have seen how things work inside us. Fascinating!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am nodding off to sleep more than I am reading so no catching up on last night and tonight. Good night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a great time Liz and hope the show is wonderful
> Sonja


Thanks. It was a great show.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, OMG, I can't believe hickory tried to eat your teeth! I have visions of the commercial for the treats that clean dogs teeth & they are all wearing big white dentures. Lol
> 
> I've got my massive pots of potatoes ready to cook, took e almost an hour to peel enough to fill a Dutch oven & my big cast aluminum roaster. I'm supposed to have 2 dutchovens full after they are mashed so I decided to use the roaster As it wil be easier to mash in there & should keep everything hot longer while I get it to town.
> I have to make the sauce for the beets yet but did get the recipe multiplied out, the recipe is for 2 cups of diced beets & I have 39 cups so had to convert tablespoons & teaspoons to cups so I don't spend all day mucking around.
> I'm dragging my butt today, that crazy cannon woke me up several times during the night. I hope DH soon get the grain moved r covered, I dnt want to listen to that for weeks. Of course the deaf farm doesn't even hear it n the house. :roll:


I must have missed the part where you mentioned who you are cooking for. Must be for a multitude. I gotta give you credit for all the work you've been doing....baking, canning, feeding. Kudos to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Won't be getting too much further today. Need to leave soon for a root canal, then seeing my doctor and then if I feel OK going to the cricket. Don't expect South Australia to do too well. New South Wales have 10 players I think I heard who have playedor do play at international level and we have none. So in effect we are playing an international standard team. (it was them we played in a one day game at the weekend and got thrashed- and that team had a large number of international players as well). Today is the first day of a 4 day game.Hope to go tomorrow as well and catch up with some of my siblings there- today I may well catch up with on eof my knitting friends there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> There's one that runs from Fort William to Mallaig, but only during the summer months I think.


Whereas our steam trains don't run in summer- a fire risk


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I do very little now, other than standing in when Kate or Margaret needs a break.


And thats important and helpful let me tell you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Have a wonderful time. My husband and I used to belong to the Walnut Street Theater in Philadelphia and would see six shows a year. We loved it. Let us know all about it!


It was a great play. All about a girl that worked in a dance hall and was trying desperately to get out of it. Lots of hilarity.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD home and now taking Sydney to visit her boyfriend and Sydney's friend. Sydney has gotten now that he will jump up to help DD put his harness on him. I'm attachin a video; hope it works. When I tried it it kept pausing.


Got the video okay but a crick in the neck trying to look at it sideways. :lol: Sydney is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have no " globe button" near my numbers on the old iPad , I'll have to go searching


I just unpacked my iPad which is also old. Haven't found the charging cord yet. The library is offering a class on using the iPad and I would like to go if I can get mine charged. It was more my DH's than mine. He used to read books on it when he was able to see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got GDs sweater finished & blocked, her birthdays Wednesday so none too soon.
> The scarf is by the same designer as the last one I made, it starts at the bottom, you cast on 400+ stitches but only 28 fancy rows, then the rest is stockinette the stitch so amazing how quick it comes together
> 
> Measured up for sons curtains, hopefully get them done too.


Very nice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The sugar in the apple juice. Yes they do tell you to poke the baby, when that didn't work they suggested apple juice. It was only in the last month, before that he moved all the time. I talked to Michael told him he needed to move so he would kick then stop. When he was finally born he was blue as could be. The cord had sealed shut that had the midwife worried seems how they let me go for a month partially dialated and going in and out of labour.


The sugar in the apple juice would do it, wouldn't it. Oh no! I can not imagine how you felt when Michael was so blue at birth. And to let you go a month being partially dialated.....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> duh!!!!! i will take a picture of heidi's face when i tell her it is full of yarn for me. --- sam


I'd like to see that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Of course you could!
> 
> Mum was a little brighter today. I did my good deed for the day while I was there. There was a meeting on and about 4 residents including mum were just sitting in the activity room... nothing happening. So I found one of their quizz books and we did some puzzle quizzes for nearly half an hour.


I am glad your mom was a little brighter today. I am sure the residents really enjoyed the time you spent with them, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely visit from my oldest son today minus oxygen . He hasn't been needing it as much the last couple of days . He had gone out with wife and friends yesterday for Sunday lunch which he really enjoyed . He looked really well and seemed very relaxed laughing and joking about his little nephew . The best I've seen him in a long while
> Sonja


So great that your son has been able to enjoy an outing with his wife and friends. I'm sure you were so happy to visit with him too. I hope he continues to have good days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry for my absence yesterday. Slept in.mother in law cane for a visit in the morning. A friend of ours we haven't seen in about a year stopped by in the evening abd the couple who used to live in our basement at the house showed up last night.
> 
> I laid down for a rest yesterday with a headache and when I woke up I had a sore throat. Up and down through the night.
> Even more sore this morning.
> ...


Hope you are getting what Gage had. Take care Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marking my spot on page 37.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DH just gave me a link that was in one of his emails, that talks about the steam train that Sonja posted a photo of. Here is the you tube link. 




I thought that was quite a coincidence!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share morning coffee today seems how the iPad is cooperating.
> 
> Also DD#2, Her DH and three of their kids from last Halloween. I was in England at the time, the kids wanted to make sure I got to see them dressed up.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Love the photo of the grands. The T-shirt is so true!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Throat had gotten worse as day has gone on, Mel I think we might have the same thing. Sure feels like strep to me when I swallow have appt in a.m. before seminar. Gargling with warm salt water throat drops and ibuprofen. Had dinner with3 friends lots of laughs had a great time. Didn't realize it had been almost a year since we got together. Much needed time together. 

Prayers and hugs for all. Good night


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can't wait to see how you are coming along with the hedgehog mittens. Sending soothing energy, spams are no fun at all.
> I am not going to even think about starting them until after I'm settled. Right now I'm working on slippers for a few of my crew and mittens/gloves for the grands. They will get them as I finish, starting with the two youngest and working my way to te oldest. Doing the slippers the same way, Michael and Tony (GF) get theirs first, then Chrissy and her BF and so on.


I like the slippers. What magazine is the pattern in, please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


Sending good thoughts your way for the colonoscopy in the morning. Hopefully, you are thru the worst of the prep, and can soon go to sleep to forget about being hungry. Hope the Grands and dog stayed out of your way. Sorry to hear about the insurance. Hope you got it sorted out, without much trouble. I don't think I could ignore the rumblings below my lungs. And I would not think it funny, hungry or not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shock horror but one of the main things I miss about home is the snow . When I was a trainee nursery teacher one of my jobs was to help the little ones who wanted to play out get the snow suits , waterproofs , and boots on and you could guarantee that I would just get the last one all ready and someone would say " I need to go to the toilet " and there would be a chorus of " I do too
> Sonja


Sonja, you are swearing using that "s" word! :lol: I sure know what you mean about just getting the little ones bundled up to play out, then have them tell you they need to go! :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just received an email yesterday extolling the joys of having a colonoscopy, if I can figure out how to copy it I will post if for your enjoyment, lol.
> We used to make appointments & give out the " go-lightly" , what a misnomer if ever was one. I used to tell people they must plan to stay home as they would hit the eye of a needle at 40 paces! I got some strange looks but often when the patient came back they would thank me for the stern warning. My DH didn't listen when I told him & thought he would go to town for coffee, Good thing there were trees along the way!
> 
> Hope the whole procedure goes well & you get your house insurance sorted out. Why do they care what kind of dog you have??


 :lol: :lol: :lol: "hit the eye of a needle at 40 paces!" OMG I sure believe that one! Your DH didn't listen? :shock: :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about all the dead space in the colonoscopy joke, can't figure out how to edit it. :roll:


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: I really don't want one now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And you (Julie) do a marvelous job too! I know they really appreciate it as well as those of us depending on the summary. Thanks so mucJulie.
> 
> I just finished the headband/earwrap for the middle DGD. Hate working with black. In the photo it doesn't look as black as it is; looks gray here. It will go with the green fingerless mitts with the black skull on them. Now to move on to the youngest DGD's gift....


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling a bit sick at my stomach. DH was sick last night; hope I haven't caught it. Gotta go...TTYL


Feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics everyone.
> Hugs to all in need and who are not feeling well.
> Went back to bed when Gage left for school. Slept off and on until noon. Have a cough now as well as headache and sore throat. Feels like I am swallowing a cactus 👎
> 
> Will call the dr tomorrow.


Hope you feel better soon. Glad you are going to call the Dr. Don't forget the cinnamon mixed with honey!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling better now. Never did vomit or have diahrrea but did almost pass out and had horrible stomach pains. Lay down and slept for about 2-3 hours. Got up feeling much better and have been sipping on ginger ale. Hopefully that is all the discomfort that I'll have. DH is feeling better now too. HIt really quickly and fortunately has seemed to pass just as quickly. Thanks for your concern Julie.


Could it have been food poisoning for both of you?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> good news. --- sam ---- will have my sock in hand --- rotflmao


And I will do my best to fix it for you! You need lots of good light when you work on them, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> coffee and cigarettes. when i stopped for gas i pooed and peed the dogs - filled my thermos with coffee and made sure i had enough cigarettes till the next pit stop. i really did not start out to do that - it just sort of evolved. crossing the pass into seattle was the worst part of the trip - the road was so dirty with ashes you could not see the white lines and it was barely light. don't think i would try it again. the vw camper van i had also had to heat so it wasn't exactly the warmest ride. --- sam


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will be wonderful. How long does it take you to get to Defiance? We will look forward to seeing you once again.


It takes 3 hours from home, but if the weather cooperates, and DH is off for the weekend, we will take the RV to Deshler, and it will only be 40-45 minutes to Defiance.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> See a doctor ASAP Melody. Could be strep throat.


That was my thought, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just unpacked my iPad which is also old. Haven't found the charging cord yet. The library is offering a class on using the iPad and I would like to go if I can get mine charged. It was more my DH's than mine. He used to read books on it when he was able to see.


Hope you find the charging cord in time to take the class.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Throat had gotten worse as day has gone on, Mel I think we might have the same thing. Sure feels like strep to me when I swallow have appt in a.m. before seminar. Gargling with warm salt water throat drops and ibuprofen. Had dinner with3 friends lots of laughs had a great time. Didn't realize it had been almost a year since we got together. Much needed time together.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all. Good night


Hope you are soon better also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am caught up at page 56. Have a good night/day, everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending get well wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ireland really is close, then! Thank you for sharing the photo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And thats important and helpful let me tell you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I too have been thinking Strep throat. Hope the dr will squeeze me in tomorrow.
Dawn I hope you get better soon too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The ground is getting so dry here. We havent had rain in ages. 34c here today and very windy... there was heaps of rain on the radar all over Victoria but as so often happens it went right around us and we missed out again. My lawn(well not really lawn but it was green) is turning brown already and its only Spring!
> 
> Mum has been very drowsy/sleepy for the last few days and not really as interested in food as much. They tell me she has a very good breakfast though. But only small amounts for the rest of the day. Apart from that she seems and looks well..... just wearing down I think.


A good breakfast is a good thing, but it is a bit worrying that she isn't eating much the rest of the day, could it be meds or the heat? Hopefully she will perk up again soon and be back to a more normal self.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i think i have one to top sidney and the infamous couch - heidi brought me a little cherry pie from the wedding - they didn't have cake - and when it was done i took out my bottom plate because there was something under it that hurt. i laid it on the stool in front of me. a while later i looked over at hickory - and - wait for it - oh yes - there lay my bottom plate it two pieces - and no - it can't be glued together. must have been some cherry pie attached to it. i just laughed - i mean - what are you going to do. so - sometime i will visit the dentist here in town and see what we can come up with - i'll be fine without it. kathy and i are going out for lunch tomorrow - i will just order something soft. lol --- sam


 :shock: Well you are right, not much you can do, after all, she was just following her nose and taste buds. You know now though that you have to put them up out of reach once you have them fixed or replaced. Poor Hickory, I'm sure feels a great deal of remorse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strep sucks, but at least it is fairly easily cured with antibiotics. Hope you are both better soon, I used to get strep yearly in Texas when I was working, not fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending good thoughts your way for the colonoscopy in the morning. Hopefully, you are thru the worst of the prep, and can soon go to sleep to forget about being hungry. Hope the Grands and dog stayed out of your way. Sorry to hear about the insurance. Hope you got it sorted out, without much trouble. I don't think I could ignore the rumblings below my lungs. And I would not think it funny, hungry or not.


Oh dear, hope that the colonoscopy goes well and you can eat soon afterwards. 
Poor dog, if you have paperwork saying that the dog is an AmStaff, take that in, or get your vet to type you something up and take in, then they have to accept it as the breed it is. Hopefully you will be able to get that taken care of easily at any rate, sheesh, I know little dogs that do more damage to people and property than most Pits. :roll: 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto! I get to "see" you folks more than anyone!


Me too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope you find the charger.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute
> Here's the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


Gorgeous Sonja. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to stop in an say Hello on this beautiful, crisp, Autumn day. I'm going to check on a blouse I had some work done on and they've never called me. Told me it would be 2 weeks but it has taken much longer now. Thought it would be ready for when I went to Canada and that was weeks ago.
> 
> Started the Hedgehog Mittens and they really are fun to do at the beginning but I can see from last night that you don't want to be tired. Didn't have a problem doing the quill stitch, thanks to the youtube video our KP user Kimmyz did. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> My hand did a spasm thing and finger went every which way. LOL Stopped and massaged it and kept going. Will try again today when I finish running around. Will post a photo when I have enough to show.
> ...


Its so good to have you back with us regularly again. Looking forward to seeing the mittens


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like cold chilly mornings, you would love it here this morning :roll:
> We have a sciff of snow, still to dark for a photo, & a howling wind. -8C/17F. Supposed to get more snow today. The weather channel still says it will warm later in the week but they have dropped the predicted temperature considerably so I'm betting it won't happen & winter will be here. Just in time for Halloween, as usual. There's a reason why here all costumes are purchased big enough to go over a snowsuit :roll:


Brrr! That IS cold!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I can't wait to see how you are coming along with the hedgehog mittens. Sending soothing energy, spams are no fun at all.
> I am not going to even think about starting them until after I'm settled. Right now I'm working on slippers for a few of my crew and mittens/gloves for the grands. They will get them as I finish, starting with the two youngest and working my way to te oldest. Doing the slippers the same way, Michael and Tony (GF) get theirs first, then Chrissy and her BF and so on.


 :thumbup: And thanks for sharing the other photos and pictures also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


Oh dear Joy! LOL I have to laugh coz I have regular colonoscopies and have had on just a few months ago...again. I DO sympathise. Stay close to that loo. And do make sure you drink oodles of water etc until you arent allowed.... it will help for no headache in the morning. At least you will have it over and done with early. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, great pictures. I've wanted to take the steam train that runs into the Alberta Badlands but the only times I've been in the area there was a car show in town & all seats were booked. Cute hat & mitts.
> 
> Caren, nice slippers.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday DH


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie.... I LOVED the colonscopy information!! LOL Very funny


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling a bit sick at my stomach. DH was sick last night; hope I haven't caught it. Gotta go...TTYL


Oh dear


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and you question your knitting - most people don't just make up a pattern and then knit it and have it turn out as well as yours. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: RE Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous Sonja. :thumbup:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Clocks went back here in uk .over the weekend . For some it meant an extra hour in bed . For me it means I wake up even earlier than usual 
Takes ages before I get used to it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clocks went back here in uk .over the weekend . For some it meant an extra hour in bed . For me it means I wake up even earlier than usual
> Takes ages before I get used to it
> Sonja


How annoying! I've come through fairly easily this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How annoying! I've come through fairly easily this time.


Always takes me a while to get used to the time change . I've been out with the dog . It's misty damp and muddy out there . My shoes and jeans are damp and muddy . Dogs white paws and white legs are white :shock: how? 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I wouldn't have been ready at that age either but I bet you love being a grandma


Oh I sure do. I like the saying, "If I had known grandchildren were so much fun I would have had them first."
Our grandchildren range in ages 32-5.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Of course you could!
> 
> Mum was a little brighter today. I did my good deed for the day while I was there. There was a meeting on and about 4 residents including mum were just sitting in the activity room... nothing happening. So I found one of their quizz books and we did some puzzle quizzes for nearly half an hour.


I bet they enjoyed you doing that with them.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilynn I do hope you figure out how to take/post the pictures. I've always wanted to make candles. Funny folks always thought I must make them since I used to make soap. Anyway, would love to see the candles. Do you pour the into molds, dip them, fill containers???
> Also hope you and DH do not catch the bug that is making it's way through the schools in your area. My first year teaching I think I caught everything but after that I rarely got sick. You might want to take some echinaechia (sp) or something as a preventative before going back to teach you class.


Gwen I make soy container candles, all different sizes. Funny, I am a soap maker too. Don't do much of it any more except for gifts and I have a few people that order a few times during the year.
DD postponed today until tomorrow. Nice today and supposed to start raining tomorrow so she wanted to get more leaves raked.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little hat and mittens . Had to knit the hat as the picture of the baby modelling it was so cute
> Here's the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


That is so cute. The little paw buttons just finish them off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sad --- sam


Sad News from Minnesota

Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71.
Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and Captain Crunch. The gravesite was piled high with flours.
Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Born and bread in Minnesota, Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half-baked schemes.
Despite being a little flaky at times, he still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions. Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children: John Dough, Jane Dough and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart.
The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.

If you smiled while reading this, please rise to the occasion and pass it on to someone having a crumby day and kneading a lift.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I so feel for you. Two of the surgeries I had I wasn't allowed to eat for 2 days and then did the whole bowel prep thing because the tumour was so close to the colon and they didn't know if they would have to remove any. Of course I started gagging on the stuff I had to drink the night before. All I could do,at that point was cry😓


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, in the US, pit bulls have acquired a vicious reputation because they have been trained to fight other pit bulls for money in illegal betting operations. Such fights often go until one of the dogs is killed. If one dog does not perform well enough to make a good deal of money, they are often dumped and assumed to starve to death.
> 
> Susan's dog was rescued from Central Park in NYC after he'd been cast aside because of his injuries. Staffordshire are shown in the AKC dog shows in New York. They are built much like an American bulldog but with much bulkier jaw pads. They are larger animals and their faces are different from pits. People who have only vague ideas of pit bull conformation and no idea regarding Staffordshires automatically jumped to the wrong identification. Being insurance people, they've jumped on this policy to keep from liability in case there is a claim of attack by a vicious dog.
> 
> ...


It is so sickening how some people treat animals. Those that mistreat children and animals should be hung by their feet on the Main Street of town and let anyone mistreat them any way they feel like it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OJoy, been there, done that. Awful. My sympathy.
> Gwen, hope you feel better.
> Daralene, I almost started hedgehog as they are darling. Hope you can finish with no more hand spasm.
> Fed dogs, cats, burros, walked Maya half an hour. Off to let dogs out for midmorning walk.


How did your cranberry chicken turn out?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the hugs and good wishes, Sam, for tomorrow's
> 
> Susan is about the only one who can reassure and a companion to the dog. She calls him Edison because the inventor was also quite deaf--but obviously much brighter than the dog. We suspect that there has been much brain damage as well as psychological damage from his life before the rescuers found him in Central Park.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is just so very sad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sad --- sam
> 
> Sad News from Minnesota
> 
> ...


I love it Sam 👍👍😃😄😄 Thanks for the early morning chuckle, I'm sure I have woke everyone in the house 😁😁😱😄😄
Have passed it along too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Always takes me a while to get used to the time change . I've been out with the dog . It's misty damp and muddy out there . My shoes and jeans are damp and muddy . Dogs white paws and white legs are white :shock: how?
> Sonja


One of those mysteries!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I missed the link to the pattern. Can someone tell me where to look, please?


Bonnie's scarf is on page 35, Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bonnie's scarf is on page 35, Tami.


Another instance of how helpful our summarisers are!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another instance of how helpful our summarisers are!


 :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I like the slippers. What magazine is the pattern in, please?


Crochet World: Christmas Wish list It is on the shelves until 2nd of November. There are several other patterns in it I'm hoping to make.

The link for Bonnie's scarf.

http:/www.ravely.com/patterns/library/Indian-feathers


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a lovely 6.1c/43f at 06:01 and still dark. The traffic tells me people are on their way to work, mostly soilders. The school buses will be by in a little less than an hours time. 

Coffee today with a little humor. Hope no one is offended. 

Healing thoughts going out to those needing them and I think a ((((((((((((((((((((((( GROUP HUG )))))))))))))))))))))))))) is in order for today
Stay safe out there and remember to wish a stranger a good day. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! I would have totally freaked out! They didn't give me anything so I wouldn't feel it BUT I only felt pressure. Very strange experience.


Swedenme said:


> I had an amniocentesis when I had my youngest .was told they would give me something so I wouldn't feel it but they didn't . Then just as they were going to do it a doctor came in said could he do it , I said yes thinking he's the doctor he knows what he's doing . He got a pen said X marks the spot and as he tried to stick a very long needle into my stomach said it's a very long time since I've did one of these, didn't get it right so the nurse ended up doing it
> I was so angry I'm surprised I never hit him .
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary, you and yours are cut from the same cloth as Ohio Joy and her family. You folks are such blessings to your community.


pacer said:


> I think your family has helped to instill this sense of helping regardless of how much you have to share and those that are able to help whether big or small, will walk away feeling a sense of pride and compassion which will help boost their confidence. I admire your family for doing such a wonderful thing for those less advantaged.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a thought I had too Sonja. I started the other pattern last night and wasn't pleased with how it was going; probably my errors. I may just do that. Your imput has been very reassuring.


Swedenme said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay off to start another headband for youngest DGD. Slightly different pattern but basically the same. Again a freebie. If interested go here for the tutorial.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the root canal went well. Pray tht you will not have much after discomfort.


darowil said:


> Won't be getting too much further today. Need to leave soon for a root canal, then seeing my doctor and then if I feel OK going to the cricket. Don't expect South Australia to do too well. New South Wales have 10 players I think I heard who have playedor do play at international level and we have none. So in effect we are playing an international standard team. (it was them we played in a one day game at the weekend and got thrashed- and that team had a large number of international players as well). Today is the first day of a 4 day game.Hope to go tomorrow as well and catch up with some of my siblings there- today I may well catch up with on eof my knitting friends there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness wonder why it showed sideways for you! When I tried it on my computer it did fine. Oops! Sorry that happened. Thanks for the compliment on Sydney.


budasha said:


> Got the video okay but a crick in the neck trying to look at it sideways. :lol: Sydney is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love riding the train - how lucky you are. i don't recognize the second picture. --- sam


Think it's Hagrid from Harry Potter......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No. We hadn't eaten the same things all day. I'm just glad it didn't last long.


tami_ohio said:


> Could it have been food poisoning for both of you?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

very cute!



thewren said:


> so sad --- sam
> 
> Sad News from Minnesota
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We go back as of Sunday Nov 1. Wonder how it will affect my crazy sleep patterns. I'm really trying to stay awake during the day and then go to bed earlier but the past two days I've had to take naps or sleep in my recliner...LOL. Last night it was just a bit after midnight when I finished cleaning up the kitchen and went to bed. Woke up at 4 ready to get up but refused to and dosed util 6:30. I've tried drinking lots of coffee and lately it just doesn't help; in fact seems to make me sleepier...LOL. Silly habits.


Swedenme said:


> Clocks went back here in uk .over the weekend . For some it meant an extra hour in bed . For me it means I wake up even earlier than usual
> Takes ages before I get used to it
> Sonja


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> coffee and cigarettes. when i stopped for gas i pooed and peed the dogs - filled my thermos with coffee and made sure i had enough cigarettes till the next pit stop. i really did not start out to do that - it just sort of evolved. crossing the pass into seattle was the worst part of the trip - the road was so dirty with ashes you could not see the white lines and it was barely light. don't think i would try it again. the vw camper van i had also had to heat so it wasn't exactly the warmest ride. --- sam


WOW! You were quite the young daredevil weren't you! !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh I sure do. I like the saying, "If I had known grandchildren were so much fun I would have had them first."
> Our grandchildren range in ages 32-5.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have had rain since Monday. Chilly, wet, and dreary. Weather report says by next week it is suppose to be backup to low 70s (farenheit) which I wouldn't mind at all. Thurs & Fri this week are also suppose to be rain FREE which would be good since DH was suppose to have started a small job this past Monday and he hopes to get to it Friday now.


mags7 said:


> Gwen I make soy container candles, all different sizes. Funny, I am a soap maker too. Don't do much of it any more except for gifts and I have a few people that order a few times during the year.
> DD postponed today until tomorrow. Nice today and supposed to start raining tomorrow so she wanted to get more leaves raked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sad --- sam
> 
> Sad News from Minnesota
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: made me smile.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I love the time change this time of year, I function better at the winter time and have no problems adjusting. However, I do have issues in the Spring when we change. 

Did not sleep well, swallowing is just not fun. Have to take a vehicle in for an oil change then the dr. then will see about the seminar, important part was yesterday so will see what dr says and go from there. May take the day so I can work tomorrow then a 3 day weekend with a wonderful friend doing fun stuff!!! The antibiotics will be on board by then and shouldnt be contagious and hopefully will be feeling better. 

Hope that you all have a wonderful pain free, day! Prayers and hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* I've also been wondering how the cranberry chicken was. I'm still trying to decide what to fix for dinner for company. Want to do some sort of crock pot thing and have been perusing my recipe files.


mags7 said:


> How did your cranberry chicken turn out?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a lovely 6.1c/43f at 06:01 and still dark. The traffic tells me people are on their way to work, mostly soilders. The school buses will be by in a little less than an hours time.
> 
> Coffee today with a little humor. Hope no one is offended.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Face turning red and ROFLMAO.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you and Melody get cleared up quickly. Glad you are going to doctor and hope Melody does too. Perhaps you also want to do the cinnaon honey thing too. I wouldn't think it would hurt but possibly give some relief at least to the swallowing possibly.


Pup lover said:


> I love the time change this time of year, I function better at the winter time and have no problems adjusting. However, I do have issues in the Spring when we change.
> 
> Did not sleep well, swallowing is just not fun. Have to take a vehicle in for an oil change then the dr. then will see about the seminar, important part was yesterday so will see what dr says and go from there. May take the day so I can work tomorrow then a 3 day weekend with a wonderful friend doing fun stuff!!! The antibiotics will be on board by then and shouldnt be contagious and hopefully will be feeling better.
> 
> Hope that you all have a wonderful pain free, day! Prayers and hugs


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay off to start another headband for youngest DGD. Slightly different pattern but basically the same. Again a freebie. If interested go here for the tutorial.
> 
> http://annenorgaard.blogspot.com/2013/01/3-strand-cable-braid-tutorial.html
> 
> The only reason I'm changing patterns is this DGD is very slight and I'm afraid the other would be too wide for her head.


That is a nice pattern, too. I looked at the pattern for the first one and it might be doable for my pitiful skills. I'm going to give it a try as soon as I finish the mariannemel onesie I have on the needles now. My church is having a Christmas bazaar next month and I want to contribute some things to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I love the time change this time of year, I function better at the winter time and have no problems adjusting. However, I do have issues in the Spring when we change.
> 
> Did not sleep well, swallowing is just not fun. Have to take a vehicle in for an oil change then the dr. then will see about the seminar, important part was yesterday so will see what dr says and go from there. May take the day so I can work tomorrow then a 3 day weekend with a wonderful friend doing fun stuff!!! The antibiotics will be on board by then and shouldnt be contagious and hopefully will be feeling better.
> 
> Hope that you all have a wonderful pain free, day! Prayers and hugs


Hope the antitbiotics work their magic and you're feeling better soon. Both dentists gave me some probiotics to take with the antibiotics which helped avoid yeast infections. I didn't have any reactions to the antibiotics (both penicillin and augmentum) this time around.

I think it's almost predictable that we'll have rain for Halloween. It's raining again today. We were with DGS last night to carve the pumpkin. It's the first year, he did most of it by himself. He was more into reading his new book on fish though and teaching me some new games. We babysat with DGD went swimming; she's now training for a tritathalon.

Time to get some things done. I'm praying that all goes well for all today and keeping Joy in my prayers for an all clear result.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another instance of how helpful our summarisers are!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I just received an email from Morehouse Farms. Maybe some of you have ordered yarn, needles or kits from them. This was a tribute to the founder, Margrit, who passed away on the 22nd. They had earlier announced the closing of the business. So sad. Margrit was a lovely person!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I just received an email from Morehouse Farms. Maybe some of you have ordered yarn, needles or kits from them. This was a tribute to the founder, Margrit, who passed away on the 22nd. They had earlier announced the closing of the business. So sad. Margrit was a lovely person!


That is sad news. She had passion for her work. Hope the animals and business will go on in someone else's hands.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> I just received an email from Morehouse Farms. Maybe some of you have ordered yarn, needles or kits from them. This was a tribute to the founder, Margrit, who passed away on the 22nd. They had earlier announced the closing of the business. So sad. Margrit was a lovely person!


So very sorry to hear this. I absolutely love this site and first time I have seen it and now it might close. Sadly, due to the death of the founder. She must have been a very special lady with a wonderful sense of humor. Or at least I like to imagine her that way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, you can order the pattern alone. It is $8 US.
Expensive, but I just love the mittens, and it will be a Christmas present.

http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingEssentials/Patterns/Critters/

Here is a free pattern of the day that is cute too:
http://www.morehousefarm.com/Original/Pattern/duJour/28/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a link for a free critter book from Morehouse Farms. It is a kindle edition but you can download a free app for your phone (not sure which ones) and or your computer if you don't have Kindle. I did it to my computer and it downloaded fine. Posting before I looked at it but I'm excited to see it. Here's the link for the free book:

http://www.amazon.com/Morehouse-Farm-Critter-Knits-Patterns-ebook/dp/B00FAUTMBI%3FSubscriptionId%3D0ENGV10E9K9QDNSJ5C82%26tag%3Dflatwave-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00FAUTMBI

Edit: There are other free materials on Amazon with this Kindle app. I don't have Kindle but did the download and got the free Morehouse pattern book and also another book about health. YAY


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My turn to vent on here:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm to have a colonoscopy at 7:30 am; so today is that thrilling routine of clear fluids until "you pass clear.'' That sounds so simple and uneventful, doesn't it? NOT!! Those scrambles to the commode when you are on the wrong level or in the far corner of the house can be very eventful when a retarded dog or oblivious GGC decides to wander across the restricted traffic path from whichever directions I am hurrying.
> 
> ...


Hope the prep becomes less eventiful for you (became?).
Surely you cn point put that the dog is not a pitbull? But insuurance companies do tend to work to their own rules.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a message from Nicho and she wanted me to let all of you know that she has not been able to post, but sends everyone her love. She did get to see Watkins Glen and thought it was spectacular and they saw the Watkins Glen racetrack. Took the backroads through to Pennsylvania and saw her brother. Sadly, the weather hasn't been the greatest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about all the dead space in the colonoscopy joke, can't figure out how to edit it. :roll:


It was worth all the dead space. Never had to do it myself but sure seen it effects plenty of times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, Oh no, anybody or anything blocking your way is DISASTER for sure at a time like this. Hope all is over and that the report is/was good.

Of course, another disaster is that they are cancelling your house insurance. Can you find another home for the dog or hopefully get the insurance to realize it isn't a pit bull. No home insurance....YIKES Not a nice thing to have happen while you are preparing for a colonoscopy.

Thinking of you and hope all works out...oh dear, was going to say "in the end" :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: And I did. :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope you are getting what Gage had. Take care Mel.


Whoops - sorry Mel, meant to say "aren't". I'd better read my posts before sending.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Throat had gotten worse as day has gone on, Mel I think we might have the same thing. Sure feels like strep to me when I swallow have appt in a.m. before seminar. Gargling with warm salt water throat drops and ibuprofen. Had dinner with3 friends lots of laughs had a great time. Didn't realize it had been almost a year since we got together. Much needed time together.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all. Good night


Hope you're feeling better. Salt water gargle has always helped me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well just ticked over to Thursday and here I am- fell asleep, and almost straight away woke up, reading for a while no help so I decided gettin gup was the best option.
First vist for the root canal went really well. 24 hour BP monitor showed it to be consistently up but not too bad- and about waht my readings at home are. Totally unrelated to the ones my doctor gets. Her readings are seriouselly high. So upping the dose and I will be more regular with my readings and she won't bother takin git. Also had a Whopping Cough booster as I had no little or no immunity and don't want to risk the baby getting it from me. My cholesterol was very high last time but back to normal levels this time. No idea why it was raised last time.
Made it to the cricket- after a positive looking start we went downhill and finished well behind.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got a message from Nicho and she wanted me to let all of you know that she has not been able to post, but sends everyone her love. She did get to see Watkins Glen and thought it was spectacular and they saw the Watkins Glen racetrack. Took the backroads through to Pennsylvania and saw her brother. Sadly, the weather hasn't been the greatest.


I was wondering yesterday how she was doing. Sorry to hear the weather has not been cooperating. Glad she got to visit with her brother, I am guessing that means he was feeling better. 
I was wanting something different to make looking through my receipts I found an orange cake that Nicho had posted a while back. I'm thinking it will fit the bill nicely and no flour is the best part making it gluten free.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you find the charging cord in time to take the class.


I've got a big box downstairs with all kinds of cords. Will have to sort through them all but it might just be with my Kobo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope you find the charger.


Me too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a lovely 6.1c/43f at 06:01 and still dark. The traffic tells me people are on their way to work, mostly soilders. The school buses will be by in a little less than an hours time.
> 
> Coffee today with a little humor. Hope no one is offended.
> 
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had rain since Monday. Chilly, wet, and dreary. Weather report says by next week it is suppose to be backup to low 70s (farenheit) which I wouldn't mind at all. Thurs & Fri this week are also suppose to be rain FREE which would be good since DH was suppose to have started a small job this past Monday and he hopes to get to it Friday now.


We've been getting rain all night and lots of wind. Tail end of the hurricane, I believe. My neighbours left for Florida early this a.m. Hope they have a safe drive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was trying to post some photos from June's sister Dianna, but have lost them, if you are interested her blog is _These days of mine_, and it is titled _Shipwreck_.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Whoops - sorry Mel, meant to say "aren't". I'd better read my posts before sending.


That is too funny and I know she and we would read it as you meant it. I do the same thing! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is too funny and I know she and we would read it as you meant it. I do the same thing! :wink: :lol: :lol:


My face is still red


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i once drove nonstop from indianapolis to seattle in 46 hours - the dogs were so glad to be out of a moving car they almost kissed the pavement. --- sam


That doesn't sound too safe. Glad I wasn't near by at the end of that trip.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! I would have totally freaked out! They didn't give me anything so I wouldn't feel it BUT I only felt pressure. Very strange experience.


I was nervous about getting it to begin with and when I saw the needle I got more nervous but like you I only felt a tight pressure 
I can laugh about it now but at the time I wasn't happy and the doctor retired not long after that 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
i once drove nonstop from indianapolis to seattle in 46 hours - the dogs were so glad to be out of a moving car they almost kissed the pavement. --- sam
++++++++++++++++++++++++



darowil said:


> That doesn't sound too safe. Glad I wasn't near by at the end of that trip.


Hope you had another driver to share the 46 hrs. with.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had an amniocentesis when I had my youngest .was told they would give me something so I wouldn't feel it but they didn't . Then just as they were going to do it a doctor came in said could he do it , I said yes thinking he's the doctor he knows what he's doing . He got a pen said X marks the spot and as he tried to stick a very long needle into my stomach said it's a very long time since I've did one of these, didn't get it right so the nurse ended up doing it
> I was so angry I'm surprised I never hit him .
> Sonja


How AWFUL. A sadistic doctor for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> thewren wrote:
> i once drove nonstop from indianapolis to seattle in 46 hours - the dogs were so glad to be out of a moving car they almost kissed the pavement. --- sam
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Hope you had another driver to share the 46 hrs. with.


He didn't- smoked and drank coffee, stretched his legs to pee and pooh the dogs, and comfort stops only.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I was wondering yesterday how she was doing. Sorry to hear the weather has not been cooperating. Glad she got to visit with her brother, I am guessing that means he was feeling better.
> I was wanting something different to make looking through my receipts I found an orange cake that Nicho had posted a while back. I'm thinking it will fit the bill nicely and no flour is the best part making it gluten free.


I don't know that her brother is feeling better, but I do hope so. The cake looks great!! Thank you for taking the time to look that up. It's not like you are busy or anything. :wink: Thank goodness you will be able to keep in touch with us and still send recipes and pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I looked up June's sister's blog and it was quite interesting about the shipwreck and wonderful photos of the wild horses.

http://thesedaysofmine.com/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is sad news. She had passion for her work. Hope the animals and business will go on in someone else's hands.


The husband and someone else . Friend or sister can't remember which are going to keep the business going . I get the newsletter from them 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The husband and someone else . Friend or sister can't remember which are going to keep the business going . I get the newsletter from them
> Sonja


That is wonderful.

I read from the email that it was ovarian cancer. Tragic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had rain since Monday. Chilly, wet, and dreary. Weather report says by next week it is suppose to be backup to low 70s (farenheit) which I wouldn't mind at all. Thurs & Fri this week are also suppose to be rain FREE which would be good since DH was suppose to have started a small job this past Monday and he hopes to get to it Friday now.


We have rain here at the moment but it's not cold and apparently according to the weather man we are getting very hot winds travelling up from Africa so by the weekend it should be warm again . Really unusual weather we have been having for Autumn 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He didn't- smoked and drank coffee, stretched his legs to pee and pooh the dogs, and comfort stops only.


Oh my! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have rain here at the moment but it's not cold and apparently according to the weather man we are getting very hot winds travelling up from Africa so by the weekend it should be warm again . Really unusual weather we have been having for Autumn
> Sonja


Raining here too.

I'm trying to show what I've done on the mittens, but not importing for some reason?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too funny!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that is what I thought too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sad --- sam
> 
> Sad News from Minnesota
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't know that her brother is feeling better, but I do hope so. The cake looks great!! Thank you for taking the time to look that up. It's not like you are busy or anything. :wink: Thank goodness you will be able to keep in touch with us and still send recipes and pictures.


I bake to take a break it helps me think of things I still have to get done before next week. It's all the little stuff now, I'm glad I have Amy to remind me of things I never thought of. She will be taking over the truck, her van is on its last legs. :shock: :XD:

It is getting rather windy and it's raining too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, the cranberry chicken was a winner. Next time might add carrots to crock pot so I have veggie. It's a keeper for taste and ease of cooking.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The removal people arrived with the rest of my belongings today. I am over at my son's now resting . When he comes home from work we will go across and start on some of the boxes, as everything is plied up. The fridge and dishwasher won't fit without changing something in the kitchen and where everything else is going I don't know. So I will post when I can . Best wishes to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Whoops - sorry Mel, meant to say "aren't". I'd better read my posts before sending.


Must admit it did make me laugh when I read it but I knew what you meant 😄
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful work! Did the sweater pattern come with sleeves, or did you add those on your own? The one I have seen doesn't have sleeves.
> 
> What is the name of the scarf, please? So pretty.


Here's the link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-feathers

The sweater didn't come with sleeves in that size. There were 33 stitches for the sleeves, I picked up another 5 stitches in the underarm area & went up to 5mm needles, the rest was done on 4 mm needles , to make sure they were loose enough, the next size bigger was so big, she will be 8 before it fits. 
The pattern came in size 2-4 & 4-6. I made her a 2-4 last year & it is now too short but the right circumference in the body so I started the 2-4 but when I got to the end of the yoke I did another 6 rows without increases to make it roomy enough. Is this all clear as mud??


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope those with sore throats are cleared up easily & quickly. I don't get strep often, but I always know when I do, because it's like swallowing razor blades. :shock:

I've never heard of or thought about cooking oranges...interesting.

Have errands to do today and hope to stay caught up now for the rest of the week.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must have missed the part where you mentioned who you are cooking for. Must be for a multitude. I gotta give you credit for all the work you've been doing....baking, canning, feeding. Kudos to you.


You may have already seen, as I'm so far behind, but I was cooking for our church fall supper. Its one of the biggest fund raisers we do, that & make & sell pies in spring & fall. We served supper to 280 people Sunday night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> It is so sickening how some people treat animals. Those that mistreat children and animals should be hung by their feet on the Main Street of town and let anyone mistreat them any way they feel like it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: There are some crimes that need stiffer consequences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I bake to take a break it helps me think of things I still have to get done before next week. It's all the little stuff now, I'm glad I have Amy to remind me of things I never thought of. She will be taking over the truck, her van is on its last legs. :shock: :XD:
> 
> It is getting rather windy and it's raining too.


How sweet that is that you don't have to worry about the truck and Amy gets to have one she can rely on. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
I had an amniocentesis when I had my youngest .was told they would give me something so I wouldn't feel it but they didn't . Then just as they were going to do it a doctor came in said could he do it , I said yes thinking he's the doctor he knows what he's doing . He got a pen said X marks the spot and as he tried to stick a very long needle into my stomach said it's a very long time since I've did one of these, didn't get it right so the nurse ended up doing it 
I was so angry I'm surprised I never hit him . 
Sonja

I thankfully, never had an amnio, not much fun, I would think.
We used to laugh at work when patients thought if would be better if the doctor took blood rather than us. Little did they know we did thst 40 times each day where the doctor only did it maybe once /month. When my mom was very sick, we had a young doctor (actually a real ass, very full of himself) he was going to start Moms IV, he tried 7 times, & dug around lots, I finally kicked him out of her room & I started the IV. Very occasionally the nurses would ask me to find a vein when they couldn't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


Are the little " bobbles" hard to make?


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Carolyn Galbraith <[email protected]>
> Date: Sun, Oct 25, 2015 at 12:36 AM
> Subject: FW: THE PULITZER COLONOSCOPY - article by Dave Barry
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We used to laugh at work when patients thought if would be better if the doctor took blood rather than us. Little did they know we did thst 40 times each day where the doctor only did it maybe once /month. When my mom was very sick, we had a young doctor (actually a real ass, very full of himself) he was going to start Moms IV, he tried 7 times, & dug around lots, I finally kicked him out of her room & I started the IV. Very occasionally the nurses would ask me to find a vein when they couldn't.


Vicky actually worked taking blood for about 3 years of her medical training so she had plenty of practice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


They are looking good Daralene . Are they for you or are you making them as a gift 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


They do look fun.
Night night all. I'm heading back to bed- see if I stay asleep this time. But I am now up to date with KP again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> I had an amniocentesis when I had my youngest .was told they would give me something so I wouldn't feel it but they didn't . Then just as they were going to do it a doctor came in said could he do it , I said yes thinking he's the doctor he knows what he's doing . He got a pen said X marks the spot and as he tried to stick a very long needle into my stomach said it's a very long time since I've did one of these, didn't get it right so the nurse ended up doing it
> I was so angry I'm surprised I never hit him .
> Sonja
> ...


I know it's not funny but my husband and I have a smile now when he goes to the hospital and they want to check him over as sometimes his blood pressure is so low they can't get it . The look on the nurses face as they try and try and move the clip from one finger to the next . One nurse even blurted out " well I know you are not dead as you are sat here talking to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally caught up, wasn't here much yesterday as I was omut & about & then had company.

Caren, the family Halloween photo is very cute. Love the poem about tea! 
I'm glad things are coming together for your move, it's sure coming quickly.

Melody & Dawn, hope both of you are feeling better. It sure sounds like both of you have strep, I've often described it as swallowing razor blades.

Liz, glad the theatre performance was enjoyable. I wish DH would go to such things but he won't so I have started going to music & things with my friends who also have husbands who won't go.

Ohio Joy, hope the colonoscopy is over & all is well. I've nit had one if them but did have a gastroscopy a few years back, I took the day off work & drove to Lloyd, no one mentioned that I wouod be sedated so I went alone so I told them just to doit. It wasn't very comfortable, I was gagging but I got it done. DH had one, they sedated him but still couldn't do it he was gagging so much so he had to go another time & they knocked him right out, he ended up having both ends done at the same time. What fun!

Sam, love the dough boy obituary. I can't believe you would make a 46 hr trip in one sitting without rest, good grief. 

Those of you who have yet to mail your Christmas card, there is a mistake in my address that I didn't notice until I recieved Betty's card yesterday, my user name for KP is listed under my real name, with a typo, so just leave that off. If already in the mail, I'll still get it, I'm sure our postmaster just wonders" what the heck?"

Well, it's 10am & I've yet to do anything. I had a very upset stomach, just terrible gas from both end(I know TMI) no vomitting since noon yesterday, seems better this morning but haven't eaten. I'm hungry so may try some toast. & see how that goes.
Another cold grey day here, at least the wind isn't howling at the moment but there is still a little snow on the deck.

DS & family came last night so I gave GD her birthday gift as I won't see her today. She was thrilled with her gifts, the sweater fit great & she loves the beads. Hope her mom let's her wear it. She had to unpack the little tea set & drink from them while we had birthday cake last night. She wanted to open the box of craft supplies but I convinced her to wait. I told her is Mom doesn't have time to help her to bring it when she comes to say with me, next Sunday to Wed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I looked up June's sister's blog and it was quite interesting about the shipwreck and wonderful photos of the wild horses.
> 
> http://thesedaysofmine.com/


Just looked at my post and I should have said thank you for posting this Julie. Thank you for keeping us up-to-date on June's sister's blog and so many other things. I was thinking of June just last night. I have finally bookmarked it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky actually worked taking blood for about 3 years of her medical training so she had plenty of practice


Maybe it's because she is a pediatrician? I know most of the doctors we've had in our small town were definitely out of practice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are looking good Daralene . Are they for you or are you making them as a gift
> Sonja


They are for my one and only DGD. I might make a pair for me too or perhaps her mother. Think she would enjoy them too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> They do look fun.
> Night night all. I'm heading back to bed- see if I stay asleep this time. But I am now up to date with KP again.


They are fun. Slow, at least for me, but fun. Hope you are having pleasant dreams.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear Bonnie, hope you get over this real soon. sounds like you might be over the worst, but still no fun. Yucky stomachs are no fun.

PupLover and others with colds, hope you recover soon. They are no fun either.

SugarSugar, hope your mom continues to have up days. Big Hugs to you and to her. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are the little " bobbles" hard to make?


They aren't hard but they are fiddly. I use a marker to the left to make sure I don't cast off the next stitch in the pattern and one to the right to make sure when I start or if I start and get the yarn split that I don't go back and cast off that stitch. I can't say they are hard at all if I remember not to keep the yarn loose as I do it. Good lighting is essential too. Really fun to see it developing. I'm sure I'll be tired by the end of the 2nd mitten. I'm not sure how to do thumbs, so hope the instructions are good and I have Youtube to help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just looked for the free book.
In Canada they charge $7.74😟



Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a link for a free critter book from Morehouse Farms. It is a kindle edition but you can download a free app for your phone (not sure which ones) and or your computer if you don't have Kindle. I did it to my computer and it downloaded fine. Posting before I looked at it but I'm excited to see it. Here's the link for the free book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Morehouse-Farm-Critter-Knits-Patterns-ebook/dp/B00FAUTMBI%3FSubscriptionId%3D0ENGV10E9K9QDNSJ5C82%26tag%3Dflatwave-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00FAUTMBI
> 
> Edit: There are other free materials on Amazon with this Kindle app. I don't have Kindle but did the download and got the free Morehouse pattern book and also another book about health. YAY


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I know it's not funny but my husband and I have a smile now when he goes to the hospital and they want to check him over as sometimes his blood pressure is so low they can't get it . The look on the nurses face as they try and try and move the clip from one finger to the next . One nurse even blurted out " well I know you are not dead as you are sat here talking to me


I hope he got a good chuckle. That is quite low for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just looked for the free book.
> In Canada they charge $7.74😟


Oh no. You'll have to come here and I can let you read it.   FREE Of course the cost of the trip is another matter. What a shame.:roll:

I should add that the bobbles were a lot easier after watching our KP member, kimmyz,'s video on Youtube.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, you would like this. there is a loon backpack in the critter book. Now you really will have to meet up with me. :wink:

Well, found out there is an option to loan the book so I can loan it to you with your email address and while you have it I don't. Then when you are done you send it back to me, either through Amazon or email. We'll figure this out as we go along, but you should be getting an email soon and you will have 7 days to accept the loan. I am busy making the Hedgehog Mitts so don't need it right now anyway.

You might not like the patterns, but at least you can look and decide.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


Those are darling. DGS has a favorite stuffed animal that he takes nearly everywhere that is a hedgehog puppet. I think I may need to make these for him for Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> I had an amniocentesis when I had my youngest .was told they would give me something so I wouldn't feel it but they didn't . Then just as they were going to do it a doctor came in said could he do it , I said yes thinking he's the doctor he knows what he's doing . He got a pen said X marks the spot and as he tried to stick a very long needle into my stomach said it's a very long time since I've did one of these, didn't get it right so the nurse ended up doing it
> I was so angry I'm surprised I never hit him .
> Sonja
> ...


I'm very thankful for people like you and I have decent veins. But once, however, techs were trying to put an IV in my hand as they were prepping me for emergency D&C. 3 people tried and were not at all successful (very painful and nerve-wracking) and when 4th person started at me, I looked at the doctor pleadingly and he stepped in and did it smooth as silk. Some people are just better than others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The removal people arrived with the rest of my belongings today. I am over at my son's now resting . When he comes home from work we will go across and start on some of the boxes, as everything is plied up. The fridge and dishwasher won't fit without changing something in the kitchen and where everything else is going I don't know. So I will post when I can . Best wishes to all.


Oh boy! Can I ever empathise? I gave away my favourite fridge for lack of room. Hoping that order comes from the chaos, quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just looked at my post and I should have said thank you for posting this Julie. Thank you for keeping us up-to-date on June's sister's blog and so many other things. I was thinking of June just last night. I have finally bookmarked it.


Actually missed that post- I must have been speed reading! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry for the wasted space on my reply to the colonoscopy joke, and my comment to it is lost. Im in need of a refresher course on this computer!

Finally caught up with everyone. Mom had a not so good day yesterday. She went down on the kitchen floor (not hurt, I was with her just couldn't hold her up) and I had to call me husband home from work to help me get her up. His office is only a couple of blocks away. The rest of her day was full of confusion. Thinking it was dehydration but she wouldn't eat or drink. Thankfully, today she is drinking a lot!

I hope those with colds get help from the docs to recover quickly. Too early in the winter season to start with a cold!

I love seeing all the photos of everyone's excellent knitting. 

Love, love, love seeing the steam engine and station and Hagrit!!

Love and prayers to those with worries. 

Good luck to those in the middle of moving.

Have a good day/night.

I have to say thank you to everyone. This sight is a godsend to me since my Mom has come to live here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I am home now--well, actually since about 10:45 this morning. The scoping was totally a non-experience for me; I felt absolutely nothing after Eric told me to breathe deeply, in and out, until Patricia told me that I could wake up now. By the clock, I'd only been under the anesthesia and in recovery for about 40 minutes. One mishap last night and one this morning after we got home from our breakfast stop. I was headed to take a bath any way so not a big deal except cleaning up the bathroom. I'd just done that yesterday!! 

Things are still rumbling down below but that will stop soon. 

All in all, not a bad deal to learn that that only visible possibility for a problem is a slightly ''thickened'' fold in the bowel and interior hemorrhoids have returned. That could explain the +hemoccult culture. A biopsy was taken of the tissue fold just to be safe.

Now we can all get on with the interesting/important things, like knitting, meals, chitchat. You know, the really neat things in life. LOL

Hugs and thatks for the prayers and good wishes,

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

In my hurry to get myself and the loo cleaned up after the incident this morning, I washed my cell phone when I threw my jeans into the washer. I'd forgotten all about having it with me. I'd taken off my rings and earrings and never even remembered having stuck it in my pocket. Fortunately it is a $0.99 refurbished one which I'd used for years.

Oh well, it could have been a lot worse, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In my hurry to get myself and the loo cleaned up after the incident this morning, I washed my cell phone when I threw my jeans into the washer. I'd forgotten all about having it with me. I'd taken off my rings and earrings and never even remembered having stuck it in my pocket. Fortunately it is a $0.99 refurbished one which I'd used for years.
> 
> Oh well, it could have been a lot worse, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Could have been a lot worse!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am home now--well, actually since about 10:45 this morning. The scoping was totally a non-experience for me; I felt absolutely nothing after Eric told me to breathe deeply, in and out, until Patricia told me that I could wake up now. By the clock, I'd only been under the anesthesia and in recovery for about 40 minutes. One mishap last night and one this morning after we got home from our breakfast stop. I was headed to take a bath any way so not a big deal except cleaning up the bathroom. I'd just done that yesterday!!
> 
> Things are still rumbling down below but that will stop soon.
> 
> ...


Hope all the results come back clean and I hope that your digestive system returns to normal quickly. I remember that I ate very little that day and the next until things settled down. Not a pleasant feeling and I remember being at work which made it that more uncomfortable....just another reason I like being retired!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

ONly, glAd colonoscopy over with.
Daralene, love mitts.
Sam, cute obit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for your generous offer.



Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, you would like this. there is a loon backpack in the critter book. Now you really will have to meet up with me. :wink:
> 
> Well, found out there is an option to loan the book so I can loan it to you with your email address and while you have it I don't. Then when you are done you send it back to me, either through Amazon or email. We'll figure this out as we go along, but you should be getting an email soon and you will have 7 days to accept the loan. I am busy making the Hedgehog Mitts so don't need it right now anyway.
> 
> You might not like the patterns, but at least you can look and decide.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee today with a little humor. Hope no one is offended.
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was wondering yesterday how she was doing. Sorry to hear the weather has not been cooperating. Glad she got to visit with her brother, I am guessing that means he was feeling better.
> I was wanting something different to make looking through my receipts I found an orange cake that Nicho had posted a while back. I'm thinking it will fit the bill nicely and no flour is the best part making it gluten free.


Oh that DOES sound tasty!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Re: lost charger
I don't know if this will work for you but many devices can use the same charger. My cell phone, Kindle, tablet and i-pod all use the same charger. Makes it much easier when traveling!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

martina said:


> The removal people arrived with the rest of my belongings today. I am over at my son's now resting . When he comes home from work we will go across and start on some of the boxes, as everything is plied up. The fridge and dishwasher won't fit without changing something in the kitchen and where everything else is going I don't know. So I will post when I can . Best wishes to all.


I really feel for you, making this move! Often it is exhausting just thinking about it. My mantra for times like that is "Take it a day at a time."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am home now--well, actually since about 10:45 this morning. The scoping was totally a non-experience for me; I felt absolutely nothing after Eric told me to breathe deeply, in and out, until Patricia told me that I could wake up now. By the clock, I'd only been under the anesthesia and in recovery for about 40 minutes. One mishap last night and one this morning after we got home from our breakfast stop. I was headed to take a bath any way so not a big deal except cleaning up the bathroom. I'd just done that yesterday!!
> 
> Things are still rumbling down below but that will stop soon.
> 
> ...


Glad it's all over for you, Joy....oh that sounds bad :shock: I meant the colonoscopy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Glad it's all over for you, Joy....that sounds bad :shock: I meant the colonoscopy!


Glad you are home Joy . I hope your tummy has finally settled down 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Sorry for the wasted space on my reply to the colonoscopy joke, and my comment to it is lost. Im in need of a refresher course on this computer!
> 
> Finally caught up with everyone. Mom had a not so good day yesterday. She went down on the kitchen floor (not hurt, I was with her just couldn't hold her up) and I had to call me husband home from work to help me get her up. His office is only a couple of blocks away. The rest of her day was full of confusion. Thinking it was dehydration but she wouldn't eat or drink. Thankfully, today she is drinking a lot!
> 
> ...


Feel free to come here with any problems with your mum, a lot of us (including myself) have been through the same experience. My mum lived with us for 16 years before she passed away in 2009 at the age of 82. She had a lot of medical problems, but it was the last year with vascular dementia that was the worst. Don't get me wrong, she was very easy to live with for 15 of those 16 years - during her married life she had had both her MIL and her own mother live with us so as she used to say she "knew what not to do and say!"


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad the scopy is over, Joy!! You're good for at least another 5 years.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Got an antibiotic, dr. didnt test for strep said sinus infection and throat is red raw swollen and lots of gunk antibiotic will cover whatever is going on. Did not go to the seminar today, didnt want to share my germs and have been napping on and off. Its a cold rainy dreary day again, good for napping and knitting covered up and watching tv. Now if I could just find something that sounds good to eat. Joy glad your done with your procedure and can eat again. Glad that they didnt find anything and hoping your tests come back good news.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


Good going, Dawn! Do you get a chance to knit at work? or is it strictly an at home activity?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally caught up, wasn't here much yesterday as I was omut & about & then had company.
> 
> Caren, the family Halloween photo is very cute. Love the poem about tea!
> I'm glad things are coming together for your move, it's sure coming quickly.
> ...


Hope your feeling better today Bonnie- funny tummies are definitely no fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just looked for the free book.
> In Canada they charge $7.74😟


Similar charge here as well- for us it is just the app that is free.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may have already seen, as I'm so far behind, but I was cooking for our church fall supper. Its one of the biggest fund raisers we do, that & make & sell pies in spring & fall. We served supper to 280 people Sunday night.


Wow -good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


cute mittens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In my hurry to get myself and the loo cleaned up after the incident this morning, I washed my cell phone when I threw my jeans into the washer. I'd forgotten all about having it with me. I'd taken off my rings and earrings and never even remembered having stuck it in my pocket. Fortunately it is a $0.99 refurbished one which I'd used for years.
> 
> Oh well, it could have been a lot worse, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


So the preparation was much worse than the actual procedure (just as Bonnies descrption of the process said intact!). hopefully you gut will settle down now- can't have naything left to come out by now surely.
Praying that the biopsy will come back clear as they expect.
Odd that the phone dion't like being washed. Hope you can find another one that suits you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got an antibiotic, dr. didnt test for strep said sinus infection and throat is red raw swollen and lots of gunk antibiotic will cover whatever is going on. Did not go to the seminar today, didnt want to share my germs and have been napping on and off. Its a cold rainy dreary day again, good for napping and knitting covered up and watching tv. Now if I could just find something that sounds good to eat. Joy glad your done with your procedure and can eat again. Glad that they didnt find anything and hoping your tests come back good news.


Maybe Joys left over jello will slide down nicely?
A day off sounds like what you need. Can you take tomorrow off as well to give the antibiotics an oppurtunity to really get working?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Dawn, you have really been busy. Love the scarf/shawl. Hope you feel better soon.

Ohio Joy, glad the procedure is behind you. Too bad about the phone but thank goodness it's not a new expensive one. Could you put it in a bag of rice to see if it will dry out? My son dropped his flip phone I in a puddle years ago, he stood it over the heat register fr a few days with the battery out & it amazingly worked again.

I've been laying around all day but feel pretty much back to normal now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Re: lost charger
> I don't know if this will work for you but many devices can use the same charger. My cell phone, Kindle, tablet and i-pod all use the same charger. Makes it much easier when traveling!


Thanks, I found it and it's now being charged.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


Very nice. I've started on fingerless gloves. Got the first one done. Here's a photo. Hope it works.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How sweet that is that you don't have to worry about the truck and Amy gets to have one she can rely on. :thumbup:


That was the reason for getting the truck to leave for Amy, it will last her a good long while too. I had her test drive it to see if she liked it, then bought it. The guy at the dealership was surprised I was doing that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Strictly at home Julie work is way too busy.



Lurker 2 said:


> Good going, Dawn! Do you get a chance to knit at work? or is it strictly an at home activity?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice. I've started on fingerless gloves. Got the first one done. Here's a photo. Hope it works.


Oh that looks nice and warm, love the length of it. 👍😍👍


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Unfortunately no Will have to work tomorrow. We do have a three day weekend I won't be reading a whole lot though fun stuff planned.



darowil said:


> Maybe Joys left over jello will slide down nicely?
> A day off sounds like what you need. Can you take tomorrow off as well to give the antibiotics an oppurtunity to really get working?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Very nice! I would like to get some fingerless gloves done before Christmas don't know that it will happen though.



budasha said:


> Very nice. I've started on fingerless gloves. Got the first one done. Here's a photo. Hope it works.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh that DOES sound tasty!!


I will post a photo, I am hoping to make it this week along with the hidden forest corn muffins.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


Lovely scarves 👍👍😍 glad you got antibiotics to clear things up.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Odd that the phone dion't like being washed. Hope you can find another one that suits you.


Oh, so do I!! I don't need a smart phone of any brand. I just don't have use for that much technology and would prefer to spend time here with you all or talk face to face, if at all possible.

If I can't reach you by phone now, I can try again later. The occasional text, perhaps, but not extended conversations--too many kids, meals, music on the internet or radio, or knitting stitches calling my name for me to spend much time/money on a smart phone.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Unfortunately no Will have to work tomorrow. We do have a three day weekend I won't be reading a whole lot though fun stuff planned.


Hopefully you will be well enough to enjoy the fun stuff then.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, nice fingerless gloves.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got an antibiotic, dr. didnt test for strep said sinus infection and throat is red raw swollen and lots of gunk antibiotic will cover whatever is going on. Did not go to the seminar today, didnt want to share my germs and have been napping on and off. Its a cold rainy dreary day again, good for napping and knitting covered up and watching tv. Now if I could just find something that sounds good to eat. Joy glad your done with your procedure and can eat again. Glad that they didnt find anything and hoping your tests come back good news.


Have you tried some hot apple cider? Or, one of our favorite things while growing up was hot chocolate with buttered toast; and yes, we'd dunk the toast in the hot chocolate. Don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


Wow, love them all---especially the twirly scarf.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the fingerless gloves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Strictly at home Julie work is way too busy.


Fair enough! So even lunch time is a bit hectic?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, so do I!! I don't need a smart phone of any brand. I just don't have use for that much technology and would prefer to spend time here with you all or talk face to face, if at all possible.
> 
> If I can't reach you by phone now, I can try again later. The occasional text, perhaps, but not extended conversations--too many kids, meals, music on the internet or radio, or knitting stitches calling my name for me to spend much time/money on a smart phone.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We can still get them for around $20 depending on what company you go with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sad --- sam
> 
> Sad News from Minnesota
> 
> ...


Loved it! Sent it to my son. He took Baking and Pastry in school.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bonnie's scarf is on page 35, Tami.


Thanks, Kate. I saw the photo, but missed the pattern link or name if there was one. I will go look.

Edited to say I found the scarf, and have saved it to my Ravelry favorites. I was reading quickly to catch up, and totally missed that Bonnie posted the link above the photo! :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another instance of how helpful our summarisers are!


Absolutely! And we all thank you ladies for all of the hard work you put in to do them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Crochet World: Christmas Wish list It is on the shelves until 2nd of November. There are several other patterns in it I'm hoping to make.
> 
> The link for Bonnie's scarf.
> 
> http:/www.ravely.com/patterns/library/Indian-feathers


Hmm, wonder if I can find a copy around here. Wish I had seen this before I went to JoAnn Fabrics today. If I can't find it tomorrow, may have to have DD look for it. DH has the weekend off, so, to use up vacation days, he is taking off Friday, Monday and Tuesday, so he will have 5 days off. We will go to our favorite train watching spot that is 40 minutes from Sam, with the RV, and I will get to spend Sunday meeting Sam, Pacer, Matthew and Pacer's other DS. Then DH will winterize the RV for the winter. This will be the last trip for the year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a lovely 6.1c/43f at 06:01 and still dark. The traffic tells me people are on their way to work, mostly soilders. The school buses will be by in a little less than an hours time.
> 
> Coffee today with a little humor. Hope no one is offended.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No. We hadn't eaten the same things all day. I'm just glad it didn't last long.


I am glad it didn't last long, either. You do realize that food poisoning can be from something you ate up to 10 days before you are sick, don't you? Or can hit within minutes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a link for a free critter book from Morehouse Farms. It is a kindle edition but you can download a free app for your phone (not sure which ones) and or your computer if you don't have Kindle. I did it to my computer and it downloaded fine. Posting before I looked at it but I'm excited to see it. Here's the link for the free book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Morehouse-Farm-Critter-Knits-Patterns-ebook/dp/B00FAUTMBI%3FSubscriptionId%3D0ENGV10E9K9QDNSJ5C82%26tag%3Dflatwave-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00FAUTMBI
> 
> Edit: There are other free materials on Amazon with this Kindle app. I don't have Kindle but did the download and got the free Morehouse pattern book and also another book about health. YAY


Darn, by the time I am getting to it, it is not free anymore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've got a big box downstairs with all kinds of cords. Will have to sort through them all but it might just be with my Kobo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, the cranberry chicken was a winner. Next time might add carrots to crock pot so I have veggie. It's a keeper for taste and ease of cooking.


Good to hear. I bought the cranberry sauce yesterday. I will be trying it soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-feathers
> 
> ...


Thanks. If I decide to make one for Arrianna, I will yell for help! :-D She is growing again, eating like crazy. Over 20 pounds now.

I have photos of her and mommy to post, but will have to do it tomorrow. They are on my phone, which is on the charger.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: There are some crimes that need stiffer consequences.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


Oh, those will be gorgeous! I have a niece that would love them. She had a pet hedge hog while married to her second (&()*& husband.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally caught up, wasn't here much yesterday as I was omut & about & then had company.
> 
> Caren, the family Halloween photo is very cute. Love the poem about tea!
> I'm glad things are coming together for your move, it's sure coming quickly.
> ...


Hope you are feeling better by now. I missed the mistake in your name. I am so sorry. I got mine finished this afternoon, and ready to mail in the morning. I will check it before I mail it. That's what happens when I don't just copy and paste the addresses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Sorry for the wasted space on my reply to the colonoscopy joke, and my comment to it is lost. Im in need of a refresher course on this computer!
> 
> Finally caught up with everyone. Mom had a not so good day yesterday. She went down on the kitchen floor (not hurt, I was with her just couldn't hold her up) and I had to call me husband home from work to help me get her up. His office is only a couple of blocks away. The rest of her day was full of confusion. Thinking it was dehydration but she wouldn't eat or drink. Thankfully, today she is drinking a lot!
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am finally caught up, and it is midnight. Past time for bed. Again! Loved all the knit items in the photos everyone posted. I finally quit commenting so I could get caught up. Joy, glad you colonoscopy is over. Sorry about the phone. 

Dawn, Melody, Bonnie, feel better soon. I know I am missing something, but that's what happens with I don't comment as I go! 

I will get to see CMaliza tomorrow, unless something changes for her. Will post an update afterwards. May not be until late evening.

I have Arrianna & Damien for a few hours after school tomorrow. Mommy is going to have a girls dinner out. Her friend sounded like she really needed to see DD and another friend from their group very badly. DD doesn't often ask, and she knows we usually have plans on Thursday evenings. She will try to be back in time for us to do that, and if not, DH can go by himself. 

Hugs and prayers for all. Good night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all. On my phone ...internet was out all day and they are sending a technician tomorrow to check the outside wiring. Will hopefully be back tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are all so lovely Dawn.


Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks lovely Liz. As many pair that i've made I still haven't any for myself. Have got to do some for me.  I like your blue yarn.


budasha said:


> Very nice. I've started on fingerless gloves. Got the first one done. Here's a photo. Hope it works.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling better by now. I missed the mistake in your name. I am so sorry. I got mine finished this afternoon, and ready to mail in the morning. I will check it before I mail it. That's what happens when I don't just copy and paste the addresses.


No big deal, I just thought the people at my post office might think it was weird, I'll still get them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nanny, I'm glad you were able to slow your mom during her fall so she's not hurt. Hope she's better soon.

Liz, nice gloves, great color.
Feel OK tonight. I was asked to attend the UCW meeting at the church tonight, most of the members are getting so old, I sort of feel obligated to join & help. We will be making pies to sell on Nov.11 & cooking,serving & cleaning up supper at the dinner theatre on Nov.19. They were also looking for volunteers to clean the church weekly. I will help wash & wax floors in the church hall after the pie making but didn't sign up to do the church cleaning, 
I didn't do much all day except lay around so finished up these little slipper that will go to GD for Christmas.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids
It's a paid pattern but it fits so well, I've made it 4 or 5 times already, it's in size baby to 10-12


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nanny, I'm glad you were able to slow your mom during her fall so she's not hurt. Hope she's better soon.
> 
> Liz, nice gloves, great color.
> Feel OK tonight. I was asked to attend the UCW meeting at the church tonight, most of the members are getting so old, I sort of feel obligated to join & help. We will be making pies to sell on Nov.11 & cooking,serving & cleaning up supper at the dinner theatre on Nov.19. They were also looking for volunteers to clean the church weekly. I will help wash & wax floors in the church hall after the pie making but didn't sign up to do the church cleaning,
> ...


I wonder if Mel knows this pattern?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would vote for that. --- sam



mags7 said:


> It is so sickening how some people treat animals. Those that mistreat children and animals should be hung by their feet on the Main Street of town and let anyone mistreat them any way they feel like it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny caren - loved it. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a lovely 6.1c/43f at 06:01 and still dark. The traffic tells me people are on their way to work, mostly soilders. The school buses will be by in a little less than an hours time.
> 
> Coffee today with a little humor. Hope no one is offended.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it just sort of evolved - you get on a roll and just keep going. --- sam



siouxann said:


> WOW! You were quite the young daredevil weren't you! !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another one for you caren. --- sam

Flourless Chocolate Torte

Description:

A treasured family recipe for Passover chocolate-apple torte, updated to be lower in fat and still incredibly rich-tasting.

Ingredients:

1/2 cup matzo meal 
1/3 cup walnuts 
2 large eggs 
1 1/4 cups sugar, divided 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1 cup grated peeled apple, preferably Delicious 
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder 
2 ounces bittersweet or semisweet chocolate, chopped 
8 large egg whites, at room temperature 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Confectioners sugar, for dusting

Preparation:

1 Preheat oven to 350°F.

2 Combine matzo meal and walnuts in a food processor; process until nuts are finely chopped. Spread on a baking sheet and toast until fragrant, 5 to 10 minutes. Let cool.

3 Whisk eggs, 3/4 cup sugar and vanilla in a large bowl until blended. Stir in the matzo mixture, apple, cocoa and chocolate.

4 Beat egg whites and salt in large, clean bowl, with an electric mixer on medium speed until frothy. Increase speed to high and beat until soft peaks form. Add remaining 1/2 cup sugar 1 Tbsp. at a time, beating until glossy and stiff peaks form.

5 Stir one-quarter of the beaten whites into the batter. Gently fold in remaining whites with a rubber spatula. Scrape the batter into an ungreased 9-inch springform pan, spreading evenly. Tap pan lightly on counter to release air bubbles.

6 Bake torte until top springs back when touched lightly and a skewer inserted in the center comes out clean, 40 to 45 minutes. With a knife, loosen edges of torte. Let cool in pan on a wire rack. (Torte will sink in center.)

7 Remove pan sides and place torte on a serving platter. Dust with confectioners' sugar and serve.

http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/dessert/10_festive_cakes/5.aspx



NanaCaren said:


> I was wondering yesterday how she was doing. Sorry to hear the weather has not been cooperating. Glad she got to visit with her brother, I am guessing that means he was feeling better.
> I was wanting something different to make looking through my receipts I found an orange cake that Nicho had posted a while back. I'm thinking it will fit the bill nicely and no flour is the best part making it gluten free.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was trying to post some photos from June's sister Dianna, but have lost them, if you are interested her blog is _These days of mine_, and it is titled _Shipwreck_.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just me and the three dogs. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> thewren wrote:
> i once drove nonstop from indianapolis to seattle in 46 hours - the dogs were so glad to be out of a moving car they almost kissed the pavement. --- sam
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Hope you had another driver to share the 46 hrs. with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you have someone to help you - extra muscles always help. --- sam



martina said:


> The removal people arrived with the rest of my belongings today. I am over at my son's now resting . When he comes home from work we will go across and start on some of the boxes, as everything is plied up. The fridge and dishwasher won't fit without changing something in the kitchen and where everything else is going I don't know. So I will post when I can . Best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should try this. --- sam

Broiled Grapefruit

Ingredients:

3 Ruby Red grapefruits, halved horizontally
¼ cup packed dark brown sugar 
½ teaspoon ground cardamom
1 teaspoon Maldon salt or other large-flake salt

Directions:

1) Preheat the broiler with a rack about 4 inches from the heat.

2) Line a sheet pan with aluminum foil. (This isnt totally necessary  the grapefruit wont really stick to the pan  but it makes for the easiest cleanup.)

3) Place the grapefruit halves, cut side up, on the prepared sheet pan.

4) Use a small paring knife or curved grapefruit knife to section the grapefruits, cutting around the outer membrane to separate it from the flesh, and between individual sections.

5) Mix together the brown sugar and ground cardamom in a small bowl.

6) Sprinkle each grapefruit half with the sugar mixture, dividing it evenly. Sprinkle the salt atop the sugared grapefruit.

7) Broil the grapefruit, keeping a close eye on the pan and rotating it if needed, until the fruit is charred at the edges and caramel-y brown in the center, 3 to 5 minutes.

8) Let the grapefruit cool for 5 minutes before enjoying warm (I find a regular or grapefruit spoon the best tool to pop out the segments and catch all of the sweet juice while eating.)

www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-broiled-grapefruit



Sorlenna said:


> Hope those with sore throats are cleared up easily & quickly. I don't get strep often, but I always know when I do, because it's like swallowing razor blades. :shock:
> 
> I've never heard of or thought about cooking oranges...interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


They are lovely Dawn .really like your brown scarf 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I am home now--well, actually since about 10:45 this morning. The scoping was totally a non-experience for me; I felt absolutely nothing after Eric told me to breathe deeply, in and out, until Patricia told me that I could wake up now. By the clock, I'd only been under the anesthesia and in recovery for about 40 minutes. One mishap last night and one this morning after we got home from our breakfast stop. I was headed to take a bath any way so not a big deal except cleaning up the bathroom. I'd just done that yesterday!!
> 
> Things are still rumbling down below but that will stop soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very nice. I've started on fingerless gloves. Got the first one done. Here's a photo. Hope it works.


IT worked Liz and glove looks great . Keep meaning to make myself some of these and then keep forgetting 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a type of wingspan dawn - lovely - great colors. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Oh, so do I!! I don't need a smart phone of any brand. I just don't have use for that much technology and would prefer to spend time here with you all or talk face to face, if at all possible.
> 
> If I can't reach you by phone now, I can try again later. The occasional text, perhaps, but not extended conversations--too many kids, meals, music on the internet or radio, or knitting stitches calling my name for me to spend much time/money on a smart phone.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Is there no one in the family that has a spare one that's how I get mine . One of the sons gets a new and I get the old one 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely. --- sam



budasha said:


> Very nice. I've started on fingerless gloves. Got the first one done. Here's a photo. Hope it works.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there any other way - we always dunked our toast in the hot chocolate. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Have you tried some hot apple cider? Or, one of our favorite things while growing up was hot chocolate with buttered toast; and yes, we'd dunk the toast in the hot chocolate. Don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Nanny, I'm glad you were able to slow your mom during her fall so she's not hurt. Hope she's better soon.
> 
> Liz, nice gloves, great color.
> Feel OK tonight. I was asked to attend the UCW meeting at the church tonight, most of the members are getting so old, I sort of feel obligated to join & help. We will be making pies to sell on Nov.11 & cooking,serving & cleaning up supper at the dinner theatre on Nov.19. They were also looking for volunteers to clean the church weekly. I will help wash & wax floors in the church hall after the pie making but didn't sign up to do the church cleaning,
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - you are up awfully early. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i am caught up think i will go to bed. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nanny, I'm glad you were able to slow your mom during her fall so she's not hurt. Hope she's better soon.
> 
> Liz, nice gloves, great color.
> Feel OK tonight. I was asked to attend the UCW meeting at the church tonight, most of the members are getting so old, I sort of feel obligated to join & help. We will be making pies to sell on Nov.11 & cooking,serving & cleaning up supper at the dinner theatre on Nov.19. They were also looking for volunteers to clean the church weekly. I will help wash & wax floors in the church hall after the pie making but didn't sign up to do the church cleaning,
> ...


Those look just danling I'm sure they will become favorite slippers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i am caught up think i will go to bed. --- sam


Good night Sam sleep sleep well. 😴😴😴


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny caren - loved it. --- sam


I couldn't resist 😁😁😃😄


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is another one for you caren. --- sam
> 
> Flourless Chocolate Torte
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy, I know several that would love this. Thank you 👍👍👍😍👍👍
The broiled grapefruit would soon become a favorite of mine, I love grapefruit. Will have to give it a try too.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> here is another one for you caren. --- sam
> 
> Flourless Chocolate Torte
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - you are up awfully early. --- sam


Always up early Sam and I think you are up very late


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> now i am caught up think i will go to bed. --- sam


Goodnight Sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


Lovely work as usual, Dawn :thumbup:hope you're soon feeling better.
And healthful wishes to Bonnie too! Tummy upsets are not fun :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> cute mittens.


 they're spectacular, Daralene :thumbup: hope you're poor hand is no longer painful and you have rested well overnight.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the fingerless gloves!


So do I, Liz. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Is there no one in the family that has a spare one that's how I get mine . One of the sons gets a new and I get the old one
> Sonja


That's just the same for me here, with computer or iPad. DH and DD say I'm a digital dinosaur but I just smile and roar :XD:
I'm using said iPad in bed but need to be up! DH is off to get his fasting blood sample taken so will be back ready to eat breakfast fairly soon. It's just a routine one, before his next meds are prescribed. We hope to get to Alderney today until Sunday but weathers a bit rough at present. I need to get organised with knitting to take with me as I hope to get some free time. Then I'm off to England again on Monday so might be rather quiet on here.....
More later, I hope. Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too late. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Always up early Sam and I think you are up very late


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i am definitely going to bed. --- sam --- honest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night, Sam! And, I just got up; not sure why I'm not sleeping. I sure got enough activity in today wear me out.

Sam, I love broiled grapefruit! One of those dishes that proves the scientific reaction of salt...it makes sweet sweeter!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> now i am definitely going to bed. --- sam --- honest!


And I'm off to shower! Good "night" Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> That's just the same for me here, with computer or iPad. DH and DD say I'm a digital dinosaur but I just smile and roar :XD:
> I'm using said iPad in bed but need to be up! DH is off to get his fasting blood sample taken so will be back ready to eat breakfast fairly soon. It's just a routine one, before his next meds are prescribed. We hope to get to Alderney today until Sunday but weathers a bit rough at present. I need to get organised with knitting to take with me as I hope to get some free time. Then I'm off to England again on Monday so might be rather quiet on here.....
> More later, I hope. Lin


That's how I got my iPad which is old now but as long as it works ( when it wants its getting very slow ) I'll keep using it as I have gotten used to it 
Don't know if I can go back to using a mouse 
Whenever I use husbands laptop I keep forgetting and touching the screen 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


Oh my gosh that is some costume , grandson looks fantastic the headpiece looks heavy but I'm thinking it's made of some lightweight materiel , 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That was the reason for getting the truck to leave for Amy, it will last her a good long while too. I had her test drive it to see if she liked it, then bought it. The guy at the dealership was surprised I was doing that.


And why are we not surprised?!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. If I decide to make one for Arrianna, I will yell for help! :-D She is growing again, eating like crazy. Over 20 pounds now.
> 
> I have photos of her and mommy to post, but will have to do it tomorrow. They are on my phone, which is on the charger.


Arrianna is over 20lbs?.......our "wee Chunk" is 19lb at 5 months!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's how I got my iPad which is old now but as long as it works ( when it wants its getting very slow ) I'll keep using it as I have gotten used to it
> Don't know if I can go back to using a mouse
> Whenever I use husbands laptop I keep forgetting and touching the screen
> Sonja


I do that too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's how I got my iPad which is old now but as long as it works ( when it wants its getting very slow ) I'll keep using it as I have gotten used to it
> Don't know if I can go back to using a mouse
> Whenever I use husbands laptop I keep forgetting and touching the screen
> Sonja


DH tried resetting 'mine' to the factory settings yesterday and now it has speeded up quite a bit - used to take so long loading that it would close whatever app I was trying to use. Apart from having to log in to all the sites where I'd previously used 'remember me' or 'remember password' it's been an improvement. Don't ask me what DH did! He looked online then 'did' things.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I do that too!


So glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> DH tried resetting 'mine' to the factory settings yesterday and now it has speeded up quite a bit - used to take so long loading that it would close whatever app I was trying to use. Apart from having to log in to all the sites where I'd previously used 'remember me' or 'remember password' it's been an improvement. Don't ask me what DH did! He looked online then 'did' things.....


That's interesting to know but did you lose everything you had on your iPad 
I have patterns and pictures stored everywhere thinking that's half the problem of why it's slowing down 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was good. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should try this. --- sam
> 
> Broiled Grapefruit
> 
> ...


Forbidden fruit in my case, Sam, sadly- I adore them but two of my meds single them out to be avoided.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is another one for you caren. --- sam
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


That is some suit!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

That is the best!! I love having that when Im not feeling well. Will have to make some tonight when I get home. Have done that since I was little, my mom did it when she was little. I have been drinking warm apple cider, tea, herbal tea, olbas tea all kinds of warm things. The edge has been taken off of the sore throat this morning so hopefully after todays dose of meds will be not sore at all by tomorrow.



RookieRetiree said:


> Have you tried some hot apple cider? Or, one of our favorite things while growing up was hot chocolate with buttered toast; and yes, we'd dunk the toast in the hot chocolate. Don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was trying to post some photos from June's sister Dianna, but have lost them, if you are interested her blog is _These days of mine_, and it is titled _Shipwreck_.


Thanks Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The only birthday today is Wannabear, (Wanda) who has not been around for years, but I thought I would mention it is her Happy Day.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Oh yes, for the first part of lunch I am in the lunch room getting the little kids through the line and deducting whether they have a hot lunch or sack lunch with milk on their lunch accounts. Then I will usually go back to my desk and eat my lunch. The phone doesnt stop, people still come in and students and teachers still need things so I generally eat while multi tasking. Some days are really quiet and I get to eat in peace others not so much. If my boss is there she does the middle school kids though she stays to supervise them while they eat and teachers do the little kids. If she is not there I get the middle kids through the lunch line also though I dont have to stay to supervise. Im not supposed to ever have to be in charge of a child. lolololo those who have worked in a school know how that works out! Someone is usually in for a recess detention, in cause they arent feeling well and a lot of times I am the only one in the office. If I have to go get a teacher and they have to leave their room, I stay with the class to keep an eye on them till the teacher gets back, cant leave the little buggers alone now can we? Our kids are pretty well behaved actually, I expected a lot more problems especially with the older ones maybe its cause we are so small and they are mostly country kids but they behave pretty well and look out for each other most of the time.



Lurker 2 said:


> Fair enough! So even lunch time is a bit hectic?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

For those of you who dont have facebook or maybe do and just did not see this, it is free until November 10 with the code "cure2015". Click on the buy it now and then click the use a coupon code and put the above in *without* the quote marks and it will ring up as free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breast-cancer-ribbin-scarf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh yes, for the first part of lunch I am in the lunch room getting the little kids through the line and deducting whether they have a hot lunch or sack lunch with milk on their lunch accounts. Then I will usually go back to my desk and eat my lunch. The phone doesnt stop, people still come in and students and teachers still need things so I generally eat while multi tasking. Some days are really quiet and I get to eat in peace others not so much. If my boss is there she does the middle school kids though she stays to supervise them while they eat and teachers do the little kids. If she is not there I get the middle kids through the lunch line also though I dont have to stay to supervise. Im not supposed to ever have to be in charge of a child. lolololo those who have worked in a school know how that works out! Someone is usually in for a recess detention, in cause they arent feeling well and a lot of times I am the only one in the office. If I have to go get a teacher and they have to leave their room, I stay with the class to keep an eye on them till the teacher gets back, cant leave the little buggers alone now can we? Our kids are pretty well behaved actually, I expected a lot more problems especially with the older ones maybe its cause we are so small and they are mostly country kids but they behave pretty well and look out for each other most of the time.


But all in all, you're not regretting moving to this job, I hope?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you I looked and looked for a pattern for that yarn ended up with the drop stitch scarf and DH even said it looked good.



Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Dawn .really like your brown scarf
> Sonja


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It is called spiral staircase shawl or scarf not sure which it is a free pattern on ravelry and I have made lots of them. Easy all garter stitch which is great for working on while talking or watching tv.



thewren said:


> is that a type of wingspan dawn - lovely - great colors. --- sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Great costume!



RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Same here love them but they interfere with thyroid meds.



Lurker 2 said:


> Forbidden fruit in my case, Sam, sadly- I adore them but two of my meds single them out to be avoided.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

All in all,...no the pros out weigh the cons, I do really miss only working part time though, had lots more time for life then.



Lurker 2 said:


> But all in all, you're not regretting moving to this job, I hope?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Same here love them but they interfere with thyroid meds.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> All in all,...no the pros out weigh the cons, I do really miss only working part time though, had lots more time for life then.


and no doubt more energy!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, so do I!! I don't need a smart phone of any brand. I just don't have use for that much technology and would prefer to spend time here with you all or talk face to face, if at all possible.
> 
> If I can't reach you by phone now, I can try again later. The occasional text, perhaps, but not extended conversations--too many kids, meals, music on the internet or radio, or knitting stitches calling my name for me to spend much time/money on a smart phone.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I remember that Fireball Dave used to call them Smug phones.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice. I've started on fingerless gloves. Got the first one done. Here's a photo. Hope it works.


That is a beautiful glove! I love the color and the length is perfect for those winter days when the wind whips up your coat sleeves. Well done!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to move it to the desktop. Think I have too many photos and the whole thing is overloaded. Anyway, here is the one Hedgehog mitten started.


Very cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear Bonnie, hope you get over this real soon. sounds like you might be over the worst, but still no fun. Yucky stomachs are no fun.
> 
> PupLover and others with colds, hope you recover soon. They are no fun either.
> 
> SugarSugar, hope your mom continues to have up days. Big Hugs to you and to her. :thumbup:


Thanks and hugs back.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad it didn't last long, either. You do realize that food poisoning can be from something you ate up to 10 days before you are sick, don't you? Or can hit within minutes.


Really?? I had no idea it could take that long to present symptoms.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I am home now--well, actually since about 10:45 this morning. The scoping was totally a non-experience for me; I felt absolutely nothing after Eric told me to breathe deeply, in and out, until Patricia told me that I could wake up now. By the clock, I'd only been under the anesthesia and in recovery for about 40 minutes. One mishap last night and one this morning after we got home from our breakfast stop. I was headed to take a bath any way so not a big deal except cleaning up the bathroom. I'd just done that yesterday!!
> 
> Things are still rumbling down below but that will stop soon.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness thats all over with for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good going, Dawn! Do you get a chance to knit at work? or is it strictly an at home activity?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my gosh that is some costume , grandson looks fantastic the headpiece looks heavy but I'm thinking it's made of some lightweight materiel ,
> Sonja


 :thumbup: RE Rookie. He looks really cool!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


How cute is that!! He will be the scariest dinosaur/monster in the s hool.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.openculture.com/2013/11/fly-through-17th-century-london.html 
Saw this on the Forum. Fascinating!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> http://www.openculture.com/2013/11/fly-through-17th-century-london.html
> Saw this on the Forum. Fascinating!


looks so lovely- but I'm sure it wan't as nice to live in!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> That is the best!! I love having that when Im not feeling well. Will have to make some tonight when I get home. Have done that since I was little, my mom did it when she was little. I have been drinking warm apple cider, tea, herbal tea, olbas tea all kinds of warm things. The edge has been taken off of the sore throat this morning so hopefully after todays dose of meds will be not sore at all by tomorrow.


Wishing you good sleep today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh yes, for the first part of lunch I am in the lunch room getting the little kids through the line and deducting whether they have a hot lunch or sack lunch with milk on their lunch accounts. Then I will usually go back to my desk and eat my lunch. The phone doesnt stop, people still come in and students and teachers still need things so I generally eat while multi tasking. Some days are really quiet and I get to eat in peace others not so much. If my boss is there she does the middle school kids though she stays to supervise them while they eat and teachers do the little kids. If she is not there I get the middle kids through the lunch line also though I dont have to stay to supervise. Im not supposed to ever have to be in charge of a child. lolololo those who have worked in a school know how that works out! Someone is usually in for a recess detention, in cause they arent feeling well and a lot of times I am the only one in the office. If I have to go get a teacher and they have to leave their room, I stay with the class to keep an eye on them till the teacher gets back, cant leave the little buggers alone now can we? Our kids are pretty well behaved actually, I expected a lot more problems especially with the older ones maybe its cause we are so small and they are mostly country kids but they behave pretty well and look out for each other most of the time.


I used to volunteer at our elementary school by helping out the school secretary, nurse, PE teacher, Librarian, etc. Check with your PTO/PTA to see if there are members who would like to get an hour or so out of the house? At minimum, they could answer phone and take messages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been away most of the day again- at the cricket which was very bad for us today. Caught up with a couple of my brothers as well as MAryanne.
Won't be arounf much for th enext few days either. Tomorrow afternoon going to friends for a few days. Planned htis back in March/April- and only weekend we coul dfind this year that all 4 of us were free for! So skipping the market on Sunday.The lady I hav ebeen doin git with has someone else to help her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> For those of you who dont have facebook or maybe do and just did not see this, it is free until November 10 with the code "cure2015". Click on the buy it now and then click the use a coupon code and put the above in *without* the quote marks and it will ring up as free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breast-cancer-ribbin-scarf


Thanks, much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> For those of you who dont have facebook or maybe do and just did not see this, it is free until November 10 with the code "cure2015". Click on the buy it now and then click the use a coupon code and put the above in *without* the quote marks and it will ring up as free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breast-cancer-ribbin-scarf


Thanks, much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is another one for you caren. --- sam
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, what an adorable costume.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Same here love them but they interfere with thyroid meds.


I didn't know that good job I don't like them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Been away most of the day again- at the cricket which was very bad for us today. Caught up with a couple of my brothers as well as MAryanne.
> Won't be arounf much for th enext few days either. Tomorrow afternoon going to friends for a few days. Planned htis back in March/April- and only weekend we coul dfind this year that all 4 of us were free for! So skipping the market on Sunday.The lady I hav ebeen doin git with has someone else to help her.


Hope you have a nice time Margaret


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You are always super busy Mary . Hope you have a great visit with Sam and that Tammi gets there too, although I do realise it is a distance for her to travel . Have you had any luck selling your house yet ?
> Sonja


I haven't heard anything on the house yet. I will be stopping at the house this weekend to turn on the heat so pipes don't freeze and check on the status of things. I am delighted to not have to work Thursday through Monday. Today I slept in. I think I slept close to 10 hours last night. I woke up twice to go to the bathroom, but no problem falling back to sleep. I finally got up and saw a mistake in my knitting so took out a few rows and many more to go. I will persevere.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've been enjoying your posts regarding how we have become friends even if we've never met face to face. It is so true that we have come to care for and about each other so much. AND having met up at least 3x so far, we really are getting to be close friends.
> 
> On the other hand, you are all such lovely ladies and gentlemen, whether at Sam's table or in person, that our lives have been enriched beyond measure. I am sorry that some have chosen to refrain from joining into the conversations, even solely at their own convenience, but am so happy to be here when I can.
> 
> ...


I have so enjoyed meeting so many knitters and enjoying the conversations here as well. I don't comment on many things that I would like to comment on as I usually read in the evenings and many times catch myself waking up in mid sentence as I can be so tired. I do have today off from work which will be utilized for haircuts, shopping for what to wear at the wedding, packing, laundry, cleaning and getting a meal to Bella's family. By the way, Bella is due for surgery Dec. 7th if not sooner to put in a larger catheter and something else related to it. I think this is for the flushing of the colon which is not suppose to take 3 hours. I am hoping to squeeze some knitting time into today as well. DH is staying home so the boys and I will travel together for the wedding. I think it will take us 6 hours to get there. The groom's mom is working out arrangements for us to drive down on Friday so that we will have more time to visit with people. We are still planning on leaving Sunday morning to drive to Defiance for lunch with Sam and Tami. I will take knitting with me and Matthew will take his drawing supplies.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Regarding grapefruits/juice and certain meds: in this country many doctors and/or frug info inserts will advise that they be avoided *or* limited to a certain amount of intake over specific time period, i.e., no more than one serving or ''X'' number of ounces in a given week. Not necessarily denied altogether.

FYI: I was reading yesterday that even warfarin/Coumadin users need not remove leafy greens from their diets. My doctors simply take that regular use in my diet and adjust the dosage to accommodate the vitamin's effect.

The house is quiet again and I am going to knit for a while. Back later. Perhaps not until after cantata practice this evening.

Ohio Joy

Safe travels, Mary, and enjoy the celebration and the lunch with Sam and Tami.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I haven't heard anything on the house yet. I will be stopping at the house this weekend to turn on the heat so pipes don't freeze and check on the status of things. I am delighted to not have to work Thursday through Monday. Today I slept in. I think I slept close to 10 hours last night. I woke up twice to go to the bathroom, but no problem falling back to sleep. I finally got up and saw a mistake in my knitting so took out a few rows and many more to go. I will persevere.


Hope you hear some good news regarding your house Mary . Glad to hear that you are having a long weekend off and a nice long sleep too 
Safe travels and enjoy your weekend 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your mom's fall. Hope you didn't hurt yourself before DH got there. Glad to hear she is drinking more fluids today.



Nannyof3 said:


> Sorry for the wasted space on my reply to the colonoscopy joke, and my comment to it is lost. Im in need of a refresher course on this computer!
> 
> Finally caught up with everyone. Mom had a not so good day yesterday. She went down on the kitchen floor (not hurt, I was with her just couldn't hold her up) and I had to call me husband home from work to help me get her up. His office is only a couple of blocks away. The rest of her day was full of confusion. Thinking it was dehydration but she wouldn't eat or drink. Thankfully, today she is drinking a lot!
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's interesting to know but did you lose everything you had on your iPad
> I have patterns and pictures stored everywhere thinking that's half the problem of why it's slowing down
> Sonja


We have it linked up to the general backup storage so I didn't lose patterns etc, but you would need to back it up before doing a Restore, I think......but then I'm a DigiDinosaur so check with someone more into computing before doing anything too rash :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, nice fingerless gloves.


Thanks. My first attempt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> For those of you who dont have facebook or maybe do and just did not see this, it is free until November 10 with the code "cure2015". Click on the buy it now and then click the use a coupon code and put the above in *without* the quote marks and it will ring up as free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breast-cancer-ribbin-scarf


Thank you. Might do some up for the Cancer Center.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks lovely Liz. As many pair that i've made I still haven't any for myself. Have got to do some for me.  I like your blue yarn.


Thanks Gwen. It isn't a very expensive yarn - Walmart special


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nanny, I'm glad you were able to slow your mom during her fall so she's not hurt. Hope she's better soon.
> 
> Liz, nice gloves, great color.
> Feel OK tonight. I was asked to attend the UCW meeting at the church tonight, most of the members are getting so old, I sort of feel obligated to join & help. We will be making pies to sell on Nov.11 & cooking,serving & cleaning up supper at the dinner theatre on Nov.19. They were also looking for volunteers to clean the church weekly. I will help wash & wax floors in the church hall after the pie making but didn't sign up to do the church cleaning,
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie. Love the baby slippers...so cute. You are sure a busy lady.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Soups on!!! Homemade veggie also known as let's clean out the freezer of frozen veggies. Corn bread muffins will be done in 5 more minutes.
> All welcome!


Your veggie soup looks wonderful. I know you really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Darowil, Hope you have a good visit, safe journeys!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, what an adorable costume.


That really is some Halloween get-up. Now to see you in it?!
:XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a thank you for all the links, tips and information shared on here.  :thumbup: 

Even if I can't keep up I still learn so much and I feel like it is family. Hope all of you with colds and flu are feeling better or soon will be better. Hope the big moves will go well but having appliances that don't fit is a real problem.  Wishing you all a great day. May stop by later. Oh yes, safe journeys to all on the road.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have so enjoyed meeting so many knitters and enjoying the conversations here as well. I don't comment on many things that I would like to comment on as I usually read in the evenings and many times catch myself waking up in mid sentence as I can be so tired. I do have today off from work which will be utilized for haircuts, shopping for what to wear at the wedding, packing, laundry, cleaning and getting a meal to Bella's family. By the way, Bella is due for surgery Dec. 7th if not sooner to put in a larger catheter and something else related to it. I think this is for the flushing of the colon which is not suppose to take 3 hours. I am hoping to squeeze some knitting time into today as well. DH is staying home so the boys and I will travel together for the wedding. I think it will take us 6 hours to get there. The groom's mom is working out arrangements for us to drive down on Friday so that we will have more time to visit with people. We are still planning on leaving Sunday morning to drive to Defiance for lunch with Sam and Tami. I will take knitting with me and Matthew will take his drawing supplies.


Safe travels, Pacer and Matthew, and have a lovely time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT worked Liz and glove looks great . Keep meaning to make myself some of these and then keep forgetting
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja. I think I'll shorten the sleeve on the next pair I make.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i am caught up think i will go to bed. --- sam


You do stay up late. I usually go to bed around 12 and my first wake up call will be around 3


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


That's so beautiful, many thanks for posting it. We have fog and drizzle and at present the crosswinds are preventing us flying to Alderney. :thumbdown: Been all packed up for 2 hours now with the cats' automatic feeder all set up, heating and water switched off, but going nowhere.:thumbdown: It's lucky for us that we can be at home not stranded at the airport, so I could put the heating and water back on if needed. Not sure we will actually get away today unless it gets better, but never mind. Think its time to get the teapot on! :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> DH tried resetting 'mine' to the factory settings yesterday and now it has speeded up quite a bit - used to take so long loading that it would close whatever app I was trying to use. Apart from having to log in to all the sites where I'd previously used 'remember me' or 'remember password' it's been an improvement. Don't ask me what DH did! He looked online then 'did' things.....


Do you lose all your book marks & saved pdf's & books when you reset it? I thought I would lose all that. I have also never updated my original iPad as someone told me theirs didnt work as well after.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's interesting to know but did you lose everything you had on your iPad
> I have patterns and pictures stored everywhere thinking that's half the problem of why it's slowing down
> Sonja


I should have read on before I asked the same question.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's just the same for me here, with computer or iPad. DH and DD say I'm a digital dinosaur but I just smile and roar :XD:
> I'm using said iPad in bed but need to be up! DH is off to get his fasting blood sample taken so will be back ready to eat breakfast fairly soon. It's just a routine one, before his next meds are prescribed. We hope to get to Alderney today until Sunday but weathers a bit rough at present. I need to get organised with knitting to take with me as I hope to get some free time. Then I'm off to England again on Monday so might be rather quiet on here.....
> More later, I hope. Lin


Hope the weather improves before you leave. Safe trip.

Speaking of iPads. I charged mine overnight but it's not working. Tried to connect to the computer too but nothing happened. It's been in storage for 2 years so I guess the battery is dead but the funny thing is that the apple shows up on the screen. Will have to take it to Staples today to see if they can do something with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


I love it! That is so ingenious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


It looks so lovely!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> For those of you who dont have facebook or maybe do and just did not see this, it is free until November 10 with the code "cure2015". Click on the buy it now and then click the use a coupon code and put the above in *without* the quote marks and it will ring up as free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breast-cancer-ribbin-scarf


Thanks for the link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That is a beautiful glove! I love the color and the length is perfect for those winter days when the wind whips up your coat sleeves. Well done!!


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We used to find thst when thefirst garden stuff was ready, those who had gardens INR would drop drastically as they were eating so much salad & spinach so we just told them you can eat what you like as long as you eat the same amount all the time, then the doctor would up the dosage to get the required results. I don't know the effect of grapefruit on the INR but the leafy greens are full of vitamin K which counteracts coumadin/warfarin.



jheiens said:


> Regarding grapefruits/juice and certain meds: in this country many doctors and/or frug info inserts will advise that they be avoided *or* limited to a certain amount of intake over specific time period, i.e., no more than one serving or ''X'' number of ounces in a given week. Not necessarily denied altogether.
> 
> FYI: I was reading yesterday that even warfarin/Coumadin users need not remove leafy greens from their diets. My doctors simply take that regular use in my diet and adjust the dosage to accommodate the vitamin's effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


Definitely a lovely day where you are Daralene 
Here it can't make its mind up on minute it's grey damp and windy next minute it's sunny and calm 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. Love the baby slippers...so cute. You are sure a busy lady.


They are pretty quick to knit, take almost as long to sew together as the knitting. The top & sole are knit separately. The top is knit from the toe back & the heel shaped with short rows, the first pair I made I thought they were really strange but once together they " cup" the heel & stay on better thsn any slippers I've seen for kids. She also has adult sizes so I may bu y that pattern too althought the largest size in this one should fit me so I may be able to figure out how to make them a little bigger too.
I had some leftover yarn so made the colors to look like Minions, but realized after I posted that not very good picture that I still need to add a mouth.
:roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohio Joy - glad that your scope is done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll play dumb here and ask what he is supposed to do. gone are the days of cutting two eye holes in a sheet and calling it a costume. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> http://www.openculture.com/2013/11/fly-through-17th-century-london.html
> Saw this on the Forum. Fascinating!


Well done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she sure is a cute "chunk". --- sam



KateB said:


> Arrianna is over 20lbs?.......our "wee Chunk" is 19lb at 5 months!! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Siouxann, interesting film but as Margaret said, I don't think it would have been a fun place to live.
Rookie, great costume.
Daralene, lovely backyard. I think i forgot to comment yesterday on how nice your mitts are coming along. Can't wait to see the finished product.
Mary, hope you & the boys have safe travels & a great weekend of visiting. Hope the house sells soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have so enjoyed meeting so many knitters and enjoying the conversations here as well. I don't comment on many things that I would like to comment on as I usually read in the evenings and many times catch myself waking up in mid sentence as I can be so tired. I do have today off from work which will be utilized for haircuts, shopping for what to wear at the wedding, packing, laundry, cleaning and getting a meal to Bella's family. By the way, Bella is due for surgery Dec. 7th if not sooner to put in a larger catheter and something else related to it. I think this is for the flushing of the colon which is not suppose to take 3 hours. I am hoping to squeeze some knitting time into today as well. DH is staying home so the boys and I will travel together for the wedding. I think it will take us 6 hours to get there. The groom's mom is working out arrangements for us to drive down on Friday so that we will have more time to visit with people. We are still planning on leaving Sunday morning to drive to Defiance for lunch with Sam and Tami. I will take knitting with me and Matthew will take his drawing supplies.


Safe travels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in the chorus and wish her a happy birthday. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The only birthday today is Wannabear, (Wanda) who has not been around for years, but I thought I would mention it is her Happy Day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely scarf for a good cause. but i am beginning to have a real thing about "everything pink". all this talk of breast cancer - all over the news - does no one ever think of childhood cancer - september is childhood cancer month but do we hear anything about it - no - we have the susan b kolman race - october is breast cancer month - i wish we could keep it there and give the children their due. sorry - it's just irksome to me. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> For those of you who dont have facebook or maybe do and just did not see this, it is free until November 10 with the code "cure2015". Click on the buy it now and then click the use a coupon code and put the above in *without* the quote marks and it will ring up as free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breast-cancer-ribbin-scarf


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


Lovely photo. We're having strong winds today and sun and cloud on and off. Better than the miserable rain we had yesterday. The wind has blown the leaves off the tree in front of my house.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, wonder if I can find a copy around here. Wish I had seen this before I went to JoAnn Fabrics today. If I can't find it tomorrow, may have to have DD look for it. DH has the weekend off, so, to use up vacation days, he is taking off Friday, Monday and Tuesday, so he will have 5 days off. We will go to our favorite train watching spot that is 40 minutes from Sam, with the RV, and I will get to spend Sunday meeting Sam, Pacer, Matthew and Pacer's other DS. Then DH will winterize the RV for the winter. This will be the last trip for the year.


Sounds awesome. Will DH join us for lunch as well?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely scarf for a good cause. but i am beginning to have a real thing about "everything pink". all this talk of breast cancer - all over the news - does no one ever think of childhood cancer - september is childhood cancer month but do we hear anything about it - no - we have the susan b kolman race - october is breast cancer month - i wish we could keep it there and give the children their due. sorry - it's just irksome to me. --- sam


You're right, Sam. Also, there isn't as much " to do" about "prostate cancer".


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> lovely scarf for a good cause. but i am beginning to have a real thing about "everything pink". all this talk of breast cancer - all over the news - does no one ever think of childhood cancer - september is childhood cancer month but do we hear anything about it - no - we have the susan b kolman race - october is breast cancer month - i wish we could keep it there and give the children their due. sorry - it's just irksome to me. --- sam


I fully agree with you Sam. There are many children unrecognized for the battles they endure. The wedding that we are attending this weekend involves a childhood cancer survivor. The bride had leukemia as a child and just went for her regular cancer checkup a month ago. The groom is a friend of ours and I know that the bride will be well loved and cared about by him and his family as well as the support she gets from her family. I am looking forward to meeting her and her side of the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I see you were mentioning Childhood Cancer and wishing there was more awareness. Thank you....Here is some information that I wasn't aware of till you brought my attention to it. I do know that there is way too much cancer in children. So much so that when I volunteered at the Cancer Center there was a whole separate unit just for children. I know we had pins for sale for all types of cancer. In addition to chemo and radiation, I volunteered with the Head & Neck Cancer Support Group and bought a pin to wear for their meetings.

Hopefully we will think about what is causing the problem too and make a better world for our children and their children.

http://www.acco.org

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=AwrBT4KePjJWEX4AnRZXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEydGZvZHRtBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjA5MzRfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=Cancer+Symbols+For+All+Types&fr=aaplw


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

for your amusement, posted on KP
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369033-1.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


Your yard looks lovely and not too many leaves on the ground so you can enjoy the colors and not have to work on getting the leaves gathered up. Your knitting is looking wonderful. So glad to have you back with us more regularly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute. Wish my younget DGS liked Minions; I would know wht to make him.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Nanny, I'm glad you were able to slow your mom during her fall so she's not hurt. Hope she's better soon.
> 
> Liz, nice gloves, great color.
> Feel OK tonight. I was asked to attend the UCW meeting at the church tonight, most of the members are getting so old, I sort of feel obligated to join & help. We will be making pies to sell on Nov.11 & cooking,serving & cleaning up supper at the dinner theatre on Nov.19. They were also looking for volunteers to clean the church weekly. I will help wash & wax floors in the church hall after the pie making but didn't sign up to do the church cleaning,
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> That's so beautiful, many thanks for posting it. We have fog and drizzle and at present the crosswinds are preventing us flying to Alderney. :thumbdown: Been all packed up for 2 hours now with the cats' automatic feeder all set up, heating and water switched off, but going nowhere.:thumbdown: It's lucky for us that we can be at home not stranded at the airport, so I could put the heating and water back on if needed. Not sure we will actually get away today unless it gets better, but never mind. Think its time to get the teapot on! :roll:


We want you to get there safely, so if that means a delay it is okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Our schools locally won't allow the kids to dress up for Halloween any more.


RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, I agree that all forms of cancer and many other illnesses are dreadful and deserve support, it seems some generate more interest than others for some reason. Same with many other charitable causes, too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up and now to get going on the day. I have already washed up some dishes so not a total loss of my morning. I cleaned up some clutter in the kitchen as well so feeling good about that. DS#1 gets off from work at 2 so we will do lunch with him. I had some cottage cheese when I woke up and snacked on some cut vegetables with dressing just a bit ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here they love volunteers at the schools but even as a volunteer here you must go through a criminal background check.


RookieRetiree said:


> I used to volunteer at our elementary school by helping out the school secretary, nurse, PE teacher, Librarian, etc. Check with your PTO/PTA to see if there are members who would like to get an hour or so out of the house? At minimum, they could answer phone and take messages.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a quick stop to say it is already dark clouds again and over cast, so I'm glad I took that photo for you when I did. I must get started knitting again. Might be heading up to Canada for my aunt's 97th birthday. Celebrated it with her and gave her a gift when I was up there with my sisters, but might go back for the actual day.

TNS, glad you are safe and hope you get to make your planned trip when the weather lets up....soon, I hope.

Safe trips everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of yarn Liz. I rarely buy the expensive stuff. And if I do it is because it is on super sale!


budasha said:


> Thanks Gwen. It isn't a very expensive yarn - Walmart special


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it!


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up and now to get going on the day. I have already washed up some dishes so not a total loss of my morning. I cleaned up some clutter in the kitchen as well so feeling good about that. DS#1 gets off from work at 2 so we will do lunch with him. I had some cottage cheese when I woke up and snacked on some cut vegetables with dressing just a bit ago.


You are well ahead of me......somehow I have managed to eat and be on here and shop for Christmas presents that I didn't buy and think about going to the gym and not go. LOL Maybe I'll do better trying to knit. Oh yes, I also called about contract for snow plowing that I didn't get, I think, that may have gotten and sent back but no idea. This last year has been like this with mom being sick and so far away, and so many trips back and forth. I've just been spinning. Am starting to settle. Ask me how I can tell....well, I'm doing Magic Loop and it makes sense. Used to be almost every time I did it I had to look at Youtube to line up the needles, now it just makes sense. Shows the big part that stress plays in our lives. I actually was never going to do it again and now it is no problem at all. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had missed this....funny abbreviations. Thanks for posting this link.


TNS said:


> for your amusement, posted on KP
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369033-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> for your amusement, posted on KP
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369033-1.html


So funny. Thank you. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll play dumb here and ask what he is supposed to do. gone are the days of cutting two eye holes in a sheet and calling it a costume. lol --- sam


That's sure what we used to do...but I can only remember going trick or treatin once or twice to go into my sister's place in town and her neighborhood. Farm kids were usually too busy with chores. I do remember going as a hobo...as a scarecrow...and as a pirate. Not much to do for those costumes.

I think his costume is to represent a dinosaur skeleton.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! Our schools locally won't allow the kids to dress up for Halloween any more.


That's sad. We used to have class parties where the room mothers from the PTO/PTA would organize the event with games & treats. It started out as home made, but then had to go to store-bought wrapped items. Sad state our world is coming to.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I know I've been missing for awhile - no good excuses - just seem to be super busy. I've been keeping up with you for the most part, but I'm pretty far behind this week. I had eye surgery on Tues. and today(Thurs.) is the first day I've been on the computer since then. The doctor says the surgery was very successful, but there is an air bubble in my right eye, which makes the vision in that eye strange. Imagine if you took the bubble from a level and had it in your eye - that's what the lower part of my vision looks like. I can't drive until that goes away, so poor Bob gets to haul me everywhere I have to go. It should be gone by the end of the weekend - I hope!

I am back to babysitting Lili today - so far she's been very good for me. It's nap time now and Katie will be home around 3 o'clock, since her swim season is over. 

I have been reading and putting all the prayer requests in my notebook. Had a wonderful time last week catching up with Daralene, Caren and Jamie and meeting Denise - a good time was had by all, as the saying goes. Too much food and not nearly enough time together! 

Well, nap time for Lili, and probably Grandma - I think I'm still feeling the effects of the drugs they gave me at the hospital. I seem to get tired very quickly the last couple of days. Hopefully, back to normal soon!

Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> lovely scarf for a good cause. but i am beginning to have a real thing about "everything pink". all this talk of breast cancer - all over the news - does no one ever think of childhood cancer - september is childhood cancer month but do we hear anything about it - no - we have the susan b kolman race - october is breast cancer month - i wish we could keep it there and give the children their due. sorry - it's just irksome to me. --- sam


I find it very irksome too. I have had four kinds of cancer but there is no month for kidney, thyroid or skin cancers. I choose to ignore breast cancer as the others are ignored too. By ignore I mean I don't wear a pink ribbon, etc. Not ignore medically.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I find it very irksome too. I have had four kinds of cancer but there is no month for kidney, thyroid or skin cancers. I choose to ignore breast cancer as the others are ignored too. By ignore I mean I don't wear a pink ribbon, etc. Not ignore medically.


I do understand that some cancers get more attention than others. So glad you are here to tell us and make us aware that some are more neglected than others. Cancer is bad no matter where. So glad you are a survivor. Please Check here:

http://cancergrace.org/kidney-cancer/2014/03/10/kidney-cancer-awareness-month/

+
http://www.thyca.org/how-to-help/awareness/

+
http://cancer.about.com/od/skincancermelanoma/a/skincanceraware.htm?utm_term=skin%20cancer%20month&utm_content=p1-main-1-title&utm_medium=sem&utm_source=msn&utm_campaign=adid-944804dd-937d-448e-8591-5843e9280a22-0-ab_msb_ocode-29575&ad=semD&an=msn_s&am=broad&q=skin%20cancer%20month&dqi=&o=29575&l=sem&qsrc=999&askid=944804dd-937d-448e-8591-5843e9280a22-0-ab_msb


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keep pressing the "next" button - great fun. --- sam



TNS said:


> for your amusement, posted on KP
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369033-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, the dirty dishes are soaking in hot sudsy water, I have my bathing suit on and am getting ready to head out to the gym. Might just be sauna and steam room and perhaps walking in the pool since ankles are making it very hard to walk, but I read my post and realized I needed to DO not just think about it. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way paula - hope your eyesight is perfect by the weekend. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I've been missing for awhile - no good excuses - just seem to be super busy. I've been keeping up with you for the most part, but I'm pretty far behind this week. I had eye surgery on Tues. and today(Thurs.) is the first day I've been on the computer since then. The doctor says the surgery was very successful, but there is an air bubble in my right eye, which makes the vision in that eye strange. Imagine if you took the bubble from a level and had it in your eye - that's what the lower part of my vision looks like. I can't drive until that goes away, so poor Bob gets to haul me everywhere I have to go. It should be gone by the end of the weekend - I hope!
> 
> I am back to babysitting Lili today - so far she's been very good for me. It's nap time now and Katie will be home around 3 o'clock, since her swim season is over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming your way paula - hope your eyesight is perfect by the weekend. --- sam


I second that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here are some things that I finished in the last week or two


Lovely knitting. Must feel good to have accomplished so much and you work full-time. :shock: Wonderful!!!

Oh no, if I don't get off here I won't do any of the things I said I wasn't doing and then said I was. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> We want you to get there safely, so if that means a delay it is okay.


Thanks for your concern. We are waiting until tomorrow now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for your concern. We are waiting until tomorrow now.


At least you can settle down now for the rest of the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I've been missing for awhile - no good excuses - just seem to be super busy. I've been keeping up with you for the most part, but I'm pretty far behind this week. I had eye surgery on Tues. and today(Thurs.) is the first day I've been on the computer since then. The doctor says the surgery was very successful, but there is an air bubble in my right eye, which makes the vision in that eye strange. Imagine if you took the bubble from a level and had it in your eye - that's what the lower part of my vision looks like. I can't drive until that goes away, so poor Bob gets to haul me everywhere I have to go. It should be gone by the end of the weekend - I hope!
> 
> I am back to babysitting Lili today - so far she's been very good for me. It's nap time now and Katie will be home around 3 o'clock, since her swim season is over.
> 
> ...


Hope the bubble quickly disappears and that things are then good. 
Try to relax while your body settles down from the Meds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just been listening to the news and one of the items was about Canteen the childhood cancer body. Encouraging us all to support national bandanna day. 
Many people here wear them instead of chemo caps and this a major fundraiser for canteen. Noticed it because of the current discussion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I agree that breast cancer ads seem to overshadow all other cancers.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're right, Sam. Also, there isn't as much " to do" about "prostate cancer".


I agree!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I've been missing for awhile - no good excuses - just seem to be super busy. I've been keeping up with you for the most part, but I'm pretty far behind this week. I had eye surgery on Tues. and today(Thurs.) is the first day I've been on the computer since then. The doctor says the surgery was very successful, but there is an air bubble in my right eye, which makes the vision in that eye strange. Imagine if you took the bubble from a level and had it in your eye - that's what the lower part of my vision looks like. I can't drive until that goes away, so poor Bob gets to haul me everywhere I have to go. It should be gone by the end of the weekend - I hope!
> 
> I am back to babysitting Lili today - so far she's been very good for me. It's nap time now and Katie will be home around 3 o'clock, since her swim season is over.
> 
> ...


Sure hope the bubble disappears quickly. Must be so annoying. I imagine you want to rub your eye all the time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I took my iPad to Staples and they tell me it's toast. When I think how much we paid for it and how little my DH used it, I could cry. The new ones are just as expensive if not more. Can I justify buying one? Don't know...have to really think about that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have Arrianna and Damien for a few hours. I went and got chicken fingers, jojos and macaroni and cheese for supper. Arrianna ate good, she was "hungy" and letting us know before I left. She is doing very well without mommy. I thought I would share photos of her helping mommy work my rug loom. DD is learning to weave, and doing well at it. Arrianna was stepping on the peddles to change the warp threads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi all. On my phone ...internet was out all day and they are sending a technician tomorrow to check the outside wiring. Will hopefully be back tomorrow.


Hope it is fixed soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No big deal, I just thought the people at my post office might think it was weird, I'll still get them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nanny, I'm glad you were able to slow your mom during her fall so she's not hurt. Hope she's better soon.
> 
> Liz, nice gloves, great color.
> Feel OK tonight. I was asked to attend the UCW meeting at the church tonight, most of the members are getting so old, I sort of feel obligated to join & help. We will be making pies to sell on Nov.11 & cooking,serving & cleaning up supper at the dinner theatre on Nov.19. They were also looking for volunteers to clean the church weekly. I will help wash & wax floors in the church hall after the pie making but didn't sign up to do the church cleaning,
> ...


Cute


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> Thanks for your concern. We are waiting until tomorrow now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> I agree!


It is good to see you popping in here today. I hope all is well with you and that you are just busy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard from the DGD's yet as to their costumes for Halloween, but here is DGS! Not sure how he's going to get that headpiece on and off at school and the other costume parades he's attending.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Arrianna is over 20lbs?.......our "wee Chunk" is 19lb at 5 months!! :lol:


Yes, she is still pretty tiny for her age. She was 21 months yesterday. DD is attempting to potty train, but we are telling as we go! She has no butt to hold up her pants with a diaper on, let alone in panties!

She is coloring with colored pencils, and pestering big brother as he sorts his Yugio cards.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> DH tried resetting 'mine' to the factory settings yesterday and now it has speeded up quite a bit - used to take so long loading that it would close whatever app I was trying to use. Apart from having to log in to all the sites where I'd previously used 'remember me' or 'remember password' it's been an improvement. Don't ask me what DH did! He looked online then 'did' things.....


I don't know about the iPad, but my iPhone we hold the smart button and the on/off button for several seconds to reset it.

Are there too many windows open and running in the back ground slowing it down?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forbidden fruit in my case, Sam, sadly- I adore them but two of my meds single them out to be avoided.


You might ask at the pharmacy. DH loves them also, and when he was on cholesterol meds, was to avoid them. I asked, and they said he could have the occasional one, as long as he waited 2 hours after taking the meds, or waited 2 hours to take the meds after eating the grapefruit. You might be able to have one once in a while as a treat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Really?? I had no idea it could take that long to present symptoms.


Sure does. I have had it several times. The worst was on vacation. Sick for a week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't heard anything on the house yet. I will be stopping at the house this weekend to turn on the heat so pipes don't freeze and check on the status of things. I am delighted to not have to work Thursday through Monday. Today I slept in. I think I slept close to 10 hours last night. I woke up twice to go to the bathroom, but no problem falling back to sleep. I finally got up and saw a mistake in my knitting so took out a few rows and many more to go. I will persevere.


I am glad you got so much sleep. I am sure you needed it. I am looking forward to seeing you on Sunday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely scarf for a good cause. but i am beginning to have a real thing about "everything pink". all this talk of breast cancer - all over the news - does no one ever think of childhood cancer - september is childhood cancer month but do we hear anything about it - no - we have the susan b kolman race - october is breast cancer month - i wish we could keep it there and give the children their due. sorry - it's just irksome to me. --- sam


I agree, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds awesome. Will DH join us for lunch as well?


That will depend on how sociable he wants to be! Don't count on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> for your amusement, posted on KP
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369033-1.html


 :-D That floats around face book a lot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick stop to say it is already dark clouds again and over cast, so I'm glad I took that photo for you when I did. I must get started knitting again. Might be heading up to Canada for my aunt's 97th birthday. Celebrated it with her and gave her a gift when I was up there with my sisters, but might go back for the actual day.
> 
> TNS, glad you are safe and hope you get to make your planned trip when the weather lets up....soon, I hope.
> 
> Safe trips everyone.


I am sure your aunt would love to have you visit for her birthday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have Arrianna and Damien for a few hours. I went and got chicken fingers, jojos and macaroni and cheese for supper. Arrianna ate good, she was "hungy" and letting us know before I left. She is doing very well without mommy. I thought I would share photos of her helping mommy work my rug loom. DD is learning to weave, and doing well at it. Arrianna was stepping on the peddles to change the warp threads.


How cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, beautiful back yard. I need to get back to gymn. Thank you for reminder.
Pacer, safe travels, enjoy wedding and miniKAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news tns - hopefully the wind will have laid by then. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thanks for your concern. We are waiting until tomorrow now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's sure what we used to do...but I can only remember going trick or treatin once or twice to go into my sister's place in town and her neighborhood. Farm kids were usually too busy with chores. I do remember going as a hobo...as a scarecrow...and as a pirate. Not much to do for those costumes.
> 
> I think his costume is to represent a dinosaur skeleton.


The last time I dressed up as a teenager, I went as a hippie. Simple to do. I wore my bell bottom hip huggers, one of Dad's long sleeved shirts, and brushed my long hair so it hung in my face, and took a strip of fabric and tied around my forehead. One of the neighbors always had you come it, not something you do now!, and I knew her. She couldn't figure out who I was. And I never told her :-D Actually, I think her son was my first boy friend, before sixth grade. We used to dress up to take the kids and pass out candy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've owned many a rag rug made on one of those looms. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I have Arrianna and Damien for a few hours. I went and got chicken fingers, jojos and macaroni and cheese for supper. Arrianna ate good, she was "hungy" and letting us know before I left. She is doing very well without mommy. I thought I would share photos of her helping mommy work my rug loom. DD is learning to weave, and doing well at it. Arrianna was stepping on the peddles to change the warp threads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I've been missing for awhile - no good excuses - just seem to be super busy. I've been keeping up with you for the most part, but I'm pretty far behind this week. I had eye surgery on Tues. and today(Thurs.) is the first day I've been on the computer since then. The doctor says the surgery was very successful, but there is an air bubble in my right eye, which makes the vision in that eye strange. Imagine if you took the bubble from a level and had it in your eye - that's what the lower part of my vision looks like. I can't drive until that goes away, so poor Bob gets to haul me everywhere I have to go. It should be gone by the end of the weekend - I hope!
> 
> I am back to babysitting Lili today - so far she's been very good for me. It's nap time now and Katie will be home around 3 o'clock, since her swim season is over.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see you again, my friend! I am glad the surgery went well, and hope the bubble goes away quickly. Do you have any lifting restrictions? I am sure that the drugs combined with the stress of having the surgery are contributing to you tiring quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

avery and ayden are both going to be no taller than their dad - maybe 5'4" - with shoes on. he lifts weights which makes him seem not quite so small. --- sam --- bailee is just a tad over 5' and is done growing - bentley i am sure will be the same as the boys - alexis i think will be the tallest.



tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is still pretty tiny for her age. She was 21 months yesterday. DD is attempting to potty train, but we are telling as we go! She has no butt to hold up her pants with a diaper on, let alone in panties!
> 
> She is coloring with colored pencils, and pestering big brother as he sorts his Yugio cards.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell him sam said to be sociable. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That will depend on how sociable he wants to be! Don't count on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is still pretty tiny for her age. She was 21 months yesterday. DD is attempting to potty train, but we are telling as we go! She has no butt to hold up her pants with a diaper on, let alone in panties!
> 
> She is coloring with colored pencils, and pestering big brother as he sorts his Yugio cards.


I just asked DD how much Arrianna weighs. At her appointment last week, she weighed 22# and a few ounces. Forget how many.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> We have it linked up to the general backup storage so I didn't lose patterns etc, but you would need to back it up before doing a Restore, I think......but then I'm a DigiDinosaur so check with someone more into computing before doing anything too rash :roll: :XD: :XD:


Definitely back up your ipad/phone/computer before doing a factory reset. That includes all photos, I have lost so many things by not backing up first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one should run a back up at least weekly if not more often just as a matter of common sense - you never know when you are going to have a crash and loose everything. says one who has never done a back up. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Definitely back up your ipad/phone/computer before doing a factory reset. That includes all photos, I have lost so many things by not backing up first.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I may have a serious problem with the mittens. It has you knit 4 rows. 
I is a knit row
2 is a knit and bobble row
3 is a knit row
4 is a knit and bobble row

(Then it says)
Repeat these 4 rounds for a total of 16 rounds

Does this mean I knit rows 1 - 4 four times (4 x 4 rows = 16 rows)
or do I knit rows 1 - 4 sixteen times (rows 1 - 4 equalling 1 round.)

In other words, is a row a round or are rows 1 thru 4 a round?

It looks like I am getting way too far up in the pattern and still haven't started the thumbs. I thought rows 1 - 4 were considered one round. Oh dear.

Here is a picture to help. I can't figure it but perhaps one of you that read patterns better can help. Thank you for any assistance. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've owned many a rag rug made on one of those looms. --- sam


I love them. I even like making them. I just hate turning rags into strips and sewing the strips together, so I can weave. DD would eventually like to replace the rusty heddles, and the wire strips on the beater bar, and try weaving a baby wearing wrap. We will see. The lady I bought the loom from asked if I wanted to sell it, as she had someone ask if she knew where they could get one, when I saw her in September. She couldn't remember who had asked, but I gave her my card with my phone number on, so she can call me if/when she remembers. We will see if she remembers. In the mean time, if DD buys new heddels, ect., then the price will go up. I did not tell her a price, just said I would think about how much I would want.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> avery and ayden are both going to be no taller than their dad - maybe 5'4" - with shoes on. he lifts weights which makes him seem not quite so small. --- sam --- bailee is just a tad over 5' and is done growing - bentley i am sure will be the same as the boys - alexis i think will be the tallest.


DD can't wear her 4" heels when she and her S/O go out, as that makes her taller. As long as she wears flats, he is taller. She usually wears heels when going out, just not as high as she likes. We thought she was going to be tall, but she stopped growing at 16, at 5'3". She is an inch shorter than I am. DS, on the other hand, is 6'2" like his dad!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell him sam said to be sociable. lol --- sam


 :lol: :lol: We will see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When my kids were little, particularly my oldest, we did the same. Even us teachers would dress up. It was so much fun. Now they ae't even allowed to have a Christmas tree....IF they have a tree it must be referred to as a "holiday" tree. Give me a break.


RookieRetiree said:


> That's sad. We used to have class parties where the room mothers from the PTO/PTA would organize the event with games & treats. It started out as home made, but then had to go to store-bought wrapped items. Sad state our world is coming to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> one should run a back up at least weekly if not more often just as a matter of common sense - you never know when you are going to have a crash and loose everything. says one who has never done a back up. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I do them, just not as often as I should, and need to do one now. But won't, as it takes so long with all the stuff I have on here. I will do it, tho. Just not tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see you back here Paula! I just heard from Denise and she will be here Sunday instead of Monday. I am so excited. I know the historical houses she was hoping to tour are not open on Sunday but hopefully cangive her a driving tour and the predicted rain hopefully willhold off. If not we will just have more time to visit and talk. She and her DH will be staying the night with us. I am sooooo excited!

Sorry you had to have eye surgery and now having issues with the one eye. I hope this will clear up quickly with out need for another procedure. Will have you in my prayers.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I've been missing for awhile - no good excuses - just seem t o be super busy. I've been keeping up with you for the most part, but I'm pretty far behind this week. I had eye surgery on Tues. and today(Thurs.) is the first day I've been on the computer since then. The doctor says the surgery was very successful, but there is an air bubble in my right eye, which makes the vision in that eye strange. Imagine if you took the bubble from a level and had it in your eye - that's what the lower part of my vision looks like. I can't drive until that goes away, so poor Bob gets to haul me everywhere I have to go. It should be gone by the end of the weekend - I hope!
> 
> I am back to babysitting Lili today - so far she's been very good for me. It's nap time now and Katie will be home around 3 o'clock, since her swim season is over.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I may have a serious problem with the mittens. It has you knit 4 rows.
> I is a knit row
> 2 is a knit and bobble row
> 3 is a knit row
> ...


Row/round 1
Row/round 2
Row/round 3
Row/round 4

Row/round 1
Row/round 2
Row/round 3
Row/round 4

Row/round 1
Row/round 2
Row/round 3
Row/round 4

Row/round 1
Row/round 2
Row/round 3
Row/round 4

Equals a total of 16 rounds.

This is the way you want to knit it.

I love these! I may have to have my niece buy the pattern, and knit her a pair.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you back here Paula! I just heard from Denise and she will be here Sunday instead of Monday. I am so excited. I know the historical houses she was hoping to tour are not open on Sunday but hopefully cangive her a driving tour and the predicted rain hopefully willhold off. If not we will just have more time to visit and talk. She and her DH will be staying the night with us. I am sooooo excited!
> 
> Sorry you had to have eye surgery and now having issues with the one eye. I hope this will clear up quickly with out need for another procedure. Will have you in my prayers.


Please give Denise a hug for me, please. Will Marianne be able to join you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures and I'm jealous of the loom....LOL. You are such a creative person; knitting, crochert, cards, baskets, weaving.....unbelieveably talented lady.

By the way...what are jojos?



tami_ohio said:


> I have Arrianna and Damien for a few hours. I went and got chicken fingers, jojos and macaroni and cheese for supper. Arrianna ate good, she was "hungy" and letting us know before I left. She is doing very well without mommy. I thought I would share photos of her helping mommy work my rug loom. DD is learning to weave, and doing well at it. Arrianna was stepping on the peddles to change the warp threads.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....Sam I am so bad about remembering to back up my computer. For awhile there I was dong it weekly and now it has been a little over 200 days since my last back up. How do I know? My computer keeps reinding me...LOL.



thewren said:


> one should run a back up at least weekly if not more often just as a matter of common sense - you never know when you are going to have a crash and loose everything. says one who has never done a back up. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I read directions like that I have taken it to mean do rows 1-4 then again 1-4, then again 1-4 for a total of 16 times...like you put for your second example. That would give you a total of 64 rows.


Cashmeregma said:


> I may have a serious problem with the mittens. It has you knit 4 rows.
> I is a knit row
> 2 is a knit and bobble row
> 3 is a knit row
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. DD left with the kids just before 9. Arrianna was so good for me! She only asked about Mommy a few times, and didn't get upset at all. Of course, it didn't hurt that big brother, Damien, was here, too. 

I got to see Carol, CMaliza, today at knitting group. She is doing well, just having computer and internet issues, and very busy with cottage rewiring. They had to totally vacate and pack up the cottage that is jointly owned, and are staying in the other cottage that they own and have slowly been renovating, with no appliances, except a toaster oven and coffee pot. At least it has a bedroom and a working bathroom, she said! They are the only ones who can stay and supervise the rewiring project. Her DH can still use some prayers, as the tests are having conflicting results. He is putting any more appointments on hold temporarily. They are going to Florida for their DD's birthday, and he will resume appointments after that. It was so nice to see her again. I might even get to see her again in November!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if she (Marianne) will be able to or not but I sent her an email letting her know the change of date (originally was for Monday). We shall see and I will definitely give her a hug for you.


tami_ohio said:


> Please give Denise a hug for me, please. Will Marianne be able to join you?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures and I'm jealous of the loom....LOL. You are such a creative person; knitting, crochert, cards, baskets, weaving.....unbelieveably talented lady.
> 
> By the way...what are jojos?


Thank you!

Jojos are potato wedges that are breaded and deep fried. We get them, usually, with chicken or chicken fingers at our local convenience store. They have them a lot of places here. You may have them, also, just know them by a different name.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....Sam I am so bad about remembering to back up my computer. For awhile there I was dong it weekly and now it has been a little over 200 days since my last back up. How do I know? My computer keeps reinding me...LOL.


 :-D Actually, mine does, too, except I don't back it up the way it wants me to. I back up to a portable hard drive instead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome that you got to see her. I'm sorry to hear her DH is still having problems and that her computer is acting up. I told her that if she went to FL that she was welcome to swing by here for a day or so. Hope I hear from her but understand if that can't be fit in too.



tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. DD left with the kids just before 9. Arrianna was so good for me! She only asked about Mommy a few times, and didn't get upset at all. Of course, it didn't hurt that big brother, Damien, was here, too.
> 
> I got to see Carol, CMaliza, today at knitting group. She is doing well, just having computer and internet issues, and very busy with cottage rewiring. They had to totally vacate and pack up the cottage that is jointly owned, and are staying in the other cottage that they own and have slowly been renovating, with no appliances, except a toaster oven and coffee pot. At least it has a bedroom and a working bathroom, she said! They are the only ones who can stay and supervise the rewiring project. Her DH can still use some prayers, as the tests are having conflicting results. He is putting any more appointments on hold temporarily. They are going to Florida for their DD's birthday, and he will resume appointments after that. It was so nice to see her again. I might even get to see her again in November!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I read directions like that I have taken it to mean do rows 1-4 then again 1-4, then again 1-4 for a total of 16 times...like you put for your second example. That would give you a total of 64 rows.


She needs 16 rounds, not 64. So she needs it like her first example. You wrote it out correctly, just gave the wrong example and row count.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if she (Marianne) will be able to or not but I sent her an email letting her know the change of date (originally was for Monday). We shall see and I will definitely give her a hug for you.


Thank you. Please give Marianne a hug also, and have them give you one for me, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea, I've had them. Just called potatoe wedges or boats I think. They are good.

Well, I've got stuff to get done before Sunday and I hear my embroidery machine has stopped so I need to get off of here.

Take care everyone! TTYL!


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Jojos are potato wedges that are breaded and deep fried. We get them, usually, with chicken or chicken fingers at our local convenience store. They have them a lot of places here. You may have them, also, just know them by a different name.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know 16 rounds however 16 rounds will equal 64 rows total 

1-4 = 1 round or 4 rows; 16 rounds x 4 = 64 total rows.

Isn't that correct?

Just ignore me Daralene.....my mind is a thousand places right now. LOL



tami_ohio said:


> She needs 16 rounds, not 64. So she needs it like her first example. You wrote it out correctly, just gave the wrong example and row count.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for telling me about the months for the different kind of cancers. I was unaware of these. Cancer is a terrible diagnosis and I have been so blessed as mine were found early and I have had aggressive care. Each time I had a test looking for something else and the drs looked at the unexpected. I am so happy they did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I am so glad they did too Marilyn! I just pray I never have to deal with it again. God bless you for having battled it successfully so many times. We are blessed to still have you here sharing with us!

Has the house started to settle down and become a home now? I would so hate to have to pack and unpack. Hope you are enjoying your new place.


Railyn said:


> Thank you for telling me about the months for the different kind of cancers. I was unaware of these. Cancer is a terrible diagnosis and I have been so blessed as mine were found early and I have had aggressive care. Each time I had a test looking for something else and the drs looked at the unexpected. I am so happy they did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I said I was getting off here.....hmmmmm does that sound familiar Daralene? Tami? Really going now! TTYL
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you back here Paula! I just heard from Denise and she will be here Sunday instead of Monday. I am so excited. I know the historical houses she was hoping to tour are not open on Sunday but hopefully cangive her a driving tour and the predicted rain hopefully willhold off. If not we will just have more time to visit and talk. She and her DH will be staying the night with us. I am sooooo excited!
> 
> Sorry you had to have eye surgery and now having issues with the one eye. I hope this will clear up quickly with out need for another procedure. Will have you in my prayers.


Please give Denise a hug from me, she is such a nice lady - you two will get along like a house afire!

The eye surgery is something I've known was coming for a couple of years, the condition was stable, but this past summer got worse, so my doctor said we had to do it soon. I told him any time after the 21st. He asked why and I told him I wanted to meet my friend from Australia. He thought that was a good reason to wait, so we did it on the 27th. It was a removal of some scar tissue and closing of a small hole caused by tearing along the scar - sounds awful, but absolutely painless form start to finish. Just this annoying bubble which is supposed to help the healing process. Hopefully it will be gone in a few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Row/round 1
> Row/round 2
> Row/round 3
> Row/round 4
> ...


This is correct- if you were to use a marker to mark the beginning of the round you would go from the marker and finish the round when you get back yyto the marker. 
If you are knitting straight and it gives you 4 pattern rows and then says work 16 rows would you work 16 rows or 64 (16x4)? exactly the same principle. If they had wanted you to do the 4 pattern rows/rounds 16 times they would say repeat the last 4 rows/rounds 16 times.
A round is always going from the first to the last stitch once and once only.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you got so much sleep. I am sure you needed it. I am looking forward to seeing you on Sunday!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I may have a serious problem with the mittens. It has you knit 4 rows.
> I is a knit row
> 2 is a knit and bobble row
> 3 is a knit row
> ...


I just found your orginal post so used it which is why you have 2 answers from me! I was first going from Rookie and hadn't fully read yours so didn't see the row I bolded here.
The part I bolded makes it clear actually- repeat these 4 rounds so 1-4 are 4 rounds and these 4 rounds are repeated 4 times.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.

This cold is really kicking my arse. &#128567;

I have worked on the current order I have for the baby blanket I have progressed pretty far. 

I have 4 pair of slippers ordered I need to have done by Nov 6. Better get them started tomorrow.
No school tomorrow. Almost 10pm and I am headed to bed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you back here Paula! I just heard from Denise and she will be here Sunday instead of Monday. I am so excited. I know the historical houses she was hoping to tour are not open on Sunday but hopefully cangive her a driving tour and the predicted rain hopefully willhold off. If not we will just have more time to visit and talk. She and her DH will be staying the night with us. I am sooooo excited!
> 
> Sorry you had to have eye surgery and now having issues with the one eye. I hope this will clear up quickly with out need for another procedure. Will have you in my prayers.


What a wonderful blessing to be able to spend some time with Nicho. Have a great time visiting. It is so neat for us to get together with each other. I love hearing of KTP visitors getting together in person as well as hear on the internet.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hi to everyone. We have been having the best time but I had problems with both the iPad and my phone which left us with no means of communication for quite a few days. Very frustrating, but all good now. Had such a good time meeting with Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie. Would have loved to stay longer. Loved the Finger Lakes, especially the gorge at Watkins Glen. Spectacular. More great fall colours across northern Pennsylvania and in Rockefeller Preserve near Tarrytown in New York where I finally got to see my brother and spend some time catching up. Have not seen him since 2009. Then we flew south to Charleston. Such a pretty place with gorgeous homes. Need to go back and spend longer there. Now we are in Savannah. Also very pretty. Then in a couple of days I will be meeting Gwen. So excited! Have not had time to read all your news, but hope everyone is well. Love to everyone from Denise in Savannah, not Sydney.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> That will depend on how sociable he wants to be! Don't count on it.


He can come along to eat with us. Matthew is not highly sociable either. DS#1 can be a bit goofy when he wants to be. He and Matthew will talk video games if they are bored with us. At least they are socializing with each other and being kind to one another. What are some restaurant options that work well for you and Sam. Matthew wants to take his brother to the Mexican restaurant that we have gone to twice now. He loves the tables and chairs with all the carvings. We will eat almost anywhere, so let us know what works best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking at the mitts, I would say you knit 1-4 four times before starting the thumb. I just counted the " bumps" the best I could from the photo.



Cashmeregma said:


> I may have a serious problem with the mittens. It has you knit 4 rows.
> I is a knit row
> 2 is a knit and bobble row
> 3 is a knit row
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When my kids were little, particularly my oldest, we did the same. Even us teachers would dress up. It was so much fun. Now they ae't even allowed to have a Christmas tree....IF they have a tree it must be referred to as a "holiday" tree. Give me a break.


It really irritates me that the school no longer has Halloween parties or Christmas trees & concerts. When we were in school, any who were of a religion that didn't celebrate certain holidays either stayed home or just went to the librairy. It is so silly that we must bow to a small minority when we are a mostly Christian country.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.
> 
> This cold is really kicking my arse. 😷
> 
> ...


That blanket is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know 16 rounds however 16 rounds will equal 64 rows total
> 
> 1-4 = 1 round or 4 rows; 16 rounds x 4 = 64 total rows.
> 
> ...


No. The pattern wants a TOTAL of 16 rows/rounds. So it should be knitted just as I typed it out for her. She would knit row/rounds 1-4 and then do the same 4 rows/rounds 3 more times. TOTAL of 16 rows/rounds.

I think it is just a case of you both over thinking it, instead of just doing exactly what it says. As my DB the artist says, quit thinking and just do it! :lol: :lol: And, boy, have I heard that a lot!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, hope your eye is back to normal soon, a pain being unable to drive too.

Railyn, good to hear from you. Did any of the flooding in Texas affect you or your family? A blessing that your cancers have been caught quickly & had successful treatment.

Gwen, have a great time with Nicho, hope Marianne can get together with you too.

Nicho, love the photos, those tress are amazing.

Melody, that blanket is beautiful. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Row/round 1
> Row/round 2
> Row/round 3
> Row/round 4
> ...


Thank you so much. It looks like I am going to have to rip out quite a few rows. I thought they were called rows and a round would be the group of 4 rows done 16 times. It was getting very long and still no thumb. Appreciate your help so much but I do wish they would call them rows or rounds, not both. Glad you like it. I will see if someone in one of the local knitting shops can help me with snipping a piece of yarn and picking up the stitches and inserting a thumb. :shock: :shock: :shock: I'll let you know what happens. Busy day tomorrow with Grandparents Day and My aunt's birthday up in Canada this weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Bonnie. I've never heard rows called rounds before so it confused me for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I read directions like that I have taken it to mean do rows 1-4 then again 1-4, then again 1-4 for a total of 16 times...like you put for your second example. That would give you a total of 64 rows.


Your thinking is just like mine Gwen. To me rows are rows and rounds would mean 1-4. Guess you and I will be in the same boat up the creek. LOL Can't think of anyone that would be more fun in a boat up the creek and the two of us sure would have a time getting out of the boat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hugs to Marianne and a big one for Nicho. What a lovely, gracious lady she is and her photography is wonderful. So glad she enjoyed the fingerlakes and especially Watkins Glen.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It really irritates me that the school no longer has Halloween parties or Christmas trees & concerts. When we were in school, any who were of a religion that didn't celebrate certain holidays either stayed home or just went to the librairy. It is so silly that we must bow to a small minority when we are a mostly Christian country.


That is the way it was in our schools as well. Nobody was forced to participate if it was against their religion or family beliefs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for telling me about the months for the different kind of cancers. I was unaware of these. Cancer is a terrible diagnosis and I have been so blessed as mine were found early and I have had aggressive care. Each time I had a test looking for something else and the drs looked at the unexpected. I am so happy they did.


Thanking God that you had such good care.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I said I was getting off here.....hmmmmm does that sound familiar Daralene? Tami? Really going now! TTYL
> {{{hugs}}}


 :-D DH went to bed an hour and fifteen minutes ago. 11 pm is almost early for me. But then, I haven't made it to face book yet! And I usually check back here one more time before I shut down for the night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.
> 
> This cold is really kicking my arse. 😷
> 
> ...


Is your throat still horribly sore? If so, can you get to a pharmacy or Walmart? Chloreseptic makes a throat spray to calm or numb a sore throat which at least makes it bearable to eat and drink and swallow. Walmart brand also works well. I have also used it to help calm a cough from a dry throat. If you aren't better tomorrow, what about a trip to the ER? I am afraid you will get too sick, and end up back in the hospital, if you aren't seen soon.

Blanket is beautiful. I did that pattern in pink for a friend. I like yours better!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry tht you haven't been able to get in to see the doctor. I sure hope you get to soon and knock this cold or whatever right out of the park. You've had too much illness.

The blanket is looking great. Glad you have gotten more orders for slippers. Once youget going on them you will knit them up like the knitting ninja you are.

Again, sending you lots of positive healing energy and saying many prayers for your recovery.


gagesmom said:


> Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.
> 
> This cold is really kicking my arse. 😷
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah....that's why I said NOT to listen to me....LOL I do tend to overthink and make it harder then it is. I need you nearer to keep me straight..LOL Probably would get things knittted faster!


tami_ohio said:


> No. The pattern wants a TOTAL of 16 rows/rounds. So it should be knitted just as I typed it out for her. She would knit row/rounds 1-4 and then do the same 4 rows/rounds 3 more times. TOTAL of 16 rows/rounds.
> 
> I think it is just a case of you both over thinking it, instead of just doing exactly what it says. As my DB the artist says, quit thinking and just do it! :lol: :lol: And, boy, have I heard that a lot!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi to everyone. We have been having the best time but I had problems with both the iPad and my phone which left us with no means of communication for quite a few days. Very frustrating, but all good now. Had such a good time meeting with Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie. Would have loved to stay longer. Loved the Finger Lakes, especially the gorge at Watkins Glen. Spectacular. More great fall colours across northern Pennsylvania and in Rockefeller Preserve near Tarrytown in New York where I finally got to see my brother and spend some time catching up. Have not seen him since 2009. Then we flew south to Charleston. Such a pretty place with gorgeous homes. Need to go back and spend longer there. Now we are in Savannah. Also very pretty. Then in a couple of days I will be meeting Gwen. So excited! Have not had time to read all your news, but hope everyone is well. Love to everyone from Denise in Savannah, not Sydney.


Hello! Great photos. With all the rain, I am sure the falls at Watkins Glen put on a fabulous show for you! Is that Charleston, South Carolina? If so, and you are going back, you might want to take a tour of the Charleston Tea Plantation. It is the only tea plantation in the contiginous US, I believe. It is a small tea plantation, but a nice tour, and you can sample after the tour. When we went, I brought back 2 tins of the English Breakfast tea, and one of the Green Tea. I just received an order for 2 more tins of the English Breakfast tea. Yay! I have been out for more than a year. Lots of hugs waiting for you when you get to Gwen's. Please give her a hug for me, also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you and I both were overthinking....LOL I interpreted just like you did which was incorrect. NOTE TO Self/Others: Do not listen to Gwen EDIT: Just read your post and would love to be in the same boat as you. Boy would we have fun!



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. It looks like I am going to have to rip out quite a few rows. I thought they were called rows and a round would be the group of 4 rows done 16 times. It was getting very long and still no thumb. Appreciate your help so much but I do wish they would call them rows or rounds, not both. Glad you like it. I will see if someone in one of the local knitting shops can help me with snipping a piece of yarn and picking up the stitches and inserting a thumb. :shock: :shock: :shock: I'll let you know what happens. Busy day tomorrow with Grandparents Day and My aunt's birthday up in Canada this weekend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn...I am glad that you are able to join us again. We are so glad that your doctors have been attentive in finding your cancers and treating them properly. You are such a blessing to us.

Nicho...I am so happy that your adventures have been wonderful. I love the photos that you have been sharing. Such beautiful views that you and DH have been experiencing. What a wonderful blessing to add into the trip visits with some of the people who are in the KTP. 

TNS...I do hope the weather is better for flying tomorrow. Wishing you a safe trip.

I think it is about time for me to get some sleep. I am not sure if we are leaving tomorrow or early Saturday morning. It doesn't matter too much to me which day we leave. I will have a great time both days of my travels. Tonight I am trying to knit up a dishcloth with a bat design on it for Halloween. It will be gifted to the bride and groom along with a dish cloth that has bats on it. We have other gifts for them as well. I best be signing off or I will be up as late as Sam. That would completely throw off my sleep cycles which would not be good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Edited to remove double post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> He can come along to eat with us. Matthew is not highly sociable either. DS#1 can be a bit goofy when he wants to be. He and Matthew will talk video games if they are bored with us. At least they are socializing with each other and being kind to one another. What are some restaurant options that work well for you and Sam. Matthew wants to take his brother to the Mexican restaurant that we have gone to twice now. He loves the tables and chairs with all the carvings. We will eat almost anywhere, so let us know what works best.


It would depend on what is available at the Mexican restaurant whether I can eat there or not. Most of it has garlic, or is highly spiced. Probably the best selection for me would be Bob Evans. A big group of us went to Applebees at KAP, which, if I am careful, is usually doable. Unfortunately, someone at another table ordered their huge pasta plate 3 tables away, and I instantly knew it. You could smell the garlic even farther than that. Carol and Sue were ready to leave and take me somewhere else to eat, but I didn't want to do that if I didn't have to. Sue had benedryl if I needed the back up to my other allergy medication. I did itch some, but not too badly, but I was quite concerned. I am not usually exposed to that much garlic any more. If you can tell me what is available at the Mexican restaurant, I can maybe judge from that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It really irritates me that the school no longer has Halloween parties or Christmas trees & concerts. When we were in school, any who were of a religion that didn't celebrate certain holidays either stayed home or just went to the librairy. It is so silly that we must bow to a small minority when we are a mostly Christian country.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. It looks like I am going to have to rip out quite a few rows. I thought they were called rows and a round would be the group of 4 rows done 16 times. It was getting very long and still no thumb. Appreciate your help so much but I do wish they would call them rows or rounds, not both. Glad you like it. I will see if someone in one of the local knitting shops can help me with snipping a piece of yarn and picking up the stitches and inserting a thumb. :shock: :shock: :shock: I'll let you know what happens. Busy day tomorrow with Grandparents Day and My aunt's birthday up in Canada this weekend.


Daralene, you are welcome. A row is when knitting flat, a round is when knitting around, as with either double points or magic loop. To put in the waste yarn stitch holder for the thumb, just use a piece of scrap yarn on a tapestry needle and thread it thru the stitches that you need to put on the holder, then just ignore those stitches when you come to them as you knit the next round. When you are finished knitting the hand part, then you will go back and put those stitches back on the needles and knit as directed. Not difficult, just don't over think it, and do exactly as it says. If you need help, just ask. One of us will do our best to help. I will be happy to, if I can get wifi signal over the weekend. I will be home sometime on Tuesday in time to vote. So if you don't get that far until then, I will be happy to help!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is the way it was in our schools as well. Nobody was forced to participate if it was against their religion or family beliefs.


Ours too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah....that's why I said NOT to listen to me....LOL I do tend to overthink and make it harder then it is. I need you nearer to keep me straight..LOL Probably would get things knittted faster!


 :lol: :lol: Um, I don't know about getting things knitted faster with me around! I am in the middle of a hat, have sleeves started for a Wallaby sweater for me, hmmm, that might actually be all for a change! I started the sleeves probably back in August. And for a change, I don't even have socks on the needles! Gasp! We would be too busy talking, you giving me embroidery lessons, and me giving you basket weaving lessons!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good night! Page 84


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have the cutest grand baby ever you think is top banana than you should check this out. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Childrens-Hats/Kids-Banana-Beanie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might want to check this cowl out - it would go with the braided headbands - maybe - my fashion sense has long since disappeared. --- sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50173.html?noImages=;utm_source=bronto;utm_medium=email;utm_term=Click%20here%20to%20view%20pattern%20details.;utm_content=6%20Bright%20Garments%20to%20Make%20This%20Season%21;utm_campaign=New%20Patterns%20Alert%20October%2013%202015;ss=


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That will depend on how sociable he wants to be! Don't count on it.


Made me smile Tammi I have a husband like that 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love jojo's. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Jojos are potato wedges that are breaded and deep fried. We get them, usually, with chicken or chicken fingers at our local convenience store. They have them a lot of places here. You may have them, also, just know them by a different name.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - what have you been up to? are you all settled? --- sam



Railyn said:


> Thank you for telling me about the months for the different kind of cancers. I was unaware of these. Cancer is a terrible diagnosis and I have been so blessed as mine were found early and I have had aggressive care. Each time I had a test looking for something else and the drs looked at the unexpected. I am so happy they did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - good job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.
> 
> This cold is really kicking my arse. 😷
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a great time - have a great time with gwen and family. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi to everyone. We have been having the best time but I had problems with both the iPad and my phone which left us with no means of communication for quite a few days. Very frustrating, but all good now. Had such a good time meeting with Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie. Would have loved to stay longer. Loved the Finger Lakes, especially the gorge at Watkins Glen. Spectacular. More great fall colours across northern Pennsylvania and in Rockefeller Preserve near Tarrytown in New York where I finally got to see my brother and spend some time catching up. Have not seen him since 2009. Then we flew south to Charleston. Such a pretty place with gorgeous homes. Need to go back and spend longer there. Now we are in Savannah. Also very pretty. Then in a couple of days I will be meeting Gwen. So excited! Have not had time to read all your news, but hope everyone is well. Love to everyone from Denise in Savannah, not Sydney.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mexican is fine. --- sam



pacer said:


> He can come along to eat with us. Matthew is not highly sociable either. DS#1 can be a bit goofy when he wants to be. He and Matthew will talk video games if they are bored with us. At least they are socializing with each other and being kind to one another. What are some restaurant options that work well for you and Sam. Matthew wants to take his brother to the Mexican restaurant that we have gone to twice now. He loves the tables and chairs with all the carvings. We will eat almost anywhere, so let us know what works best.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> When my kids were little, particularly my oldest, we did the same. Even us teachers would dress up. It was so much fun. Now they ae't even allowed to have a Christmas tree....IF they have a tree it must be referred to as a "holiday" tree. Give me a break.


That makes me mad . Here they are trying to change Christmas to winter festival and towns / cities are decorating less each year .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.
> 
> This cold is really kicking my arse. 😷
> 
> ...


Your blankets looking great Mel . Sorry to hear you still are not feeling well
Hope you feel better soon 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> one should run a back up at least weekly if not more often just as a matter of common sense - you never know when you are going to have a crash and loose everything. says one who has never done a back up. --- sam


I have my laptop set to back up daily, before I did that it had been two years since I backed it up. My phone says it can't back up there is no space left, time to transfer all my photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> if you have the cutest grand baby ever you think is top banana than you should check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Childrens-Hats/Kids-Banana-Beanie


That's a cute hat Sam a cute baby too 
Sonja


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely scarf for a good cause. but i am beginning to have a real thing about "everything pink". all this talk of breast cancer - all over the news - does no one ever think of childhood cancer - september is childhood cancer month but do we hear anything about it - no - we have the susan b kolman race - october is breast cancer month - i wish we could keep it there and give the children their due. sorry - it's just irksome to me. --- sam


Sam, your post prompted me to log on and jump in. I sometimes feel guilty for feeling the same way, and I certainly don't want to say I don't care about breast cancer research. That being said, when our daughter passed away in 2007 after treatment for Hodgkin's lymphoma (bleomycin toxicity) destroyed her lungs, I began to follow on line what was being reported about that particular drug. I find the same articles today that I read eight years ago!! I just wish we would hear more about all cancer research, it all matters to someone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks marikayknits - i think all of us have been affected and effected by cancer and we are all waiting for the good news. it would be nice to hear about some of the tests going on - i know hundreds of scientists are working - i would just like an update every once in a while.

good to see you - hope you sign on more often - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - come visit often - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Sam, your post prompted me to log on and jump in. I sometimes feel guilty for feeling the same way, and I certainly don't want to say I don't care about breast cancer research. That being said, when our daughter passed away in 2007 after treatment for Hodgkin's lymphoma (bleomycin toxicity) destroyed her lungs, I began to follow on line what was being reported about that particular drug. I find the same articles today that I read eight years ago!! I just wish we would hear more about all cancer research, it all matters to someone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is an idea for those clear baubles don't think mine would last long on a tree . I love drinking chocolate 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile Tammi I have a husband like that 😄


And, mine is the opposite. He would make conversation with a lamp post. Can be very irritating for instance when checking into a hotel, checking out at Dr.'s, dealing with contractors, etc. where I just want to get the facts done and then out of there...no dilly dallying so that people can get on with their work and we can be on our way. Niceties are fine, but DH will be asking about their day, what's happening in sports, etc. as if they're long time buddies. Of course, it's even more so when the other person is a woman; he's a consummate flirt. There are many times, where silence and just the facts would be welcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love jojo's. --- sam


Are they the same as our broasted potatoes where they're fried under pressure? I love broasted chicken, but it's hard to find here in the Chicago area. Lots of places in Iowa have a broaster going all day long just like they do pizza.

DH and I have been trying to reduce the amount of starches we eat so haven't had potatoes, pasta, or rice in 2 weeks. We'll see whose cholesterol went down the most when we go back for check-ups in November.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.

Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have Arrianna and Damien for a few hours. I went and got chicken fingers, jojos and macaroni and cheese for supper. Arrianna ate good, she was "hungy" and letting us know before I left. She is doing very well without mommy. I thought I would share photos of her helping mommy work my rug loom. DD is learning to weave, and doing well at it. Arrianna was stepping on the peddles to change the warp threads.


Lovely pictures of Arrianna and her mum at work. I wonder if she will remember this with fond memories when she is older? Enjoy your time with her and Damien.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, mine is the opposite. He would make conversation with a lamp post. Can be very irritating for instance when checking into a hotel, checking out at Dr.'s, dealing with contractors, etc. where I just want to get the facts done and then out of there...no dilly dallying so that people can get on with their work and we can be on our way. Niceties are fine, but DH will be asking about their day, what's happening in sports, etc. as if they're long time buddies. Of course, it's even more so when the other person is a woman; he's a consummate flirt. There are many times, where silence and just the facts would be welcome.


I say it all depends which way the wind is blowing with my husband sometimes you can not shut him up and other times he says the bare minimum 
I will talk to anyone , it passes the time if you are sat in a waiting room or stuck in a long queue . I do find it a bit wierd when a complete stranger will tell you there life story but I'm always polite and listen 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.
> 
> Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


How cute are they . What a lovely picture . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Lovely pictures of Arrianna and her mum at work. I wonder if she will remember this with fond memories when she is older? Enjoy your time with her and Damien.


What's the weather like for you this morning Lin any chance you will be able to travel ? Here it's very wet but not windy 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if she (Marianne) will be able to or not but I sent her an email letting her know the change of date (originally was for Monday). We shall see and I will definitely give her a hug for you.


How exciting to be meeting up with Nicho. Give her my best wishes too, and have a wonderful time bonding with worldwide KTPers. It's so special to meet KP friends in person, as I found with Shirley when we visited Canada.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - what are you doing up so late? --- sam --- i wonder how many little girls were wondergirl this year. is this what we call a positive roll model? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.
> 
> Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary is the consumate conversationalist - then he knows a lot of people - mainly farmers and people from tinora - the moser clan also has quite a few branches here. drives heidi bonkers. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I say it all depends which way the wind is blowing with my husband sometimes you can not shut him up and other times he says the bare minimum
> I will talk to anyone , it passes the time if you are sat in a waiting room or stuck in a long queue . I do find it a bit wierd when a complete stranger will tell you there life story but I'm always polite and listen
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is past time fo rme to be in bed - the children will be up in a couple of hours. where has the time gone? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> jeanette - what are you doing up so late? --- sam --- i wonder how many little girls were wondergirl this year. is this what we call a positive roll model? --- sam


I find it funny Sam that you are asking Jeanette why she is up so late 😄
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been away most of the day again- at the cricket which was very bad for us today. Caught up with a couple of my brothers as well as MAryanne.
> Won't be arounf much for th enext few days either. Tomorrow afternoon going to friends for a few days. Planned htis back in March/April- and only weekend we coul dfind this year that all 4 of us were free for! So skipping the market on Sunday.The lady I hav ebeen doin git with has someone else to help her.


Have a great time with your friends!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello, Woke up to wind and rain with the clouds moving east to west and now they are going the opposite direction. Gorgeous out now. Thought I'd send those of you who don't experience autumn colors and anyone else who wants a look, a little of mine.


Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can see the humor it in. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I find it funny Sam that you are asking Jeanette why she is up so late 😄
> Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What's the weather like for you this morning Lin any chance you will be able to travel ? Here it's very wet but not windy
> Sonja


Looking more hopeful but have to wait to lunchtime according to forecasts - for the crosswinds in Alderney to shift around. They're currently across the runway making it risky for us to try landing!
Also have just made dental appt for 10.30 today as have ache in tooth which has been bothering me intermittently, but at last inspection (last week!) they couldn't find any infection etc, so might be a crack......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is still pretty tiny for her age. She was 21 months yesterday. DD is attempting to potty train, but we are telling as we go! She has no butt to hold up her pants with a diaper on, let alone in panties!
> 
> She is coloring with colored pencils, and pestering big brother as he sorts his Yugio cards.


Aaaww she is so cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When my kids were little, particularly my oldest, we did the same. Even us teachers would dress up. It was so much fun. Now they ae't even allowed to have a Christmas tree....IF they have a tree it must be referred to as a "holiday" tree. Give me a break.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Looking more hopeful but have to wait to lunchtime according to forecasts - for the crosswinds in Alderney to shift around. They're currently across the runway making it risky for us to try landing!
> Also have just made dental appt for 10.30 today as have ache in tooth which has been bothering me intermittently, but at last inspection (last week!) they couldn't find any infection etc, so might be a crack......


Hope it's nothing that requires lots of work and that you make it safely to Aldernay 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.
> 
> Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


That is a lovely photo, Rookie! Posed or not!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It really irritates me that the school no longer has Halloween parties or Christmas trees & concerts. When we were in school, any who were of a religion that didn't celebrate certain holidays either stayed home or just went to the librairy. It is so silly that we must bow to a small minority when we are a mostly Christian country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gwen and Denise... have a wonderful time together on Sunday/Monday.
I know you will.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gwen and Denise... have a wonderful time together on Sunday/Monday.
> I know you will.


From me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.
> 
> Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


They are SOOO cute!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The majority of our parents are not interested in volunteering at the school. Some have jobs and are unavailable, or dont want to use what little free time they have to volunteer. Others are just plain uninterested, in the school, in their kids in the school, etc. dont come to parent teacher conferences etc. We also have to be careful who is answering the phone etc as I hear a lot of private family business that not all people would keep quiet and in a small community like our school is in everyone knows everyone.



RookieRetiree said:


> I used to volunteer at our elementary school by helping out the school secretary, nurse, PE teacher, Librarian, etc. Check with your PTO/PTA to see if there are members who would like to get an hour or so out of the house? At minimum, they could answer phone and take messages.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I just liked the scarf and actually see doing it in a baby blue. Sorry, just thought others might like the pattern also wasnt trying to promote the breast cancer issue.



thewren said:


> lovely scarf for a good cause. but i am beginning to have a real thing about "everything pink". all this talk of breast cancer - all over the news - does no one ever think of childhood cancer - september is childhood cancer month but do we hear anything about it - no - we have the susan b kolman race - october is breast cancer month - i wish we could keep it there and give the children their due. sorry - it's just irksome to me. --- sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

third day on anitbiotics and while my throat is not as sore, I still feel like dog crap. Hope you can get in Monday Mel, feel better soon.



gagesmom said:


> Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.
> 
> This cold is really kicking my arse. 😷
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have parties for both, however, Halloween falls during Spirit Week so we are "dressing up" for various different things. Pajama day, 50/60s day, disney day, sports jersey day, ugly holiday sweater day etc. We also still do a Christmas Concert and it is called such, we have a Christmas tree in the entrance, and we say the pledge every morning.



Bonnie7591 said:


> It really irritates me that the school no longer has Halloween parties or Christmas trees & concerts. When we were in school, any who were of a religion that didn't celebrate certain holidays either stayed home or just went to the librairy. It is so silly that we must bow to a small minority when we are a mostly Christian country.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I just bought some of these ornaments along with puffy paints for us all to decorate in a couple of weeks when we celebrate the November birthdays.



Swedenme said:


> Here is an idea for those clear baubles don't think mine would last long on a tree . I love drinking chocolate
> Sonja


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have a restaurant here in town that does the broasted chicken about the only thing DH and I like from there and also our grocery store does the broasted chicken and sells it from the deli. I didn't realize that starches affected cholesterol thought it was just fats.



RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the same as our broasted potatoes where they're fried under pressure? I love broasted chicken, but it's hard to find here in the Chicago area. Lots of places in Iowa have a broaster going all day long just like they do pizza.
> 
> DH and I have been trying to reduce the amount of starches we eat so haven't had potatoes, pasta, or rice in 2 weeks. We'll see whose cholesterol went down the most when we go back for check-ups in November.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Very cute!



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.
> 
> Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I just liked the scarf and actually see doing it in a baby blue. Sorry, just thought others might like the pattern also wasnt trying to promote the breast cancer issue.


It is a nice scarf, and thank you for posting. I don't think any of use thought you were promoting anything so please don't apologise. I hope you and anyone else , aren't offended it was just a comment from Sam which seemed to strike a chord with some of us. 
I hope your throat is better soon.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good to see you popping in here today. I hope all is well with you and that you are just busy.


Hi! I am always busy. I try to keep up. All is well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking of you and your basket weaving last night. I just love my little basket. Do you ever sell them? Hey....teach basket weaving at the KAP! If you sell them I just may need to have a chat with you in the future about a purchase. Seriously.



tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: Um, I don't know about getting things knitted faster with me around! I am in the middle of a hat, have sleeves started for a Wallaby sweater for me, hmmm, that might actually be all for a change! I started the sleeves probably back in August. And for a change, I don't even have socks on the needles! Gasp! We would be too busy talking, you giving me embroidery lessons, and me giving you basket weaving lessons!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! Don't now if I'd hang them on the tree (afraid it would attract bugs and we constanly are battling that where we iive) *but* would think it would make a really cute gift. Will have to keep these in mind.


Swedenme said:


> Here is an idea for those clear baubles don't think mine would last long on a tree . I love drinking chocolate
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Rookie. They are adorable.



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.
> 
> Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also loved the scarf and didn't focus on the breast cancer issue. Like others have express, I wonder why the many other cancers don't get the acknowedgement that breast cancer does. Hope whomever becomes our new president that more emphasis will be placed on cancer research and issue here at home. Back to the scarf, I saved it with hopes to get one made.



Pup lover said:


> I just liked the scarf and actually see doing it in a baby blue. Sorry, just thought others might like the pattern also wasnt trying to promote the breast cancer issue.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It would depend on what is available at the Mexican restaurant whether I can eat there or not. Most of it has garlic, or is highly spiced. Probably the best selection for me would be Bob Evans. A big group of us went to Applebees at KAP, which, if I am careful, is usually doable. Unfortunately, someone at another table ordered their huge pasta plate 3 tables away, and I instantly knew it. You could smell the garlic even farther than that. Carol and Sue were ready to leave and take me somewhere else to eat, but I didn't want to do that if I didn't have to. Sue had benedryl if I needed the back up to my other allergy medication. I did itch some, but not too badly, but I was quite concerned. I am not usually exposed to that much garlic any more. If you can tell me what is available at the Mexican restaurant, I can maybe judge from that.


I don't remember their menu but I know that Matthew is super picky and orders the grilled chicken nachos with only chicken, cheese and chips. We can eat at Bob Evans as far as I am concerned and DS#1 and Matthew will be okay with that if that is what I inform them of as our choice. It would probably be easier for Sam as well. Our problem we ran into is that it is a Sunday and they usually have a long wait. It could work if you secure a table when we are getting close. We are leaving in just a few hours and I will not have access to my computer for a while so I will get in touch with you later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just received a phone call from the groom's mom. She says pack our bags and get on the road today. The church family is covering an extra night's stay at the hotel for the boys and me. So much to do and so little time. Looking forward to seeing so many friends this weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Three cheers for your school!!! When retiring 5 years ago the pledge most days was said over the intercome system but students were not required to say it. In my room I required that if they didn't stand to say it they had to a least sit in silence and I always led it; unfortunately I was often the only one doing so and I would explain why it was important to m to say it. We would have a Christmas band concert but of course called a Winter concert. Songs played were mostly winter themed not Christmas themed. I have no problem paying homage to other religions also during the holiday season but do resent many of the omissions. I did always try to decore my dodrway to reflect various religions though will admit thee was a Christian emphasis. And, I put a small tree up in my room. Of course with my warped sense of humor one year decorated it with dehydrated frogs;remember I taught science. And would always pull out my skeleton and put a Santa hat on him.


Pup lover said:


> We have parties for both, however, Halloween falls during Spirit Week so we are "dressing up" for various different things. Pajama day, 50/60s day, disney day, sports jersey day, ugly holiday sweater day etc. We also still do a Christmas Concert and it is called such, we have a Christmas tree in the entrance, and we say the pledge every morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so awesome!


pacer said:


> I just received a phone call from the groom's mom. She says pack our bags and get on the road today. The church family is covering an extra night's stay at the hotel for the boys and me. So much to do and so little time. Looking forward to seeing so many friends this weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just received a phone call from the groom's mom. She says pack our bags and get on the road today. The church family is covering an extra night's stay at the hotel for the boys and me. So much to do and so little time. Looking forward to seeing so many friends this weekend.


Great! Your gifted extra night is well deserved. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Rookie. They are adorable.


They are, and here is my Marshall (from Paw Patrol)!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love Luke! He always looks like a buddle of joy. Love his costume.


KateB said:


> They are, and here is my Marshall (from Paw Patrol)!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam it definitely is an interesting cowl. I know my girls would not wear it though because it is so bulky. They just don't do bulky. And I wouldn't wear it because I'm so bulky! LOL


thewren said:


> you might want to check this cowl out - it would go with the braided headbands - maybe - my fashion sense has long since disappeared. --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50173.html?noImages=;utm_source=bronto;utm_medium=email;utm_term=Click%20here%20to%20view%20pattern%20details.;utm_content=6%20Bright%20Garments%20to%20Make%20This%20Season%21;utm_campaign=New%20Patterns%20Alert%20October%2013%202015;ss=


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love seeing all the kiddies in their costume.

I might cheese people off but I truly believe if I was to travel to a foreign country and want to live there I would be expected to follow their rules and celebrate their holidays and traditions. (Sorry so long winded).
So therefore if you come to mine then I believe you should observe our holidays. I can respect yours and you should respect mine. I am so sick of "holiday trees" and "happy holidays". Grrrrrrr. It is Christmas and I will continue to have a Christmas tree and say.....Merry Christmas.
Rant over


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking of you and your basket weaving last night. I just love my little basket. Do you ever sell them? Hey....teach basket weaving at the KAP! If you sell them I just may need to have a chat with you in the future about a purchase. Seriously.


The basket weaving workshop suggestion sounds very interesting, Gwen. Perhaps there could be a small one completed over that weekend. Of course, prep and materials as well as the whole process might be rather more than Tami in interested in doing. Can't fault her, if it is.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That makes me mad . Here they are trying to change Christmas to winter festival and towns / cities are decorating less each year .


We still have lots of decorations but now it's always Happy Hollidays instead of Merry Christmas. I read a so each given by one of our prime ministers at the beginning of the ,20th century that said we would welcome all immigrants provided they became Canadians. Now we are busy trying to help them keep being from whatever country they came from rather than becoming Canadian
:roll: 
Previous generations who immigrated from other countries just learned to smile & nod when wished Merry Christmas, even if they didn't celebrate it, now it seems some of them think it's offensive. They need to put on their big girl panties! OK, I'll get off my soap box.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile Tammi I have a husband like that 😄


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have my laptop set to back up daily, before I did that it had been two years since I backed it up. My phone says it can't back up there is no space left, time to transfer all my photos.


My phone is telling me the same thing. I have most of them transferred, I just have to delete them from the phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the same as our broasted potatoes where they're fried under pressure? I love broasted chicken, but it's hard to find here in the Chicago area. Lots of places in Iowa have a broaster going all day long just like they do pizza.
> 
> DH and I have been trying to reduce the amount of starches we eat so haven't had potatoes, pasta, or rice in 2 weeks.  We'll see whose cholesterol went down the most when we go back for check-ups in November.


I don't think the jojos are fried under pressure like the broasted chicken. Do you have a Bob Evan's Restaurant near by? They have a broasted chicken now. I have not tried it yet. There is a restaurant in Vermilion, Ohio that makes it, and is good. They do the potato wedges to go with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely pictures of Arrianna and her mum at work. I wonder if she will remember this with fond memories when she is older? Enjoy your time with her and Damien.


I hope she does remember!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the same as our broasted potatoes where they're fried under pressure? I love broasted chicken, but it's hard to find here in the Chicago area. Lots of places in Iowa have a broaster going all day long just like they do pizza.
> 
> DH and I have been trying to reduce the amount of starches we eat so haven't had potatoes, pasta, or rice in 2 weeks. We'll see whose cholesterol went down the most when we go back for check-ups in November.


I'm afraid I would be divorced if I tried to get Delbert to follow a no potatoes diet, we do eat pastas & rice occasionally but MUST have potatoes at least 5 times/week & in summer he eats the leftover new potatoes fried at lunch time so has potatoes twice most days. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the DGD's in their costumes. I won't get to see them in person as they live about 2-1/2 hours from us, but we'll be up there next weekend to go apple picking.
> 
> Oldest DGD poses for almost all her photos now so it won't be long before the youngest one follows suit. She copies her big sister every way she can.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww she is so cute.


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just skimmed through 20 some odd pages to catch up. I was unable to get into the dr. I was told to call Monday and see if I could get a cancelation appt.
> 
> This cold is really kicking my arse. 😷
> 
> ...


Sorry you're not feeling better. Hope you can see the dr. Monday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi to everyone. We have been having the best time but I had problems with both the iPad and my phone which left us with no means of communication for quite a few days. Very frustrating, but all good now. Had such a good time meeting with Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie. Would have loved to stay longer. Loved the Finger Lakes, especially the gorge at Watkins Glen. Spectacular. More great fall colours across northern Pennsylvania and in Rockefeller Preserve near Tarrytown in New York where I finally got to see my brother and spend some time catching up. Have not seen him since 2009. Then we flew south to Charleston. Such a pretty place with gorgeous homes. Need to go back and spend longer there. Now we are in Savannah. Also very pretty. Then in a couple of days I will be meeting Gwen. So excited! Have not had time to read all your news, but hope everyone is well. Love to everyone from Denise in Savannah, not Sydney.


Sounds like you're enjoying your trip. Great that you have been able to see your brother and then meet up with KPers. The pictures are lovely. That tree is fantastic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It really irritates me that the school no longer has Halloween parties or Christmas trees & concerts. When we were in school, any who were of a religion that didn't celebrate certain holidays either stayed home or just went to the librairy. It is so silly that we must bow to a small minority when we are a mostly Christian country.


It irritates me too and we won't be a mostly Christian country soon the way things are going.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary is the consumate conversationalist - then he knows a lot of people - mainly farmers and people from tinora - the moser clan also has quite a few branches here. drives heidi bonkers. --- sam


There may even be a branch of his family in my neighbourhood, there is an acreage east of us & the guy who bought it has the last name of Moser. I don't know him but have heard of him.
DH is also a visitor, knows people from all over, meets lots while waiting to unload at the elevators & at the Ag businesses in the area.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking of you and your basket weaving last night. I just love my little basket. Do you ever sell them? Hey....teach basket weaving at the KAP! If you sell them I just may need to have a chat with you in the future about a purchase. Seriously.


I have sold a couple, but the time involved, even in a small one, is like our knitting. Even a small, 6 x 6 napkin basket, about 2-3 inches high, takes at least 5-6 hours. To teach it at KAP, would be very messy. The reed needs to be soaked, and with the carpet in the conference room, that probably wouldn't be a good idea. I know I would spill the water! I will think about it, though. I would also have to have anyone interested bring some supplies to use. Clip clothes pins, flat screw driver, and heavy duty scissors that would be able to cut the reed, to name a few. It would take all day to do a basket class. Even for a small class.

I am glad you enjoy your basket!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I don't remember their menu but I know that Matthew is super picky and orders the grilled chicken nachos with only chicken, cheese and chips. We can eat at Bob Evans as far as I am concerned and DS#1 and Matthew will be okay with that if that is what I inform them of as our choice. It would probably be easier for Sam as well. Our problem we ran into is that it is a Sunday and they usually have a long wait. It could work if you secure a table when we are getting close. We are leaving in just a few hours and I will not have access to my computer for a while so I will get in touch with you later.


I didn't think about the wait for a table on a Sunday. Is the nacho cheese spicy or just a melted cheddar type? You should have my cell phone number, and I should be able to get signal. If I don't answer, just leave a message and I will call back. Sometimes at Deshler it depends on where I am sitting, and whether or not a train is going by! I could put our name on the list at BE, but I am not sure they would seat us until the whole party is there. That would probably be the same anywhere we go. Safe travels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just received a phone call from the groom's mom. She says pack our bags and get on the road today. The church family is covering an extra night's stay at the hotel for the boys and me. So much to do and so little time. Looking forward to seeing so many friends this weekend.


How nice!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love Luke! He always looks like a buddle of joy. Love his costume.


I agree, what a happy looking boy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:



> Love seeing all the kiddies in their costume.
> 
> I might cheese people off but I truly believe if I was to travel to a foreign country and want to live there I would be expected to follow their rules and celebrate their holidays and traditions. (Sorry so long winded).
> So therefore if you come to mine then I believe you should observe our holidays. I can respect yours and you should respect mine. I am so sick of "holiday trees" and "happy holidays". Grrrrrrr. It is Christmas and I will continue to have a Christmas tree and say.....Merry Christmas.
> Rant over


I agree. However, I have always easily accepted Happy Holidays as good wishes for both Christmas and New Years, not as a slight against Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The basket weaving workshop suggestion sounds very interesting, Gwen. Perhaps there could be a small one completed over that weekend. Of course, prep and materials as well as the whole process might be rather more than Tami in interested in doing. Can't fault her, if it is.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I will think about it. So far, that is the only suggestion other than a crochet class, which will be done!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Love seeing all the kiddies in their costume.
> 
> I might cheese people off but I truly believe if I was to travel to a foreign country and want to live there I would be expected to follow their rules and celebrate their holidays and traditions. (Sorry so long winded).
> So therefore if you come to mine then I believe you should observe our holidays. I can respect yours and you should respect mine. I am so sick of "holiday trees" and "happy holidays". Grrrrrrr. It is Christmas and I will continue to have a Christmas tree and say.....Merry Christmas.
> Rant over


 :thumbup: :
The receptionist at our hospital, now retired, is Jehovah's Witness, she got wished Merry Christmas many times /day during the season,even by me on occasion when I didn't think, she always just smiled & wished everyone a Happy Holiday in return, didn't take offence & that's how it should be. No one was questioning her beliefs, just being nice. I don't see why people of other faiths can't take it in stride & know it is not an affront to their beliefs. Our government has gone too far trying to promote " inclusiveness", I think that's the term used. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We still have lots of decorations but now it's always Happy Hollidays instead of Merry Christmas. I read a so each given by one of our prime ministers at the beginning of the ,20th century that said we would welcome all immigrants provided they became Canadians. Now we are busy trying to help them keep being from whatever country they came from rather than becoming Canadian
> :roll:
> Previous generations who immigrated from other countries just learned to smile & nod when wished Merry Christmas, even if they didn't celebrate it, now it seems some of them think it's offensive. They need to put on their big girl panties! OK, I'll get off my soap box.


I agree. Put the big people pants on and accept the wishes of the season as given. I say Merry Christmas, someone else Hannaka (I know I spelled that wrong, sorry) or what ever. You wish me your way, I wish you my way, smile and enjoy the season. We have the same issues here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :
> The receptionist at our hospital, now retired, is Jehovah's Witness, she got wished Merry Christmas many times /day during the season,even by me on occasion when I didn't think, she always just smiled & wished everyone a Happy Holiday in return, didn't take offence & that's how it should be. No one was questioning her beliefs, just being nice. I don't see why people of other faiths can't take it in stride & know it is not an affront to their beliefs. Our government has gone too far trying to promote " inclusiveness", I think that's the term used. :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 90. I am caught up and need to get moving. I need to be ready when DH gets home, and that could be an hour from now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It irritates me too and we won't be a mostly Christian country soon the way things are going.


Also true.soon Christians will be the minority.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I think you must have been a fun teacher. I'm not sure if it's school unit policy now to have no decorations but doesn't seem to be any. 

Melody, someone suggested going to the ER if you can't get in to see your doctor & that's a good idea If you have Strep throat, & by the description of swallowing razor blades it sounds like you do, waiting longer can have serious consequences , the bacteria can attack your heart valves if left untreated, that's what causes Rheumatic Heart Disease. 

Dawn, hope you can kick this sore throat by getting some rest on your long weekend. 
Thank you for posting the lovely scarf pattern, no one was complaining about that, just a discussion about some cancers getting much more publicity than others. I got something in the mail this week, they are selling lottery calendars to raise money for breast cancer now, a draw every day of the year for $$, trips, cars, etc. I ordered some & will put them in the stockings this year, thought that would be better than the socks they must be getting sick of. Lol. I'm sure they sell slot of these so chances of winning are small but you never know.

Hope those of you who are meeting on ?Sunday have a great visit.

Tami, I have always thought I would like to try weaving but if I brought home a craft item that big I think DH might have a fit&#128064;

Sam, cute baby hat but I don't care for the cowl, too bulky, as Gwen said, I have enough bulk without adding that&#128516;
Well, must get off here & get the floors vacuumed up, I cleaned the rest of the house yesterday but was cutting the " fur" lining for the mitts I'm making & wanted to get the mess from that made before I vacuumed, then DH came home earlier than usual.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are, and here is my Marshall (from Paw Patrol)!


What a tall fellow Luke is getting to be! I gather Paw Patrol is something to do with dogs?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a tall fellow Luke is getting to be! I gather Paw Patrol is something to do with dogs?


Yes it is, is one of Seth's favorite kids shows.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is an idea for those clear baubles don't think mine would last long on a tree . I love drinking chocolate
> Sonja


What a good idea, I will pass this on the my crafty kids and the not so crafty ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is, is one of Seth's favorite kids shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> did not watch the whole episode, but I get the drift! Thanks!


You are most welcome. 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten. 

Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten.
> 
> Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


That is an interesting combination of colours in the scarf, Caren! I have one started, but I really want to get to the gusset on the Guernsey, on the 115th round, working to 123 rounds before I increase.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I agree. Put the big people pants on and accept the wishes of the season as given. I say Merry Christmas, someone else Hannaka (I know I spelled that wrong, sorry) or what ever. You wish me your way, I wish you my way, smile and enjoy the season. We have the same issues here.


Exactly! I'll take a good wish or a blessing from anyone offering me one, and say thank you and the same to you and go on about my life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think the jojos are fried under pressure like the broasted chicken. Do you have a Bob Evan's Restaurant near by? They have a broasted chicken now. I have not tried it yet. There is a restaurant in Vermilion, Ohio that makes it, and is good. They do the potato wedges to go with it.


Oh, I love Bob Evans but we don't have them here--they have the best biscuits & gravy for breakfast!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten.
> 
> Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


Looks great--all of it! I will make corn bread tomorrow (chili in the crock pot and corn bread is the traditional Halloween fare). We were discussing desserts for Thanksgiving last night and I might try the orange cake before then to see how it comes out for me.

Luke is adorable as are all the others in their costumes. It's always fun to see who comes to the door here, though we don't get as many trick-or-treaters as we used to. My favorite last year was a Cookie Monster who was about 2--too cute!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is an interesting combination of colours in the scarf, Caren! I have one started, but I really want to get to the gusset on the Guernsey, on the 115th round, working to 123 rounds before I increase.


I love the colour combination, I will finish it and make it into a cowl. I found two ore that I had startd, those I will take out and restart whe I have a bit more time. Oh my goodness that is quite a few rounds before increasing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicole, so enjoyed your pics. Have been to Watkins Glen. And Charleston is one of my favorite cities. Took my friend to Boone Hall when we were in Charleston in June.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My phone is telling me the same thing. I have most of them transferred, I just have to delete them from the phone.


My iCloud isn't playing nice between my devices, I only get part of my photos downloaded when it should be all and nearly instantly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Looks great--all of it! I will make corn bread tomorrow (chili in the crock pot and corn bread is the traditional Halloween fare). We were discussing desserts for Thanksgiving last night and I might try the orange cake before then to see how it comes out for me.
> 
> Luke is adorable as are all the others in their costumes. It's always fun to see who comes to the door here, though we don't get as many trick-or-treaters as we used to. My favorite last year was a Cookie Monster who was about 2--too cute!


Chili sounds the perfect Halloween tradition. Michael stopped by tasted the corn bread and said it needed more broccoli. I told both sisters I had not made the cake before with coconut sugar, I'm glad it turned out. They both have the receipt for it. I will be getting some maple syrup and maple sugar to take with me. My youngest sister and her husband have a nice sized sugar bush.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


She's beautiful and Luke is very handsome . He always seems to have a happy go lucky smile on his face 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


Caitlin is such a lovely plump little pumpkin!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She's beautiful and Luke is very handsome . He always seems to have a happy go lucky smile on his face
> Sonja


He really is a good wee soul (not that I am in any way biased of course ) - although he's no angel, just a typical wee boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


Your knitting is so neat, Julie, especially the ribbing. I'm never very happy with my ribbing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Your knitting is so neat, Julie, especially the ribbing. I'm never very happy with my ribbing.


Thanks, Kate! Is it your tension, do you think?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kate! Is it your tension, do you think?


Could be. I'm ok with stocking stitch, but just not happy with my ribbing. With baby cardigans I tend to use a few rows of garter stitch rather than a rib.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could be. I'm ok with stocking stitch, but just not happy with my ribbing. With baby cardigans I tend to use a few rows of garter stitch rather than a rib.


I have done jerseys all in rib- back in the 70's, I guess one learns to firm up the yarn fwds and back to purl and plain.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am looking at going to ER tonight. Have been coughing so much and sneezing so hard that my ribs on my left side are so sore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am looking at going to ER tonight. Have been coughing so much and sneezing so hard that my ribs on my left side are so sore.


That sounds wise, Mel, given that you were not guaranteed an appointment Monday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I am looking at going to ER tonight. Have been coughing so much and sneezing so hard that my ribs on my left side are so sore.


Sorry to hear that you are still unwell Mel . Definitely sounds like you need something to help clear , the sooner the better 
Take care Mel 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I don't know what is going on near me tonight but for the last 10 minutes I have heard the sirens of all the services going past . There are stations for the 3 main services not far from me and they seem to have all gone together . The fire engines had there horns as well as the sirens going so they are in a rush to get somewhere
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am looking at going to ER tonight. Have been coughing so much and sneezing so hard that my ribs on my left side are so sore.


Please go, you have had enough problems and this sounds like you need some antibiotics.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kate, the children are beautiful.
I'd like the recipe you mention, please.
Julie, wonderful knitting as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Kate, the children are beautiful.
> I'd like the recipe you mention, please.
> Julie, wonderful knitting as always.


Thanks Mary! how is the unpacking and sorting coming on?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


Now you have knit more you can really see the pattern . I thought it was going to be more like the one you made for your cousin but it's not . I think I like this pattern better 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


I love it,you are doing a brilliant job. 👍👍👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you have knit more you can really see the pattern . I thought it was going to be more like the one you made for your cousin but it's not . I think I like this pattern better
> Sonja


This one is closer to the original Eriskay Gansey. To be honest I misread the Rae Compton charts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love it,you are doing a brilliant job. 👍👍👍


Thanks, Caren!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Kate, the children are beautiful.
> I'd like the recipe you mention, please.
> Julie, wonderful knitting as always.


Ok, here it is.

Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels

For the sauce.....
Half tbsp finely grated root ginger or ground ginger (I used the latter)
3 tbsp dark soy sauce
3 tbsp sweet chilli sauce
1 tbsp clear honey

4 x 180g boneless salmon fillets
1 red onion finely sliced
1 red pepper finely sliced
400g trimmed asparagus spears

1. Mix the sauce ingredients together and marinade the fish in this for 15 min.
2. Make 4 large foil squares and divide the onion & pepper between them. Place the fish on top and pour the marinade over. Top with the asparagus. Seal each square & place on a baking tray.
3. Cook for 20 minutes at 190C / gas 5 / Fan 170C

Either open parcels & serve on a warm plate or leave people to open them for themselves...surprise!
You can prepare ahead up to the point that the parcels are sealed. Store covered in the fridge until ready to cook.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is closer to the original Eriskay Gansey. To be honest I misread the Rae Compton charts.


Well it's looking great for a misread ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's looking great for a misread ,


I was meaning Jean's Gansey.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was meaning Jean's Gansey.


That made me laugh . I'm sat here yawning away forcing my eyes to stay open by sheer will power as I've been awake since 3.45am and no way am I going to sleep now and then be awake half the night again . I did wonder which jumper you meant and then thought it must be this one 
Should leave the thinking to someone else
I'm also knitting , and thinking it's going good no doubt in the morning I will see all the mistakes 😵


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh . I'm sat here yawning away forcing my eyes to stay open by sheer will power as I've been awake since 3.45am and no way am I going to sleep now and then be awake half the night again . I did wonder which jumper you meant and then thought it must be this one
> Should leave the thinking to someone else
> I'm also knitting , and thinking it's going good no doubt in the morning I will see all the mistakes 😵


And I'm sitting here wondering when Sam will reach 5 in the evening!?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I'm sitting here wondering when Sam will reach 5 in the evening!?


Hopefully he is awake he did go to bed really late


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully he is awake he did go to bed really late


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I'm sitting here wondering when Sam will reach 5 in the evening!?


Hopefully in about 9 minutes!...unless I've gone wrong with the hour change here?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - a few minutes and kate will be wanting to go to bed. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369372-1.html#8162992


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a beautiful scarf dawn - i copied the directions - i just get irked sometimes - i know you weren't promoting anything. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> I just liked the scarf and actually see doing it in a baby blue. Sorry, just thought others might like the pattern also wasnt trying to promote the breast cancer issue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you martina - you are so right. --- sam



martina said:


> It is a nice scarf, and thank you for posting. I don't think any of use thought you were promoting anything so please don't apologise. I hope you and anyone else , aren't offended it was just a comment from Sam which seemed to strike a chord with some of us.
> I hope your throat is better soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - a few minutes and kate will be wanting to go to bed. meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369372-1.html#8162992


We moved the clocks last weekend Sam, so it's only 9pm here!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

On the couch curled up in Gages superhero blanket and watching
It's the great pumpkin Charlie Brown.

You know you are sick when you don't even knit.&#128533;

Looking good on Gansey Julie.&#128077;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 90. I am caught up and need to get moving. I need to be ready when DH gets home, and that could be an hour from now


Oops it was only half an hour before DH arrived! 

We have safely arrived in Deshler. Pizza ordered an consumed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Oops it was only half an hour before DH arrived!
> 
> We have safely arrived in Deshler. Pizza ordered an consumed.


Have a nice weekend Tammi and a lovely visit with Sam and Mary


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I think you must have been a fun teacher. I'm not sure if it's school unit policy now to have no decorations but doesn't seem to be any.
> 
> Melody, someone suggested going to the ER if you can't get in to see your doctor & that's a good idea If you have Strep throat, & by the description of swallowing razor blades it sounds like you do, waiting longer can have serious consequences , the bacteria can attack your heart valves if left untreated, that's what causes Rheumatic Heart Disease.
> 
> ...


The reed does take up space, especially as the reed comes in a tight coil that is tied, and of course springs loose when untied. I do enjoy weaving, just don't do a lot of it. Should sit myself down and weave some for Christmas. I know a couple of nieces that would enjoy them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten.
> 
> Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


I just ate pizza, but you are making me hungry! The scarf is very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love Bob Evans but we don't have them here--they have the best biscuits & gravy for breakfast!


We can get the gravy in the grocery store here and I have a couple of boxes in the freezer with me, just no biscuits! Darn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Looks great--all of it! I will make corn bread tomorrow (chili in the crock pot and corn bread is the traditional Halloween fare). We were discussing desserts for Thanksgiving last night and I might try the orange cake before then to see how it comes out for me.
> 
> Luke is adorable as are all the others in their costumes. It's always fun to see who comes to the door here, though we don't get as many trick-or-treaters as we used to. My favorite last year was a Cookie Monster who was about 2--too cute!


We never get any kids. I miss our old house when our kids were little. We would run out of candy and start passing out nickles!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


They are so cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> On the couch curled up in Gages superhero blanket and watching
> It's the great pumpkin Charlie Brown.
> 
> You know you are sick when you don't even knit.😕
> ...


Thank you Melody- please do something about feeling so ill- for shame on your doctor for not giving you an appointment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


I love the color. Have you been doing anything besides knit?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am looking at going to ER tonight. Have been coughing so much and sneezing so hard that my ribs on my left side are so sore.


Not good. You are in my prayers for swift healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know what is going on near me tonight but for the last 10 minutes I have heard the sirens of all the services going past . There are stations for the 3 main services not far from me and they seem to have all gone together . The fire engines had there horns as well as the sirens going so they are in a rush to get somewhere
> Sonja


Oh no. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love the color. Have you been doing anything besides knit?


A lot, actually a bit too much for my knitting urge- and it will be like that for the next week- got to be busy elsewhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just received a phone call from the groom's mom. She says pack our bags and get on the road today. The church family is covering an extra night's stay at the hotel for the boys and me. So much to do and so little time. Looking forward to seeing so many friends this weekend.


That is wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are, and here is my Marshall (from Paw Patrol)!


He is so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Love seeing all the kiddies in their costume.
> 
> I might cheese people off but I truly believe if I was to travel to a foreign country and want to live there I would be expected to follow their rules and celebrate their holidays and traditions. (Sorry so long winded).
> So therefore if you come to mine then I believe you should observe our holidays. I can respect yours and you should respect mine. I am so sick of "holiday trees" and "happy holidays". Grrrrrrr. It is Christmas and I will continue to have a Christmas tree and say.....Merry Christmas.
> Rant over


I think that if we went to any of the Arab countries and didn't adhere to their rules, we would find ourselves in prison.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We still have lots of decorations but now it's always Happy Hollidays instead of Merry Christmas. I read a so each given by one of our prime ministers at the beginning of the ,20th century that said we would welcome all immigrants provided they became Canadians. Now we are busy trying to help them keep being from whatever country they came from rather than becoming Canadian
> :roll:
> Previous generations who immigrated from other countries just learned to smile & nod when wished Merry Christmas, even if they didn't celebrate it, now it seems some of them think it's offensive. They need to put on their big girl panties! OK, I'll get off my soap box.


When my grandfather and his family immigrated to Canada, they were just so glad to be here. It never occurred to them to try to change anything. Several of my cousins also immigrated after the uprising in 1956 and they just blended in. I don't understand why our latest newcomers can't do the same.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten.
> 
> Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


Very nice combination of colours on the travelling vine scarf.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


She is a little chubby darling! 
And Luke is still as cute as ever.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


Looks very good, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am looking at going to ER tonight. Have been coughing so much and sneezing so hard that my ribs on my left side are so sore.


Hope you do go and get checked out. I hope it won't be a long wait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think that if we went to any of the Arab countries and didn't adhere to their rules, we would find ourselves in prison.


or worse.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am looking at going to ER tonight. Have been coughing so much and sneezing so hard that my ribs on my left side are so sore.


I hope by now you have been to the ER and gotten antibiotics. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks very good, Julie.


Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten.
> 
> Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


I love the colors in the Traveling Vine scarf. Can you tell me what kind of yarn that is?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know what is going on near me tonight but for the last 10 minutes I have heard the sirens of all the services going past . There are stations for the 3 main services not far from me and they seem to have all gone together . The fire engines had there horns as well as the sirens going so they are in a rush to get somewhere
> Sonja


We have had sirens going off several times tonight, ages me sad when they go off so often.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the colors in the Traveling Vine scarf.


Thank you! I do too I can't wait to finish it so I can wear it. I don't know what the yarn is, I am just finishing what was started and there is no ball band.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren!


You are most welcome 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just ate pizza, but you are making me hungry! The scarf is very pretty.


Oops sorry 😱😬😬 thank you, I hope I can keep the same tension my sister had so it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think that if we went to any of the Arab countries and didn't adhere to their rules, we would find ourselves in prison.


So true! So they should either conform to our ways or stay in their countries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> When my grandfather and his family immigrated to Canada, they were just so glad to be here. It never occurred to them to try to change anything. Several of my cousins also immigrated after the uprising in 1956 and they just blended in. I don't understand why our latest newcomers can't do the same.


Yes, they were all proud to become Canadians. I have many neighbours who were very happy to be here. Lots if Sudetans in our area as well as Ukrainians, Polish & English. All wet so happy to have the freedoms & opportunities offered here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, great pictures of the GKs, so cute!

Julie, that Gansey is coming along so great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great pictures of the GKs, so cute!
> 
> Julie, that Gansey is coming along so great.


Thank you, Bonnie, the gusset creeps closer!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I accept it but don't feel I should be reuird to say it instead of Merry Christmas. End of my rant.


tami_ohio said:


> I agree. However, I have always easily accepted Happy Holidays as good wishes for both Christmas and New Years, not as a slight against Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caitlin is sooooo precious! Love the smile. Luke seems quite enthralled with her in the swing.


KateB said:


> Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

magnificient. The color just shimmers.


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

magnificient. The color just shimmers.


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> magnificient. The color just shimmers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love Luke! He always looks like a buddle of joy. Love his costume.


He sure does! He is just so adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We still have lots of decorations but now it's always Happy Hollidays instead of Merry Christmas. I read a so each given by one of our prime ministers at the beginning of the ,20th century that said we would welcome all immigrants provided they became Canadians. Now we are busy trying to help them keep being from whatever country they came from rather than becoming Canadian
> :roll:
> Previous generations who immigrated from other countries just learned to smile & nod when wished Merry Christmas, even if they didn't celebrate it, now it seems some of them think it's offensive. They need to put on their big girl panties! OK, I'll get off my soap box.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten.
> 
> Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


 :thumbup: The food looks yummy and the scarf looks very nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I think that if we went to any of the Arab countries and didn't adhere to their rules, we would find ourselves in prison.


A British man is facing a public whipping of a few hundred lashes because he was caught with alcohol in his car . His family here are asking the government to step in as he according to them is elderly and ill, but this man is living and working out there for a big oil company and has done for the last 25 years he knew the laws but still decided to do what he did .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> We have had sirens going off several times tonight, ages me sad when they go off so often.


I feel like that especially when it's an ambulance with sirens and lights flashing as you know it's someone's life that is in danger 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


Gorgeous! We have the same jumperoo!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


Its looking lovely Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot, actually a bit too much for my knitting urge- and it will be like that for the next week- got to be busy elsewhere.


You must have flying fingers like Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its looking lovely Julie! :thumbup:


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You must have flying fingers like Melody!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona. 

From there, I talked DH into taking me to Simply Socks in Fort Wayne, Indiana, as I had never been there, and we were only 60 miles away. We had been there maybe 30 minutes when I hear a familiar voice say "Look whos here!" It was Rookie Retiree! She and Puplover were in town for the Annie's Attic knit and crochet convention, and had gone shopping! So we spent another hour in Simply Socks, then went to Chrome Diner for lunch. Mmmm! We parted ways after that, and came back "home" to the RV. Tomorrow, I will meet Sam, Pacer, and her sons, for lunch. And yes, Sam, I will get you back on track with your socks.

Now, it is a little bit rainy and windy, DH has a fire going outside, and I am inside an almost warm RV. Almost warm because we turned off the heater so we could use the electric hot water heater. I was a good wife and cooked dinner, so now I have dishes to do, and need a shower for tomorrow, so I don't have to heat the water again in the morning! After I catch up with all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I accept it but don't feel I should be reuird to say it instead of Merry Christmas. End of my rant.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will think about it. So far, that is the only suggestion other than a crochet class, which will be done!


After taking the entrelac class where knitting backwards was mentioned, i wonder if that's worthy of a class? I'd go to that one. Great bumping into you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After taking the entrelac class where knitting backwards was mentioned, i wonder if that's worthy of a class? I'd go to that one. Great bumping into you.


I would have to play with it for awhile before I could do it, or teach it. Will think about it. Loved seeing you, and meeting Dawn!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will think about it. So far, that is the only suggestion other than a crochet class, which will be done!


How about turning a heel or the kirchner stitch, I always have to look up how to do that one, and turning a heel can get confusing for a lot of people?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- 115th round 7 to go and I will start the gussets.


Oh wow, Julie, that is coming along famously!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today as usual and DS#2, his wife & Caitlin came in the afternoon and stayed for dinner. We had salmon & asparagus parcels which, although I say it myself, were delicious. I think I have posted the recipe here before, but I'll post it again if anyone else wants it. It was lovely to see them all (at one point Luke's mum came to collect him, then DS #2 popped round as he knew his brother was here) but I am glad to be sitting down now with them all gone home! :roll: :lol: This is my little pumpkin....minus her hat which didn't really fit and she wouldn't keep on!


Awe!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona.
> 
> From there, I talked DH into taking me to Simply Socks in Fort Wayne, Indiana, as I had never been there, and we were only 60 miles away. We had been there maybe 30 minutes when I hear a familiar voice say "Look whos here!" It was Rookie Retiree! She and Puplover were in town for the Annie's Attic knit and crochet convention, and had gone shopping! So we spent another hour in Simply Socks, then went to Chrome Diner for lunch. Mmmm! We parted ways after that, and came back "home" to the RV. Tomorrow, I will meet Sam, Pacer, and her sons, for lunch. And yes, Sam, I will get you back on track with your socks.
> 
> Now, it is a little bit rainy and windy, DH has a fire going outside, and I am inside an almost warm RV. Almost warm because we turned off the heater so we could use the electric hot water heater. I was a good wife and cooked dinner, so now I have dishes to do, and need a shower for tomorrow, so I don't have to heat the water again in the morning! After I catch up with all of you.


You all had a wonderful day!! Great pics!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I agree. Put the big people pants on and accept the wishes of the season as given. I say Merry Christmas, someone else Hannaka (I know I spelled that wrong, sorry) or what ever. You wish me your way, I wish you my way, smile and enjoy the season. We have the same issues here.


Totally agree!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a relaxing morning, first I made Nicho's Orange cake. I used coconut sugar instead of castor sugar. I baked it 30 minutes,but it could have used another 5. I also made the Hidden Forest Corn Muffins that Sam posted. A hit with both sisters, we think it needed just a touch more broccoli. Wil make again but chop the broccoli up or add bigger pieces. The muffins were made to accommodate no dairy, no gluten.
> 
> Have skimmed quickly through, love the photo of the grand all dressed up.


Yummy and gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, Julie, that is coming along famously!!!


Thanks, Kaye Jo! A couple of rounds further up now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How about turning a heel or the kirchner stitch, I always have to look up how to do that one, and turning a heel can get confusing for a lot of people?


I'm comfortable doing a demonstration/class on either/both of these.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How about turning a heel or the kirchner stitch, I always have to look up how to do that one, and turning a heel can get confusing for a lot of people?


That is doable. I will add it to my notes, and talk to Phyllis.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

edited double post


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm comfortable doing a demonstration/class on either/both of these.


Thank you Jeanette. I will make a note of it. I will let you know soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Jeanette. I will make a note of it. I will let you know soon!


----------

